# 40 plus and IVF using own eggs - anyone else out there?



## Lulu-belle

Hi I thought I would start a thread for over 40's specifically wanting to use their own eggs as i have not been able to find so much on this on the forum. The more clinics I contact the more i get told how slim my chances are and it can be quite disheartening.    I have put together a spreadsheet of all the clinics abroad we have had communication from and the majority of them quote percentage success rates ranging from virtually 0 to 25%. We are still going ahead as planned (my other half cannot get his head around DE) and just wondered if anyone else out there was planning a similar journey so we could compare notes!


----------



## Nikki2008

Hi just had my son at the ripe old age of 41 and yes with my own eggs. Instituto Marques tends to use Estrogen Priming and recommend PGD which includes polar body biopsy a test of egg quality on day 1 and 2 (not embryo quality that is tested for on day 3). Good idea to start this thread! All the best


----------



## marshmallowT

hi i am going for IVF in april 5th approx starting the injections about then. 2nd IVF with my own eggs. I am 41. going to do it 3 times see what happens. no kids. first attempt was last april got a BFP then 2 days later was bfn. ready to have another shot. taking follic acid since monday. Pauline


----------



## AlmaMay

I think my signature says it all.  I'm about to start trying again so I had a check up with Penny in Athens a month ago and she gave me the go ahead.


----------



## magic

I used my own eggs successfuly at 40, I wasn't given any advice not to by the clinic. In fact I can't think that they mentioned my age at all really just got on with it, even my GP didn't make an issue of my age. Of course I knew that my odds were less of being successful but that makes me more determined to prove them wrong


----------



## Mayflower

Hi there,
I'm 42 and have just started down regging for my 5th cycle of IVF with my own eggs.I'm hoping this time it works as I'll be taking Heparin to prevent another miscarraige should I get another BFP.I wouldn't worry too much about your age.Everyone is different.
Good luck to you.
Mayflower
x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Wow it is good to know we are not alone then!  This is the second mention of the Institut Marquis so I am going to look them up, drop them a line and add them to my spreadsheet. We are very close to making a decision i think and have narrowed it down to Serum, Unica, CFA and Jinamed. Are we all going down the royal jelly, co-enzyme Q10, cauliflower and maca road too??


----------



## Vaudelin

Hi, I am also 41 and using my own eggs for our first go at ICSI.  My clinic didn't even mention my age or donor eggs.  I think it is the norm these day for us "older" ladies to try IVF at a later stage in life.  In fact I was chatting with a nurse at my GP's the other week and we started talking about children etc. and I gave her the "yes I would love children but I'm an old bird story" and she said, "don't be ridiculous, my aunt had twins naturally at 44"!  Made me smile.

I am taking a top quality multi-vitamin which inclues folic acid and selenium, omega 3 which is safe in pregnancy and co-enzyne Q10.  What is maca by the way?

x


----------



## Vaudelin

Forgot to say me and DH are eating healthily, hardly touching any caffeine or alcohol and I am having regular acupuncture. 

I believe it will work first time - I only have hope and positivity left and I am hanging on to both of them! x


----------



## GIAToo

I am so glad you have started this thread!   

I have just had my first IVF cycle which unfortunately failed, but I have a f/u consultation next week and I am hoping I can try again starting in April.  I am currently at the Lister, but I am also looking at Jinimed (particularly the tandem cycle where you use your own eggs but also have a donor for back up) Reprofit and Serum.

I have three cousins who all got pregnant naturally in their 40s (40, 44 and 44 to be precise) so I am not ready to give up on my own eggs yet either.  I can't stand it when people go on about statistics because moving to DE is such a huge step and those who keep telling me I have no hope of conceiving with my own eggs, have usually tried with THEIR own eggs half a dozen times before moving on to donor eggs!  ....and breathe......sorry but it does rattle my cage a bit.  

I am taking pregnacare and Omega 3, plus been having acupuncture.  I may have to do other things, but hopefully will know more after my next consultation - roll on Thursday!  
Glad to meet some other 40 somethings    
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Gosh  i feel really positive after reading all the posts here! It is quite disheartening after a while some of the responses from the clinics and a couple have even told me they wont treat anyone 'my age'  
Vaudelin by the way Maca root (I use the raw organic powdered form but you can buy capsules ect.. ) is supposed to be the bees knees for egg quality supposedly. Cauliflower is also supposed to have a chemical that has a positive impact on fertility. I spent about a week at one point researching everything i could find and made a list of all the 'fertility makers' and  'fertility breakers'. Surprising some of the things that are supposed to be bad e.g. rubharb!


----------



## Vaudelin

Thanks for letting me know about the maca root.  I think I will give this a miss though as I am already taking so much (and spending so much!)  I am generally trying to eat healthily and not stress too much.  I also drink loads of water.  Currently I am playing Paul McKenna's de-stress CD every night and will switch to the IVF Companion CD as soon as I start stimming.  I can't wait!

Hope all you ladies are doing OK and sending lots of love.  Yes we CAN and we WILL do this! x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Vaudelin I think what you are doing is the best thing it is really all about making sure your body is healthy and limiting your stress levels. My view on alot of this stuff like maca is it probably doesn't add that much value but makes me feel like I am doing something and probably doesn't hurt  

One question that i keep going around and if anyone has any insight into would be great - what component increases our chances the most?  is it the amount of embryos that the clinic ultimately puts back in the womb for fertilisation?  We have been using this as a primary factor for determing which clinic to go to but it occurs to me that this might be a rather naive and simplistic way to look at things. Any thoughts?


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

can i just add myself, i am 41 and 19 weeks pregnant with my own eggs, it was never mentioned that i would use donor eggs, we went to the GCRM in glasgow and found them fantastic

there is hope for us older ladies   

teresa xx


----------



## Mayflower

Hi Everyone,

Teresa - congratulations! I hope the rest of your pregnancy runs smoothly.

LuLu-Belle - I had a consultation with Raj Rai at St Marys last year to try and find out why I could get pregnant 50% of the time through IVF but not naturally and to see if there was a reason for my miscarraiges.
One of the things he told me was that the quantity of eggs wasn't the key factor in achieving a healthy baby.The higher the strength of stimms you take will produce more eggs but they won't necessarily be healthy ones.He recommended reducing the strength of stimms or even natural IVF to produce fewer eggs but better quality.He also said (which I know is controversial) that very high stimms decreases the quality of the womb lining.
This is only my experience but I've taken on board his advice and this cycle I'm decreasing Gonal F to 250 from 450 and will see what happens.( By the way the miscarraiges were not caused by the treatment but because my body doesn't break down blood clots quickly enough.This can be treated with Heparin.)

Lots of love
Mayflower x


----------



## AlmaMay

LuLu-Belle - I have spoken to many IVF consultants over the years.  The consultant who got me pg (Penny at Serum Biomed, Athens Greece) said that THE most important thing was the condition of the inside of your womb.  It had to be free of any problems.  I had a septum in my uterus but many women who have seen Penny after having TX at other clinics have had all sorts inside their womb (polyps, fibroids, Asherman's Syndrome) that the previous clinic missed or didn't think was a problem. 

Penny said that the condition of your womb (regardless of age) was far more important than the number of embryos transferred.  I was a big believer in transferring as many as they would let me because of my age.  Since meeting Penny and when she worked her magic on me, and lots of other women I've met, I go along with her thinking now.  

Have you had a hysteroscopy to check the inside of your womb?


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Mayflower. thanks for the informtion - it is very useful. And plse do keep us up to date on how you get on. I have had this discussion with my other half  many times as we are trying to decide on a clinic now and we both end up agreeing that actually we dont have a handle on what are the important/influential characteristics we should be looking out for. My GP is adamant that whatever clinic we go to should have a relationship with a London clinic for the ultrasounds as he feels communication and control needs to be centralised with one doctor/clinic. But outside of this we have been going on the feedback on the forum coupled with price and eggs placed back into the womb. And of course the success rate quoted by the clinics but this last is anything but objective!.

And Theresa congratulations from me too!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Alma May only just saw your reply!  Thanks for the information it underscores that provided by Mayflower and also helps me in leaning towards Serum.i have been in contact with Peny and she does come across as very caring and thorough.  I am going to discuss again with my other half tonight in light of the posts here. Only thing is Alma May how did you manage the scans in London or did you have everything done in Athens?


----------



## GIAToo

I'm loving this thread with all the stories about babies with own eggs at 40 plus!
I have my f/u on Thursday and I am also thinking I might be better off going straight to Penny at Serum instead of possibly wasting my time elsewhere. I have a few questions, but I won't bother you ladies with them, I'll wait until I've had my follow up and go straight to Penny or via Ruth.

Congratulations to all the lovely mums and pg ladies on here   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Adream

I really like this thread - it gives me hope.  Am fairly new to this and have never heard of Maca root till now but have heard that DHEA is great for improving the quality of eggs - I understood that it was egg quality that was the biggest problem in 'older' ladies like us, but now I see that Penny at Serum says it's the uterus lining.  Have you tried DHEA.  My friend has tried it and it's really helped her osteoporosis (measured result) so she's hoping it will help her egg quality too. I'm going to start on it soon I think - however I've heard it takes 4 months to effect the eggs.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Adream - I have read about DHEA but was unclear about where to get it from and how to know what was good quality/bad quality ect.. 
Where are you getting yours from and what is the brand ect.. ?
Thanks muchly


----------



## Mayflower

Hi Everyone,
Hope you're all well.Just thought I'd give you an update on what is happening wth me.I finished my short protocol down regging on the 12th March.I took the pill for 19 days.This was the first time I'd done the short protocol and I have to say it seems to be the much better option for us oldies.Previously I've had to take 450 Gonal F  for 11 or 12 days after down regging on Synarel to get enough follies big enough to do EC but this time I've only been taking 300 and after only 5 days I had 3 that were ready and 2 not far behind.In fact my clinic were worried I'd ovulate early so they've given me cetrocide to prevent this from happening.I've got another scan and bloods tomorrow so I should find out when they plan to do egg collection then.Diet wise I'm being religious about no caffeine and alcohol,drinking 2 litres of mineral water a day, a glass of milk every afternoon (chocolate milkshake actually) with grapes and brazil nuts and taking Zita West Pregnancy Plan vitamin and DHA.I'm also having accupuncture and putting a hot water bottle on my tummy every evening.In fact it feels like a military operation some days but at least I feel like I'm doing everything I can!
Reading all your posative stories is also making me feel more posative myself.   
Have a lovely evening everyone.
Mayflower xx


----------



## Sible

Hi there,

I was glad to see this - just wish I'd found it in February when I started my short protocol...anyway I recieved my   some five weeks back and last week was informed that we have Mz twins. I was rejected (with little thought for my possible emotional reaction( from a hopsital in The Netherlands as they told me "your too old"..nice. So, I went home to Switzerland and signed up - no-one mentioned donor eggs or age. I was told to expect 6 or 7 eggs and landed up with 15..ok some were not fertilised and some were double fertilised (you really don't need that!). They transfered 2 after 5 days and put the rest on ice. 1 did not work andthe other split into two. This is my first time and I had no idea what to expect. I know we were very fortunate, but I would ignore the age comments and go for it. I wasted my tears in Holland and cried again last week when we saw the heart beats - a much better reason for tears.

I think the world and medicine has changed and 'older' first time mums are now just part of the norm...


----------



## Lulu-belle

congratulations Sible!  very good news and glad to hear. The clinic we have pretty much decided on (CFA) also follows the protocol you mentioned as contributing to your success so that is encouraging. And I think I know which place you are referring to in the Netherlands as I too had the same delightful response from them!   
MAYFLOWER - I am really curious I have been doing the hot water bottle thing in the evening but not because i had read anything about it but just because it kind of made sense in my not always logical mind!  What is the rationale behind it does it really help??  
And keep up the good work
I know I have already said it but it really gives me a lift to read all our experiences quite clearly we are not to be written off as 'too old'!.


----------



## kizzymouse

HI girls just noticed this thread.

I'm half way through 2WW of first private cycle.
Even though I'm more than a year older since my last ivf cycle I got more eggs than ever before - 10!! And so had more embryos  
Have 3 embies on board 1 x 7/10 and 2 x 10/10 Wishing hoping and praying for a miracle this time   

Taking aspirin every day and clexane - never tried that b4 LOL

Not sure if taking royal jelly helped with my egg production  

Hoping that nature is doing it's thing and I have at least one sticky embie  
I called them snap, crackle and pop LOL  

Good luck everyone


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi kizzymouse 
Congratulations to you as well !  I am really curious what is the significance of the aspirin?  and clexane?  I am learning so much from this forum.  And best wishes to snap, crackle and pop too  my fingers all crossed you all stay well strong healthy and 'sticky'!


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi Lulu belle 
Aspirin and clexane thin the blood so improve blood flow which helps embies implant - apparently!


----------



## Mayflower

Congratulations Sible! That's lovely news.
Kizzymouse - I'll also be taking Clexane.It's a brand name for Heparin isn't it.I didn't realise till yesterday when I picked mine up.
Lulu -Belle.The theory behind the hot water bottle on your tummy is it increases the blood flow to your ovaries which helps grow the follies.Warm baths help too.You shouldn't do this after embryo transfer though as you don't want to raise your core body temperature.
I had another scan yesterday and egg collection is definitely going ahead tomorrow morning.I just hope DH's little swimmers want to get jiggy with all of them!     
Mayflower
xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck for EC tomorrow Mayflower      

Yep - heparin = clexane I was confused too when they gave me drugs - cos I was expecting it to be called heparin.

Hope it's doing some good.
Had a horrible doubling over sharp pain this morning after getting up after pessary lie down. 
Felt sick and was sure af was coming, have since chased the negative thoughts away - for now LOL   

It's so hard to be positive after 7 failures, I so want it to work this time - I'm so close but it seems out of reach.  

Snap crackle and pop please stick around I love you all


----------



## Mayflower

Kizzymouse - I had sharp pains with both my BFP's so don't give up on them yet.It could implantation twinges x


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks hun, I haven't given up I'm just getting anxious LOL


----------



## Sezy

Hello Ladies, can I join in?

I'm not quite 40, but only have 6 weeks to go until I am!  I have been reading this thread and have felt very up lifted by it:  after 2 ICSI's with 2 BFP's both resulting in MC's, I had been feeling a bit despondant and thinking it was my age, eg quality etc, and that I'd have to move on to donor eggs.  But reading here and seeing that there are lots of us out there trying and being successful with our own eggs had made me realise that its possible.

We're getting ready for our 3rd ICSI, hopefully starting at end of April.  All my level 1 mc tests have come back fine (still waiting for results of lupus and chromosome tests) and my fsh cam back at 4.9!  So feeling much more positive now    Hoping to have 3 embies put back this time - who knows, maybe it'll be 3rd time lucky with triplets!!

Thank you for shairng your stories,

Sezy
xxx


----------



## Adream

Good evening ladies,

Lulu-belle - re DHEA: I'm not on it yet, but a friend is taking the micronized ones from dhea.com.  The trick is to find a doctor who will interpret what it's doing to your hormones.  From what I understand, before you start taking dhea, you should get a blood test for dhea, testosterne and estrogen; and then about every 4 weeks after: I'm not sure how to interpret the results.  My GP wouldn't test for it; but tomorrow I'm hoping to get him to refer me to a hospital that at least know what DHEA is (I had to phone round a few).  Today I bought Propolis (you mentioned elsewhere that it's said to improve egg quality), Vitamin A (to help with making more watery/egg-white cervical fluid) and Spirulina (full of minerals apparently).  

Mayflower - you mentioned taking Zita West's supplements and DHA - did you mean DHEA - I wondered what your experience is on them? 

sending best wishes to everyone here


----------



## Lulu-belle

I just wanted to say welcome to Sezy (no real age restrictions here we are all fundamentally rowing a similiar boat I think!) can i just ask if you dont mind which clinic you are working with?  

Re zita west supplements Adream I have been taking them too and coincidence not sure but i certaintly feel alot more energetic lately! Will look into the DHEA I would like to take it as feel we should give ourselves every chance that we can. 

Mayflower thanks alot for the hotwater bottle info that is really good news because I have been doing that most nights for the past 2 months just because it made sense to do so even though i could not find anything that said it should in any of my research. And the warm bath tip as well Thanks!


----------



## Sezy

Thanks Lulu-belle - I'm at Barts just about to go through my final NHS funded cycle.  They're great there and I think I have just been unlucky.  They haven't even mentioned my age and I know that the head consultant there, Amanda Tozer, feels that NHS funding should be extended up to the age of 45, so a bit of an advocate for us more experienced gals!   If this one doesn't work for any reason we are considering staying with them for self-funded cycles - or perhaps going abroad.

Other than trying to have a basically healthy diet, I'm currently taking:  Pregnacare preconception; Q10; Royal Jelly; Evening primrose; Eskimo Fish oil; Vitamin D3 (on the advice of my accupuncturist - apparently it helps absorbtion of folates and is good for fertility generally); Wheat and Barley grass; and spirulina.  I'm considering taking extra L-arganine - has anyone else tried this?  Just wondering what else I can do!  Any advice greatly appreciated  

XXXXXX


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezi  I did loads of informal research on best diet last year and came up with pretty much what you have included already. L-Argenine I have only come across in reference to improving the male sperm however not to do with female health. Some additional items I came up with which I take myself are Maca and Agnus Castus. Also read somewhere that cauliflower has some beneficial impact on the hormones due to a chemical it contains (?!) I figured it couldnt hurt. And oddly enough to avoid rhubarb!  Not that difficult a task for me personally  

I put together a list way back of fertility 'makers and breakers' just all around stuff people told me or that I read about. Some of the stuff I take myself and some i started but stopped for whatever reason. I don't mind sending it over to you if it would help only proviso of course is to take it with a pinch of salt and really use it just as a jumping off point for further research. Especially some of the herbal remedies that I have listed such as liquorice and false unicorn root. I did start taking these at some point but it felt like I was taking so many different things I scaled back and now stick to Agnus Castus only from a herbal perspective and royal jelly, supplements (Zita West is supposed to be the best have only been on them a short time so cant comment as of yet and of course they were recommended by the Zita West Clinic itself so not exactly objective!) Enzyme q10, eggs, evening primrose oil, hemp seed oil, beans, full fat dairy (this I struggle with as it creates havoc with my skin e.g. psoriasis, rashes ect.. but persevere) cantaloupe and of course lots of cauliflower!
Re Barts - we went there originally but due to my age decided our chances were better overseas however we were impressed wtih them they are very professional and i believe you are in great hands!


----------



## Lulu-belle

I had another quick question actually for anyone out there - re Royal Jelly. I am taking this in a sort of fudgy honey form mixed in with Propolis and pollen and there is no clear recommended dosage although a serving is indicated as a heaped teaspoon. It does however carry a warning not to exceed the recommended dosage. So my question is does anyone have any ideas re recommended dosage and what are the possible down sides to exceeding the recommended dosage ? (other then getting fat! )

Look forward to replies!


----------



## Every cloud....

Hi everyone

Really interesting thread going on here. I'm 45, halfway through the 2ww using donor eggs.

I was told in no uncertain terms by my consultant that there was no chance for me using my own eggs...there was no wrapping this news up nicely by this man!

So we've opted for DE from a donor in Spain.

Good luck to you all, I shall keep looking at this thread for the loads of good news heading our way!!! Really admire you all for going for it.


----------



## Sezy

Hi Lulu-Belle - I'd love to see your list of goodies! Thanks for the offer. I've just added the following to my daily supplement intake: Propolis; A combined B-Vitamin complex; and L-arganine (its added in small amounts to Pregnacare preconception vits - it apparently has been shown to increase fertilisation rates in women who have had previous failed IVF, and it increases blood-flow to the uterus). I didn't know about cauliflower, but I just found this:

"_Eat essential fatty acids. Linoleic acid and alpha-linolenic acid are "key in ovulation, specifically in the process of follicular rupture (releasing the egg) and collapse (allowing the development of the corpus luteum)." Essential fatty acids that could affect fertility are fish, fish oil, flaxseed oil, eggs, soy products, raw nuts and seeds, and dark green and winter veggies (cabbage, carrots, cauliflower, beets, broccoli)."_

My acupuncturist is always telling me to eat beets!!

I did take agnus castus last year after my mc - it was all a bit traumatic with the mc and then the discovery of retained 'tissue' 3 weeks later which resulted in an ERPC...I was so stressed and upset that it took nearly 3 months to get AF back, so I took it to try and help - but I think it was the fact that I was stressed which meant it took a long time to return. I'm a great believer in herbs, I tend to use them for all our ailments rather than allopathic medicine. However, I also know how potent they can be, and so I have avoided taking anything herbal leading up to IVF.

SusanG -  for your 2ww!! Hope to hear your good news soon! I have thought about DE myself and have decided that I would go for it if Barts ever tell me I'm done with my own eggs - I've heard such wonderful success stories with DE, with lots of happy mummies holding lovely babies 

How is everyone else doing?

xxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

bfn for me - once again  

good luck to you all


----------



## Every cloud....

I'm sorry to hear your bad news. But you've tried and given it your best, I'm happy you've decided to move on...enjoy the rest of your lives together (you must have a strong relationship with your partner).

Best wishes


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Kizzymouse me too I am really really  sorry to hear your news. Did you only just now find out?  is it still fresh?  If so maybe a good idea to get away if you can with your other half and have some proper close time together looking after yourselves. And you know technology and science in this feild are moving on so quickly that you never know what doors might open in the future. That is the way I look at it anyway. For now best to concentrate on healing and then feeling better/stronger.  Let us know how things go.


----------



## kizzymouse

yeah had phone call about half hour ago but I knew cos did hpt's  

This might sound selfish - but I think I need a night away by myself for some pampering and to feel every emotion by myself - I don't want DH to go thru that. 

Just one night .........and I'll be fine.

We'll be fine anyways - got thru it all before!  

thanks for your kind words xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Hi everyone,
I just thought I'd introduce myself as I am '40+ (41 in July) and IVF using own eggs' - at least, I hope to be: I am currently waiting for next AF to see if FSH level is low enough to begin down regging. I'm having treatment in Salisbury and hoping to have some acupuncture from GP to try and lower FSH levels which were too high to begin down regging last month (much to my distress, though having read message boards on this site I now realise that that was always a possibility.) Does anyone have any advice for me at this stage? 
chocolatefudge x


----------



## Sezy

Kizzymouse, so sorry about your bfn, but glad you have found the strength to move on.  I know what you mean about needing that one night alone - I think it will do you the world of good.  And as Lulu-belle says, you never know what doors will open in the future  

Chocolatefudge - I've only been on this thread for a short while, but have had a wonderful welcome here    You have definitely come to the right place.  The only advice I can give is to relax and have faith in your clinic and to do everything you can nutritionally to maximise your fertility - you're already doing acupuncture which is great; if nothing else it will help you to feel more chilled!  I like to use positive visualisation, seeing my ovaries and eggs all fit and healthy and seeing myself with a baby!  I also do yoga.  I'm sure that the other ladies on here will offer their wisdom too   Good luck with you tx!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Again all 
I second Sezis sentiments - 
KIZZYMOUSE - nothing selfish at all about needing time to focus on yourself and just on making yourself feel good.  best thing you could do.  We can be so strong- and i am always impressed by how resilient all the women are on this forum but we all know that the  whole process can be so mentally exhausting - i personally find it takes so much out of me sometimes it can be draining. you go ahead and  give yourself some love and attention and tlc and feel better.  
CHOCOLATE FUDGE -welcome to the forum you will definitely find it a very friendly informative place. everyone here is welcoming and so knowledgeable!  I have learnt loads. Re FSH i understand that agnus castus is good for this. I take it anyway although my FSH isn't bad (9.2 not great but not terrible apparently) as i knew vaguely that it was supposed to be good for fertility but only recently learned it was  supposed to help fsh.Diet and nutrition is a big topic of conversation on this forum so you will find lots and lots i would imagine and always feel free to ask!


----------



## ElsieF

Kizzymouse - so sorry.  I did the same thing a few days ago. I also found out DH is going through the same emotions (although not with added hormones!) Make sure you guys get some 

This is an interesting thread - our collective research is certainly extensive! 

You girls have been talking about going abroad for own eggs IVF - I am interested to know what are the advantages of that? Is it cheaper (including all the travel)? 
After 2 failed attempts, I am considering the DE route, (but at the moment it is only for financial planning! - i.e. trying to work out how much we can spend on more own-eggs treatment, while still having enough left for DE) I can see that going abroad would cut waiting times and allow anonymity with DE, but the downside is travelling, more difficult communication, and for me, less discussion with the doc means less control (maybe?)

also what would the advantage being of doing a tandem cycle? is that cheaper? or is it just speeding things up?Do you end up paying for 2 rounds of drugs and 2 Egg collections etc??

Has anyone ever heard of Mini-IVF ? i have seen 'adverts' for it with descriptions on US fertility sites - but have So many questions...! e.g. why would clomid produce better quality eggs (as they claim)??

It seems odd that drs should dismiss anyone'e eggs on age alone. Surely any suggestion of a move to DE should be based on actual fertility rather than assumed?? I know I learnt _so_ much about my own fertility through doing a round of IVF (e.g.my ability to respond to drug, no of 'quality' embryos that DH and I can make etc) Don't let anyone put you off on age alone!

elcf


----------



## kizzymouse

I'm going to a spa by myself in the afternoon tomorrow then me and BF are staying overnight in swanky hotel - girlie chats, wine, dvd's and face packs LOL  

Then on saturday me and DH are going out for drinkies and tea  

We've had lots of cuddles and chats and today I sprung on him my idea of going abroad to do donor FET   LOL - he reacted quite well despite us saying 4th IVF was last go ha!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hey Kizzymouse hooray for you!   Just what the doctor ordered. I knew you'd come out fighting once you had some sit back time. 
And what a great plan!  I hope some champagne and chocolate  is in the running along with the spa treatment.  Nothing like a good laugh, pamper and girly time to put a whole fresh slant on things. 
Let us know how it goes and have a great time.


----------



## ElsieF

good     wishing you and your DH lots of


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks girlies - really don't know what I'd do without this site


----------



## Lulu-belle

Aaah Kizzymouse you make us blush! 


Hi Elcfoxy

Just wanted to reply to your question re going abroad. We came to the decision to go abroad after being told by a consultant here at the outset that due to certain regulations within the UK chances for success in older women (e.g over 42) were smaller than if you went abroad. I guess the chief regulation is around how many eggs they can take to implant back into the womb. In the UK it is no more than 2 whereas abroad it is often 3 or more though tends to be generally a maximum of three. And in the US I guess it can be up to 5 or more

The US is very expensive but there are many places abroad that work out cheaper then the UK e.g. Jinamed is a good case in point as they have a package deal whereby you get 
Treatment, accommodation and medication all wrapped into one. Only thing is you need to go there (Turkey) for the duration of the entire treatment in order to benefit. 

Alot of clinics offer split treatment (including Jinamed) in that they have partners in the UK where the initial stims/suppresion/scans and all that stuff can be carried out and just the ivf Abroad. We are going for this opting with CFA Italy. 
I haven't heard of the mini IVF and do not know much about tandem cycles but interested to be enlightened!

I have a spreadsheet I have put together which just covers the clinics we looked at in coming to our decision which i am happy to send over to you. It is pretty basic but covers approx cost, time you have to spend over there, number of eggs implanted and general feedback on the forum. It is however specific to using your own eggs and would be a different picture for DE. Pedious in Cyprus as a good reputation for DE i understand and was the cheapest from my research if that helps. 

I agree with you it really irks me that these clinics just tell you outright that your egg quality will be poor and therefore DE is your only hope - when all they have from me is one email with the bare facts of my age! What nerve!!!!!


----------



## ElsieF

I was told that over 40's in the UK could have 3 embryos put back (but no more than 3). 

My (london) consultant said that he wouldn't recommend that on the first cycle, as we were still finding out about my fertility and response etc. but if the first round didn't work then we shoud consider it.

We discussed it at consult for the 2nd cycle but decided against as we elected for assisted hatching as that gave a better chance than adding more embies. I guess we could have done both, but as it turned out the starck fact was that we only got 2 good embies anyway  

If we get at least 3 embies in our 3rd cycle then I will opt for all 3 to be transferred.

I was initially scared that as miscarraige is common for the over 40's, then if 3 implanated, there was more chance of one miscarrying and taking the others with them...?!? but that was more my uneducated fear than founded on any medical knowledge!
but our lack of success has made me less scared of the risk - lets face, with my previous results, the chance of 3 implanting is pretty low!


elcf


----------



## Every cloud....

Hi Kizzymouse

Go for it!! You only live once and who knows what will happen.

If your clinic match you well with a donor no-one need ever know. And you will have grown it! If you're looking to go abroad, which if you don't want to wait for ages is the best option, I can recommend ProcreaTec in Madrid.  We've used them...5 days to OTD!! 

x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Kizzymouse I agree!  I am preparing the ground already with my other half just in case so we have a fallback. Me I dont really have any problems with it although my own would be preferable. I feel that as the child would be carried and nurtured by me, inside me, for 9 months it would therefore very much  be a part of me. He was very very resistant at the outset but is slowly coming round to the idea. It really helped that he  bumped into an old freind of his the other day and discovered that he and his wife had had twins with DE and never looked back.  Give yourself time first though to recuperate and recharge before you dive back in if you do decide to do so. 

ELCFOXY - I am pretty positive that they only are allowed to put back two embryos at a maximum in the UK at least that is what they told us at Barts. anyone else have some info on this?


----------



## Every cloud....

Yes, 2 maximum in UK and also in Madrid. We were told that the process of IVF using DE has progressed so well that they do not need to transfer anymore than 2 and anymore can have a detrimental effect on all the embryos as well the Mum.

x


----------



## ElsieF

see the HFEA guidelines on multiples is here:

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/401.html#guidanceSection3909

"7.2 
The centre should not transfer more than three eggs or two embryos in any treatment cycle if: 
a) the woman is to receive treatment using her own eggs, or embryos created using her own eggs (fresh or cryopreserved), and

b) the woman is aged under 40 at the time of transfer.

7.3 
The centre should not transfer more than four eggs or three embryos in any treatment cycle if: 
a) the woman is to receive treatment using her own eggs, or embryos created using her own eggs (fresh or cryopreserved), and

b) the woman is aged 40 or over at the time of transfer "

so, if you are over 40, and using your own eggs, then you can have 3 embryos transferred.

(why would anyone transfer an egg??)

elcf


----------



## Lulu-belle

Do they transfer eggs then i thought just embryos?  

And really confused on the numbers thing. We were told categorically at Barts that the law stated no more then two embryos to go back and  he never mentioned eggs and certaintly not that they transferred more embryos if you were older. That is really odd. He was so adamant on the numbers thing and the reason behind it i.e the strict regulations in the UK.  It really is a maze out there!


----------



## kizzymouse

In UK it's now 3 embies ( if you want to ) if you are over 40 - I had three put back last cycle - sadly they didn't stay - not sure if it's my womb - but think it's prob embies ( they seem good but probably defective !)

good luck susan!!!


----------



## ElsieF

I can't think of any reason as to why anyone would transfer eggs    
- maybe if someone has had cancer treatment (therefore had their own eggs stored before treatment) and wants to try naturally?

My understanding of 'the law' is that it isn't actually the law but HFEA guidelines. but then the HFEA give clinics their licence, so I guess they have to do what they say. The HFEA guidelines do even allow for exceptions. What they insist on is a policy on multiples from the clinics.  Maybe Barts have decided to be even stricter in their policy than the guidelines?


----------



## teresal

hi

i had 3 embies transferred this cycle using my own eggs but i think if its DE you can have 2 cos there will be more chance of it working with younger eggs

its just a minefield really, all clinics seem to have their own rules

Teresa xx


----------



## dippy1

Hi ladies 

Hope you dont mind me butting in, this is my 1st time posting on here. I have been watching and reading with great interest.

I am 41 and have had to IVF attempts since Xmas. 1st time 7 eggs but none fertilised and 2nd cancelled as no follicle on day 8. It has been so much harder than I ever imagined. The actual proccess of IVF I find easy. It's dealing with the failure as I feel so cheated that I havn't made it to et. I have just started taking HRT ready for my next cycle.

I know at Care that if you are over 40 using your own eggs you can have 3 embies put back.

I have a review next week so hopefully I shall get some answers. I did ask my consultant about using DHEA last time but he said no as they hadn't seen great success. I am going to ask again as I don't feel I have anything to loose by taking it.


----------



## ElsieF

dippy - 2 since christmas is a lot! what sort of meds were you on?  my consultant (and many others from reading posts on this site) will only do IVF every 3 months. he said this is because the drugs need to get out of your system and the ovaries need to recover. he said that experience has shown that if you do it any more frequently, then you just get either no eggs at all, or very few low quality eggs. Sounds like that could have been your problem with no.2?


----------



## spin

Hello ladies, thought I would introduce myself and join your thread which I just found today!

I'm presently waiting to start my 7th cycle in May having just had a chemical pregnany on my last cycle. The doctor at my clinic is really positive about another go despite my age - he says other factors have to be looked at too. I asked if I should consider DE's and he said 'no need'. Obviously I need to remain realistic but it is good to know they aren't writing me off and looking at things other than my age. My last clinic said I needed to consider DE's, but I truly think my poor results with them after my miscarriage were due to being triggered too early when my eggs were still immuture.

I am also taking more supplements than ever before! - NHP fertility plus for women, royal jelly, Q10, eskimo fish oils, spirulina and bee propolis. I've bought some L-arginine (500mg) but not sure when I should start taking it - any ideas?? Am I right in thinking I can take all these through stims or should I stop before?

Kizzymouse - pleased to see you aren't giving up on your dream which ever way you get there! 

Best wishes to everyone...

Spin x


----------



## Sezy

Goodness, I'm absent for a day and find so much to catch up on!

Kizzymouse - so happy to hear that you are taking time to pamper yourself and that you are finding the strength to keep your dream alive    Isn't it wonderful what a bit of time out can do?!

Regarding how many embies can be transferred - I'm with Bart's and they say that you can have 3 transferred when you are over 40.  I'm gong to see if I can have 3 put back this time as I will be 40 by the time we get to ET - however, I will follow their advice and go with 2 if they think that is best for me.

Welcome elcfoxy, Spin and Dippy1!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Hello, ladies,
I've noticed that there are a lot of references to nutritional supplements in these threads, but I'm never sure whether a good healthy diet should suffice. Are there any supplements which people actually know to make a positive difference to egg quality, health of the reproductive system etc? I have asked my GP about agnus castus (I may have mis-spelled that) but she was clear that I shouldn't be taking things which might react with the drugs for the downregging and egg stimulation. I am going to try acupuncture to try to lower my FSH, but that's different from ingesting things you're not familiar with! Any advice out there?
chocolatefudge x


----------



## dippy1

Hi elcfoxy

On my 1st IVf I did short protocal with buserelin and 6 am menopur which I started over Xmas. My 2nd attempt started middle of Feb and I was on the short falre protocol. I took HRT for 21 days month prior to IVF. I started buserilin on day 1 along with demamethazone (steriod) and aspirin. Started menopur day 2 and oestradiol on day 4. After ET continue with aspirin, oestradiol, dexamethasone and start ultogestan, clexane and calcichew. 

As I said it was abandoned on day 8. I did have 1 large follicle was told too big to have and egg but not a cyst which could be why I didn't respond well or like you said tried again too soon. I was told to wait a month or 2 before going again this time so should be around 3 wks time.

I am wanting to try gonal f next time. I am also wondering whether its worth doing the AMH blood test. My FSH was started of at 13.6 but after HRT dropped to 6.3. I am really scare of cyling again and often wonder if we would be best going the doner route. We can only afford one more go so need to give it our best shot. I am trying to loose some weight and have changed my vitamins and added a few more supplements. Very rarely drink alcohol, never smoke, and have switched to organic decaff tea and coffee. I have also tried accupuncture. It alls gets a bit obsessive doing IVF and feel at our age we have to try harder.

Di x


----------



## ElsieF

Hi Di,

I agree that if this is the only ivf you can afford, then DE is definitely the route that will give you the best chance. on the other hand, the DE cycle is not effected by your age, so you could save up for a few years for that one?

to me (the non-medic!) it sound like you have been really pumped full of drugs these last few months! Looking around the board, all the girls round here do wait for several months between cycles (although I have to say, in most cases people are waiting on the nhs) 
all I can say, is that in conversation with my doc, he was very insistent that we needed to wait 3 months. I argued that I was getting older, and we were ready to go earlier. he said we were welcome to try, but in his expereince it would be a waste of money to try any earlier than 3 months. We had our first cycle in November, so he said the next would be March.
If I was you, and you want to give this the best chance, then why not wait a few months - just in case my doc is right? I mean , what have you got to lose? (except for your sanity     )
If your last cycle was february, then my doc would be going for the next in June at the earliest.

all the best and fingers and toes crossed for you whatever you choose   

ecf


----------



## Lulu-belle

HI All!    I have just been reading all the new posts and wow lots to catch up on.
Really interesting in the 3 embies policy from Barts I think we were very clearly told incorrectly. We are still down on Barts to take up IVF so could reconsider however just the fact that they got such fundamental and important information incorrect makes me think we will stick with CFA. 
I also notice how different the approach of some of the doctors is on age. I have been told categorically by some that my chances are almost nil solely on the basis of my age alone whereas others are far more positive and believers in the multiple factors theory.  Call me unbiased but I tend to go along with the latter myself.  

Someone - Chocolate fudge? asked re supplements, - I was recommended the Zita West ones which seem to have everything but the kitchen sink in them. And L-Argenine!  which I am going to start taking separately. I also take extra co-enzyme q10 just because what the heck.  We are planning on starting all the stimulation ect.. end of May with a view to going over for IVF beginning of July so that gives some time for the royal jelly, supplements and all the rest of it to have some sort of effect if they are going to. 

Does anyone have any advice re exercises?  I read somewhere the pilates are the best exercise to influencefertility but i don't really see the logic here. I would have thought all exercise was good in moderation and I tend to just do two or three classes a week - pilates, spin and pump to cover all my bases but wondered if anyone had been given any specific info


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Dippy

I dont know half as much as some of the women on this forum really but what I would say is that they have alot of knowledge so it really would be worth following up on their recommendations with your doctor just to double check
And welcome to the forum of course too!


----------



## kizzymouse

What vits/supps would you need to take if doing FET?


----------



## Sezy

Hey Lulu-belle, re. exercise, I have read that yoga is meant to be great for fertility - some of the assanas increase blood-flow to the uterus...sort of a massaging effect.  In Zita West books it says that all exercise is good leading up to treatment, and then during DR you should tone down the exercise and stick with something gentle; then during stimms you should avoid aerobic exercise because that would take energy away from producing eggs.  And Miss Tozer at Barts said that I could carry on with my yoga after ET - I didn't do any yoga after both my ET's as i was too paranoid about damaging my chances.....but I think that I will this time as, clearly, avoiding yoga didn't make a jot of difference to the final outcome  

Sorry you seem to have had a bad experience at Barts - for me, apart from bad communications in between treatments, they have been great so far: and my age hasn't even been mentioned!

Kizzymouse - how are you doing?  I would have thought that nutrition-wise, you'd need more or less the same things as for IVF if you are going for FET - perhaps focus on things that build up womb lining etc, like Q10 and L-Arganine

Hope you are all having a lovely Easter  

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## dippy1

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your advise. 

I shall discuss my concerns at my review on Wed. It is so hard to know what to do. Part of me is so desperate to quickly get started again but I know it makes more sense to wait a little while longer. I am getting married in Dec and supposed to be going to Dubai for honeymoon so waiting would actually fit in better with our plans if we were successful. I shall also ask if its worth having the AMH test and if results do come back poor will consider doner. DP is being a sd so we shall get a refund after 6 months if we do cycle again. 

Part of me is so sick of waiting that my life has been on hold for so long that I just want all this IVF behind me. I am finding myself getting more depressed as time goes by. 

Di x


----------



## Lulu-belle

hi Dippy

i really do understand your feeling of frustration and impatience. i think sometimes this waiting, prepping ect... seems so complicated and drawn out and yet ends sort of pass/fail in an instant!

I would look at it as a much needed break as opposed to more waiting and putting your life 'on hold'. Just keep imagining your body getting stronger and better nourished as the time goes by and  as you rest and repair. And dont let your life be on hold! Enjoy yourself in Dubai


----------



## Lulu-belle

hi sezi thanks for the exercise information - yoga makes sense i will give it a try. it is the one exercise i have not got on with that well either so slow moving i fell asleep or so frantic i couldnt keep up with it!  but you have convinced me to give it another go. 
Which L-arganine do you take?  i dont take it yet but will add it to the list i am hearing too many good things about it not to. 


happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Sezy

Hey Lulu-bell - I was the same wit yoga, and then I discovered astanga yoga, which is more active than hatha yoga, and the beauty of it is (at least with my teachers) is that if you need to take it a bit easier, you can.

I'm taking the Holland and Barrett L-Arganine, its not too expensive and each capsule is 500mg.

Dippy, I can totally relate to how you are feeling, and I think it is common among women going through tx. I think many of us do end up putting our life on hold for a time, but then you kinda realise what is happening...this realisation has hit me in the last 24 hours:  Here's why....

Today sees the first anniversary of our first BFP - which ended in mc just four weeks later.  So I'm feeling a bit sad today, and have found myself dwelling on what could have been - not healthy or productive.

And then last night my DH says he had been feeling low during the day (he's having to work this weekend), and he said that the reason he had felt low was because for this past year we have had no quality of life, because of what we have been through with the IVF, mc's etc. We are usually such relaxed, happy-go-lucky people. He said whats the point in doing something if it's only bringing us down and spoiling our quality of life?  Its not a financial thing, but an emotional, psychological thing.  I know he is right; so far on this journey we have experienced far more pain and sadness than joy, but I'm not ready to give up.  His comments are making me wonder whether he will be willing to give it another shot if this cycle doesn't work for whatever reason; I'm so worried that he will just say enough is enough.

I didn't say anything last night, just let him say what he needed to say.  I know that a lot of it is to do with how I have been this past year, either in a very low mood or obsessed with ttc!  I guess what it boils down to is this:  I perhaps need to change my attitude towards it all - try to focus on other things rather than IVF and making a baby, and get back some of that quality of life dh talked about.  Its difficult though, when you want something so much.

I just want to get back to feeling like me again, feeling excited and positive, instead of scared!

Thanks for listening ladies,

Sezy

xxxxx


----------



## spin

Sezy - I know exactly how you feel and DH and I have had many the same conversation over the last two years. I really didn't think I would get DH to try again without some trauma but he rolled over really quickly this time! I think it was because we got so close and I was offered a follow-up appointment the day after my HCG started dropping and the doctor was so positive about another go. But previously, I know he has been ready to call it a day saying it was affecting our lives in between treatments. I just can't see it that way as I think the only thing you have to give up is alcohol and I think that is such a small price to pay - DH finds the dry life a bit more difficult, especially when we go on holiday and of course it is important for the men to keep the alcohol to the minimum for 10-12 weeks before treatment - which is basically the time between treatments - so I guess he does have a point! But other than that I can't see what else we would be doing differently. At the end of the day, I guess it is mainly us ladies who have the burning desire to have a baby and our DH's just want us to be fulfilled and happy - which is why in the end, if we play our cards right they join us on this great big massive roller-coaster! In the meantime - do some special things together and show him you can still have fun!! We are off on holiday next week and I'm going to make sure I show my DH lots of attention, have a fantastic time and not mention the baby word!! Good Luck - I'm sure he just needs some tlc from you!

Spin x

ps. are you intending to take the l-arginine through stims and the 2ww?


----------



## Sezy

Hey Spin - glad its not just us!

We had a big long talk today, and I realise just how obsessed I have become!  Everything I do is focused towards IVF and babies, and I know that its not healthy.  So I have promised to spend a lot less time on the boards, and to start putting more energy into other areas of my life, such as my studies (doing and MA at the moment) and getting my work back into balance.  He feels like he has become sidelined as I focus more and more attention on acheiving this particular goal.  He's not saying that we should stop trying, but that we need to redress the balance in our lives and remember that he and I have a life together.

So, I may not be on here as much, though I will pop my head in to see how everyone is getting on!  Because while I agree that the boards do just feed the obsession, I also need to be able to rant to people who aren't directly involved occassionally!

Not sure about the L-arganine through 2ww - anyone else any ideas?

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## mag108

just bookmarking this thread ladies. Am in the same boat ie 40+ and will come back for a visit soon!


----------



## spin

Hey Sezy, that sounds like a really good compromise - and good luck with your studies. Keep us posted and let us know when you are going to start cycling again...

Spin x


----------



## gaga

Hi Everyone

Wow, some very moving stories, all of which are giving me some inspiration to continue.

As you can see from my signature I have been struggling for a little while, but think that I have been having treatments too quickly after one another.  The last failed attempt on the one egg which did not fertilise was on 20th March. 

My DH and I have been through the mill in our first year of marriage, hardly the ideal start we had wanted, he is very supportive though.  I feel that this may be our last chance so I want to give it every chance but there are a couple of burning issues that if I may ask for your help on?

1.  Diet and supplements, I have read all sorts of books and feel I need to keep eating healthily as I can.  I worry a bit about the supplements all i am taking at the moment is the pregancare preconception.  Any advice please or at least where to get further info please.

2.  Choice of clinic, we will consider anywhere even abroad.  Among our options at the moment are Barcelona (Marques), Serum and London. I feel I need someone who will not just steam roller in with a 'same protocol fits all type approach'.  I could do with someone who will do some exploratory work on the possible causes of the infertility and advise on pre-teatment.

LuLu Belle - could you send me a copy of your spreadsheet please?

Sorry for being a little dry on my first post... really desperate  

I hope everthing goes well for you all and keep the posts coming.  This is a really wonderful thread with some fantastic people, keep up the good work  

Will keep you all posted... thanks for the support (even though I have been lurking!)


----------



## spin

Hi Brandie - I have had treatment in the UK and Spain and can honestly say the best I have found by far is the argc in London. They really treat everyone as a seperate case. Each persons treatment is specific for them and they don't make assumptions based on age. They also do immune screening which can be a major unknown problem for lots of ladies. Their treatment is based on the Dr Beer technique - he has a fantastic book called 'Is your body baby friendly' which can be bought on Amazon. They are pretty intensive with blood tests every morning at the beginning of stims and towards the end sometimes twice a day. The benefit of this is that they can tell if they are giving you too much or to little drugs straight away and therefore your meds change daily. They are extemely careful about triggering only when the eggs are mature which is assessed by scans and bloods. I also believe their embryologists are some of the best in the world and even the doctors at the clinic will say the high results the clinic get is a reflection on the them. On day of ET they check your progesterone level and for some ladies the pessaries are not enough and gestone injections are prescribed - something that would not be picked up by most clinics. Also, once you are pregnant they monitor you really closely up to 12 weeks and alter your meds if things are not progressing as they should be - and this must be why they get so many live births - you are just as much a patient after you are pregnant as you are before. I will starting treatment with them again in May - and if I don't get pregnant I will know I couldn't have possibly received better treatment. Good Luck - I'm sure you will get lots of advise and I hope you find the clinic that will be best for you.


Spin x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezi- Great decision on your part to step back a bit and focus on studying. Things will progress and happen whether or not your are thinking about it all the time and I am a firm believer in mental health dictating physical health.  before I started off on IVF i did feel as if it was the begin all and end all but at least I feel now as if we are doing the right things and have a plan of action. Of course when if it doesn't come off it will be back to the drawing board but I will cross that bridge when it comes! 
Brandie no problems I am happy to send over the spreadsheet. We did look in London and UK and also the ARGC clinic but due to my age (many UK places have a policy not to treat anyone over a certain age) and also cost (the ARGC was a lot more then we could afford) we opted for overseas and have pretty much decided on CFA Italy. One thing to keep in mind if looking overseas it is really useful to have a clinic with a partner in London/UK for scans, meds ect.. Not essential but useful.
I take Zita West supplements however they do not contain L-argenine so I am planning on adding this in separately 

SPIN - thanks for the advice on that book it sounds like one to pick up.


----------



## spin

Hi ladies - just wanted to pass on some advise, as I see lots of you are considering treatment overseas (as I have previously done). At the argc they do not let you fly for a minimum of 72 hours after ET, due to the altitude - and this is for a short flight only. I had not been told this by my previous clinic and it is interesting that on all my completely unsuccessful attempts I flew on the day or day after treatment, but on my successful treatment and chemical pregnancy I didn't fly for a minimum of 4 days. Of course it could be a co-incidence but I'm not so sure....

Spin x


----------



## TTC2010

Thanks for that Spin - I have a friend who had two miscarriages which were after a flight too! She didn't fly in the early days of her third pregnancy which was successful. so i think there is something in what you say - thanks for reminding me. I'm going to stay in UK for extra days just in case.


----------



## gaga

Hi Spin (Spelt it sin at first, lucky i didn't post it  )

Great response thanks, you certainly seem well informed.  It will mean a lot of tooing and froing to London from Birmingham but it may be worth it. That personal touch sounds just the ticket and has been lacking at other clinics.  Are all the blood tests included in the price or do you have to pay for each one?
I really hope it works for you in May, you have certainly been through the mill.  The flight one is interesting, there are so many permutations that can affect pregancy/fertility its no wonder people dont know where to turn, the flying one does seem good advice though.  Will look up the book, ta ever so  

Hi Lulu

The London link up is a good idea.  Our last clinic told us they would not do anymore with us but would link up with a barcelona clinic for DE IVF, semed to eager for that one we thought.  I have also heard good things about Serum, the woman sounds really nice.  Keep us up to date with your Italy excursion.... one other benefit of a clinic abroad is a little holiday or at least a break thats a little less stressful 
What have your consultants said about taking supplements?


----------



## spin

Brandie - unfortunately you have to pay for all the bloods which does add to the cost  

Spin x


----------



## kizzymouse

Just to let you know girls - I have decided to do donor FET abroad ( czech republic) - hoping to have 3 blasts transferred in June.
Have sent forms away - waiting on a list of donors now to choose from. ( or a combination should I say as eggs and sperm already fertilised!)

I am so excited, but a teeny bit sad I can't use my own eggs - but we really want a child so this is an exciting opportunity!!
success rate = 35% my eggs = 5%  

good luck to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Kizzymouse that is great news!!!!  I am so pleased you decided to go for it.  And i really feel positive for you -fingers and toes crossed sure it will work out, out of curiosity which clinic are you going to in the Czech? I would blow bubbles but it looks like you are already at the 7777 number? (  i have not yet really figured out the bubble thing in case you hadnt noticed!)

Spin thanks for the great advice re travelling I will be sure to observe that myself.


----------



## kizzymouse

I decided on Ostrava - though Reprofit seems more popular but I liked the feedback better from Ostrava and it looks like a great clinic and success rates are better  

No, dont blow me any bubbles LOL - 7777 is where I want to stay


----------



## teresal

kizzymouse -- thats great that you have made your choice now, always good to have a plan in place. i hope it all goes well when you get started   

teresa xx


----------



## dippy1

Hi Ladies

I had my review appointment today and me and DP have decided DE is the way forward. I have to take the option that gives us the best success. Mine was 10% at best before failed and abandoned cycles, with DE it is 40 %. I feel sad as was all set to start IVF again in a few weeks. We are going to put our names down at Care Manchester as DP is being a SD and we will get reduced IVF. 

If it didn't come down to money I would have tried one more time myself then gone for DE abroad were the wait isn't so lond. The hardest bit for me is dealing with the waiting. It doesn't help that I have such a boring job were the days seem to never end. I would love to find a new job but it doesn't make sense at the moment. I am lucky that we have flexi time which would make it ideal with children. I would love to foster or adopt but again not possable while going through IVF. It looks like I have no option but to sit and wait. 

I am thinking of taking DHEA and I also have 3 months supply of clomid left over from last year. I shall continue with all the vitamins and pray for a miracle.

Good Luck Ladies and thanks for all your advise I really appreciated it and took in on board.

Di x


----------



## Angels4Me

anyone here used homeopath? im considering for my Adenomyosis. desperate to find a cure, even tho there is not a medical one


----------



## gaga

Hi Kizzy

Good luck, hope it all goes well.  We may be going down your route after the summer, you have certainly given it your best shot.

Love
Brandie


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks Brandie - yep it's time to move on and I really don't have a problem with Donor embies - I will carry the baby so it's mine!

Plus it will give us a really good chance so it has to be good


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Kizzymouse, Dippy1 really good luck with it all -please keep me up to date on how it goes. Like Brandie  it also is our back up plan and in my less totally positive moments (and believe me they are very frequent!) I am pretty sure we will be needing one.  Although having said that I do not have any negative feelings about it at all just a preference as we all do it sounds for trying wth my own eggs first. Failing that DE here I come!.  We are already deciding on clinics for this if required and Pedios (has a really good rep for this but also is in Cyprus which we kind of treat as a second home) is top of the list currently. 

Angels 4me- I am sorry I have not heard of Adenomyosis but have you been to a naturopathic doctor?  They would be best able to help out. 

I know of one in London who we have used (well my other half went to him for ages for food allergies and he was ever so good and not outrageously priced) - Professor Lewith but not sure how relevent he woudl be for fertility. Also there is a wonderful doctor in Canada - Dr. Srajeldin who a number of people I know have gone to but of course he is in Canada!
Sorry couldnt be of more help.


----------



## Sezy

Hey ladies, just a little check in for me today - being very good at keeping away from the boards!

Kizzymouse - congrats on your decision!  So excited for you and I have everything crossed for you!!

Well, poor DH is very sore at the moment after having his surgical sperm retrieval on Wednesday.  Poor love is so sowllen and bruised .  While we were there, the specialist nurse (who was in with dh while the deed was done) told me that all of my remaining miscarriage tests have come back all clear - so there are no underlying causes for my mc's, which is a good thing obviously, but it also means that there was probably some random abnormality both times, whic I guess we just have to hope doesn't repeat when I get pregnant again... Anyway, she called yesterday and we have 3 ampules of lovely wrigglers and we are good to go on 27 April!!!  Excited, nervous, scared - that just about describes how I feel; so many 'what ifs?' running through my head!  They are putting me on steroids this time, just to give me a helping hand - anyone else had any experience with this

Still not found any info on l-arganine during 2ww etc.

Take care ladies, talk soon!

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All 

I have a bit of crisis going on and could use some advice. My menstruation has been really light and getting lighter for the past 6 months or more. It is now to the point where it is hardly there. I dont know what to do - the blood tests and scans didnt throw up anything unusual in the regard and whereas I was underweight before I have put on weight and am now normal. Is this the end of it all? Is this something medication can sort out?  I am supposed to be contacting the clinic when I finish my next cycle but at this right i couldnt hand on heart say I will be able to tell when that is. This has been worrying me to distraction. I have emaild the clinic with this latest development but they are woefully unresponsive and i am beginning to have second thoughts about using them. Am beginning to feel like just another input of cash to their operation!  At least that is how they appear to be treating us.   Guidance anyone?


----------



## gaga

Hi All

Just got back from the Lakes for a well earned chill session and time to us break..... so refreshing!!!!!

Sezy
Great news, I have got everything crossed that it is ever possible to cross.  Keep us posted and don't become a stranger.

Lulu Belle
Sorry I don't have any info on light periods.  When was the last time you had IVF as I have found my periods become a little up and down afterwards with all sorts of strange feelings.  Sorry I can't be of more help than that.

Promise to keep more in touch now we are back.

Love Brandie


----------



## Sezy

Hey ladies, how are you all doing?  I've been lurking a bit and it has been quiet on here for a few days.

Lulu-belle - I can't help you on the question of light AF's; mine have always been fairly light - I think the longest I have had AF is 3 or 4 days - generally though they have been more like 2 or 3 days most of my life.  However, I go more on 'quantity' rather than length of time, and that hasn't changed too much (I've used a mooncup for years, so i get to see exactly how heavy or light AF is), though they have become a bit lighter since IVF, so brandie may be right in saying that all the drugs have an effect. 

I'll probably be posting a bit more now that next cycle is imminent.  I start down regs next week and I'm just praying that we have success again, with a very sticky bean that stays with us  .  I turn 40 during DR, which is freaking me a bit - there is so much negativity out there about getting pg in late 30's and into 40's, and I've found myself getting a bit down about it; so I'm looking for some hope and encouragement to get my poor waning PMA up for this cycle    I had been looking forward to my accupuncture session today as that always makes me feel better and gets my positive energy flowing, but my acu man is sick, so I'm not sure when I'll get to see him.

It doesn't help that memories of this time last year are flooding into my head at the moment - everything is reminding me of what was a very traumatic time leading up to my first loss; even the sunshine and blossom    I'm trying so hard to recognise that all that is in the past and this is a brand new, fresh cycle... I'm sure I'll be OK once I get going! 

Sorry if I sound rather down right now, but I'm sure you all understand.

Have a lovely afternoon,

Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Brandie, Sezy - nice to have you both back! and thanks to both of you for the good vibes - all appreciated!. I actually posted my question as a new post in the end because I was sooooooooooo worried  and got quite a few responses indicating i shouldnt be and the meds would take care of everything (aaaah thank goodness for modern medicine!!). 
SEZY - big congrats and fingers, toes EVERYTHING crossed for you I am so sure it will go well. And happy birthday dont be freaked by it 40 is nothing really especially in this game where it seems age in general has moved on. Speaking from the lofty age of 44 you are still just a spring chick really. And you are right to fight the bad memories. This is fresh new positive territory and the old memories are just that old and past and gone. The sun and blossoms might look the same but they belong to now. just like you do. . But dont be a stranger keep us in the loop.
BRANDIE - so glad to hear you had a great time and have come back feeling good. Amazing what fresh horizons can do for a change in perspective. Re my IVF history i have to admit i am a complete virgin to the whole thing! CFA finally responded too and said that the meds shoudl help and no drama. So feeling a bit better about everything


----------



## jane39

Hello ladies 

i have been lurking for quite some time, as an over 40 i was keen to see how you were getting on, after 5 failed txs, i had a trip to penny at serum and a hysteroscopy, and thought id give my OE frozen blast a shot before moving on to DE. My DH agreed with the plan.

So 1st april had FET and 12th i got a BFP and its still there, i will be 41 when i have my fist scan so im just praying theres a heartbeat.


good luck to all 

jane x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Jane39 just wanted to say BIG BIG BIG congratulations! and not surprised I have heard such great things about Penny and Serum. Keep us up to date and best of everything with your progress


----------



## jane39

Lulu-belle 

Thank you it doesnt seem real yet.. i keep checking !

My FET was done here in the north east, just the hysteroscopy and the meds from penny as i was going down the DE route, but she was so confident she told me to have the FET and that it would work. She is very different to anyone i have seen before, a very postive lady...The doc at my clinic was not so positive, 5-10% chance at my age and FET blah blah...

jane


----------



## Lulu-belle

Well wherever the location thankfully it worked and I am really pleased for you. It is so heartening to hear of success especially when (like you) I keep hearing all the dirge dirge dirge quotes of 2% -5% from various specialists. Which clinic did you go to for your actual treatment if you dont mind me asking? (I am such a newbie I had to look up FET to figure out what you had had done in the North! Never mind I am learning )


----------



## jane39

Hi there

Sorry about the abbreviations... 

Im at LWC darlington, they have been good but i think i turned the corner meeting penny, she was fantastic and  looked at different things as i had perfect embryos each time and good quantity despite my age... 

the hysteroscopy showed a septum and now that has been fixed she said there should be no problem, and the different meds just gave me a bit more support...

i have many different txs so am happy to answer any questions if you have any ..

jane x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Thanks so much for that I will take you up on it I can promise. We were set on CFA but are now erring towards CARE at Nottingham although they are more expensive they offer the Array test(?) which supposedly increases the chances of success. We really did want to go the Serum route but because of the distance and the fact that they didn't appear to have a London partner it really just wasn't practical. I spoke to Penny a few times though on the phone and she is great - so warm and caring. 
Re hysteroscopy - i am considering the same thing and at least most definitely an acqua scan. They seem to be the best way of diagnosing and eliminating any potential road blocks (no pun intended!)


----------



## jane39

Hi Lulu belle

I have heard good things re care at nottingham...
I know that the dr that did my hysteroscopy in athens has links with london and his own clinic, i have his details if that is of any use to you.I am sure he would offer advice if nothing else. i know he has spent years working over here so his english is excellent

as for the aquascan, be careful ... mine showed no problems, i was textbook perfect.. the hysteroscopy gave the true picture.

jane


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Jane

Firstly thanks for the positive note on Nottingham. I have not found much on them other then they were in the news for the Array testing. And yes I would definitely appreciate the info on the london doctor that would be very helpful. And interesting re the acquascan - it might be more cost effective to jump straight to the hysteroscopy!


----------



## jane39

Lulu-belle

I have pm'd the details. For me i would go straight to hysteroscopy, i wasted the cash on aquascan.
But its a personal preference. When we watched my hysteroscopy on dvd she described my womb as being concrete that nothing could grow in... nice !! but at least they fixed it and there is blood flow there now. 

At my age i wanted to ensure i got all the tests done as soon as poss, and there did not seem to be any other reason for so many failures with good quality embryos. I knew you could get the hysteroscopy done in the uk but tasos does some kind of lining preparation which he believes is beneficial.

jane x

jane x


----------



## Soccy

Just thought I'd come and say hi.  I'm 40 (just!) and dh is 39.  

Just wondering with DE from abroad - I gather that in the UK, the donor is named on birth cert (is that right?).  Is it the same if you go abroad?

Also, did you all have an AMH test?  Do the results count for anything 

Sorry for the q's.

Best wishes to you all.

xxx


----------



## olivia m

Hi Soccy
Just to clarify the situation re birth certificates.  Neither the name of the donor or the fact of conception with the help of a donor appears on birth certificates of children born in the UK.  This applies to conceptions in both the UK and abroad.  The birth certificate of a donor conceived child is exactly the same as that for a child conceived without help.
Olivia


----------



## Sezy

Lulu-belle said:


> SEZY - big congrats and fingers, toes EVERYTHING crossed for you I am so sure it will go well. And happy birthday dont be freaked by it 40 is nothing really especially in this game where it seems age in general has moved on. Speaking from the lofty age of 44 you are still just a spring chick really. And you are right to fight the bad memories. This is fresh new positive territory and the old memories are just that old and past and gone. The sun and blossoms might look the same but they belong to now. just like you do. . But dont be a stranger keep us in the loop.


Lulu-belle - thank you so much for such a wonderful, positive message. You are so very right, and my PMA has shot up 100%. I will certainly be here a bit more often now that I'm starting in a few days. Starting to get excited now, and having some very odd thoughts about triplets!!!

Good luck to all of you who are on the rollercoaster at the moment - lets get our hands inthe air and go wheeeeee! 

Sezy
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezi- and how great it is to hear you up and up!!  Just as it should be.

and count us all in for the ride!!!!!


----------



## gaga

Hi Jane

Many congrats it really is wonderful news, Serum may be the next clinic for us, but our problem tends to be lack of eggs and embies of a good quality and quantity.  Hope she can help in this respect too, I get really good vibes from everyone about her and for me its about how I feel and being treated like a person rather than a patient on a conveyor belt.

Sezy
A really big Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee is called for.

Anyone
As we both work most days and are not in until late, does Peny take calls in the evening?

This forum is getting really good keep the positive vibes going everyone and those of you that need the support, come on stop lurking and di[p yer toes in.

Love Brandie


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Brandie

Just to let you know I have called penny as late as 8pm UK time. She is very open to evening calls and actually they suit her better as she is usually very busy during the day. If Athens wasnt so far and if they had a london partner we would def also be going to Serum no doubt about it!


----------



## Sezy

Well ladies, I've started DR today!!!!!  And as Brandie said....wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  Just can't wait to get me embies back in me...and thats a mont or so away yet!!!  Just trying to stay     and stay calm....

Congrats to Jane39 - hope its a mega sticky one for you  

Hope you are all OK!

Love

Sezy
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Congrats to both of you (Sezi, Jane39) i am so excited for you both - and can i just say that like Brandie - i am LOVING  all the positive energy coming off of this thread lately. It really feels good and makes me feel very positive. From our end we have booked a consultation for Notthingham and after that hope to get it all kicked off without delay. Seems it has taken a long time to get to this point but I am feeling healthier and fitter then ever so thinking at least wasnt wasted time!   fingers and everything crossed for all of us. 

Sezi, Jane39 keep us in the loop!  And Brandie let us know how it goes with Penny.


----------



## jane39

Hi Lulu-belle 

Not good news for me Im afraid, I had a miscarriage but i got further this time so it has given me a little bit of hope, i will gather the strength to go again soon..

Meantime do not let this damper the positive vibe !!!

I am watching to see how you get on

jane x


----------



## kizzymouse

Jane sending you hugs     So sorry x

Sezy - it's going to be third time lucky for you!!!!!    Hope the d/r goes well and not too many hot flushes and temper tantrums LOL  

AFM, I haven't been on here for awhile cos I am not using my own eggs anymore - but hey that doesn't matter - I like this thread   Last week I had level 1 immune blood testing done, should get results back this week and next week I'm having a pelvic ultrasound done at local hospital - my own doctor sorted all this for me and I'm really grateful to him - especially since my own clinic would not do anything even when I paid for tx!!  

So once I get results from both I will get a better picture - if all is okay I'm going to have three blasts transferred in Czech Republic around 15th June - we got a great match with the embies - both donors sounded fantastic - so I'm hoping and praying this is my time   

Good luck to us all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Everyone

JANE - big hugs for you I am really so sorry it didnt work out this time but like you said you got further this time and that in itself is promising. This is a slow process of fits and starts but that doesnt mean there isnt success at the end.  Just take some time out for yourself . Your strength and determination will come back i am sure of it just give yourself a little holiday from it all for some tlc. One thing i have noticed we all seem to have is a certain resilience that keeps us going. 

KIZZYMOUSE - good to have you back and plse dont abandon us-   Irrespective of what form or transport we eventually take we are all travelling the same place- and we would miss you!


----------



## GIAToo

Jane - so sorry about your news      Take care hun and good on you for looking at the positive side of things    Interesting stuff re: acquascan and hysteroscopy, thanks for that.

Kizzymouse - great news on your embies    - I have been thinking about that clinic, but I know treating single women is illegal in CR, although some "turn a blind eye".  Don't suppose you know what the situation is at your clinc as Reprofit has such a long waiting list for donor embryos (and eggs).

Sezy - hello   I've sent you a PM  

Brandie - I'd be interested hear how you get on with Peny as if my current cycle is negative, she is top of my list for next steps !  

Lulu-belle - you're definitely right about the resilience and everyone on FF helps with that. Sorry to hear you've been having problems with your clinic    Have you got anything resolved or had a response from them yet?

Soccy - I had an AMH test at my clinics request.  Some people don't pay much heed to them though and they are not the full story.  Some women have low AMH and get pregnant naturally, so it's all a bit hit and miss if you ask me!  Good luck!  

AFM - I am on the 2nd week of my 2WW and not feeling very hopeful, but desperately trying to find some       

Take care everyone  
GIA Tooxx


----------



## kizzymouse

giatoo - sorry I don't know the policy on single women at gyncentrum - but diana is really nice and helpful, you should email her - doesn't hurt to ask right? good luck   

[email protected]


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Kizzymouse - wanted to add my voice to the big congratulations on the embryos. So happy and SOOOO excited for you  Please keep us up to date on progress.  

GIAT - We are pretty much decided on Nottingham and have booked a consultation with them. CFA did come back to me eventually but Nottingham offers the Array test which we feel could increase our chances significantly enough that we want to go with it. Only obstacle is cost as it is really expensive and additional to the normal IVF cost. To be honest if it wasnt for this test I think we would stick with CFA. Nottingham seem a bit 'not with it' whereas despite the lack of communication CFA feels much more on the ball. 
And Here is me sending you big positive thoughts!     !     (and another one for added potency!)


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Hi all

Can I join you and offer my twopennith!

As you wil see from my signature I have been round the block on the IF journey  

We are still wishing to use my own eggs and been advised to try so by medics a I am still producing good quality eggs/embies and I am 43!!! We have been TTC for 7yrs now and have tried clomid, metformin plus had 5 IVF's in total, the last two at the well know ARGC. We approached the ARGC thinking as my miscarriages seemed to be linked to my very acute auto immune problem all we would need would be the additional therapy of steroid and IVIG which was administered but sadly at too lower dose, so we have now had a consultation with George Ndukwe at Care Nottingham as together with immune therapy we also feel due to my age that we should also have CGH testing and Care are the only clinic to do Array CGH (the fresh un-frozen method of testing), and felt very postitive after our consultation and plan to commence treatment in the next few months. If anyone is in a similar position with BFN or recurrent miscarriages I cannot recommend a consutation enough with George as with all the will in the world as our eggs age (from 35 onwards amazingly) then the probablility of chomosome problems increases from 39 80% of eggs are chomosome effected.

Good luck to you all and hope you don't mind me jumping on your thread.

Jennie
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck Jennie   I love your cats names - do they like wine? LOL I suspect their parents do LOL


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Jennie warm welcome to the thread - I am so glad to hear your feedback on Notthingham as we too are opting to go there for the same reason (the array testing). We are currently just waiting for them to arrange our first consultation and then we will take it from there. I have been digging around for some solid feedback on them and yours is very encouraging
sounds like you are a seasoned traveler on the ivf path. Heres hoping this next landmark is a positive one!  (for all of us   )


----------



## GIAToo

What is array testing?


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Giat

Essentially the way I understand it is that Array Testing allows for a more in-depth interrogation of the embryos sourced allowing for a more intelligent selection of the embryos that are put back giving a greater chance that those embryos will be the best ones to develop normally and healthily. Phew!  if that makes any sense. There was an article in the paper a little while ago on it

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article6817618.ece Apparently CARE Nottingham are the only facility to do it as of yet and have not been doing it very long.


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks Lulu-belle - unfortunately I have only ever got one embryo so that wouldn't be an option for me.  Interesting stuff though, so thanks for the article 
GIA Toxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

no problem.  and having never had ivf before it also for me might prove to be irrelevent but guess i wont know until i try!


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Just to add to Lulu-belle post...I shall detail below the explaination of Array CGH from what I have from the literature from Care @ Nottingham which might help. Please note whilst other clinics in the UK and abroad do offer CGH it is the Array method that is not offered anywhere else yet. The Array method is fresh unfrozen CGH.

*What causes an embryo to have chromosome abnomalies?*

At least 85% of embryo aneuploidy can be traced back to the chromosome anomaly of the original egg. It follows, therefore, that egg and embryo viability is larger a function of the chromosome make-up of the egg; and it is this that plays such a pivotal role in reproductive success. Sperm chromosome anomalies have a much smaller impact, estimated to be around 7-8%. The remainder can arise randomly as the cells go through their early cell division process.

It has been demonstrated that more than 50% of human eggs have a chromosome anomolu. As this increases significantly with age thi sis probably the main reason why women of advanced reproductive age have such difficulties conceiving and also have a high incidence of miscarriage. For example, we know the incidence of Down Syndrome rises from 1 in 900 at age 30, through 1 in 230 at 37 to 1 in 20 at 46. At the moment, however, we have no idea how many other chromosomes might be affected that prevents the embryo even developing, we expect it to be several.

Embryologists in routine IVF practice cannot differentiate between chromosome viable and aneuploid eggs/embryos and hence aneuploid embroys will unwittingly and inevitably be transferred to the womb, thereby compromising IVF outcome. Concersely, it follows that by identifying the aneuploid status of the egg, embroyologists have up to 85% chance of eliminating the chromosomally abnormal embryos before transfer.

*What is CGH and "Array CGH"*

CGH stands for 'Comparative Genomic Hybridization' , which is a complex molecular biology technique for the detection of chromosomal imbalances, particularly any gains or losses of DNA in the whole DNA of a cell. For IVF it is necessary that the sample used is no more than a single cell, hence it has taken many years - over a decade of research - to enable scientist to reach this point where we can measure changes in any of the 23 pairs of chromosomes from just a single cell.

Array CGH ( also known as Chromosomal Microarray Analysis, Microarray-based CGH) is a significant advance on conventional CGH as it is a more refined technique to detect changes in multiple copies of the chromosomes. The technique is also much quicker than conventional CGH, with results typically being available within 24-48hrs, compared to up to 5 days for conventional CGH. In our early work with conventional CGH, it was necessary to freeze the embryos until the results were available, with array CGH it is now possible to get the results in time to transfer a fresh embryo, at the balstocyst stage.

*How does the process work?*

Before a gamete (sperm and egg) matures and is capable of fusing with its counterpart, it must contain only half the number of chromosomes so that the newly formed entity (zygote - fertilized egg) has the full complement of 23 pairs. As gametes come from cells that during their development phrase contain the full 46 (23 pairs) of chromosomes, they need to halve their chromosome complement before fusing together. The egg's ingenious way of doing this whilst, critically, still keeping most (>>90%) of its cell mass is to shunt out in only a tiny amount of cytoplasm half of all the chromosomes, the tiny cytoplasm that is extruded is called the 'polor body' and the process is know as 'polor body extrusion' ; this incidentally, is the stage that signals a mature egg.

This process of extruding the polor body gives us the very opportunity to study the chromosomes of the egg without damamging the egg; by a process know aas 'polor body biopsy'. Thus process is similar in its technology to embryo biopsy in that it involves micromanipulation tools enabling the embryologist to remove the polor body without any direct contact with the egg.

Once the polor body is removed it can be tested for its chromosome content using the array CGH technology.

*CARE's protocol with array CGH*

IVF will be planned in the normal way:

Phase 1
A protocol of drugs will be prescribed for ensuring the most appropriate ovarian stimulation regimen. You will come to CARE for monitoring and a t the appropriate time undergo egg collection. At this point you can return home wjilst the work continues in the laboratoy. The collected eggs will be examined for their maturity. Only mature eggs that will have their polor body extruded will be uwsed. Each of these mature eggs will have its polor body removed, prepared and stored. In the meantime the mature eggs will undergo ICSI. Fertilised eggs will be developed in the embryology laboratory.

Phase 2
Bexacuse CGH and array CGH are very expensive technologies and not every egg will fertilize and not every fertilised egg develops into an embryo, we have designed a strategy that should minimise the cost of having to examine every single polar body from every single egg. By the third day, when embryos are around 6-10 cells, we will send to the molecular genetics laboratory for analysis the prepared polar bodies of only thoes embryos that we believe are likely to develop to the blastocyst. Only those embryos (blastocysts) that have come from an egg whose chromosomes were normal will be transferred or frozen for future use.

Please note that only a maximum of two blastocysts will be transferred and in many cases we would counsel couples to have only a single embryo transfered.

*Pregnancies following CGH*
There is no guarantee against miscarriage occuring even after screening all the chromosomes. Some miscarriages occur due to other factors such as immune conditions or undiagnosed genetic problems.

If you do become pregnant following screening the pregnancy will still be subject to all risks and problems that can be associated with natural pregnancies including ectopic pregnancies and congenital abnormalities. The procedure itself should not affect any resulting pregnancy. Thousands of children have now been born following polor body biopsy for other reasons.

Array CGH for screening of polar bodies and human embryos is still a relatively new technology. Data collected so far is promisong, suggesting it may increase implantation and reduce miscarriage. However, as it has only been intoroduced in clinical practice following limited trails, it has not yet been possible to carry out detailed long-term studies to fully assess the effects and benefits.

Hope this will be of help to any of you considering CARE or just needing more clarification on array CGH, if I can answer any further q's ask away and I'll try.

Good luck &  to all

Jennie
x


----------



## Sezy

Jane -   I know how you feel (see sig).  It is devastating, but I also know that so much can be learned each time and as Lulu-Belle says, our resiliance and determination keep us all going - and i would add that just knowing we are all on the same journey really helps too.  After my last mc I didn't think I'd find the strength to go again, but I did and 3 months on here I am giving it another go!  We'll get there   hon!!  

Lulu-Belle - I know a few people on another site that have been at Care Nottingham and I have heard nothing but praise for them - one lady who had a daught via IVF went on to have further attempts with several mc's - after having all the tests done at Care, they used steroids when she had  FET and she ended up with triplets!  So I reckon you are in good hands    And I've just had this funny little image in my head of embryos being interrogated  , ahhh, maybe the drugs are having an effect    Interesting reading about the array tests Jenny.

Kizzymouse - Stick around hon!  It really doesn't matter if you are using DE now, its the same journey and you are part of this little family     


So far so good with the DR - not hot flushes or tantrums yet Kizzymouse  - I've never really had that with DR, but there's always a first time!  

Thats about it from me so far, but will check in soon!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## gaga

Hi Jane
So sorry to hear your sad news, but with every cloud there is a silver lining and its good to hear your looking at the positives.  We are all in it with you. 

Hey Lulu-Bell
Thanks for the info on Serum.  Ruth has been in touch and she is helping us.  We are as yet a bit undecided as Serum tend to concentrate on DE but exploring it with Ruth, will keep you all informed as it seems valid to our thread.

Hi Gia too
I know exactly where you are coming from as we have a very similar history, (see sig) .  Keep your chin up and we'll get there.  Will keep the thread updated with our exploits and thoughts along the way.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Still not clear on what diet supplements or other supplements it is safe to take to prep me for trying to get some decent eggs of quality and quantity, its one I'll ask Ruth about too.

Good luck all and hang on for the ride Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee  

Love Brandie


----------



## jane39

Hi ladies

thanks for all the support, its a tough journey but it makes it easier having people around who understan, thank you.

Sezy, thanks we will get there..sheer determination !


Brandie, i have met Penny and i did not get the impression she favours DE over OE if she feels she could get success with OE she would. She gave me that option, and left the donor egg conversation until i pushed for it...It comes down to how you feel, she will not lie about the chances of success, for me she said OE 20% DE 60-75% no brainer really then!

Jane


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Brandie just a quick one I agree with Jane -I did not get the impression at all from Penny that there was any more emphasis on DE at Serum then anywhere else. But I do believe strongly you have to go with your gut feel and if you are not certain that this is the place for you then maybe have another look around. One place we strongly considered was Jinamed as they only perform own egg procedures and also have lots of positive feedback on the forum. We decided against it simply because it was not feasible ultimatley for us to spend nearly three weeks in Turkey and splitting the treatment between turkey and their london partner wasnt very cost effective (unfortunately a really big consideration for us!  ).  Serum however does really seem to have from what I can see the best feedback - i have never come across anything even marginally negative about it and only lots of positive comments.


----------



## gaga

Thanks Lulu and Jane

The advice is welcome and very reassuring.  Been in touch with Ruth and she is going to give us a call.
Cost is a consideration for us too, we have spent over £30k so far and got nowhere it cant go on forever 

It really must work soon

Love Brandie


----------



## Sezy

Its gone very quiet on here - where is everybody?

xxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hello lovely ladies!

Sezy - thanks for your PM  

I tested yesterday and got a   !! Just feeling a bit shell shocked and terrified at the prospect of the 3WW and then another 5WW for scans 1 and 2, but also very excited.

How is everyone else?   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Wow, GIAToo.....Congratulations!! Look after yourself!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hey Giatoo BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG congratulations to you!!!! Great news. Really really excited for you. Keep us posted please. 
And hi Sezy - I have been performing the occasional lurk and also noted how quiet it was (too quiet!) but assumed bank holiday .
We are ok but changing idea about  clinics faster then a speeding bullet. Booked in with Nottingham but not until end of July for first consultation!!! (they are really busy) so looked at Bridge until read the awful comments. Have contacted Lister and LWC as both are rumoured to now do the array testing (as does Bridge). But have nottingham as fallback. It is just alot later then we wanted to get going. 
Never mind i guess this is a waiting game after all.... 

How is everyone else?


----------



## kizzymouse

Giatoo HUGE congrats honey!!! woooo hoooo!!

Ladies - it's all go for me - I'm booked into Ostrava clinic on June 15th!!!!!!!!!!!   Three laser assisted hatching 5 day blasts will hoepfully be waiting on me!!  
I have my prescription for drugs - start taking oestrogen for womb lining on day 1 of next cycle - I have a private scan booked at my old clinic on 11th June ( my wedding anniversary - good sign?!    ) - so hoping and praying scan will be okay!

I booked trains, flights, hotels and airport transfer so good to go - I;m excited!!    

Got a pelvic scan tomorrow to check womb okay - hoping it will be. And just waiting on anti body part of level one immunes coming back - the rest were all normal!!     

Hope you are all fine xxxxxxxx


----------



## Vaudelin

Big congrats to GIA2 - fantastic news!

What is laser assisted hatching?  Sorry, that's a new one for me!

x


----------



## kizzymouse

apparently it's the latest technology - very good!!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Kizzymouse wow seems like the adventure has begun in earnest for you!!       all coming your way from me. Like the laser assisted hatching concept (I dont know what it is either but I am all for the latest and greatest   )-big hugs to everyone and lets keep up the positive energy!!


----------



## kizzymouse

> "We can use "embryo surgery" called zona drilling or assisted hatching to "soften" the shell of the embryo. This helps to increase pregnancy rates by improving implantation rates, since embryo hatching is facilitated. In the past, this was done using acid (acid Tyrode's) , but this can damage the embryo.
> 
> Today, we can precisely create an opening in the zona safely and effectively with the use of a laser.
> Using a precision laser, an opening is made in the zona pellucida to weaken the wall of the embryo. The opening made by laser hatching helps the embryo hatch from the zona pellucida and implant correctly."


Sounds good eh? 
I also get a shot of "medrol" after the transfer which combats infection and implantation failure.

Please please please work!!!


----------



## Sezy

Ooooooo, technology!  Dontchya just love it!!

So exciting that everyone is progressing on their journies - and so great about Gia's BFP!!!

I'm now on day 8 of DR - baseline next Tuesday and should be starting stimms and steroids then; so not long now!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Good luck Sezy and keep us up to date with progress .        also coming your way from from me (phew I wear myself out! ). And I agree - thank goodness for technology - it is really on our side in this journey. I know I for one am counting on it for my own chances.


----------



## Vaudelin

I'm very impressed.  I think I would like some of that!!!  Yep, got to love technology. 

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Sezy

Thanks Lulu-Belle - but you are right, you need to keep some of that       for yourself!!!!


----------



## Lulu-belle

point taken - so lots of         from me to me too


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck sezy - not long now hunny


----------



## Sezy

I've got butterflies today.  Not sure if I'm anxious or excited......or am I just in a panic about my 40th tomorrow....or am I excited about going to Airkix indoor skydiving (in a wind tunnel) tomorrow!!!!

Whatever the scoe I'm totally     today.......oh, and AF has shown up just for good measure - lovely, a special birthday AF!!!

Oh the joys......

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezy good luck on it all and just remember 'concentrate steer and balance' - oh and dont forget to scream all the way down. Works wonders.


----------



## Sezy

Lulu-Belle - have you done it then?  I'm so excited!!!  I can fly a plane, but way to scared to jump out of one, so this seems like a good option!!!  Can't wait!

Feel very weird about turning 40 - its not that bad is it?

Lulu-Belle -       from me to you too!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezy - 40 is nothing honestly!  It really isnt. In fact in some ways it is kind of nice because you are back to being at the beginning of an age not at the end (e.g oldest of the 30 somethings- instead you are youngest of the 40 somethings!). So I really didnt mind it. 
Re sky diving no how I would love to say I have!  I was just applying the same logic and approach that i do to water ski-ing, climbing and other things that scare me half to death (makes me sounds like some daredevil but believe me I am not just have done a bit of both) in that for a period of time I am scared  but if I focus on technique and control  it somehow makes the whole thing a little less scary - and turns the fear into exhilaration. And of course screaming goes without saying- cathartic release of adrenalin!

So enjoy yourself!  and thanks for the positive vibes.


----------



## kizzymouse

I agree being 40 isn't that bad - I've had a couple of yrs to get used to it LOL 

It's all about attitude and mentality - age is just a number 

Wow I could not do sky diving! Scared of heights!


----------



## Sezy

Aw Lulu-Belle and Kizzymouse - thank you for your words of wisdom about turning 40.  You're both so right, and of course I know that logically.  I suppose if i'm honest its more to do with ttc and the negativity that is 'out there' regarding that...I know it doesn't necessarily apply to me or any of us as individuals, but you can't unread stuff can you?  Anyway, I have decided that I'm going to enjoy myself; obviously no alcohol though, cos I'm in tx.

Lulu-Belle - you sound a bit like me; will give things a go even though they may be a bit scarey!  I've never tried water-skiing though! 

Kizzymouse - I could never do 'real' skydiving; that would just be silly in my opinion!!  I'm not that fond of heights myself, and the only reason I was OK learning to fly was because there was an engine and I was in control!!!

Thanks ladies, you've both made me feel so much better!

Love

Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse




----------



## Stretch

Thought you might like to post here 2morrow 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236039.new#new


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezi-Just wanted to wish you a Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope you have a wonderful day and enjoy the sky diving


----------



## kizzymouse

Happy birthday Sezy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaga

GIA Too Congrats a thousand times over. ABSO fantastic news. Just loving these big fat positive vibes girls (we are under 60!!).
The green is for green with envy (the positive stuff).
Sorry all Ive been sleeping again and busy arranging my next rip roaring attempt at a decent cycle.

Happy Birthday Kizzy, age is just a concept, as we plus (and just) 40's know only too well.

Well time for an update. We have been in touch with Ruth who is working with Peny at Serum and we are going ahead for a big fat greek cycle  
All travel arrangements are made and we are going out to Athens on Weds 12th. Not withstanding volcanic Icelandic dust clouds, demo's and strikes. We are there for an initial consultation with Peny and are being organised by John and Simon who sound just lovely.
Starting to get excited again but I am also wary of the months passing by and my eggs ageing 10 times quicker than my mind  
What's happening with you now LuLu Belle??

Love as ever
Brandie poo's


----------



## kizzymouse

Brandie - good luck!! I'm getting nervous now as it's just over amonth til donor FET!   

It's not my birthday hunny - it's Sezy's - I'm past the 40 milestone LOL


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Brandie- glad to hear you sounding chipper!  And sounds like things are moving along. We are booked into Care Nottingham but not until end of July (  ) which was the first free slot they had. Like you all i can think of is everything inside me aaaaaaaagggggggggggiiiiiiiiiing (although I make a point of sending lots and lots of    to all my follicles willing them to hold on   .
We are also looking at the same time at the Academy of Fertility in London. Bit of confusion around the mystical array test (which is what has been driving our search) as due to my age apparantly it might not be applicable anyway. So we are stressing a bit!  We both are just impatient to get this show on th road
Ok that is my moan of the day out of the way!  On the bright side the process at Nottingham is very quick once the initial consultation out of the way and at least we have backups. We re-considered the going abroad but it just feels like an additional layer of organisation, timing and disruption on top of the already existing stress the whole process brings with it. So one way or another - sooner or in July our journey begins in earnest!  
Good luck with Serum you are in the very bestest of hands I think. Keep us all posted!
Kizzymouse - time will fly!! I get excited for you just thinking about it!


----------



## GIAToo

Kizzymouse- wow! How exciting for you!!   I pray that this is your time! Ostrava was one of the clinics I had on my list – best of luck hun     

Chocolate fudge – hello!!    – don’t wanna forget you again!!   

Sezy – hope all goes well with your scan and you can get going on stimming etc.     Is the DR giving you any headaches or anything?  Oh and how was your birthday and the wind tunnel??   

Lulu-belle – if you had to go abroad, I understand that going through Ruth does take a lot of the organising away from you.  But hopefully things will work out at Care and you won’t need to worry about going abroad.    Shame you have to wait so long.   

Brandie – thanks for that HUGE congratulations – I’ve only just seen it!! Good luck at Serum, Ruth is lovely isn’t she?  I haven’t met Peny yet and hopefully won’t have to (in the nicest possible way!) but I have heard so many good things about her.    


Vaudelin – thanks for the congrats too – hope you are ok    

Thanks to everyone actually – I am still in a bit of a daze but slightly more relaxed than I was earlier in the week! I am so worried about something going wrong and desperately trying to take each day as it comes.  First scan is on 25th May, which seems a life time away.  I didn’t go for bloods, but think I will do another test next week….  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend 
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

You too GIAToo have a wonderful weekend  (all of you!    )

and biiiig biiiiiiiiiggggg congratulations again - Happy times!!


----------



## Sezy

Hey ladies,

I'll do personals later as I'm a bit rushed right now!

THanks for the birthday greetings - just gonna change my signature      The indoor skydiving was AMAZING - if you're not PG I say DO IT!!! Its exhilerating and uplifting (quite literally!)  I wan't to do it again before I get PG!!!!

Had a bit of  downer today though - yet another friend and her sister announced their pg's - the world seems a little unfair today as they have only been trying for 5 minutes!  I now have 3 friends due in Sept, Oct and Nov....I don't need to explain as I know you gals will understand how I feel    Finding it hard to keep the    going today.

Baseline is next Tuesday, so I should start stimms and therefore start o feel more 'up' - I certainly hope so 'cos' the DR this time is making me so blue!

Will catch up with you all later!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## gaga

Sezy

Good luck with your roller coaster ride, everything crossed for you.  Try not to have a downer, take their positive vibes and use it for you; it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work, it will work  

Lulu Belle
Thanks for the supportive words they mean a great deal.  Good luck at Nottingham.  On the organisation front I have been stagerred that the organisation is all done for you we have had so very little to do.  The added complication of course is us both having to have the time off work, hope it works coz we'll run out of leave if we have to try again this year!!

Gia Too
Ruth does sound lovely and very caring, in fact the whole team sounds good, cant wait to meet Peny. 

As for me, its all systems go, bags will be packed tomorrow and we are getting the Euro's ready.

Good luck everybody we all deserve good news this year.

Love Brandie


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezy - chin up i know exactly exactly how you feel. It does sometimes feel so unfair when everyone else around you seems to become pregnant just by thinking about it!  I had a very close 40 something single freind back home (overseas) who decided at about the same time as I did that it was time and she was on her way a month later!  And gave birth this march. I am quite ashamed to say I lost touch with her kind of accidently on purpose    but especially at the time it was just a little too much to handle

We will get there  though I am soooooooooooooooooooooo sure - no doubts about it. I echo Brandie IT WILL WORK!!!!  

And Brandie good luck with Serum and let us know how it goes. And Sezy too good luck. Actually what the heck good luck to all of us!


----------



## Sezy

Brandie and Lulu-Belle - thank you so much for your good vibes.  I am happy for all my firends (one in particular whos DH has been battling cancer), but I just wish it was me    I'm supposed to be going on the annual 'girlie day out' with one of them and I really don't want to go and I've been trying to find ways of getting out of it - how shameful is that?  

You know, what really keeps me going is having all of you:  I can't imagine having to go through this without anyone who understands.  DH is wonderful, but men don't see it from our perspective....I know that this either will or won't work, but I'm finding it very hard to try to think of the possibility of never being able to have a child. DH remineded me this morning that when we first met, children wasn't even on the cards - he has never wanted them, and at that time I wasn't keen. But as time has gone on, I've just felt the urge growing, and because he loves me he has gone along with it. But, because of the past expereinces and the effect it has had on me, and him to an extent, but mostly me, if this one doesn't work, I'm not sure if he would be happy to try again. This scares me so much as i just can't visualise not having a baby, despite the fact that I have spent 40 years without one!  Am I making any sense? I'm sorry for the rant, but I just needed to get it of my chest....its all bringing me down so much that I just can't get excited about this cycle :-(


Well, my weekend of birthday celebrations has come to an end, and I'm exhausted! We did the indoor skydiving (vertical wind tunnel) on Thursday; family dinner on Friday night; and on Saturday night my brother, sister, me and som friends went to a 'proper' karaoke club, where you have your own little room, and then went for a delicious middle eastern meal (where I ended up belly dancing on a chair! - I used to be a professional belly dancer...). The thing is I just can't do late nights anymore - didn't get to bed until 2am and so I'm still paying for it today!

I'm now on day 14 of down-regs: I have my baseline scan tomorrow and should be starting stimms tomorrow, along with the steroids. Hopefully this will lift the low mood that has been dogging me for days now. I said to my acupuncurist that i didn't feel like this the last two times, and he pinted out that I didn't have the same fears then...hadn't thought of it like that.

Come on Sezy, pull yourself together chick    and get some    going...........

Love to you all

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Oh dear Sezy- I sense a big need for hugs      I know exactly where you are coming from really I do even down to the hubby front (mine is of the exactly the same frame of mind as yours).  But dont beat yourself up - All I can say is dont even think along the lines of going without I never do. - IT WILL WORK!!. Because it will. And in the unlikley event that this time doesnt there will always be another avenue to pursue. your  husband wont hold you back on this you just need to work with him on it. He loves you and has supported you this far. Just keep it in perspective and be aware of the effect that it has on you. 

Sometimes also we just need to go through an incredible downer to feel good again at the other end. So let the feeling ride and get it out of your system and get the       back on board!!!!!!  And We are here for you in any event of course!


----------



## Sezy

Lulu-Belle - You know, I really don't know what I'd do without FF!!  Thank you so much for the hugs and good words.  Its horrible that any of us have to be here, but I'm glad I'm not alone      i know that as long as I keep myself chipper and   , DH will be too.  Its only when I get down and negative that he begins to think 'whats the point?', and i totally get that.  So, on with the    face, and a good old pulling up of the socks......I'll be fine  

Thanks hon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gaga

Hi Sezy

You hang on in there Gal, you can do it.    You know your DH is there for you, he has come this far with you.
I fully understand how you are feeling but you have to try to snap out of it, so your body and mind are fighting fit and ready for action(here have some spinach Olive).  

Try sitting on your own for a while in a quiet and darkened room and allow your mind to concentrate soley on what you want.  That positivity will draw what you want closer to you.  At FF we are all with you, especially on this thread mega hugs     

Time to get that momentum going to get you back up the other side, come on we are all pushing you.

Love and stuff
Brandie


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone, I had a good read of this thread the other day, excellent!! Can I join you please? Though I can't remember everyone yet, sorry! 

As you can see from my sig, I've just done my 1st & sadly negative IVF cycle. I thought I was coping quite well, what will be will be etc but found it much more upsetting than I'd expected. I wonder if it's partly the pressure put on us by clinics & docs & the media telling us we're "old". My IVF went really well, good number of eggs, high proportion fertilised, embryos looked good. But still a neg result, the clinic can only say it's probably due to my age. And at every stage they would say well done.....for your age. Grrrrr!!!!! We don't want to go the donor route, same as all of you.
Anyway, enough from me for now! Just want to wish all of you all the best   wherever you are at with treatments.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi blueberry and welcome to the thread!  I sympathise with your situation I think we all probably do (if I hear one more doctor say 'well with women your age......    pow!   )  And it drives my potty when I get a reply back from some of these clinics that they dont 'treat women my age'    ).  They make me feel ancient and kind of guilty like the underlying message from them is that I should have got off my butt earlier on the whole thing rather then sitting around 'enjoying' myself-kind of 'made your bed' self rightous smugness (or is that just me?  ) 

I myself am really behind the curve as we are still doing the clinic shuffle for our first ever treatment (had decided on CFA Italy, then Nottingham (but no availibility for FIRST consult until end of july!) and now booked in for first consult at fertility acadamy in London (although still have appt with CARE Nottingham as backup - and still have CFA in the background as back up to the backup!).  

I just dont believe the 40+ is old in this day and age to have babies. We are healthier and 'younger' in all sorts of ways then your average woman our age say several decades ago even. And if you couple this with modern science and where it is then I dont see the validity in the constant 'well at your age' refrain. 

So rant over just wanted to welcome you along and hope to hear from you more. What are your plans now for next steps?  I saw you sent a pm and will also pop you a reply to that (at work currently so have to be a bit sneaky beaky about it all!!)


----------



## chocolatefudge

Dear Lulu-Belle,
I was glad to see your rant as I was just wondering about coming online just to say that I'm having a bit of a bad day today and could do with a few positive vibes. I hate it when people (only two that I could mention, but sadly, both people I know very well (and I am related to one!)) have actually voiced that I am probably too old at nearly 41! Sadly, my medical history means that it's only in the last two years that I've actually been able to try with IVF and I find it hard sometimes to let go of wishing that things could have been different. 
Actually, I think it's probably just the down regging talking; last week it was headaches and hot feet, maybe this week it's feeling blue!!
Hello to all you other lovely ladies; what shall we say to those thoughtless people who think they have the right to comment on our age?!
chocolatefudge xx


----------



## GIAToo

Hello lovely ladies,
I just wanted to remind you of all the people that I know PERSONALLY who have successfully conceived in their 40s with OE, here goes:

Cousin, 44, 3rd child, natural BFP, only one fallopian tube
Cousin, 44, 1st child, natural BFP, only one fallopian tube
Great Grandmother, 48, 9th child   , natural BFP (no IVF in those days, 1948!) 
Friend, 47, 1st child, natural BFP
Friend, 43, 2nd child, natural BFP
2nd Cousin, 40, 1st child, natural BFP

I'm sure I could think of some more if I tried.....   Ignore all those people who say we're too old!!    In Victorian times the AVERAGE age for a women to conceive her last child (an average of 8 children) was 39! And there was no IVF then either!

Rant over......I thank you!   

GIA Tooxxxxxxx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Wow! What a list! Thanks, GIAToo!
xx


----------



## Sezy

Welcome Blueberry!!!!! You''ll get lots of support and hugs here   

Hehehehe - I'm loving the rants Lulu-Belle and GiaToo!  Its so true!  There are a lot of women out there getting pregnant at our age and older, so there is no reason on earth why it shouldn't happen for us.  So if anyone else gets any of that Cr*p from another doctor or medical professional we'll all come round and      right!  And on that scoe, I know its rather all about me, but here is my latest news which just shows that us 40-somethings can still be good n fertile.....

I had my baseline today.  All good and starting stimms tonight, along with the steroids.  Had a bit of a shock; the doctor at the scan mentioned, very casually, about my PCOS!!!  I was like "What?  THis is the first I've heard of it!".  Apparently, in a scan on one of my previous cycles, I was showing positive for PCOS and they didn't think to mention it!  Its weird because I've never had any problems; AF has always been regular etc.  Fortunately the lovely nurse I saw after said its nothing to worry about as I'm only border-line, and its to my advantage anyway because it means I respond really well.  I also asked about my egg quality today - never thought to ask before.  She had a look through my notes and said that my eggs have all been good and that "...you're very fertile..."  I can safely say that this put a big smile on my face - with all the rubbish out there it can be easy to believe that everything goes hard boiled once you get to 40!  So its been an interesting day!  We're aiming for EC on 24 th May   

Sezy is a happy bunny today   

xxxxxx


----------



## Sezy

By the way - my clinic have NEVER mentioned anything about my age...Ms Tozer is a great advocate for older women having IVF and she thinks the NHS should offer free cycles up to the age of 45.  She is at Barts, and I find them to be a brilliant clinic; they treat women with their own eggs up to the age of 45, and 50 with donor eggs.  You start paying after the age of 40 (I am lucky enought to have been able to start my final NHS funded cycle just before my 40th!), but because they are a non-profit making clinic, you only pay cost price - so an IVF cycle is about £4000.

Just thought I'd mention that!

xxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hey Happy Bunny!  biiiig big Congratulations on the fertile field. And thanks GIAToo for the list of good company. I feel like having it tattooed on my forehead as a response to all those 'at your age' ignoramuses out there. 

Re Barts I think we just got the wrong person for our consultation. It sounds like you are getting some great treatment there Sezy from Ms Tozer. it is so really refreshing to hear of a medical practictioner with that attitude!! 

Chocolatefudge     - just thought i would send a few your way!


----------



## Sezy

Who did you see at Bart's Lulu-Belle


----------



## kizzymouse

Glad to hear your news sezy - good luck with next step


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezy we saw  someone called Mr Nigel Perks.


----------



## Sezy

I've never met Mr Perks, but he is one of the senior consultants.  I think there are a couple of 'groups' of consultants - but Ms Tozer is the lead consultant and everyone I have spoken to who has had met her has had a very positive experience.  She did my ET last time and she smiled the whole way through - she just loves her job!  I've never met her, I am under her and she puts together all my treatment schedules - I see her collegue Mr Sabatini, who is lovely too and has always been very positive with me.

I feel really sad you had a bad experience there   

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

We saw mr sabatini first I think and we really liked him but the second time we went it was Mr Perks and he was just so very off putting and it appears gave us misinformation. Really unhelpful. I guess it is just luck of the draw! But I am really glad you are having a good experience there and it makes me feel much better about the barts fertility clinic overall. 

We are now booked into the Fertility Academy for the week after next. Would be nice if it turned out to finally be 'The One'!


----------



## CLS

Hi Lulu-belle,

I'm new to FF and like you, am over 40 (41 last January) and trying to conceive via IVF. 

I'm currently a patient of Dr. Gorgy at the Fertility Academy (FGA) in London and I thought it might help to hear someone else's experiences of the clinic so far? Before I do, a bit of background...

 2 failed IVF cycles - 1 done at Hammersmith and 1 done at Assisted Conception Unit (now CRGH) in London.
 I currently suffer from immune problems as a result of an acute case of the virus Toxoplasmosis in 2007 which then triggered Chronic Fatigue Syndrome in early 2008. I'm still suffering from it but getting better every day.
 As a result, I went to ARGC as I heard they were good with immune-compromised cases. We had a range of immune (Chicago) tests but for various reasons, my DH and I decided not to stay with them for treatment.
 
After doing more research, I came across Dr. Gorgy at FGA (just up the road from ARGC) who I have to say, has been great. From the first appointment, he gave us the time of day and has been very good in leaving no stone unturned when it comes to personalised treatment. At times, he can be a little vague (he's super busy) but I just come armed with my questions and he is able to respond most of the time.

He used to be the Deputy Director at ARGC so has worked with Taranissi and knows all about immune issues as well as general fertility issues.

He has a lovely manner and the best thing is that you feel like a real person, not a number in a production line. And not once has he said anything negative about my age or that of my DH who is 46. His secretary / assistant Akvil is great - very helpful and kind which is a bonus as this whole IVF life is stressful enough.

Yes, it has been expensive having all the tests and treatments done but for the first time since we started our IVF journey, I truly believe we are getting closer to the source of the problem and hopefully, a positive end result. I'm currently undergoing a series of LIT and Humira treatments with the hope of starting IVF cycle in June or July. 

I also find the LIT Treatment Part 2 thread and the Fertility & Gynaecology Academy (Amin Gorgy) threads on FF very helpful - it's amazing how many people within the forum are receiving treatment through Dr. Gorgy / FGA!

Anyway, not sure if this has helped at all but thought I'd give you a heads up of my experiences to date!

Good luck with whatever path you take.

CLS


----------



## Kateu

Hi all

Can I join please? We're on our 1st attempt at this and also had a bad experience with a doctor at our clinic. We're using a satellite clinic where everyone's been lovely but the dr we saw at the proper clinic was very dismissive and negative with me bursting into tears by the time we got to the car park. 

I'm on the short protocol (I think) and start injecting on the 26th. Good luck everyone!

Kate

xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi CLS I just wanted to say thanks so much for the positive feedback on Dr Gorgy. I sent it home to my other half and we were both heartened by it. thanks again. I will let you know how it goes
And pleased to hear your journey is becoming a more positive one!  

KATE - very sorry to hear of your experience   - that sort of behaviour from a medical professional (well from anyone really) boils my blood and to my mind just exposes their complete ignorance and narrow mindedness  can i ask which clinic this was at?


----------



## Sezy

Welcome Kateu and CLS!!!

Arrrgggghhhhh - I'm so pee'd off that some of you have had such negative experiences with doctors. As if its not hard enough as it is - its not like we don't understand the possible difficulties at our ages - but then to have them just add too it is just crap! If they really feel that way then just don't bother doing this job if they cant be supportive of anyone other than those under 40 who have no major issues and who have a good chance of success and let the those clinicians out there who are supportive and positive about our chances see us; and I know there are plenty of them out there as my and Kateu's experiences demonstrate. Sometimes doctors, whatever you are seeing them for, are just so unsympathetic...it makes me want to spit blood (or something like that - so mad that I can't think of the expression!!)

Sorry for the rant, but it does make me cross 

*Kizzymouse *- thank you for your positive energy hon!

Did my first stimm injection last night - running out of places to jab! Have done a couple of the buserelin injections in my leg just to give tummy a rest, but they hurt like hell in the legs as I've not got much fat there to protect me! Started the steroids last night too - normally would take in the morning, but they said it was really important to take the first dose with the stimm drugs...as a result i kept my poor DH awake until 1am because I was jabbering!! My acupuncturist was right - they make you high!!!! Took my second lot of steroid this morning and I am so full of energy and euphoria its unbelievable      spin Dh said he wants some!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hey I am with your DH!  I want some too!!   

Now REALLY looking forward to treatment


----------



## Sezy

Honestly Lulu-Belle, Im high as a flippin' kite!!  I'm certainly not complaining - I took it this morning and I'm still buzzing; its great!!!   

xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Bring it on!!  maybe I should start making a list now of all those tasks that I never seem to have the energy for - might as well make hay as the saying goes!


----------



## CLS

*Lulu-belle:* No problems, glad it was of some help as I know what a struggle it is to find good doctors and clinics. Having siad that, different peopel react differently to the same clinics and doctors so I just hope you too have a positive experience with Dr. G. Let me know how it goes.

*Sezy: *Thanks for your lovely welcome, its nice to find a place where there are other 40-somethings all trying to achieve the same thing!

CLS


----------



## rubyring

Hi ladies, thank for the lovely welcome! I'm amused that I inspired a rant  I just felt that our clinic was good in so many ways, the nurses particularly were sooo lovely, I just could have done without the mention of my age so often! I know my age & I can't do anything about it - just happened to take a while to find DH. Interesting to read about different clinics & others experiences. Oh & I loved the list of natural BFPs of women in their 40s, I must keep thinking of them. Night all...


----------



## Sezy

Just checking in ladies!

Not a lot to report really - on don'e 3 x stimm injections so far, so not feeling too much other than my boobs starting to feel more 'obvious'    Ihave my scan on Monday, so we'll have some idea of how things are going then.  We're aiming for EC on the 24th, but if I responde the way I normally do it may be sooner!  I'll keep youposted!

Not really feeling like I'm doing IVF - feel sort of detached from it all.  Not sure if this is a good thing or not!  

Hope you are all OK,

love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezy just to say good luck for Monday - fingers crossed and all that. I will be keeping the   's going for you over the weekend

and Bluebelle - whatever the reason thanks for the rant prompt  - always a positive move to get it out of the system!


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join you... what a week it's been for me.  I turned 41    and also got my third BFN   

So, in a bid to keep myself active and doing something before my follow-up appointment (1 June) I started to do a search on immune issues and came across this thread.  I guess I'm really looking for some kind of answer as to why this isn't working... apart from my age and DH's   , as if that isn't enough!  

I was just wondering how those of you who've been tested took the decision to have immune testing?  I don't necessarily 'feel' like I have immune issues but then I'm not sure you can tell?  I do have a problem where, as I call it, my thermostat doesn't work.  I'm usually v cold, but when I do warm up I just over-heat as I don't sweat... an endocrinologist told me I was normal but that's just the way my body is.  I've started wondering if I've been 'cooking' the embies.  Hmm, that sounds a bit weird when I write it    

Thanks ladies.

Jo
x


----------



## GIAToo

Jo_11 - hello    Here's another big    for you.
I don't know anything about immunes myself, but one thing i was thinking of getting done (and please don't be offended by this   ) was the Chlamydia test that Peny in Serum (Athens) does.  She seems to get lots of women pregnant who have had multiple failed cycles, once they have got rid of the chlamydia (that other tests had missed).  Worth thinking about.

Sezy - good luck for Monday       

Hello everyone else and welcome to the newbies

Sorry for being a bit of a sporadic poster lately, just v v tired - pathetic I know.  But I will always be here for advice, opinions, hugs and rants if you need them!!!!    

GIA Tooxx


----------



## jo_11

GIA Too:  Thank you    And don't worry, I'm not offended... with my chequered past (before DH!) I was grateful I got through the other tests    Re chlamydia, my understanding is that longer term it affects the fallopian tubes and causes PID, and that tx is antibiotics.  I know my tubes are fine and, interestingly, at my last clinic they automatically put you on two weeks of doxycycline which, when I went to the Lister, they told me this is what is used to treat chlamydia.  So I'm kind of thinking I may be clear.  But, hey, who knows?  Hope things are carrying on well with your little bump


----------



## GIAToo

Jo_11 - well I would say you can rule that out then    Have you had a hysteroscopy or acqua scan? Wish I could help you on the immunes.     
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Jo-11 just wanted to also add my welcome - and really sorry to hear of your dissapointments (big   from me too!). I cannot shed much light on the immunity issues but GIAToo is right if you have not had an acquascan or hysteroscopy yet is a good place to start. I have not had either as am still waiting to have my consultation (may 24!) but plan on doing so. What clinic are you with if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## gaga

Wow
I go away for a few days and look what's happened!!
Hi and the very warmest of welcomes, Blueberry, Jo, CLC and Kate.
Sezy is high as a Kite too!!!  

Well I better start my blog (i think thats what you call it   ).

Athens was a nice cool 33 degrees when we landed (phew!!!)
Peny at Serum is everything people paint her to be, she is wonderful warm, with a great sense of humour and you get the sense that she genuinely cares and goes the whole 9 yds to make sure you are preggy ASAP.

My only ovary does not produce enough eggs and she feels that in the past I have been over stimmed and that has reduced the quality of the eggs (this was borne out at the last clinic when the embryologist let slip to us my eggs were grainy and probably over stimmed).
She feels the best would be to go with a natural cycle for a top quality egg.  A friend of mine had a successful pregnancy this way too.
On the scan she suspected a polip or septum (it turned out to be a whole load of dead tissue that the endometrium just layered over the top), this meant that I would never have had a positive.  Any embyro would not have been able to anchor down and start to form a placenta before it was washed away with the next cycle.
So I opted for a hysteroscopy, the DVD showed very clearly what I can only like to tough skin on the sole of your foot, the first two embies I had, had no chance.  I have to say the doctor, Costas Giorgious was very nice, supportive and really positive.  The down side to the hospital I went to was that it was very undignifying (they put you legs akimbo with nothing to cover you before they put you under!  Sharon was around most of the time but they dont let her into the room when you have treatment which is a little disconcerting but OK.  Sharon was lovely and very caring It turned out her and my DH were practically relatives as they both reminisced about where they are both from!!!
I came out a little uncomfortable but nothing more than that.  The beauty of this treatment is that they also make a little incisions to implant the embies into thus giving them an easier place to make anchor.
We went back to Serum afterwards and the consultant drove us back, lovely man.
Peny went through the DVD with us to talk us through what we saw.
We are going to have a back up plan of a DE, but desparately want our own (please work  )
I now have to wait until at least the end of June so, Lulu belle we may be at the same or similr stages in June/July.

Fingers crossed for you all.... Sezy any chance you could send me any spare steroids you have left   

Love to you all
Brandie
PS
Sorry its so long..... can take a breath now...... very excited.... own eggs, own eggs, own eggs,own eggs, own eggs, own eggs,own eggs, own eggs, own eggs,own eggs, own eggs, own eggs..... will work


----------



## Sezy

Hello everyone,

Welcome to *Jo  *- sorry I can't help you with any of your questions; all my mc tests came back clear so no immune issues etc with me, although I am on steroids this time round - apprently at my clinic this is standard procedure after failed cycles or miscarriages. I've spoken to a few ladies now whohave had mc's and then had steroids and gone on to have successful pregnancies. There is a suggestion that steroids can help with implantation for those who have had failed cycles too; I'm not sure if you have tried this, but it might be worth asking about.

*Brandie* - your experience in Athens sound great; I hope you didn't experience any of the troubles they've had over there recently though! I'm sending lots of    that all this does the trick for you.

Well, it seems as though this high from the steroid has worn off somewhat  . Today I just feel tired and rather flat to be honest. I feel like two people - one part of me is really happy that I'm on this cycle and recognises that there is every chance of success with the extra medication etc; the other part of me just feel totally hopeless  . What I _want_ to fell is the excitement I felt last time - just full of positivity; but right now I just feel weird. So what I could really do with right now are some words of encouragement and hope, cos I'm finding it difficult today 

Sorry to be down, but if I can't be honest here, where can I be

Lots of love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the lovely warm welcome. Joining a new thread always makes me feel a bit like the new girl at school. Anyway, I look forward to getting to know you all better 

GIAToo: Glad you're not too tired to put fingers to keyboard  Yes, I've had a hysteroscopy; I had one along with a D&C about 8 weeks ago. They got rid of a polyp but nothing else much was lurking in there. I'm not sure what an acquascan is? I've PM'ed a couple of the Lister girls re immunes... I'm not sure if I'm just looking into this for the sake of doing _something_ though.

Lulu-Belle: I'm at the Lister; I've been to two other clinics before but the Lister are just wonderful. Where will you be having your consultation? 24 May will be here before you know it.

Brandie: Wow, that was quite a blog... I've read some lovely things about Dr Peny; it seems they're all true. Why did you end up going to Athens if you don't mind me asking?

Sezy: Sorry to hear you're on a meds come down. What you need is a very large  and a large dose of  If you want some positivity you should just read your signature... wow, low FSH! And you responded like a 20 year old!! And you also know your body's capable of being pg... plus you've got the added assistance of the steroids this time. I don't see any downsides at all.! Maybe you need to put your feet up and watch something uplifting on TV - Glee and Cougar Town kept me sane (ish) during my 2ww. Which clinic are you at btw? And what are these steroids you're on... I've not heard of this before.

Jo_11
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Aww Sezy, hope you are feeling happy again soon - tx does that to you that's why we call it a rollercoaster LOL    


Brandie - wow, they really took care of you  didn't they    Good luck with your own eggies - sending you positive vibes       

Hi everyone else    , I'm at work this weekend boo hoo!!


----------



## Sezy

Thanks ladies, i knew you'd give me a lift!

*JO *- Yes, I should read my own sig!! The clinic have already told me that my eggs are good and that I'm very fertile - the last thing they said to me on Tuesday was "...we'll get you there..." - so they are positive, and I guess I should be too! Its just the heady mix of stimms and steroids that are doing this to me, I'm sure of it! I'm at Bart's - I have been lucky enough to have been eligable for 3 x NHS funded cycles and this is my last funded cycle, so I'm hoping this works for us!! They are great there, and if I have to pay for treament in the future I will probably stay with them. The steroid I'm on is dexamethasone ( there is another one that is used called prednisone) - they apparently reduce the inflammatory response inthe womb which can inhibit implantation, and the same once immplantation has already occured. it can also help prevent the body seeing the newly implanted embryo as a foreign body which it rejects (the immune response). I have also read the steroids can help improve egg quality, but this is a contraversial area!!

Thanks for your hugs Brandie - I'm sure Ill be Ok once I know how the follies are doing...I'm not feeling much at the moment!!

Thanks for being there ladies, it means a lot!

xxxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Sezy:  I've just Googled the steroids you're on and side effects include euphoria and mood changes... ring any bells??  You'll be fine... I've read through the posts and (a) you've just had your birthday (happy 40th), so May is YOUR month, (b) you're such a great support to the ladies on this thread and I believe that good things come to good people, and (c) your EC is due on Paul Weller's birthday... I'm not sure what that's got to do with anything but I did want to marry him when I was about 12    When's your first scan?

Jo
x


----------



## Sezy

Hehe   , Jo, that is so sweet of you looking up all the good stuff!!  Yes, I've looked up all the sdie effects of the 'dexa' too - I was just really hoping to have kept hold of that euphoria!!  Oh well!  Yes, I will be fine; just have to remember that its not ME feeling like this, just the meds and that it will all be worth it when i get a BFP   

I wanted to marry Adam Ant when I was 12...and i sort of did cos DH used to look like Adam at that time - not that I knew him then of course cos he was like 30 at that time (oooo, doesn't that sound weird).  He doesn't look like him now though (which is a good thing cos poor old Adam looks bit rough these days...  )

My first follie scan is on Monday, so hoping to see lots of lovelie follies growing away   

I was just re-reading your post about your thermostat not working properly.  DH had this with ME (he still has it to some extent, but much much better now) - he'd be feeling cold when it was hot outside, and then be able to go out in freezing weather with no shirt on; vey odd.  Anyway, what you said about 'cooking' the embies struck a chord with me.  When we found out I had lost our last baby in January this year, they said it had stopped growing about 4 weeks previously (so I would have been 6w post transfer) - I recalled that around that time 9a week before Christmas) I had a weird 24 hour flu bug where I had a really high temperature, but felt frozen and i ended up going to bed early with a hot water bottle.  I spoke to me accupuncturist about this and we now wonder if that may have caused the mmc - I just over heated.  I do know that temperature is really important in those early weeks....

Is there anything that can be done to help with that?  I'm wondering if some accupuncture might help to regulate things??  Just a thought!

Thanks again hon,
xxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Everyone! sounds like we are l up and down and all over the place today -so firstly big

GROUP HUG!!       to everyone.

*JO* - it is soooo nice to have you join us. I have heard really good things about the lister. we did look very closely into it but it was a bit out of our price range, We are going to the fertility academy for our consult but will reserve decision making until that time. -*Sezy*, Jo is right you have better pg profile then most 20 year olds!! It is just the chemicals having a play with your emotions. things will normalise in no time. and in the interim take it as an excuse to treat yourself extra special - nice bubble bath, good book or weepy film. Philadelphia is my particular favourite - always gets the water works going and clears the air! and acupuncture cant hurt i don't think but you just need to do a lot of sessions. 
*BRANDY* - so really glad that you had a good experience with Penny although I would have been very surprised if you hadn't And it sounds like it was beneficial being in a hot place away\y from london/uk. Glad to have you back with us now tho. And sounds like we might be on the same schedule if it all goes like that! Does that make you my cycle buddy??  still not even a little au fait with the terminology on this site


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Kizzymouse:  I hope you're not working too hard...    to working at the weekends.

Lulu-belle:  Thanks for the group hug    So is your initial consultation your first?  Have you had any bloods or anything done elsewhere yet?  Best of luck to you.  Hmm, the Lister is slightly more expensive than some other clinics but comparing it to the othe two clinics I went to, it's streets ahead and the bedside manner (which is sooo important) is top notch; I can't recommend them highly enough (even with a BFN). I saw the post from CLS (  CLS) about the Fertility Academy; are you going with immune testing in mind?

Sezy:  I keep almost writing 'sexy' when I write your name, so apologies in advance if I get it wrong at all    Ooo, I remember liking Adam Ant too... maybe I just fancied everyone when I was 12    Nothing wrong with DH being 30 when you were 12, as long as you weren't together then!!  Thanks for the info re the thermostat problem, I'm definitely going to ask about it at my follow-up... I've always had it 'cause I don't sweat but maybe it's just a skin temperature thing rather than an internal temp thing (I hope so).  I've been having acupuncture for the past year and no change - I still have a blood deficiency and my thermostat's still broken.  I was thinking of giving up the acu tbh.  DH has been going and it's done wonders for his count/motility but same old, same old for me.

  to the other ladies on here.  I hope you're all enjoying the lovely weather this weekend.

Jo
x


----------



## Sezy

What would we do without the group hugs   ?  Thanks Lulu-Belle and Jo - its so good to have you guys to remind me that its just the drugs making me ffel pooh!

Jo, I don't mind if youwant to call me Sexy!!  I've typed it wrong myself before now    Mind you, not feeling particularly sexy at the moment - I've got a bit of a puffy face now   .

Is it me, or were there far more fanciable pop start in the 80's than there are now??  Maybe it just my age, but I don't think todays stars have the same charisma...other than Adam Lambert (American Idol runner up last year I think), who does have a certain something....

No, DH and certainly, definitely were not together when he was 30 and I was 12, oh my, how wrong would that have been   

Well, I'm feeling something happening in the ovaries now - they we a bit twingey when    last night - not comfy in the least    But, at least it show things are moving!

Jo - I was just wondering if something else might help with the thermostat, like relfexology.  It could be thyroid related.  You should definitely talk about it when you are next at the clinic as there maybe something they can do to help.

Right, I'm taking my puffy face off to try and write a long overdue essay for my MA...

Enjoy the rest of the weekend girls   

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Sexy Sezy   ,

Hmm, I'm not sure if there were more fanciable pop stars in the 80s or whether it was our young, raging hormones... Oh how I wish for the hormones now that I had then, esp with tx.  Is it just me or do other girls look at youngsters and think "oooo, I bet you've got great eggs" - ovary envy   

Anyway, back to fanciable blokes, MUCH more interesting    IKWYM about Adam Lambert - gay though.  I think it's a 'presence' thing.  He's just one of those guys where you want him to like you; he has charisma.  I was reading Heat earlier in the bath (such trash I know) and they really rave about Robert Pattison (or R-Patz).  I just look at him and think he looks pre-pubescent!  But back in the 80s I guess the boys were all older, and those hormones were raging.  I fancied everyone from 4 of the 5 Duranies, to Jonathan Hart (Robert Wagner) in Hart to Hart... I soooo wanted to be Jennifer.  Saddo that I am!  

I've been trying to rack my brain and I can't think of anyone under 30 I think's nice... ooo, actually scrap that, the guy who leads the dance group Diversity who won Britain's Got Talent last year; yum!  I would     

Glad you've got some ovary twinges... remind me, when's your first scan?

I've done reflexology (loved it), Ayuveda, the works... if I was told that hopping everywhere on one leg would work, I'd do it!  The endocrinologist I saw said it was just 'me' and I can't do anything about it although that was about 10 yrs ago so I'll def mention it at my follow-up... it may be thyroid, as I can't seem to put weight on.  I was trying to put on some weight to help ttc as my BMI's quite low and it's taken me a year to put on 1/2 a stone.  DH started out helping me with it so we were both eating for England; after 10 days I put on nothing and he put on 5kg!   

Anyway, enough waffling from me.  Enjoy your Sunday girls.

Jo
x

P.S.  Only teasing about yours and your DH's ages... my Dad's 16 yrs older than my Mum, so he was 55 when I was born.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Jo, Sezy thought I would chime in (of course!)  - Adam Ant yes have to agree fancied him quite a bit but my real passion was for billy idol!!  How i used to lust after him - the sneer and the tight leathers coupled with the angel face yum!

glad to hear you sounding better Sezy (NOW I keep typing sexy too!) - happy studying. what is your focus?


Re temparture Jo i have the same issues you do. I get very cold but heat up like a hot water bottle at other times. My other half often requests me to sleep a bit away from him at night because he says i make him overheat!  I dont often sweat though like you
Re first consultation - this is actually our third first consultation    we started at barts, then tried at cfa italy (which i think we would have stayed with if we opted for overseas) and now fertility acadamy so all the bloods hormones ect.. behind us!

better go i am being summoned for sunday afternoon film!


----------



## jo_11

Hi Lulu-belle:  Oh yes, Billy Idol, a real 'bad boy'; ah, happy days.  

Interesting to hear you have the same temp issues as me; have you investigated it at all?  

I just looked back a bit through your posts, and I'm like you, DH won't entertain the idea of DE... it's not top of my list tbh but I think I could get my head around it; not DH though.  So fingers crossed for some healthy eggs for us!  Oh and I use maca too... I did a mix of maca, spirulina and wheatgrass last cycle but it was vomit-worthy and so I stopped it.  I think I'll just stick with the mac and wheatgrass shots next time.

Ah so Fertility Academy is third time lucky; you'll know the routine now then   

Jo
x


----------



## Sezy

Billy Idol - oh yes!  Loved the Duran chaps, but was never keen on the Wham boys...Now I like Johnny Depp - I definitely would!!  Yeah, Adam Lambert is gay, but we can look and enjoy can't we   

Jo - I've done all the maca/wheatgrass/spirulina in the past.  I got used to the tast of wheatgrass, but not the maca - yuck!  However, my acu man told me to stop wheatgrass because it actually boosts the immune system, so, just in case there is a bit of an immune issue going on, he said not to take it and just get a good balanced diet.  So I've not been taking any on that stuff since starting this cycle.  I have been taking: Pregnacare preconception; Co-Q10; Eskimo fish oil; vit D; vit B complax; folic acid; zinc; bee propolis; royal jelly (just run out so wont be getting more) - all of which he said is fine.  Interestingly he said not to take my high dose vit C for the same reason as the wheatgrass.  I guess what he is driving at is to get everything in normal, balanced quantities and to not go mad on supplements.

Also, he said about L-arganine, which I know a lot of women take whilst on tx:  he said that if youdon't have any problems with your response to stimms, then dont take it as it can impare your response, so have the opposite effect to the one youare looking for - the small amount in the pregnacare is fine, but not to supplement more than that.

My scan is tomorrow; can't wait to see how follies are doing!

I've thought about DE, and I think I'd be OK to go that route if I had to.  I don't think DH would mind since he's not that bothered about having children.  I would definitely want it to he Dh's baby though, so that there is some genetic link to one of us...but hopefully we wont even have to cross that bridge - any of us!

What movie were you watching LuLu-Belle??  I watch Clamity Jane - good old fashioned hocum!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Sezy

Lulu-Belle - soory I didn't answer your question!  I'm studying for an MA in Psychotherapy: I already have a degree in psychology and got my post grad diploma in psychotherapy last year.  But, with a lot of new regulations coming in for the therapy industry, its them that have the qualifications that will get the jobs and get recogognised on the new 'registers' - so its necessity rather than love that is making me do this!!!   

xxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Ladies ladies ladies - how can you NOT like Robert Pattison in Twilight?!!!!       He's the only man I've seen lately that's made me realise I'm not actually dead form the waist down!!    In the 80s I was into Gene Simmons from Kiss so I obviously have NO taste.  I went to see Kiss on Thursday night (for the 16th time   ) and I felt a bit sad thinking about the young girl who used to travel round the country with her first boyfriend seeing Kiss.  That young girl never imagined she wouldn't find someone who wanted to have babies with her and would have to go it alone   .  Hey-ho at least I CAN do it alone in this day and age, without having to sleep with some random bloke!! 

Sexy Sezy I hope your scan show up lots of locely follies tomorrow       Well done on the MA, I recently looked into the possibility of re-training to be a therapist but not sure I have the determination to get through another ton of studying   

Lulu-belle - good luck with your third consultation - sorry what you clinic you at? - I can't scroll back now   

Jo_11 - how you feeling?   Found anything on immunes that you want to pursue yet?

Going back to the 80s, there's a drama on BBC2 tonight called Worried About The Boy about Boy George if you fancy it (not him!)

Take care ladies - I know I'm a lousy poster lately, but just feel so exhausted all the time.  Spent 3 hours playing with my friends 2 year old twins today (she's trying to pack up her house to move) and that just about did me in! Was lovely though.   

Take care and please know I am reading and thinking about you and if you ask anything I can answer, I will.

Lots of love
GIA Too xxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Sezy:  I never was keen on the Wham boys either.  Ooo, Johnny Depp, yum, although my fav is Keanu Reeves – I always think those two are quite similar looking though.  Yes, I quite like the taste of wheatgrass, and I love maca; it was the spirulina that was the real hurl material.  I promised myself I wouldn’t get hooked on supplements again (went a bit manic on those the cycle before last), although I like the sound of L-arganine.  I’ll just do a little Google and see what I come up with.  I’m taking the Zita West Vitafem boost, plus her DHA, extra folic acid (two friends of mine had babies with hair lips which they were told could have been prevented by extra folic acid), royal jelly, and I was going to throw in some Q10 for good measure.  Oh and selenium, and MSM.  See I’m not supplement obsessed at all    Good tip on vitamin C as well... I’ve got DH on 1,000mg of that a day plus 850iu vitamin E for his little men.  Yes, the less talk of DE the better... we’re going to do this on our own girls!  Oh I love Calamity Jane, it’s such a magical film, and Howard Keel looks so handsome.  Well done on doing your MA – any area of specialism you work in?  Oh and I just wanted to do you a little follie dance for tomorrow, although it sounds like your DH’s ‘thing’ may have found a few last night   
                     

GIAToo:  I thought the talk of fit blokes might get you to put your fingers to keyboard    I have to admit I haven’t actually seen R-Patz in Twilight... I have an irrational fear of those v creatures (I can’t even type it).  Ridiculous really!  I think I’ve only seen R-Patz in one of the old Harry Potter films, so to be fair he probably was about 15.  Gene Simmons?  You rock chick!  With or without make-up?!  I also had a crush on Marc Almond, so I don’t really have much room to speak    And hey, don’t beat yourself up about being a girl who “wouldn’t find someone who wanted to have babies with her”... I suspect it was more the fact you didn’t want one with them!  As for DH and I, if (sorry, when) we do have a baby, I’ll largely bring her/him/them up on my own... DH is at work from 7am-11pm, six days a week.  After the BFN I’m feeling remarkably OK tbh, I just want to get on with the next cycle now.  I had a little cry but I think I did most of my grieving after my first IVF; now I’m just a bit annoyed it didn’t work.  I feel more like we had a near miss rather than a total disaster this time.  As for the immunes, I’ve messaged a couple of the Lister girls and I’m convinced I have some kind of problem... they’ve said the main thing for them was that they were never ill, when everyone else around them was, and I’m exactly like that – I was last ill about 13 years ago ('flu).  DH is always ill as he works too hard and wears himself out, but I never get his sniffles, colds or anything.  I even have what my friends call a superpower in that I never get hangovers.  So I think maybe my immune system may be too good, if that's possible    I don’t think I want to go through the whole rigmarole of testing at the mo but Dr W said she’d put me on the steroids without testing, so I think we’ll do that.  And hopefully that’ll fix us.  

Sorry, I’m rambling girls!  That’ll be the glass of wine I’ve had... I’m so not used to drinking any more!  I'm so not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow after two weeks off – boo, hiss, etc.

Hope you all have a lovely week.

Jo
x


----------



## pucci

Hi Ladies, 


I am starting my first IVF cycle in a few weeks time at Guy's Hospital. I am 41, and have not really lost hope for natural path either. Whenever I felt bit down after BFN..  , I've came to this thread for some inspiration and really got encouraged to stay positive. Thanks you  This is my first time to actually post anything (and don't have anything to inspire you yet..! but), hope that I will share my BFP experience with you...!! My FSH is 7.9, LH 8.5, ES 120. I am using my own egg. I am keeping my self warm all the time, wearing leggings under jeans..!!, and eating extremely well (mainly Japanese and Italian food). Gave up Caffeine last November. Cut down on alcohol intake. Drinking Pukka Herb tea..
May all our lovely "own eggs" stay happy, strong & grow healthy!!


----------



## jo_11

Hi Pucci, and welcome to the thread.  Which protocol are you on at Guy's?  Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle


----------



## pucci

Hi Jo-11,


Thanks for your message    We're going to our first initial consultation at Assisted Conception Unit after the "patient information evening" the other day, so still an early stage..!Good luck to you too..


----------



## Kateu

Hi all

I can't believe how much I missed by not being able to log on after Wednesday! (We haven't got internet at home as DH is complete technospas and I'm too tight to pay for broadband we're not using!). We're with Ocean Suite at Derriford Hospital in Plymouth but staelliting from Wheal Unity in Truro (we don't ahve a lot of choice down here: at least an hour's drive for any clinic, Plymouth is our nearest and we'd heard some bad reports about Exeter and Bristol, also travelling for 2 hours for a 10 min appointment seemed a bit of a waste).

I feel a bit of an amatuer compared to lots of you with our efforts, as it's our 1st attempt we don't really know what to expect or do but have cut down/ given up alcohol and cut down on caffeine, folic acid and zinc and generally trying to stay relaxed and stress free.

I'm going to be such a cheap date in June if this doesn't work or next year when I can drink again if it does! 1 glasses of wine and I'll be anyones!

xx


----------



## jo_11

Pucci: I had a terrible experience at ACU, aka CRGH, just to be warned. They're not massively keen on us older ladies and I was told my only option was DE as there was no way I'd respond to stims... I then went to The Lister and produced 6 eggs, 5 of which were grade 1 on day 3 and we had 2 transferred on day 5. I just feel CRGH wanted to protect their stats and they wouldn't go to EC with just two follies. You may be fine but I just thought I'd share. The drug regime they put me on was way too aggressive.

Kateu: Yeah, the whole IVF thing's a bit confusing to start with but you'll soon get to grips with what is effectively a new language v quickly. You'll find there's quite a few ladies on here who satellite with clinics and it all works well. There's ladies at the Lister who live in Jersey and NI! It sounds like you're doing all the right things; stress-free and PMA count for a lot. 

GIAToo: I was going to ask about your change in protocol, any reason? I've often wondered how they decide short/long/flare and gonal-f/menopur/other meds. Did you ever get to the bottom of this?

Hi to all othe other lovely ladies.

Jo
x

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hello again all!!! And big welcome to Pucci. Please dont feel behind the curve - this is our first ivf foray as well and as of yet we are still pretty early on in the journey!!

*SEZY*-firstly GOOOOD LUCK TOOOOOOOOODAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!! all thoughts with you. let us know how it goes! Your MA sounds really interesting. I did an Msc in Social Research Methodology with Psychology (it was really called that! I have never figured out an appropriate short term) and I loved it woudl have really liked to pursue it. So good on you for following your interests!

re film, OK confession time I am embarrassed to admit that actually it was our sunday x-box 360 fix that was on the agenda  . We discovered gaming a few years ago with Grand Theft Auto IV and then moved onto Fable, Lara Croft, Assassins Creed and most recently Splinter Cell and Alan Wake. 
*GIAToo -*so good to hear from you! and please dont feel sad - feel excited and happy at what the future holds, - i agree with Jo11 maybe it was a case of those candidates genuinely not being the right person for you and not the other way around. And you are not dead yet girl there is plenty of time for the right one to turn up so what if the baby comes first? In any event we love you so cheer up! suns shining and future looks goooooooooooooood 

Am booked into Fertilitiy Academy by the way.

Interesting reading about the varoius supplements ect.. I have tried and discarded many, - and now am on C-enzyem q-10, Zita West pro fertility whatever it is, some royal jelly/pollen/propolis concoction and agnus castus. I have dabbled with the maca but found it gave me headaches as did the l-argenine. I still down cauliflower, broccoli, green beans, asparagus, sweet potatoes, evening primrose oil and more recently wheat germ oil too plus cashews and pumpkin seeds on a daily basis plus also buffalo milk (the fattiest you can get and apparantly the best for you). And have a growing addiction to canteloupe. Bascially if it is rumoured to help and happens to be food i love anyway it makes the grade!
*JO* - I too am never ill and famed for having the constitution of an ox. I have never looked into immune issues and frankly am not even sure what they are but maybe i need to have more of a dig around! Also struggle a bit to put on weight although recent efforts have paid off only in that I am still skeletal looking on top but can no longer fit into any of my jeans (!). Family curse.

And yes boy do i sympathise on the DH front for all of us/any of us in that boat. Mine keeps making half joking references to the fact that if we werent having this done we could buy the new car/bike whatever it happens to be that he has been hankering after. He is going along with it for my sake but his heart is not really in it. I kind of worry about this and how he will handle being a father. Any one else have these thoughts with your DHs?

Gosh but i do go on dont I !


----------



## GIAToo

I only have a minute as on lunch break from a training course, but just wanted to share my cousin's experience with her DH and the issue of kids.  He was adamant that he didn't want children, but when she fell pregnant and had their first child, he adored the baby.  Same with second and he ended up being a house husband!!    Just a thought for you all.   

Be back later 
xxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Thanks GIATtoo that IS re-assuring. Thing is my other half works with children and is always coming home with stories of the cute things they did or said - and he gets on with them so well. He also goes completely mushy when we have his Mum's cat staying with us (  ) and also tends to baby me quite a bit!  So I am hoping that all of these are signs of semi-repressed paternal instincts just waiting to be tapped!


----------



## chocolatefudge

Hi, Lulu-belle,
I know it must be hard, but try not to worry about the little things your DH says about cars/bikes etc. It's probably more a sign of nerves and his own feelings of helplessness with the situation than anything else. He wouldn't work with children if he didn't enjoy their company: there are plenty of other jobs in the world!!
Keep smiling!
chocolatefudge


----------



## Sezy

Hey chicks! Everyone seems very chipper today, which I like to see 

Welcome *Pucc*i - you'll soon get the hang of things here, and get lots of hugs and support from all of us on this journey 

*GiaToo* - Don't be sad hon! The others are right - none of them were what _you _wanted - I truely beleive that the woman chooses the man she wants to father her children, not the other way round! And if we happen to choose someone whos not keen on fatherhood...well, we have our ways don't we girls  What is important hon is that YOU ARE PREGNANT!! and that is a wonderful and amazing thing, and I'm hoping that you've got the ball rolling for our little group herespin Any yeah - Gene Simmons has a certain something - I can be a bit of a rock chick myself at times!

*Jo* - Loving the follie dance hon! And I'm thinking that DH can keep his 'thing' to himself for a while!!!! Hmmmmmm Keanu Reeves - I'd forgotten about him......does anyone like Colin Farrell I met him once - he was wearing only his underpants  and he was VERY cute...long story which I'll tell you one day 

*Lulu-belle* - Ooo a fellow psychologist! I wanted to do a the Professional Doctorate in COuncelling Psychology at UEL, but at that time it clashed with other committments I had, so I decided on the MA. I'd like to get a phd someday - but I want motherhood first! Would be good if I could do it all in my 40's!

Interesting conversation about immune system: I dont really get sick either! When everyone else gets the latest bug doing the rounds, I tend to avoid it. I've always prided myself on being as strong as an ox! If I do get ill, I get better very quickly - the exception to this was a couple of months ago when I got laryngitis which i had for about 3 weeks...but that was not long after my mc so i reckon I was just stressed out and run down. Although my immune tests came back fine, my accu man just thinks i have a very strong immune system and this may have caused a problem, so he is pleased about the steroids.

I've been a lot more laid back about supplements and diet this time. It can get quite stressfull keeping an eye on it all the time. So I'mjust doing the supplements Imentioned previously and sticking to a good varied diet with lots of protein at the moment. And, from the results of todays scan, its not doing me any harm!

So.......I have 21 follies growing!! 1 x 18mm and all the rest between 10 & 13mm. So we're looking good  We'll know at Wednesdays scan whether we'll being doing EC on Friday or whether they'll push it to Monday to ensure nice mature eggies. Getting exctied now!

Sorry if I missed anyone - its been really busy on here today!

Love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Just jumping in to say  CONGRATULATIONS on the magic number 21 Sezy! really exxxxxccccccciiited for you!!  (maybe GIAToo HAS started a trend - Thanks GIA!) - and please please please tell us the colin farrel story - in his underpants??!!  

I am afraid neither Kiss nor rock ever did it for me i was more of a david cassidy baby although i did have a morbid fascination with Brian Jones from the rolling stones when i was about 10

And chocolate Fudge - thanks for the hugs and nice thoughts. I think you are probably right and probably deep down i know it but it is nice to have it re-affirmed by others too.


----------



## Sezy

OK - confession time....I had a bit of a crush on Pete Burns from Dead or Alive    I WAS going through a weird phase.......

THanks Lulu - I have to say I'm rather pleased:its even better than the last 2 times!!  Maybe I'm like wine or cheese...gets better as it gets older   

OK, Colin Farrell:  My Dh is a psychotherapist, same as me, but he also has a very interesting paying hobby (which used to be his full-time profession) - he makes armour!  He is one of the best at what he does (he is too modest to admit this himself though), and he often gets asked to do work for collectors, museums (he has exhibits in the V & A and Tower of London at the moment), and FILMS!!  This particular occassion he was working on the film Alexander, starring Mr Farrell.  We (well, Dh - I insisted on going along for the ride and to 'take notes'!)had to go to Pinewood Studios to meet Oliver Stone (who I didn't recognise and had to be intorduced to - and i was so underwhelmed with him....don't think the big man with the entourage was impressed   ) and the costumiers to discuss what they wanted....and to measure Colin for his helmet (the one on his head!!! you naughty ladies!!!).  Because he was being sorted for costume generally, he was wearing only his Calvin's when we met him    And very nice it was too!  Spoilt only by a wonky spray-tan job (his sister, who was acting as his PA insisted it was 'au naturel' hahaha!).  He does have a way of looking at you........I was convinced he fancied me whaen he looked at me - he has a twinkle in his eye that makes you go a little bit 'oooooooooooeeerrr'

So there you have it, my almost naked Colin Farrell story   

xxxxxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi there - can I join this thread? 

GIAtoo i just read your whole diary and am sending you lots of     for your scan. 

I am about to start 2nd med iui (first med gonal f, this one will be on menopur) (after 5 naturals and 2 rounds of clomid)  Am anticipating it wont work and have first app with Lister at start of june, hoping to start IVF towards the end of June. 

Went through all the natural iuis with donor sperm as a single lady, then met childhood sweetheart again 26th june last year and got married 6 weeks ago. Life sure has changed!!

Everytime I have treatment am told there is a 10% chance of it working  -  the ivf will be treatment 10 so am hoping that the odds will be moving into my favour!

Oh - just a note re AMH  - had mine done when I was 40 and 11 months and it was 3.4. had it done again in Jan some 14 months later and it had gone up to 6.6 which is about average for my age.


----------



## jo_11

Nooooo, I just did a really long post and it got lost 

Sezy: Wow, wow, OMG, 21 follies... that dance _really_ did work then  You must be so chuffed. They sound like good sizes too. That's nearly two football teams, or two 5-asides and a ref!! Loved your Colin Farrell story btw... I bet you went so weak at the knees when he looked into you like that; he is sexy, defo. I always thought he looks quite short, is he? Hmm, Zammo McGuire tried to chat me up in a pub once - that really doesn't quite cut it though does it?!

Lulu-belle: I agree with Chocolatefudge (  CF), DH wouldn't work with children if he didn't like them. I think with men they feel so helpless when it comes to the whole IVF thing; the male thing is to try and 'fix' things and this is so far out of their hands. Luckily DH is v good with me, but I do try not to talk too much about any sad feelings I have as he wants to do the manly thing and find a solution for me when he can't. So I really use FF as my emotional channel to vent. For DH I just praise him massively when he has to do his thing at EC and tell him how wonderfully he's done. Ego massages go a long way with my DH! 

Hope (x3): Hi and welcome, both to this thread and to the Lister! When's your consultation in June and who with?? We may end up being cycle buddies there  Loved the story about your whirlwind romance btw, such a lovely story. Which clinic are you with at the mo? My AMH has been up and down too; weird isn't it... they say it only goes down but clearly that's not true!

GIAToo: How's the tiredness going? Not long 'til your scan now!!!!

Hi to Pucci and Kate.

Jo
x


----------



## hopehopehope

Hey Jo 11! Lister app is on Friday 4th june - can't remember the doc - a lady I think. Have had most of my bloods done recently but don't know how long will have to wait from app to treatment, am hoping to start late June?


----------



## gaga

*Sezy*
21 Follies!!! A proper little egg farm, can I pre book half a dozen with you?    Grow grow grow come on follies grow.

*Jo*
I chose Serum purely down to this website and all the positive vibes about Peny. I feel with me that the most important thing for me is in my head. I get stressed over the smallest thing and its most important for me to have trust in the person leading on my treatment. Both clinics ive been to have not done any investigative work, they just treat you as a cash cow. I was with Peny for a day when they find that my uterus was like the sole of an old boot and would never have sustained an emby.
Will keep everyone posted as to how its going.

*Lulu*
Get the tandem ready gal. Were gonna take it onto the rollercoaster with us and enjoy the ride   

*Hope Hope Hope and Pucci*
Great big welcome, please don't be shy.... this lot won't let you lurk anyway. 

*Update*
Still feeling a little uncomfortable and bloated but getting better. Was taking the wrong pills and got quite worried, kwik call from Sharon (works as a nurse with Peny and Ruth, and is a great support while your there) who put me at ease.
Not sure about going with the DE as a back-up, having some second thoughts. DH says if I am having second thoughts I should not entertain it. Trouble is I only had one egg last time, time is running out and I would probably have to have the Hysto and uterus scrape again after 3 months!! Really dont know what to do. Can't sleep properly. Help ladies?

Love Brandie


----------



## jo_11

Hopehopehope:  My follow-up's with Marie Wren on 1 June; I'm hoping to start June (AF due around the 11th), although not sure whether she'll make me wait an extra month.  Hope not.  As for when you can start, I was on the short protocol... had my initial consultation on the Friday and had my first stim injection on the Tuesday    But, hey, you may not need it if your IUI works this month... when's OTD?

Brandie:  Thanks for all the information.  You're right, you definitely have to be happy with who's treating you.  I wasn't happy at my last clinic; I always kind of felt like they were doing me a favour.  I'm not sure I can help you with the back-up donor, but presumably you went to great lengths to take this decision and, after all, you may not need her.  You could presumably either (a) have the embies from her frozen and go with your own embies, or (b) have one of hers and one of yours put back and then you're never know which took??  Do you get to meet the donor, or see photos, or anything?  How do they match you?  I'm thinking you may as well get her started along with you... can you ditch the back-up after first scan (sorry, I don't know much about this, which is probably quite clear!).

Jo
x


----------



## Lulu-belle

I love this forum! Leave it for a mo and it is all action stations. First of all big welcome to *HOPE (x3) *it is really nice to have you along with us.

And many thanks to all for the reassuring words on DH and fatherhood potential. It has made me feel much more positive. Deep down I know in all likelihood he will be a good and dedicated father - he has too much of the big soft marshmallow in him not to be.

SEZY - loooooooove the story. Colin Farrel in his underpants hmmmmmmmm - so can i ask was it boxers or speedos?  .

BRANDIE - I really sympathise - DE is a hard decision to make. I have always thougth that I would have no issues with it but that is looking at it in the abstract I dont know what I would really think if it came down to it. Currently it is a tentative back up plan for us. I do agree With Jo's suggestion about possibly freezing it though because you dont really want to close the door on it if possible. but remember all of these are contingency plans that might not be required so dont lose sleep keep positive (sun shining and happy days!!).


----------



## Sezy

Morning all!

What a beautiful morning!

Welcome *Hope* - you have probably already realised that this is a lovely supportive little group; I'm so glad I found these ladies 

*Lulu* - it was boxers hon - but the sexy Clavin Klien stylee ones  .....ooooooo yeah 

*Jo* - Yeah, that dance obviously did the trick! Hehehehe, I alwsy though that when I was doing my first cycle, that being a professional bellydancer would have done the trick, but no, we need the sexy banana bouncy follie dance - and might I say, it is probably a LOT more fun than belly dancing 

And on the whole question of Dh's wanting to be dad's.......although my DH has never been that keen to be a dad, when I was preg last time he did start to get excited, and he wept buckets when we found mmc  . I just KNOW that he will be agreat daddy - I think they just don't project into the future like we do...they deal with it when it happens.

I'm still rather surprised at my follie count, and feeling rather chuffed with my ovaries  . Maybe that whole life begining at 40 has something in it after all 

I'm off to Airkix again today: I loved it so much I wanted to get another go in before I get pregs!!!!

Love to you all,

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## rubyring

Hi all!

Just reread some posts, trying to get to know you all.......

GIAToo - big congrats on your BFP!!!! Wonderful to hear it can work 2nd go, having just done my 1st! Also I think it's great you are just getting on with it despite being single. I briefly thought about it before I met my DH - then there was that horrible phase when I didn't know if he wanted kids / whether the relationship would work out. Thankfully all was OK & here we are. He's happy to go along with whichever treatment I want to do & would like us to have a family, but he's also fine about us not being able to. Men are so straightforward & don't seem to worry & stress!!! How do they do that!!  

Sezy - wow 21 follicles!!!! Good luck good luck! Yes let's hope GIAT has started a trend for all of us   

Jo11 - I too need to try to put on a bit of weight. My BMI is borderline OK but I guess it would help if I was a bit bigger. It's really hard though! Don't think I've really managed it. Any tips? But then my brother is a 6' something beanpole & my sister-in-law has given up trying to fatten him up I think! Also the chinese herbs I'm on are very strong & really make me go to the loo if you know what I mean!! (Sorry if to much info  )

Some of you were talking about supplements. I am on biocare ante natal forte & have just added some omega 3. I am trying to eat healthy & for my IVF I cut out alcohol & almost cut out caffiene. I'm now having a very occasional glass of wine (think I've only had 2 so far!) because I don't want to get back in the habit of drinking all the time. I cut down gradually which seemed to work for me. I'm drinking a lot of roibosch tea instead of earl grey!

Just wanted to say too it's great to hear all your reports of different clinics etc, especially the way you were treated. I think it's so important. And a quick question - has anyone here done IUI? I know most people do it before IVF but I'm wondering if it might be a good option to at least try before another IVF.

Right I must go & do some work now!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi bluebell!  Good to hear from you again. Sounds like we are all a trio     - me too with the weight struggle - I am borderline BMI like you and as mentioned all efforts thus far seem to have settled firmly on my butt and thighs and refuse to migrate to the places it is really needed (i have always wondered if it still counts as a normal bmi if it is all concentrated in one place!). I have made an effort to 'create' calories by switching to Buffalo milk (has the most calories of any milk and apparently provides top notch nutrition) and sheep's milk instead of cows milk. I munch on cashews and macadamias, and add wheat germ oil and evening primrose oil to virtually everything I can. Also being a chocolate lover i indulge myself on a daily basis although try to make sure the sugar does not get out of hand (unsweetened carob and yogurt raisins sent by my parents from the states help along these lines). Re IUI havent considered it but we are planning on bringing it up at our consultation with Dr. Gorgy on Monday. And MEN - well yes you are so right they are very uncomplicated sometimes arent they - I think with mine it is just that he kind of enjoys the way things are now and fears change. So what else is new   

SEZY -Enjoy your airkix - i think you have earned it!


----------



## Lulu-belle

by the way have any of you come across this thing about peas?  that apparantly they are eeeeeeevvvvvvvviiilllllllllllllllll fertility breakers?? Is that loopy or for real??


----------



## gaga

*Lulu*

Yes apparently so, pea's, parsley and rhubarb oph and anything from the Papaya family. A word of caution though as all these are foods that when eaten outside of moderate quantities cause you problems. So as my old Mum says all things in oderation does seem to be a decent mantra..... good old wives tales eh. Got it from a book on fertility and diets.

*Lulu and Jo*
Thanks for the advice was having one of those fragile moments when the hormones rule over grey matter. I have to stick with the plan an focus on it as just that a back up. I just felt the need to talk to someone else, you know when you just cant talk to DH, understanding and suppotive as he is, its just a girl thing and you need to let off steam to a stranger  
Frozen embies are an option, Peny just has to get the timing right. 
They wont let you mix both your own and DE eggs or embies, its one of their rules and if you think about it it makes a bit of sense as you nwould never know unless you did DNA which it was. That would leave you both wondering about ilness traits later in life for baby and whether or not it was your egg. We too mad ethe suggestion and its a big no no, in Greece anyway. You dont get to meet the donor but you are able to make stipilations colour and tone of skin, hair, height, eyes and anything else really apart from the silly stuff like dimples like me or super intelligent athlete. DH wanted football skills in the family   They dont show you photo's either just in case of a chance meeting, you have to put your trust in Peny (we do) and they are screened for all genetic traits such as athsma, eczema, heart conditions, cancer and diabetes to name a few, that info is also kept on record for 18 years too just in case.

It was a great help to hear from you both, feeling much better today, thanks both.

*Sezy*
I remember Airfix my Dad bought me a model to build when I was little, think he really wanted it for himself.... what? got it wrong again? oh Airkix  Hope you had a good day and don't forget any spare eggs I'm yer woman 

Love one and all
Brandie


----------



## Lulu-belle

HI Brandie - just a quick one to say glad you are feeling better and focussed again. It is hard I know to stay positive sometimes - for all of us  This is such an up/down bumpy ride and good karma can be hard to keep hold of sometimes. 

Parsley really?  I am not a pea fan nor really a papaya fan and dont like rhubarb so wouldnt miss any of that but do like the occasional peice of parsley. Oh well!


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Just a quickie from me as I'm still at work  Thought I'd do a quick update though before heading home...

Lulu-belle: I'm not sure on quantities, but I would suggest you'd probably need a helluva lot of peas or parsley to make a difference to fertility  And not that anyone could ever overdose on rhubarb, could they? Does anyone like it?? It's quite interesting how much you hear about do/don't eat certain things in the UK esp relating to being pg. My DH is Spanish and his sister's just had a baby... over there they do a blood test when you're pg and tell you whether or not you can eat shellfish, etc.

Sezy: Oh my, you have me painting a v strange picture of you and your DH at weekends... you in your bellydancer outfit, and your DH in his armour, a la Russell Crowe in Gladiator  Hope you're looking after those lovely follies... next scan tomorrow?? Which protocol/drugs are you on again (did I ask this already, am I being really forgetful?? Sorry!).

BlueberryUK: Yes, I do have some tips to try and up that BMI! Mine's now 19.5 which is fine I think; Dr said it was a bit low but seeing as this is 'normal' (or slightly above normal) for me and that I've always had AF as a regular visitor, it should be all fine. DH is a fine dining chef, so I did try foie gras on toast for breakfast for a while, yum!  A nutritionist told me I should eat lots of cheese and try to add butter and cream to practically everything, e.g. having soup, then why not whack in a few spoonfuls of double cream? TBH I thought this was terrible advice and would only serve to clog up my arteries. So, what I've done is basically have extra helpings with every meal, especially of protein. Also, I changed my snacks from fruit to nuts and seeds; oh and those Eat Natural bars are v good. Oh and you wanted views on IUI too didn't you... I know it works for some people, but my opinion is to not bother with it unless there's another problem, like poor CM, or needing donor sperm, or DH being unable to 'arrive', or perhaps arriving too soon IYKIM  Yes, they do treat the  to get rid of all the rubbish ones, but that's what your body does anyway. So I think it seems a bit of a waste of money, unless you _need _to have it. Just my opinion though.

GIAToo: I saw on the Lister thread that you're practising for a play... what's that? Do you have a good part??

Brandie: Airfix  What is Airkix btw Sezy??It's always good to ask for opinions, if only to re-confirm your own... I know I sometimes get confused with all this; it's helpful to have sounding boards. Quick question... if you did end up using the DE, would you tell the child?

 to the other girls.

Right, I really must get off now... 2 hours to get home... hmm, late supper for me tonight (or maybe Itsu on the way home).

Jo
xxx


----------



## gaga

Hi Jo

There's the biggy.  We have decided it would be better not to.  The child would be coming into this world knowing he/she belongs to a family.

Food for thought though......

Love to all
Brandie


----------



## jo_11

Brandie: Definitely a v controversial subject but I wouldn't either. Esp if the donor isn't traceable; what's to gain? x


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi girls   

DH isn't bothered about telling a donor child about their roots - but I don't mind telling them - I think they should know, but if I do become pregnant I may change my mind lol   

How are you all today?


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Kizzymouse!  Long time no hear from. How are things
For me all ok sun shining and am feeling perky    - although increasingly worried about consult on Monday. i read on another thread an entry from a 46 year old who had been informed at her first consult by the same doctor I am seeing that because of her age her eggs would be too old to try for and that DE was her only other avenue blah blah blah.    I know we will both be crushed and discouraged to hear that old tune again after finally deciding on a clinic. It is not that i object to the DE route i think the doors are not closed as far as we are concerned on that front but  it is so dismissive when they make that sweeping verdict before even doing any even rudimentary investigation.

Re would you tell or not we decided that we wouldnt because  in our minds we would be the natural parents and it could possibly end up being very hurtful for the child and create issues for them. Also we decided we would only tell our parents and no one else. 

How is it possible when we feel so fit and healthy and full of beans that our eggs can be all old and tired and ready for bed?


----------



## mimi41

Hi guys

Hope you don't mind me joining in

I am 42 and pregnant through tx with my own eggs.

I had tx in Cardiff and they never once questioned my eggs.  I did have a couple of mcs and that made me think that it was an egg issue but this time round worked for us

I hope this gives people some kind of hope xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Mimi41 -firstly welcome to the thread and big congratulations on your pregnancy!  Secondly thanks really very much for passing on the encouraging news. I think we all need to hear about situations like yours to remind us that it can and does happen.


----------



## GIAToo

Hi bluebell and Hopex3    - thanks for your congratulations.  I am not posting much at the moment for 2 reasons, (1) I am shattered and (2) I am so terrified about being overly positive about this BFP because I am terrified something will go wrong.    My scan is next Tuesday and I'm sure I won't rest or stop worrying until I get past 20 weeks! I feel very tearful (PMT-ish) all the time and really missing having a partner.  Who's going to tell me I still look beautiful when I'm 2 stone heavier!?    

As for the donor egg debate and whether to tell or not, there obviously hasn't been a great deal of research on DE, but with adoption the big problem was the secrecy.  My friend was telling also about a 24 year old woman who only found out she was donor conceived when she had to get a blood test done and it was obvious (don't know the details).  Who knows if she would have been bothered about being donor conceived, but what upset her was that she wasn't told.  I know 5 siblings (all between the ages of 13 and 47) who were all donor conceived and they are not bothered that they cannot trace the donor.  The only time it came up as an issue was when one of them had children and he wanted info on health background but couldn't get it. Just a few thoughts to throw into the debate   

Hi Jo_11 - I'm just doing a play at my local theatre to keep my hand in really.  I've actuall got a small but fab part, so it's good fun.  Bit too tired to be enjoying rehearsals at the moment though and can't wait for it to be over tbh - I'm sure I'll enjoy the week of the run. 

Hi Lulu-belle, brandie, Kizzymouse, mimi and anyone I've missed - sorry for quick post - got to get back to my training course!  

Big     for everyone
GIA Tooxxxxxxx


----------



## Sezy

Hey ladies!

Welcome *Mimi* and congrats on your pregnancy!!

*Jo* - hahahahaha! Yes, I guess it could sound lie our house is like that  I'm not dancing anymore...long story, but after getting totally stabbed in the back by someone who worked for me (had my own dance school), I retired last September. As for DH in gladiator armour - you'd be more likely to find him in medieval armour (he wore armour when we got married actually!), that is, if he could afford his own work 

Peas? Really? You know, its so easy to become obsessed with what is good and what is not in this game; we need to remind ourselves that most women get pregnant on a normal diet, probably drinking....I actually heard of a woman the other day who did a skydive not realising she was 6 weeks pg!!! Obviously none of us are going to do anything to jeopardise our chances of tx working, but everything in moderation!!

And as for those of you struggling to put on weight! OMG, I WISH I had that problem! I have to work hard to keep it off ladies  - last time my BMI was checked it was 26 or thereabouts; so I'm not horribly overwieght or anything, but i have to watch it! So I'm a bit jeaouls of you guys now!

Airkix was brilliant!! I can't remember who asked, but its indoor skydiving: basically a vertical wind-tunnel where you get the expereince of skydiving without jumping out of the plane. My sister did it with me this time. I did 9 mins in total, and got to learn a few tricks and manoevers. A real buzz! I'm thinking of doing a real skydive at some point in my life now...after baby of course!!

So.......follie scan #2.......OMG, 28 follies!!!! I am now ready to go lay my eggs  They may do EC on Friday, depending on my blood results. I'll know later on after they've had their clinical meeting. I just can't believe how this has gone this time - much better than the last 2 times, and they pretty damn good. My friend just said to me "you've not good any old ovaries, you got M & S ovaries" - I have to say I PMSL when she said that.

OMG - this itme next week I'll have my little ones back with me!!!

Oh, and on the question on whether to tell a doner child? I'm in 2 minds - part of me thinks that they dont really need to know; but then there is the issue of needing to know about any health issues that are inherited....its a tricky one, and one I'd only cross if it came to it.

Love to you all!
Sezy
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

hey Sezy - BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG CONGRATULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLATIONS to all 29 of you (30 including DH congrats to all) - wow 28 my gosh!  you will be able to set up your own cricket team - or Ballet company?   Good luck on the blood tests and return of the team/dance group - big     from me to you. Really I am so so so so so so so so so so so excited for you feel this time is defiantly a goer. 

I am with you on the peas and diet front and am a firm believer in just eating healthy and not getting too hung up on what to have/not to have. Most of the things i include in my diet as 'special fertility foods' are just things that i love anyway (nuts, full fat dairy, cauliflower ect. ect..).  I always manage to not bother with anything i dont like   

Re skydiving i am too CHICKEN and petrified of heights to ever give it a go so stand back in awe of your fire!  
Re weight - I am fairly sure that it wont be long before i am looking back longingly on those days of 'struggling' to raise my BMI above 19  

Hi GIAToo - interesting thoughts on the 'to tell or not to tell' subject. And big   back at you
in fact group hug to all!"


----------



## Sezy

Thanks Lulu!!! I sure hope that this is the one  I have a good feeling......but I had a bit of a wierd experience this morning......

*Warning - this talks about my loss, so if you don't want to read it ignore it - I will totally understand.*

I had my last mmc on 20 Janaury (baby stopped growing about 3 or 4 weeks prior). I had to have a D & C and we had to fill in forms to say what we wanted to do with the "tissue" (the baby to us!). DH and I decided that we would like to have it back so that we could arrange to hold a little ceremony to say goodbye etc, so we ticked that box. We heard nothing for weeks, and I had sort of started to think that they'd forgotten or something. Well, this morning the hospital phoned to say that the "tissue" was ready to be collected.....16 weeks after the loss!! I just can't beleive the timing of this  I'd really felt like I'd moved on and was focusing on the future and being filled with hope and excitement - and then this comes along and smacks me in the face! I have to admit that I had a little weep this morning: I'm OK, I just think it wierd timing - just as we're about to have EC and ET. Feel a bit odd about it and don't know what to do now - we can still ask them to have the remains respectfully cremated for us.

*BUT - onto happier things!!* AS I said yesterday, I have 28 follies growing now. They were looking at doing EC on Friday, but my bloods yesterday showed that my estradol was a bit high at 13,000. So, I have to lay off the Gonal-F now and just to buserelin in the mornings. back up tomorrow for scan and bloods, and hopefully the levels will be dropping by then, so I can trigger on Saturday ready for EC on Monday!       Pleeeeeaaaaaassssssse let this be the one!

Oh yes, you know we were talking about the 80's a while back, and there was those programmes on on Sunday night about Boy George (the drama) and about the 80's fashion and music My sister, woi is 9 years older than me, was one of the original New Romantics - I remember seeing her all ready for a night out and I was like 'Wow'. Well, it turns out she used to go to Blitz and she hung out with George and co...even went to a party at the squat he lived in! And she was at the one concert he played with Bow Wow Wow, and she went to college with the lead singer from Depeche Mode and Alison Moyet! She's still a bit of a wild child....head full of bolnde dreadlocks!!!

Hope you are all OK ladies!

Hugs

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Sezy - I am so sorry you had to go through that really I am 
grrrr ....       why does the medical arena have to be so insensitive some times? Dont they realise they are dealing with people and not just files and records?? I understand why you felt/feel knocked a bit. 
But as I said to you once before that is the past and the past only. The call woudl have had to come at some point and you shouldnt read any significance into the fact that it came this morning. This process is not a one day journey and any time might have felt like a bad time. 
The NOW is all about 28 follicles wow    all happy and brimming with health inside of you. and the future looks reaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy good   
So big    and lots of      like you I have a good feeling about this one for you. 

And on the topic of Boy George - hey your sister was cooool!!!  Must have been great being 'in the scene' at the time. I have never unfortunatley been in that position although one of the beastie boys was at my college at the same time I was (he dropped out after the first year figuring out correctly that more wonga was to be made on the music scene rather then earning a bA in history!), and oh yes my auntie knew Mick Jagger - and my other half knows/knew the lead singer of iron maiden whatever his name is Bruce something or another. Not really enough to make me cooooel i am afraid though


----------



## Sezy

Hey Lulu - Yeah, my sis was pretty cool!  She has always moved in interesting circles:  her boyfriend is a tour manager, so she get to meet all sorts!  At the age of 40 she became a DJ!!  I HAVE met some interesting people and done some interesting things, but nowhere near as much as her   

I' am actually OK now.  I think it was just the shock of them calling and bringing the memories back just as i was feeling really positive.  I still feel positive (if a little disappointed we're not going for EC tomorrow), and really excited at the propects for this cycle.  I really am focusing on the here and now and making way for the future - I can't change what has gone, only use the experience to make me stronger.  I can just feel, deep inside me, that this time is going to be good - I cant put my finger on it, it just feels good.  

I do feel very bloated and achy in the ovaries today!  I really hope the levels have dropped tomorrow so we can trigger on Saturday....I feel like a broody hen  

Thanks for your support hon.

Love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy, you poor love    

Good news on the follies though - wow you do produce loads!!!
wishing you lots of  luck for this cycle    

AFM, I have to fly back on day of transfer now as my flight the next day has been cancelled - hope the embies won't mind?


----------



## GIAToo

Sezy - so sorry that you have had to endure the administration of the lousy hospital!  I'll tell you a little story about my dear old Dad.  He and Mum lost a baby many years ago (baby went full term and died 24 hours after birth.  Mum was never allowed to see the baby can you imagine?)  Anyway, a few years ago Dad was working at a hospital as a driver and he had to take a tiny deceased baby to the morgue, but it had no name on it.  He refused to take it until someone told him the name and marked the little box with the baby's name.  It makes me want to cry just thinking of my big 6ft 2in Dad standing his ground 'cos he thought it was disgusting that nobody had bothered to put the name of this baby on the box.  Hope that hasn't upset you - just wanted to show you that some people care, but sometimes not the ones with the authority.
I watched those programmes about Boy George and the 80s and I loved it.  I used to be into David Bowie, Gary Numan and Human League, but my head got turned by a boy and I ended up being a rock chick rather than a new romantic!   

Lulu-belle - it's Bruce Dickinson - being an old rock chick I sadly know these things.  I remember seeing Iron Maiden at Bracknell Sports Centre!!   

sorry got to dash back to my course - lunch is over!   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Kizzymouse - good luck on it all and enjoy the flight (sure the embies wont mind)  Not long now either my    with you!

Sezy - good to hear you sounding feisty and up for it -you have exactly the right attitude -  all systems go now!

Hi GIAToo - of course Bruce Dickinson that is the one. And Paul newman yesssssssss another of my crushes - lots of time spent dancing around my room to 'Cars'    

Nice to hear about what your Dad did,-  i would like to think that his action might have stuck in the heads of the people in question and even in a small way have made a difference (naive?  geez i hope not although i have been accused of being a bit of a Pollyanna at times   )


----------



## Sezy

Ooooo Kizzymouse - exciting times!!!! I'm sure your little embies wont mind  wooohoooooo, you'll soon be PUPO!!!

Gia - what a heartbreaking story  I think that sometimes hospitals dont realise the our baby, not matter early they left us, meant something to _us_. I love that your dad stood his ground - it shows great strength that he could do that. And your poor mum - how awful  When I read about what others have been through, it makes me realise how lucky I have been.

Thanks for all your love and support lovely ladies. I still don't know what to do...I'd like to do something, but not just now, if you see what I mean. I want to honour the life of that baby (I didn't even get the opportunity the first time) in some way at some point, I just don't feel like now is the right time. I do feel like I've moved forward from that whole experience, and resolved the pain and upset in my own way over time. I would have definitely done something if they had contacted us much sooner. I guess DH and I will have to have a chat about it later. For now though, I just want to focus on the present and put my energy into growing lovely healthy eggs 

Right now, I have to get writing an essay! Not the first thing I feel like doing! Not only is my tummy swollen and achy, but my chest, arms and back are a bit achy from the indoor skydiving the other day! I tell ya, it s really good workout!!!!

Hugs
xxxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Hi ladies,

Oh my you have all been busy chattering away.  That's what I like about this thread; it's small enough to have a bit of a natter   

Kizzymouse:  I wouldn't worry about flying home on the day of ET; your embie will just be floating, looking for it's perfect resting place at the time.  Lots of ladies do fly from clinics abroad, so I'm sure it's not a problem.  Maybe you can use the excuse to bump up to business class??   

Lulu-belle:  I hope your consultation goes well on Monday; shame about that 46yo lady's experience.  How old are you if you don't mind me asking?  Also, is it worth just ringing the clinic and asking if there's a general cut-off point where they don't like to treat?  Might be worth not wasting a journey?  I suspect you've looked into this already though, so ignore me    Beastie Boys?!  There's a blast from the past!  I have a claim to fame, but not music related... my Mum's 2nd cousing is John Barrymore, Drew Barrymore's Dad.  Not sure what that makes me to her... 2nd cousin once removed maybe?  The reason she's called Drew is 'cause it's a family name; it's my Mum's maiden name.  

Mimi41:  Welcome to the thread and congratulations on your pregnancy... it's always good to hear these good news stories.

GIAToo:  Aww, bless your Dad.. what a hero.  And how heartbreaking that they weren't allowed to see the baby your Mum had carried all those months; the hospital system sounded barbaric in 'those days'.  Not long 'til your scan now.  It's difficult to even think as far as getting pg, but I should imagine the time after is probably even more agonising, you poor love   The play sounds like a good distraction for you at the moment; how exciting.  Not that it's acting, but I had to give a presentation this morning... I'm always ridiculously nervous before getting up in front of people but then when I do it I love it and don't want to sit down!  

Sezy:  Well, I just have to say young lady that 28 follies is just FAR too greedy    Let's hope your coasting means you can do your trigger shot very soon and harvest those puppies (well, eggs, but YKWIM).  Oh, sad news about your baby-that-wasn't-to-be (what a strange term 'tissue' is), but it seems like you're seeing the brighter side now.  Can see how it would make you wobble though    I was reading a book of sayings/proverbs/verse (whatever you like to call it) earlier, that a friend bought me for me birthday and I'd just thought I'd share one of these.  I thought it was lovely; and excellent for PMA at all times (v important for us on this rollercoaster):

Your mind is your garden
Your thoughts are your seeds
You can choose to grow flowers
Or choose to grow weeds

Anyway, on that note, I shall love you and leave you... must get on with some work!

Jo
xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi everyone!!                    

Start injecting tomorrow for my last iui before its on to Lister and IVF    only 5% chance so not holding any hope. 

Sezy - can't believe you've got all those follie - you'll have loads of embies to choose from! this is such good news, even if your ovaries feel    at the mo. 

Gia - still thinking of you and your scan next week. You're not still p sticking are you?!   

kizzymouse - i agree with the others - flying back on transfer day will cause no probs as long as you keep calm. 


lulu-belle am with you on the food and diet front, though as a veggie i have been told to reduce soya based products as they containe somehing which can affect implantation. I love peas and couldn't give them up!


Blueberryuk  -  Re iui - i had 4 natural iuis last year and one medicated. All bfns - not even a late period. am just trying one more before IVF just in case as they say 3 med iui will give you a good chance. Specialist has said to go ahead with ivf after iui no 2 as due to age i apparently haven't got time to wait! am trying to be healthy, BUt have gone back to 2 **** a day as a calm down, on the up side i hardly ever drink (am talking 5 units a month max) so hope that cancels it out. 
Is anyone taking extra folic acid? didn't know whether according to age I should be taking a gram a day? Also take V pure omega 3 epa/dha sourced from organic algae (can't have fish oil as veggie and the algae is where the fish gt it from so it's purer and organic, not mercury traces like fish)


To everyone - am getting a bit fed up with everything being my fault over the baby thing. After getting married 7 weeks ago and having loads of pressure to lose weight and everyone looking at me, am not under pressure to get bmi down (guestimate 29 - too scared to go no scales) Starting to feel too old and too fat - which is making me reach for the choccy.


----------



## mimi41

Thanks for the welcome ladies


----------



## Kateu

Hi all

Not having done this before I'm not too sure what you should and shouldn't be doing. I've cut out alcohol, cut down caffeine (only drink tea anyway) and avoiding foods I don't like! We've been taking folic acid and zinc but nothing too drastic. DH is convinced it'll work 1st time, I'm trying to be a little more realistic. 28 follies seems an awful lot, I'm jealous! I'll be happy with enough to fertilise so they can put some back. You must be so uncomfy, I keep hearing horror stories about it all.

Hopehopehope, don't worry too much about the weight, everyone has their own natural weight which it doesn't matter what you do doesn't change. I know I have to exercise to stay at mine which is probably more than it should be but I'm healthy and that's all that matters.

Hope everyone has good weekends and enjoys the sunshine.

xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Kateu, Hopehopehope - it sounds to me like you are both doing just what you should be. I dont really believe there is a magic bullet for fertility just keeping your body as healthy as can be (and that includes minimising the stress levels -which is why i think it is important to let yourself indulge in the occassional naughties! - well at least that is what I tell myself   ).  And Kateu is right - dont beat yourself up about your weight we come in all shapes and sizes and the body chooses what is right for it and that isnt always in line with the standardised BMI guidelines.  

I take supplements and co-enzyme q-10 but that is basically it. I stopped anything that i wasnt getting on with like maca and l-argenine. I also have  a spoonful of royal jelly everyday but more because i love the way it tastes - like honey flavoured fudge!  So just follow your instinct and mainly try to keep yourself in harmony and as stress free as possible. Great weekend ahead so perfect opportunity to start de-stressing


----------



## Sezy

Just a quickie!

OMG I'm fit to burst!  I've got one follie of 33mm    Will know later today if we're good to go for Monday - I sure hope so!!!

WIll check back later for a longer chat!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezy - Good luck and let us know how it all goes - fingers and everything crossed for you and all the follies (including that king size one!)


----------



## kizzymouse

oooh 33mm       that's a big un! good luck honey xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sezy

Finally!!!!  We're booked for EC on Monday    Can't wait now - I think I'm going to explode!!!!


----------



## chocolatefudge

Sezy: good luck for Monday! I bet you'll be counting down the hours!!
chocolatefudge xx


----------



## jo_11

Sexy: BIG congrats! Please don't burst, it could be messy  Best of luck for Monday... OTD 7 June


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezy GOOD LUCK!!! I will be thinking of you on Monday all thoughts positive!


----------



## Sezy

Hey ladies.....hows that for inspiration......Kelly Preston (John Travoltas missus) pregnant at 47!!!!!!!  Assuming this is with her own eggs, it shows there is hope for all of us!!!!  Wooohoooo!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for Monday Sezy!!!


----------



## hopehopehope

Sezzy - good luck for monday - i have a feeling......

Giatoo - good luck for tuesday is it? think how good it's going to be on Wed when it's all over and you can relax and enjoy your BFP   

Kizzymouse  - how come your going to FET not egg donor? Are you going to Reprofit?

have a lovely and sunny weekend everyone


----------



## gaga

*Hi all*

Just did a great big long post, went to spell check it and it disappeared!!   

   *Sezy, good luck for tomorrow.... wow 33mm, its probably got 3 eggs in it     *

*Hi Mimi, mega congrats and good blessings.....    *

*Kateu*
About diet and supplements. As a health warning this is only my opinion and I am by no way an expert or more experienced than our other friends on the site. I have tried all sorts of food diets and I even went veggie for a while. I have bought several books on the subject too. None of it has worked so far. I honestly feel that just taking pregnacare to ensure you get the right trace elements and eating a reasonably healthy balanced diet you will do just fine. With me, at least not worrying about which type of fat how much whether its been eaten with the right veg starch or carbo is far better for the stress levels, which I beleive affects you far more. As my old Mum says "all things in moderation". This is also backed up by Peny at Serum. I say, for me and people like me, the mind is more important as it has more of an effect on you.

Currently in a bit of pain with both the surgery (hysto and removal of dead cells from the uterus) coupled with day1 pain that we all know and love 

Feeling very positive this time and I am definately going for DE as a backup. I feel that with my ovary seemingly being more aged than my youthful good looks. That the remainder of my baby making machinary may well be coming towards then end too, I really dont want to take that chance. This time I will have one good quality egg for the embryologist to go at and I am hoping and praying it will work..... feeling really positive about it     

Love to all
Brandie


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope - I'm doing donor FET - much easier and cheaper than donor eggs ivf - plus we don't know if there is a problem with our sperm and eggs - alwyas get good embies but reckon must be something chromosomally wrong.

It's our last go so decided on donor FEt at Gyncentrum in Ostrava CZ republic


----------



## Sezy

I have to agree with *Brandie* on the nutrirional front: I was talking to my accupuncturist a while back about supplements and things. He said that sometimes you can do more harm than good by overdoing supplements - for example, if you generally have a good response to stimms, then youshould lay off of additional l-arganine because it can actually be detremental (the levels in pregnacare conception are fine); too much vitamin C can put your immune system into overdrive, causing problems with implantation and mc (same for wheatgrass). His advice was just to take basic supplements - pregnacare, folic acid, vit d, Q10, fish oils, zinc and ensure you get a healthy balanced diet. I've been a lot more relaxed about diet this time - yet to see what results that brings, but it has certainly been less stressful, which has to be a good thing!

So, I'm all set for tomorrows EC. I feel pretty relaxed about it: on previous occassions I've been excited, and its not that I'm not happy and excited, but I just think that I'mused to it all now so take it a bit more in my stride! Although I' have a lot of follies, I know this doesn't guarantee lots of eggs - I've been coasting for 4 days and I may well have lost some of the eggs that were initially mature. But, as long as we get enough to fertilize and hopefully get some frosties I'll be happy  I just hope and pray that it will be third time lucky for me  ...I hope your feeling is right *Hope*!!

I'll check in with youall alter and let you know how it all went!

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend,

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## hopehopehope

kizzymouse - Am in similar situation but feel that the chromosomal thing is due to the age of my eggs - so want to try with donor egg first if the ivf doesn't work. I'm not holding out any hope for own egg ivf and am really just going through motions - am sure they're going to tell me my eggs are crap when they see them! I am really hopefull about egg donor though (am imaging DH genes mixed with tall thin slavic good looks rather than my own dumpy freckly ones!!)

i do wish you the very best of luck though - if they're good embies you should have a really high chance (is it something like 40%?)


Back to the sun lounger!!


----------



## kizzymouse

It's about 36-40% chance!
Better than the 2-5% I was given with own eggs the last go   

Our donors are quite similar to us and Czech's are quite good looking anyways   

Hoping this is our time ( after 8 goes I hope so!!)      

good luck hunny xx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Ladies,

I agree with *brandie* and *Sezy* on the nutrition thing. On both of my cycles I just took pregnacare and fish oils, but on the second cycle I was far more relaxed about my diet and I did better. I do have to say that I changed protocol and drugs too, but ultimately the whole thing was much more relaxing, and it worked.

Sezy - good luck for EC today        

Love to everyone else  
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All!

First consult with Dr Gorgy this morning. We both liked him very much. He is very no nonsense and definitely does not appear to be out for the money. He was honest and told us the chances with our own eggs were slim but we both (like you HOPEHOPEHOPE) want to try this first and then think about DE afterwards. He did another scan and came up with less follicles then the prev two i had but I know my left overy is difficult to see and this is the one that has had various amounts spotted on it so I am keeping an open mind. He also sent me for an AMH test which I feel will probably come back at almost non-existent levels. But we will persevere at least for now. 

GOOD luck again Sezy although you are probably already there and good luck GIAToo too. speak/chat soon!


----------



## GIAToo

Lulu-belle - glad you had a good consultation with Dr Gorgy!!   

Just a quickie from me - I wanted to add another lady in her 40s who got pregnant naturally with OE - a friend who I lost touch with for a while, she just told me she got pregnant naturally at 42!   

Gives me hope that things will work out nicely and hopefully it gives you all a bit more hope that you will be pg one day very soon!!    

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Thanks GIAToo it always helps the    to have a bit of anecdotal encouragement!  Could use a few    ' I think today too.


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hi All

Just wanted to drop you ladies a line to give all us over 40s some hope

My story on my profile signature basically had 2 fresh IVF cycles and 1 x FET (medicated) whilst 41 and all BFN

Then went to see Mr Atkinson at Care Manchester and gave it 1 last shot, I wanted to go down the donor eggs route but DH convinced me to try 1 last time with my own eggs at the ripe old age of 42 that was this March we had 3 embies put back

OTD was 4th April and I got my BFP no one more shocked than me!!!! What an Easter present!!!

1 little foetus growing away I am 11 weeks and 2 days today

Never say never and never give up hope ladies

Los of love 

Kathy xxx


----------



## Mind

Hiya. I'm 46 based in Dubai and a week into my IVF. I have no clue what the Dr is doing with us and we're just going with it and googling it after our appts. Despite being told that we have a 15-20% chance, we're going with what's offered, though triplets seem very popular!!!! They seem to keep you in the dark here, so I wait until I'm prescribed something, then google it to death.  I didn't feel so old, until I read these threads. Looks like I'm the wrinkley of the pack  

I feel fantastic but I'm waiting for the mood swings and just hoping that I may miss those!!!!


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Just a v quick one from me...

Lulu-Belle:  Glad your consultation went well with Dr Gorgy; are you going to go ahead with him, and if so, when??

GIAToo:  All the VERY best of luck for tomorrow's scan... looking forward to hearing the happy news   

Sezy:  I hope all went swimmingly today and that you have your plethora of lovely eggs ready to get jiggy with DH's sperm ce soir 

Hi to all the new ladies.

Jo_11
xxx


----------



## Sezy

Well ladies, I have to admit to being a tad disappointed   

Despite having all those follies, we only got 8 eggs out of them   What the ??  I'm not really sure what happened there!  Has nayone heard of this happening before?  I know that so many ladies get a lot less than that, but going on my previous track record (14 the first time and 17 the second time), I feel a bit let down:  something told me that they should have done it on Friday...I've been coasting for 5 days and I'm sure I've lost some mature eggs because of the.

So I'm just hoping that we get a good fertilization rate!  I'll let you all know when I hear form the embryoligist tomorrow.

Gonna go and chill now......

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy, don't worry - 8 eggs is still good    

Here's hoping for great fertilisation!!    

Are you having a 2 or 3 day transfer?


----------



## Sezy

Dont know yet hon, have to wait to hear tomorrow.....


----------



## jo_11

Sezy    

I can understand why going from 28 follies to 8 eggs may feel like a long way to fall but, at the end of the day, this is a REALLY good result, and it's all about quality, not quantity.  It does sound like a lot of your eggs may have ended up being over-ripe, so unfortunately you've had to forego these.  It doesn't affect the 8 perfect-for-fertilisation ones though, so let's concentrate on these, rather than mourning the others.  Plus you have to remember that not all follies will have had eggs in them.  

Fingers, arms, legs, and everything crossed for 'the call' tomorrow morning, and let's hope that there's lots of lurve action happening in the lab tonight with DH's little men - is it IVF or ICSI?

Jo_11
xxx


----------



## Sezy

We're having ICSI:  I'm a little worried because even with the 17 we had last time, even though 9 fertilised, only 3 of those were any good!  I'm just    that we get not just fertilisation but GOOD fertilisation ifswim........


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezy - Jo-11s right, quality not quantity - 8 is a good number, and the fact that they have been around a little longer says alot for the little buggers tenacity and strenght.  I have good feelings around this. Lots of         and try to relax and not worry. Let us know how it goes

JO-11, yes we have decided to go with Dr Gorgy he seems a good doctor who does not faff around or pull his punches. And he has some really excellent feedback on this forum too. So on our way I guess


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone! Hope you've all been enjoying the sunshine? I LOVE this weather!! Though it was less nice at Waterloo station today at 6.30pm come to think of it....!

Sezy - Congrats on your 8 eggs!! I know you had soooo many follicles (how did you do that?!) so 8 sounds not so many, but it's still more than most 40+ ladies manage. And you only need one good one after all. Sending you lots of   

Lulu - so glad you've found your clinic at last & you both liked the Doc. I haven't looked at his feedback, maybe I should! Thanks for your PM, I will reply soon!

Lulu & Jo11 - thank you for your weight gain tips. I am currently carrying a little plastic box of fruit & nuts around with me at work every day, I hope that will help! I can't have extra milks & creams & cheeses (I can't believe that was recommended!) as I'm lactose intolerant, but I'm trying to eat a bit more generally. I do have soya milk or lacto free milk, but not much of that. I know people say different things about soya but I can't believe a milk free diet is that bad. I mean, the Chinese & Japanese seem to reproduce OK! And any of you ladies that have the opposite problem of a little extra weight, I'll have a bit please! Do you think it could go on my boobs please not round my waist??  

GIAT - good luck with your scan   & hope the play is going well

Mimi & kathy - congrats on your BFPs   

Hope - good luck with the IUI  And congrats on your wedding!

Well, I'm still thinking about IUI as a possibility before another IVF. Thanks for your thoughts ladies. We have an issue which means IUI is more necessary for us. Interesting that 3 medicated IUIs gives a "good" chance, whatever that means!
With diet & vitamins, I'm trying to be healthy but not too obsessive. My only extras are multivitamins with folic acid & omega3 fish oil. I keep meaning to make some flapjacks but haven't got around to it yet yum! Right off to have my chinese tea now, night all


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi BlueberryUK just a quick one have you ever tried hemp milk?  it is gooooorgeously creamy, and rich in calories, proteins and omega 3's.  it also comes in vanilla, chocolate ect.. flavours although my preference is just for the plain unsweetened one. 

And yes you are right - pretty gray looking out there right now! brrr.....


----------



## Sezy

Hi Ladies,

Well, out of the 8, we have 4 embies and we're going for a 3 day transfer on Thursday.  Still feeling a bit disappointed, (and DH is all croos with me 'cos' I feel like that) but I have to keep reminding myself that on our first go wegot 4 embies (out of 14 eggs) and still got a BFP.  So I'm just praying that my little ones continue to flourish!  I need to heed the sadvice I give to others too.....it does only take 1!

THank you all for your support and kind words, I' know youa re all so right - I think I was just a little taken aback after having so many follies.

Everything crossed!

xxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Woohoo!! Well done Sezy   

Good luck for transfer on Thursday    

3rd time lucky for you!!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hey Sezy congratulations on your 4!  To my mind that is a really good amount to get. And it does only take one! (although of course one of the IVF giveaways is older couples with twins apparantly   ). I am sure these are really tough cookies too they got this far and are still going strong. So sit back and dont worry about a thing ( i dont know about you but i find some alone time cooking (anything!) in the kitchen with billie holliday tends to restore  my harmony and balance in times of anxiety  )  And great luck for Thursday.


----------



## GIAToo

Had my scan today and they said I am 6 weeks and 5 days pregnant (which i don't get as I thought it was from day of EC plus 2 weeks?) and the embryo is measuring at 6 weeks and 3 days. They said they allow for +/- 4 days in their measurements, plus there was a "very strong heartbeat" and they were very happy. Thought I'd feel relieved, but I just felt a bit weird, still too scared to start celebrating I think














Sorry, I know you probably think I should be just happy, I AM going to try and relax a bit more.

Sorry for quick post, have to dash off to rehearsal  and all the best to Sezy again      

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

Ladies - would you mind if I joined you?
I'm 41, and just started DR on Sat - long protocol, own eggs, with icsi. We're doing this cycle at the LWC in London. We've had a few ups and downs (3 cycles, 2 FETs, myomectomy, polypectomy....) all of which led us to our lovely daughter who will be 2 in July.


Anyone else at a similar stage? And / or at LWC?


Big congrats to GIA Too!!


Fluffyx


----------



## mimi41

Giatoo it is totally understandable how you feel, i still can't relax and i only have a few weeks left.

Welcome Fluffywith teeth, good luck with dr


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Just a quick one - but CONGRATULATIONS GIAToo knew it would all be fine. And big welcome to fluffy!


----------



## Lulu-belle

hey anyone know what this 'send money to' clickie thing is that has turned up under all our names??


----------



## Sezy

Gia that is great!  Really happy for you hon!  

I'm just hoping my little ones hang on til THursday now...kind of wish they had done a 2 day transfer cos I just want them back in me where they belong....

Everything crossed!

Lulu-Belle - no Idea what that hingy is, I've clicked onit and it doesn't let me do anything!!!

xxxxx


----------



## hopehopehope

GIAtoo    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         

Please enjoy it!! I would have been so happy to get a bfp when I was using a donor - I am SOOOOOOOO pleased for you.

Many many congratulations - by the end of June you'll be past all the early hurdles and nasty scans and tests - what a lovely start to summer xxx   

Sezy - great new about FOUR embies!!! i hope this will be your time


----------



## gaga

*Sezy*
4 is great news.... really pleased for you, you have done ever so well.

GiaToo
Properly preggars with a little heart beat too, I am soooo happy for you.... well done gal!!!

Kathy and Mind .... welcome both, just keep glued to the thread as the posts come thick and fast, and this lot are a real boost to you and very supportive.

LuLu 
Good to hear you are on the way with your journey too. Very important to have confidence in your consultant he sounds good.
Hope it all goes swimmingly

Love and warm vibes to all
Brandie


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

just a quick one from me...

Sexy: All the very best for ET today. Am I right in thinking that the fertilisation rate was better than before?? Will you go for 2 or 3?

GIAToo: I thought it was EC plus two weeks as well... Are you more pg than you thought then? So glad it's all good news; unfortunately it doesn't stop the worrying! Have you tried any of the hypnotherapy CDs? I find the Natal Hypnotherapy ones really good.

Hi to the new ladies. Sorry, can't scroll and name you all as I'm on my iPhone but a very warm welcome. And I just wanted to say to Fluffy that I may be cycling with you, as long as we're told we can cycle this month... Follow-up next week and AF due around the 11th (SP).

Jo_11
x


----------



## jo_11

Sorry, SEZY!!!!


----------



## Sezy

Hey Jo - you can call me Sexy if you want    hehehehe!  ET is actually tomorrow - a day 3 transfer.  So I'm praying that they keep thriving....I just want them abck with me now.

Re fertilisation rate:  The first time I had 14 eggs, 11 mature, 4 embies, BFP, but mc; The second time I had 17 eggs, 16 mature, 9 embies, only 3 made it to transfer day (2 transferred), bfp, but mmc; this time, 8 eggs (not sure how many mature as DH took the call and didn't get that info!!), 4 embies........

I keep getting this feeling that they're going to call me and say that none of them have made it   

Welcome Fluffy!!!!  

Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Oh Sezy (got your name right this time!!), this is the worst part I know, just wondering if there'll be any to transfer.  Four is a very good number (my favourite number in fact), so there's a good chance you'll have some!  It sounds like your fertilisation rates are similar to the second go... I work in % and first go (with BFP) was 36% fertilisation, second 56% and this go 50%.  What's the betting you'll be debating tomorrow whether to have 2 or 3 transferred   

In the meantime, they're in the best place, and I presume will be left untouched today... what time are you in tomorrow?  Chant after me... divide, divide, divide, divide little embies!

Jo
xxx


----------



## Sezy

Oh Jo, I love your positivity!  And I'm trying, I really am.....

But I'm sat here with tears in my eyes because my DH has just had a right old go at me because, in his opinion, this journey has brought nothing but stress   .  He feels like he has lost his wife, all for something he doesn't even want.  I'm not sure that he's be willing to try again if this on doesn't work, and I just can't bear the thought of not trying again....So many of my friends have had children, or are pregnant and entering into the world of motherhood, and I feel so left behind and left out; once a women has a baby, she is in a different wordl, and if you've not had a child, then you just don't fit in any more...I just feel scared.  Part of me is even wondering if we should be together anymore...I love him so much, and he loves me too (he wouldn't have even come this far if he didn't), but we want different things - maybe I should let him go...I don't think I'd bother with another man if that were to happen, I'd just do it on my own...

I know I have changed along this journey - who doesn't?  But my urge is so normal and natural, who has the right to deny me the chance?  No-one, not even the man you love....

I'm just so hurt by his attitude towards this   

Sorry for the moan, but I odn't know where else to vent this.

xxxx


----------



## jo_11

Oh bless you Sezy, as if you haven't got enough to deal with at the moment!  As you say, DH wouldn't have come this far with you if he didn't want this for you.  I know I'm guessing here but it sounds like he's just so upset at where you are with all this that he wants to do the manly thing and 'fix' it.  As he's done everything in his power to fix it, i.e. by doing his 'thing' at the clinic the other day, what else can he do?  He must feel, to a certain extent, like a bit of a failure and probably feels helpless to help his damsel in distress (see what I did there?  Armour/damsel??).  So the only way he can think to fix it is to go to the route of the problem... to his mind these issues weren't there before you were ttc, so that's his solution.  It's all very crude and rudimentary, but aren't men  

I have to say that I very much keep my feelings to myself as far as DH is concerned.  If he saw how angst I got over things he would tell us to call it a day re tx; he's already threatened this in the past.  Hence I keep my feelings to myself, or vent via FF.  It's my outlet.  

In fact he's just rung me up today to say the credit card from the last lot of tx has just come in... so I know money is a conversation we'll have later.  Sigh.  Over £7k this last round for us, and we've spent over £25k in total so far - ouch.  I'm trying to come up with positive spins like saying I have over £300 of drugs still in the fridge, so won't it be oh-so-cheap next time   

I'm really where you are with the pg/with-children friends... where do I fit in??  And it's not just because of this that I want children; I WANT to fit in; I want to be there.  So I really can empathise here, as can we all.

So, just to let you know that you're not alone and that we're all here for you sweetie.  

I'm sure your DH doesn't mean all this and it's just frustration that's letting him come out but he is a    for giving you this unecessary stress the day before ET.  I don't know about you, but I'd feel the need to clear the air ahead of tomorrow... and this stress after the 'tissue' thing; blimey it's always something, isn't it?  

Big hugs     

Jo
xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Sezy - I don't know what to say, I just wanted to send you a few      You really don't need extra stress at this time, so the only thing I would say is try to just focus on your mental health and well-being and getting those embies back inside you where they belong.  I have everything crossed for you and    that you have 2 (or 3?) good ones to put back tomorrow.  It does only take one good one though, I am proof of that    Take care hun    

Hi Jo!   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Sezy

You are so right Jo. I know that I only feel like this because I want it so much - I want to get sucked into that world of babies, nappies, breastffeding and mum talk - I understand now why they say you are 'in the club' when you are pregnant...it is like an exlcusive club!!

Men do try to fix things with the simplest common denominator dont they? 

I know I feel below par right now because I'm bruised from the EC, and I'm currently on a heady mix of the dexamethasone (steroid) AND the antibiotic they give you after EC...add to this the excitement/anxiety/hope/fear that we all experience during tc!!!! 

But, as it so happens, he has just called me and, in his own way, apologised. He said all those things to me just as he was on his way out to work, and just kind of left me there feeling crap! He apologised and said that he is just wants me to feel happy that I'm on this journey and have the opportunity - his words were "I'm not saying that you can't continue on this project, but at least be happy that you are doing it and smile and be positive about it" - I know what he means, but isn't it difficult to do that all time?!

We're fortunate in that these 3 goes have been NHS funded - this is our last funded cycle, after this we have to pay. So hopefully this will be the one 

Just want my little embies back now, so that I can lavish love and attention on them!

Thanks for listening hon - I think I'll take a leaf out of your book in future and keep my feelings to myself, even if I have to put a mask of jollity and positivity on!

*Gia* - thanks hon. I know going it alone has its down sides babe, but it has some serious up sides too...like not haivng to deal with crap like this! How are you doing today? Hope its all starting to sink in for you now!!

Love and hugs to all of you
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezy

First of all lets take a step back from this - we dont know yet that this time will not work, in fact it is giving all the signs of being a success so lets keep that in mind. Secondly, the way he is feeling is natural - think of all the emotional swings and round abouts we as women on this journey go through - he will be experiencing these too. He might even be quite frightened, both of it not working this time and of it working. He is probaby scared that the introduction of a child will change things between you this is natural and i believe my other half often also feels this. It doesnt mean he doesnt still support you or that he wouldnt support you again - we all have these wobbly moments of fear and turmoil. My guess is he is having one just now. Give him some space and yourself as well. When things are calmer see whether you can talk things out rationally. Address the concerns and fears head on. you have both been through too much together for things to break down so easily. 
I do really understand the 'left out and behind' syndrome. I feel it all the time. When my single 40+ freind from home announced she was pregnant and then announced the birth it was like getting kicked in the stomach. I really do feel like the last one in the corral . And also I have to admit i fear being alone when I am older - i dont mean like i need someone to look after me i just mean that wonderful feeling of having family/partners/freinds  that you love and reach out to. So I am completely with where you are coming from.  Please dont feel so very down - remember this is a stressful journey for both of you and will take a toll on emotions at times so big    have a good cry and take some time out. It will all work out just fine.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezy - think we crossed posts  - but see these things do turn out ok and happy to hear it I am too.


----------



## jo_11

GIAToo   

Sezy:  I'm with GIAToo (who's proof it does only take one, and also that you can do it on your own... but I'm sure your DH will be fine).  Just got to focus all energies on those lovely divine dividing embies.  And another v sensible response from Lulu-belle (  Lulu-belle)... it reminded me what you said about your DH when you were pg before, and how very upset he was after the mc.  Too many emotions to cope with at the moment I fear... it may be he's just being reminded of the upset from last time.

Sezy:  Like Lulu-Belle I missed your post as well.  Glad DH has made up with you.  Now you can just concentrate on you and your soon-to-be precious cargo   

Jo
xxx


----------



## jo_11

P.S.  Sezy, I'm not advocating the use of a mask of happiness when dealing with tx, but it's just how I deal with it as far as DH is concerned... it's just easier that way.  It sounds like you are able to speak with your DH (this is probably encouraged between you if you're both psychiatrists??) - luck you.  But for me and DH I prefer the line of least resistance; stiff upper lip, and all that.


----------



## Sezy

Thanks so much all of you!  I feel much better now!

Lulu-Belle - I hear what you say about fearing being alone when you are older...I have that very same fear of not having that feeling of family around you.  My older sister (who has no children, but by choice) feels the same.

You have all been such a support to me during this - even through your own troubles.  I'm so very glad that I found you ladies, because I don't know what I would do without youright now   

You are all so right, and I do feel so much better now   

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezy Really glad to hear you sounding happier    - I think we all do each other a world of good - for me having you all here to share with makes it a much brighter, less frightening and lonely journey. Group Hug all round!!!


----------



## Sezy

I agree Lulu-Belle - it really does help to know that you are not the only one having these feelings; sometimes it can be easy to think that you are completely loopy and deranged 

I don't know where you all live, but I think it'd be lovely to meet you all and have a good old natter over a pot of tea (decaff or Redbush of course!) - I have no friends in the same position as me here, and it can be really lonely 

I talked to my best friend earlier - she's older than me at 47, and she had got a family, 2 girls aged 16 and 10. She has known my DH since she was 18 and he was 28 - they used to be an item all those years ago! Anyway, she knows him very well, and knows his moods, just as I do - she said to me that he needs to be careful otherwise he will loose me and she thinks that he reverts to being a little boy when things get difficult, and gets all sulky...he likes to have his own way, but that he has met his match with me as I'm far more stubborn than he is, and now I'm in my 40's, I've moved to different place when it comes to what_ I_ want, i.e. much more determined! Interesting, the insights you get from other people........

Anyway, I'm just looking forward to ET now...and to getting a BFP in 2 weeks time    - PMA PMA!!!


----------



## Lulu-belle

just a quick one from me - yes i was thinking the same thing the other day re de-caff meet.  most of my other  40+ freinds are either committedly childless out of choice or have grown up children. The former try to understand and sympathise but i can tell it is very abstracted for them, and with the latter i dont feel comfortable bringing it up - like it will highlight how much 'out of the club' I am and only spark pity. OK so I am a bit     too!!


----------



## Sezy

Well, there's no reason we shouldn't organise one!  Even if we are from far flung corners of the country I'm sure we could manage something!

I agree, those who have children of any age just don't understand, and those who have chosen not to have them equally don't understand!  I do have one friend who has no children (no DH either), she did get accidentaly pregnant 3 years ago, but ended up having a very traumatic MC at about 14 weeks.  I know that she' love to have a baby, bu it traumatised her so much that she has been too scared to ever go through it again.  But, she has an awful lot of issues going on in her life and despite my attempts to contact her, she seems to not want to know me at the moment. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

I hear you. One thing I have learned from all this (among many things !) is what an incredibly strong emotional subject this is for so many people (including ourselves of course) I mean even more then I ever imagined. it makes people behave in very unexpected and fundamentally irrational ways. The fact that I literally couldn't face having any more contact with my friend from home when she became pregnant and more so now that she is a mother still surprises and shames me. Your friend might have similar emotions about the fact that you are in a loving supportive relationship and trying for a baby.


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

I'm hearing you re friends with/without children. At the end of the day, only ladies going through this can fully understand. I haven't mentioned ttc to many and so I'm avoiding the ones I haven't mentioned it to. Andfor the ones I have mentioned it to I seem to be no longer 'Jo' I'm now Jo-who's ttc' and I can't bear the pity!

There's so many areas of my life affected; I can't even go shopping any more as firstly no money and secondly, what's the point in buying clothes if I'm going to be pg??!

I'm up for a meet-up... I live in Reading (brilliant idea of mine to move out of London ready for non-existent baby ... Commute's gone from 15 mins to 2hrs) but work in London.

Sorry for the moan!

Jo
x


----------



## Sezy

Oh my!  I feel the same about my friends who are pg!!  I just don't want to talk to them.  On is on her 2nd baby, and the other is having her first and shein particular has really been through the mill these past couple of years..her DH (aged 38 now - she's 35) fought and survived non-hodgekins lymphoma and got the all cler just over a year ago: they wondered if they would be able tohave children after the chemo, and they didn't even want them until faced withthe possibility of nor being able too - anyway, here she is 3 months pg after trying for such a short time - and her sister too - and her brother's gf!!!  She knows what I have been through this last 18 months, and yet she still is putting scan pics up on **.  Iknow she is happy and excited, but I'm not the only one of her friends trying so hard to get pg, and she should consider their feelings...I'm actually thinking of deleteing my ** account as i get so fed up of all the 'happy family' stuff on there!!

Are we mean for feeling like this about our PG friends

I know what you mean about it affecting different areas of life Jo- I'm the same with shopping!  I brought some new jeans a few weeks ago and then wondered about the wisdom of doing that if I'm going to get pg!  

As for meet up - I'm in Essex (oh yes, Essex girl born and bred in Billericay of Gavin and Stacey fame - no white stilletoes, but I am blonde   ) and I'm quite happy to get into London or drive anywhere!

Talk soon lovelies - I'm off to make pasta sauce!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sezy

PS: Dont be sorry about moaning!  I've done my fair share!  And as we were saying earlier, its OK to let off steam here - we're all in the same boat and have the same feelings, and so we understand when one of us feels pants   So moan away my love!!!


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

thanks for the lovely welcome ladies
Sezy - gosh this journey is pretty much the hardest thing our marriages ever have to contend with.... looks like you and dh a=have a great thing going though and that he does feel able to be hones with you - and say sorry


Jo 11 - that wd be great! hopefully af due this weekend - but buserelin often delays it but hopefully sometime next week


fingers crossed for everyone!


fxx


----------



## gaga

*Hi All*

My timing must be so far out, i miss all the goss and conv. It is difficult for us to try to talk to others as they really dont appreciate what we are going through. Even the good friends and close family are not good enough as you also feel that you are almost wearing them out with it. Also the more you talk to them the more of a failure you feel. Especially when the well meaning say "any success yet" how are things on the baby front". I just wish we had kept it from absolutely everyone, thats what we are now doing with this round and have told everyone we are just waiting for it to happen eu-naturel!!

Sexy (i think its better!!)
Simple souls they are, but they too have feelings, while we get totally wrapped up in it and can talk about nothing else, they are trying to be supportive and practical but completely powerless and almost completely none involved. My DH is super and I could not ask for better but even he feels separate from it all at times and of course has half an eye on the bill!! Big hugs hun... glad you sorted it   now its     time.

I am soooo glad that at last its been suggested that we have a meet..... I am certainly game and cannot wait. Just feel sorry for the venue as the ambiance is going to become a little strange with us lot continually nattering.
I live in Birmingham.... happy to travel and organise a venue if needed.

Love and Stuff
Brandie


----------



## mimi41

Hope everyone is good.  Sorry i haven't caught up and i don't know where everyone is, but i will try


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck today Sezy!!!


----------



## Sezy

Hey *Brandie* - Ya can't stay away too long or you miss all the goss!!!! Yes, our DH's do have to deal with alot onthis journey! Fortunately we havn'et had the money thing to worry about thus far as we've been NHS funded - only time will tell if we have to start thinking about that. My DH is wonderful really, i think he was just feeling extra stressed yesterday as we have a lot going on what with IVF, the business and him moving his armour workshop to a new location...I guess me having a worry session was the last thing he needed  We're all fine now 

Hi *Mimi* - how are you hon? Just catch up when you can!

Thanks *Kizzymouse*!!!

Well........................I AM PUPO!!!!! We had 2 beautiful (that was the embryologists description!) embies put back, both grade 1, 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 6 cell. We did have the option of putting another grade 2 embie put back too, but after a lot of humming and harring, we took the advice of the consultant who was doing the transfer and just went for the two top grade ones: he said the risk of triplets and any complications was too great, but that it was up to us: after we made the decision, he said that he thought we have made the right choice - so I'm happy with that. They only freeze grade 1's, so no fosties - the 4th embie was a slow little grade 3, 3 cell. The transfer went very smoothly - the com=nsultant doing it actually teaches others to doit and has been around since the very first IVF's were done, so we were in great hands - I didn't feel a thing. I did weep with joy, especially when the embryologist told us that we 2 x top grade embies; and plus, its a very beautiful and emotional moment when they are put back...DH was holding my hand and it was lovely 

So now I'm just      that our little ones stay with us, and for the duration this time! I've decided to try and carry on as much as normal this time - carry on with gentle yoga etc - Barts just say to carry on, but don't to anything too vigerous...so i wont be off to Airkix again any time soon 

Now in the 2ww mental asylum 

Getting excited about the prospect of a meet up!

Love and hugs

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

HOOORaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy             

big congrats Sezy that is just really great news I am so pleased and excited for you

Celebration herbal teas all round!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sezy

Thanks LuluBelle!!  I've just had a lovely cup of redbush    Gonna spend a couple of days relaxing n chillin', and then try to stick to normal, but gentle, routine next week....


----------



## jo_11

Sezy, congrats on being PUPO! Sounds like you've got two pretty perfect embies on board.  I know Billericay! My ex went to school in Ingatestone so I've got friends in that part of the world  Sod herbal teas today; I met up with a friend for a 3 hour lunch and champers all the way... So it seems I've celebrated your ET in style for you 

Jo
x


----------



## Sezy

Way to go on the champers Jo!!!  I think sparkling water is the raciest I'll be getting for a while   

Wow, small world isn't it?!  Yes, Ingatstone is just up the road up towards Brentwood.  Its quite a nice area, but the high street is starting to loose some of its character with lots of chain restaurants (ASK, STRADA etc) and bars openening (like there's not enough pubs in Billericay already!).  My dad still ieves there, but I now live in a place called Rochford just outside SOuthend on Sea...its famous for Dick Turpin and Anne Boleyne!

xxxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Small world indeed... A friend of mine lives in Eastwood, so v near you. Oh Boleyn... That brings back memories of being taken to West Ham matches but being told not to talk to anyone as I sounded too posh (am not posh btw just have a southern, rather than Essex accent, but ex thought it might get him beaten up - idiot!). 

x


----------



## Sezy

Jo, thats so funny!  My DH has a very posh accent (originally from Cumbria, but spent most of his life in Hampshire) and hasn't been beaten up yet after 16 years living in the area!!  I managed to get rid of my Essex accent - I lived in America for a couple of years and ended up with this really awful Essex/American drawl:  I met me DH not long after coming back, and although he fell for me, my accent really grated on him (it did me too if I'm honest!) and so I went and had voice coaching to soften it    Most people don't realise I'm from Essex now as I just sound neutral

Eastwood is really close to me!

xxxxxx


----------



## rubyring

Hey you lot, do you all chat on here while you're at WORK?!?!?!?!? Shocking behaviour! And I can't keep up with you all  I've already been in to work once, had a little snooze then got to go back again in about 20 mins, will get home about 11.30pm & find out what you lot have been gossiping about  (No computer at work for me!)
First of all, well done to you Sezy! So glad everything went well, keeping fingers crossed  
Lulu - glad your consultation went well. What next? And no I've never tried hemp milk!! Where do I find it?
GIAT - so glad the scan went well, take care & enjoy your performances
Fluffy - hi & welcome
The idea of a meet sounds interesting.....

Well, my news. Having seen my chinese doc I think we're going to forget IUI after all that & just try "naturally" until the next IVF. Have been getting my head around doing another IVF sooner rather than later, most likely August. I'm concerned about the emotional ups & downs having done it once & found it so hard when it didn't work. (Did I say a girl at work has a BFP after her 1st IVF, she's 2 weeks behind where I might have been, she's told everyone whereas I told no one, & she sits directly in front of me. She's 36. It's been hard, but I guess you've all been there.) 
But at least we know what's involved with IVF now which is a nice feeling. However the worst headache is the treatment costs. Especially as we got stuck in Norway last time due to volcano dust & ryanair are barely paying out anything. But we can't wait cos of my age! Grrr!! Sorry for the rant. 

Right off to work again now, catch up with you later
x


----------



## Sezy

Thanks *Blueberry*!! What do youdo that means you have to work such hours

I totally understand how you feel about your work collegue: someone we know via someone else had her first IVF just a couple of weeks before me last October...we found out just after my mmc in January that she was now 4 months pregnant, due just before would have been (in July). don't need to describe how that made me feel 

But its good to hear that you have a plan of action: I always feel better when there is a plan  I hope it all works out for you hon - I think all of us on here have had such difficult journeys, we deserve it!

Oh i forgot to mention this girls: following on from DH being weird with me yesterday....whilst we were at the clinic today, just after embies had been popped back in, DH asked how much of our frozen sperm they had used "...just so we know In case we need it...". And when we were trying to decide on the 3rd embie, he said "...well, you're obviously still fertile, so we'll just have a fresh go if we needed to...". So I guess he's Ok after all and we were both just being a couple of silly old sausages!! 

So, we all seem pretty up for a meet up, so lets see if we can oranise something - it seems like most of us can get to London? What do you think girlies?

xxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

well done on being PUPO Sezy - praying this is your time


----------



## gaga

*Sexy's Pupo!!! Yeahhhhhh*

Onto that wonderfully stress free period of time known in your case as the 2WWWWWWAW (week wait writing while were at work)   

Any how PG people don't make me sweat with envy (well not much anyway) coz with all these big positive vibes we are all going to be PG before this time next year...... yes we are!!!   

Waiting for my treeatment plan at the moment, probably be the middle of June.

London sounds reasonable. On a weekend?

Tarra A Bit (as they say in these parts)

Love and stuff 
Brandie


----------



## Lulu-belle

HI Everyone!  Yes OK I admit it here I am in work and the first thing I am doing is POSTING!   

BLUEBERRY - Re Hemp milk, I get mine from the Earth Natural Foods store in Kentish Town it is the only place I could find it in London but I am sure it must be sold elsewhere too and maybe online. 

Re get together, as mentioned I think I can get most places so just wherever most suits everyone will more then likely work for me too. OK onwards to do a bit of actual work!


----------



## Lulu-belle

oh and BRANDIE - I really like that positive outlook- in fact I am going to make a point of coming back to read your post in those occassional moments of   .

We should I think if it all goes to plan be starting as well in mid June-ish although I am partly convinced that my AMH test will come back so low that the doctor will tell us there is no point going ahead - is that a bit paranoid or just normal?


----------



## Sezy

Morning ladies!

Thanks for the  *Kizzymouse* xx

*Brandie* - you are so +++++++ hon! But you are right - together we can do this...the lovely Gia has got the ball rolling...but she's been a bit quiet this couple days; hope she's OK.

*Lulu-Belle* - I think its perfectly normal to be paranoid (if that makes sense!) in this game; just look at how down I got on myself earlier this week, when in fact everything worked out fine (so far!). I think everyone gets those doubts and fears - and then feel positive....that why they call it the rollercoaster I guess! (did someone else say that the other day)

I've done something to my left arm in the night.....I was so tired last night that I fell asleep as soon as my head hit the pillow, and Imust have selt at a weird angle or something because the top of my arm/shoulder is agony today. Think I've pulled something. Its incredible how incapacitated you become when your arm screams at you every time you move it  But, I'm at my accupuncutist today and he is also a pain consultant, so that's handy!!

Ttying to relax and take it all a bit easy today, but DH wants me to take a tool he hired back to Mark1....I hate going to those blokey places (DH would do it, but he's in clinic today). So I will be finding a chap to lift it out of the car for me - I'm not lifting a thing for 2 weeks!!!

I guess posting on here is more interesting than working...but I'm not always working: my work is client based; i'f I've got no clients in, I'm free to do as I like! Although, I should be studiously studying and working on my MA right now! But posting here is more fun 

Looks like we're moving closer to a meet-up: London is sounding likely; and I guess weekends are best. So, its just a case of when! I can do pretty much any weekend over the next few weeks.....

Catch up later!

Sezy/Sexy
xxxxxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Good afternoon ladies, hope you're all well... start of a long weekend, woo hoo!

Yes, I was v bad yesterday and posting while at work but seeing as I was in at 08:30 and didn't leave 'til 20:00 I figure I'm allowed   

I'm up for a meet-up if one's arranged   

Jo
x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Just on meet up note - we are away for a week starting tomorrow (spain - a bit of sun and relaxation!) so if possible not the next couple weekends would be really great. Would hate to miss it!


----------



## Sezy

Maybe we should plan it well ahead - end of june or something?

Lucky you Lulu-Belle, off to Spain    We'll miss you during the week, but hope you have a wonderful and relaxing time hon    I might have tested early by then (I know    I'm a bad gal!)...the last 2 times I tested around day 9 or 10 and got BFP....

Hows everyones day so far?

xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Pretty quiet from the looks of things!

End of June works for me.  Should be nice and sunny by then hopefully too.


----------



## Sezy

Yeah, tis quiet today....maybe everyone is getting on with some work today!

Just got back from accupuncture - I love my accu man, he is so wonderfully positive    He said he has good feelings about it this time...hmmmmmm, maybe I'll get twins!  How lovely!


----------



## Lulu-belle

My other half is petrified of getting twins,  but I am feel like I kind of wouldnt mind - after all they would be great companions for each other and keep each other from getting frightened or bored adn look out for each other in school and stuff like that - that is my rationale anyway    

Glad you had a nice time with the acupuncture man. And i agree with him - I have goooooooooood vibes about this one for you


----------



## jo_11

Yes, working today,for a change!! My DH will be disappointed with anything less than twins... Would be good to get it over in one go but OUCH! 

Let me know some dates... I'm off to Spain at the beginning of July but before or after will be fine.

Lulu-Belle, whereabouts are you going?

Sezy: I have a good feeling for you too 

Jo
x


----------



## Sezy

Aw, ladies, thank you so much for your good vibes!  I have a good feeling too, but trying to keep feet on the ground!

Trying to add an OTD ticker, but its not  flippin' working 

As a provisional date, how about the weekend 26/27 June  ooooooo, I'm excited about meeting you all!


----------



## jo_11

Fine with me but I can only do the Saturday... DH only gets Sun off so I spend time with him... He doesn't get home 'til about 11pm the rest of the week so it's the only time we have really.

Right, I'm off to the gym now then home.

Jo
x


----------



## Lulu-belle

That date works for me just fine I think. 
JO- going to Jerez (I think it is spelled like that!) - my other half is a keen motorcyclist and we are going over for a track event (he has three days on the track I have three days to myself at the villa/hotel wandering around the village, sleeping late, reading books, and lying in the sun. It really does work for me!    Once the track event is over we are going to take the rest of the week as a holiday and just do some sightseeing and relaxing. We both kind of need it lately

And me too off to the gym - legs bums and tums!


----------



## jo_11

Ah yes, Jerez (pronounced with lots of phlegm... Hh-er-eth - with a bit of spitting on on 'th').  It's funny how the Spanish pronounce their Js as H's... DH's Mum still calls me 'Ho' rather than Jo, even though I've told her what it means   

Have a lovely time.

Right, packing up now.  Bye ladies!

x


----------



## Sezy

OK, lets pop that date in the diary ladies.....once we know whos coming we can decide on the location  

My DH will be freaked whatever we have!!!  Once they're here though, he'll love them bundles  

Your holidays sound lovely.  We've got nothing planned this year - summer tends to be quite busy for DH with armour stuff, and he sometimes works at the Tower of London operating the seige engins in the moat during the peak tourist season - he loves is as he gets to dress up and do pantomime banter with the tourists!!!  Last year we went to Center Parcs in Sherwood Forest with my family (mum, dad, sister and her partner, and my brother) - we all had such a lovely time that we're going again this September to the Suffolk one...I'm hoping/looking forward to breaking the good news while we're there and then booking into the Spa for a mum-to-be treat!!!

Your both so good going to the gym!!!!


----------



## Angels4Me

hi all

sorry to gatecrash but im trying to find peeps that had a fibroid and whether it made a difference to their fertility getting pg etc

thank you
angels


----------



## Angels4Me

sezy, centre parks sounds lovely, i havnt been. we are considering new year but not sure as the activities seem for good weather

jo. you made me laugh about your mother inlaw pronouncing your name wrongly    i went to jerez with my bro and niece and none of us could spk spanish so our phrase book got used quite a lot


----------



## jo_11

Hey Angels4Me:  I haven't had a fibroid myself but a friend of mine (who had a successful ICSI 4 years ago) had one during one of her treatments... she had to have it removed so I'm assuming that means it could be a problem; not an expert though!  There may be a thread for this; have you tried a search??  Welcome btw!

Lulu-Belle:  Hope you have a lovely holiday in Spain.

Sezy:  Hope you're nice and relaxed during the 2ww; are you off next week or back to work?  Seems like Sat 26 June is a date then??  Once we've got numbers we'll have to think of a venue... ideas?

Hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Jo
x


----------



## mimi41

I had a fibroid removed before my first icsi as it was blocking a tube and my con said if embryo sticks to it it would be a problem.  Had it removed and got bfp but mc'd.


----------



## Sezy

Angels - sorry, can't help you with the fibroid thing.  But stick aorund - this is a lovely group of ladies!

I've put the 26th in my diary!  We'll think of a venue nearer the date.

Trying to relax on the 2ww - but tearful today (more on that in a min):  Youknow when embies are put back and you know they are all alive and well?  And then a few days later you begin to wonder if they are OK?  Well, I'm at that stage!!  I'm not really feeling much - no twinges nothing!  I'm trying to remember what I felt the last 2 times, but to be honest I can't!     

I myself am feeling OK, but my DH is really low at the moment and despite my (our!) profession, I just cant help him! He has a lot of pressure with his other job (he makes reproduction armour), and I know he is stressed and concerend about the outcome of this IVF - he's not saying anything, but I know he is: this past year has been horrible and everything that has happened around IVF has had a huge effect on our business...and I know he blames me to a certain degree: so now he is just so moody and it doesn't seem to matter what i do to try and snap him out of it. The thing is, he doesn't care whether we have children or not (he'd actually prefer not!) - obviously this does cause problems! But his love for me is such that he is willing to go along this path; and whilst he hopes it works - for me - he is anxious about it...but he's not talking about it to me, probably because he doesn't want to stress me in the 2ww...but his moodiness is stressing me!! Its easy to forget that this is stressful for the men as well   

He's not once asked me how I'm feeling since ET:  maybe he's just trying to carry on as normal until we know.....

Gosh, everything I've talked about DH this week makes it sound like I have a problem marriage!  We really don't - we love eachother to bits...I guess its just IVF stress!!!!!

Hope you're all having a good weekend!

Love
Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## gaga

*Hi Sezy*

Dont worry its those hormones. My DH has been like this a bit too,. He said for him its about him not wanting me to get too over excited just in case it doesn't work, as my come down will be so much greater and therefore more difficult for him to deal with me. For a lot of men that is more difficult to deal with that having a baby or two or three!!

Lulu - speaking of which DH is dreading triplets (that would of course be with DE for me) but would love twins. It would be great to get it all over in one but on this occasion given the choice I would go with 1 egg, 1 grade A embie, 1 2WW, 1 BFP and 1 baby    . I know for sure your AMH will be spot on   dinna worry. Enjoy Spain.

I am afraid I am going to have to take a big fat rain check on the meet  as I have just had my dates through. I will be in Greece from 23rd June until 6th July.  
We are going to use it as our holiday too, so have booked into a lovely 5 star hotel, I am being pampered so that I can have the most comfortable relaxing surroundings while Peny works her magic no matter what happens.       

Hi Angels 4me - reference fibroids, I am told it depends where they are and size but wit the drugs involved it can become more unpredicatable. Far better to have them out and while the surgeon is there to check there is nothing else. Serum did an excellent job with my uterus, in identifying a polip and removing it as well as doing a scrape to help make a lovely comfy bed for an embie or two.

Keep on smiling, praying and hoping ladies
TTFN
Brandie


----------



## gaga

Ooops

Looks like DH is having hormone treatment from my post(one should always proof read first)    

My advice would be to let him know there is not just you and this fight that is important,  he is too...... give him a bit of TLC, a belly full of food, a couple of beers and let him practice baby making and he'll be fine.... theyre simple souls bless em.   

Keep smiling
TTFN
Brandie


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi eveyone - not been on this thread for a few weeks - the lister ladies thread is a full time job!!

I'm up for a meet up in London - can i come? when is it?

Am currently on 2ww after med iui. 
have first app with Lister on Friday and hope to start ivf by end of june. 

just had tests back fsh 9 which is good for 42 i think?


----------



## Sezy

Hey Brandie - thanks for your thoughts.  I realise its just hormones for me (goodness, maybe DH has been at my progesterone pessaries!!!)...I know that he is just concerned about how I will be affected if this one doesn;t work out for some reason.  Strangely, apart from all the normal 2ww madness, I'm quite relaxed.  My DH is normally such a chilled and relaxing influence - it worries me so when he gets like this   I popped into his workshop today on my way over to my dad's - Im took him a smelly rose from the garden and gave him a hug.  He seemd OK, but there is something deep down bothering him.  I will certainly give him some loving later....2ww styleeee  

Such a shame you cant make the 26th - but i:m sure if this one goes well we will have another one at some point.

Hopehopehope - Of course you can!  ANyone on this thread is welcome  I see you are on 2ww too - whne is your test day hon?

I hope my embies are finding a nice place to nestle!

xxxxx


----------



## mimi41

Ladies sorry can't make meet, i am being induced around that time so will be busy lol

Sezy this is a horrid time the 2ww is so stressful hun for the both of you.  Praying it works for you


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone, hope you're enjoying the long weekend?
Teehee I knew you were all at work gossiping on the forum! Wish I could do that too!

Hi Sezy! I knew everyone would understand about my work colleague. It's so hard! It's worse as it was IVF & at the same time as me. Don't think I'd mind if it was a natural pregnancy / at any other time. You're right it's better having a plan of action though. I'm glad everything has gone well for you this time. Keep   Try not to worry about your DH. In my short experience of being married(!) my DH does eventually tell me things he needs to, it just sometimes takes a while & I'm not very good at waiting!
Lulu - I've found some hemp milk online, I'm thinking about ordering some. June sounds like a good plan! Good to know you don't have to wait too long. Again try not to worry about the AMH test, there's nothing you can do about it. Have a great holiday!! My DH likes motorbikes too  
Angels - I have 2 fibroids. No one has said they need to be removed. Obviously it's better not to have them but I think it depends where they are?
Brandie - glad you've got your dates through, excited yet? And how lovely to have booked in a swanky hotel   
Hope - good luck with this 2WW! But great you have a back up plan of June
Mimi - hello! And yes you will be busy eek   

Not much to report here. Trying to eat lots but it's hard as I think I'm genetically meant to be slim! You know how some people put on weight when they get stressed & some lose it? Well I always lose weight. Have relented & bought cake, so much for the super healthy eating  As for the meet, I'm in London but I will have to work that day, though not until later on. I'll see how the plans go & see if I can make it nearer the time. Dinner time, bye for now!


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Sezy:  We can all empathise with the 2ww, it definitely plays tricks on our minds... are you still on those steroids?  As for your DH, I'd say a few things... firstly, he's got other things on his mind so, meant in a nice way, "it's not all about you".  It sounds like he's done the manly thing and 'retreated into his cave' to go and brood over things.  Obviously it's difficult to analyse exactly what he's thinking but, at the end of the day, you know that you've got his unreserved and total support in this, so this is the thing to focus on.  He's obviously dealing with everything else in his way.  And, hey, that's why you've got this site/thread   Not sure I can offer any words of wisdom in terms of dealing with the 2ww; I still think they should bring out something that can put us in a coma for the whole two weeks!  It would make life easier.  Oh, and the other thing, that made me laugh, was you describing your DH's hobby as 'reproductive armour'... ooo, do I need this to ttc naturally??!!    

Mimi:  That is a feeble excuse in not joining us!!!!    Well played, we'll let you off.

Brandie:  Another feeble excuse; going to Greece for tx you say?     Best of luck hon; we'll keep everything crossed for you... hey, we can have a toast to you and Mimi when we meet   

Hopex3:  Glad you can make the meet-up.  I've got my follow-up appointment at the Lister next week (Tuesday); who're you seeing.  And IKWYM about the Lister thread being a full-time job; it's soooo busy!  Where did you have your IUI btw?  Hope the 2ww's treating you OK?

BlueberryUK:  Ooo, maybe you can make the meet-up; maybe if we do a lunchtime thing??

Hi to all the other lovely ladies on this thread... hope you're enjoying the long weekend.

Jo
x


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi  - Jo - lister app with Dr parikh?

2ww going fine except for cyclogest pessaries - they keep falling out - dh has tried to help, but i seem to be continually covered in gunk (tmi!) I don't need them as no progesterone issues, just there as a back up. 

iui is self funded at my local hospital - af due Fri 11th June and they've told me to test a week later. AF is never late so i'll know by then unless the cyclo extends luteul phase? don't have much hope as it's my second med iui (6 in all now)  DH sample was only 5 mill count which is a bit low, but not low enough to abandon.  We're very much in loveright now having only got wedded 2 months ago which is helping me with the disappointment of being 42 and childless. 
God, better go, am sounding sorry for self, hormones!!

when is the meet up?!!!!


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

hi all
just a quickie to say Angels I had broids and eventually had them removed before conceiving our dd - feel free to pm me if you;d liek more info
fxx


----------



## jo_11

Morning ladies,

Hopex3:  The meet-up is due on Sat 26 June if you can make it?  I just posted on the Lister thread, so wishing you luck for Friday's appointment with Jaya.  Re the bum bullets, they can delay AF, or bring her here early, confusing though that as!

Hi to all the other lovely ladies on here; hope you had a good long weekend.

AFM, got my follow-up this afternoon... I have three pages of questions at the ready!  Poor consultant, I'm probably her worst nightmare; def a case of 'a little bit of knowledge is dangerous'   

Jo
x


----------



## Sezy

Morning all - how is everyone today?

Jo - thank you so much for your thoughts:  I think you are very right in that DH was just doing the man ting and going into hi cave.  He's actually much better today - feel like I've got him back a bit    

Mimi - well - how very dare you be induced on our meet-up day    How exciting....I hope its me one day soon!

Hope - How lovely that you're all in love    - stay that way for as long as you can!.  DH and I are too really - I don't know what I'd do without him!


I'm still not feeling much on this 2ww and I seriously wish I was!  Just don't know what to think at the moment.  Had 2 odd dreams last night - in one I had twins and they were asleep in a peapod!  In the other one of the clinic nurses was telling me that embies had arrested   .  From a professional perspective all I can say is that it is indicative of whats on my mind right now!

I'm sure I felt something by now on the last two cycles....is it possible to get a BFP and have felt nothing??

Jeez, I'm just obsessing now -must try and do some work....I'm selling a load of stuff on Ebay, so I'd best get listing!

Catch-up later girlies!

xxxxxx


----------



## mimi41

Sezy believe me after 18 years i never thought it would happen to me but here i am.  Keep going hun


----------



## jo_11

Sezy:  You'll see from GIAToo's posts that she didn't have any symptoms, and lots of other ladies don't either... a friend of mine had 7 IVFs and was so convinced she wasn't pg the last time that she went out on a bender the day before her OTD.  You'd think no one would be more in tune with their body than her but she was pg.  And friends who've had more than one have v different pregnancies, so I wouldn't read too much into having no symptoms.  Although seeing that you're on the 2ww and there is nothing else on your mind, I know these are wasted words!   

Mimi:  Wow, 18 years; it must feel so surreal.  But seeing as you're soon-to-be-induced, guess your large bump makes it feel v real!  Are you busy nest building in preparation?

Jo
x


----------



## mimi41

Jo the nesting thing has not started yet but i'm sure it will hun


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi all -OK so i couldnt keep away   just checking in quickly to make sure everything is going well with all. having really nice relaxing time in sun - 

SEZY hey hormones clearly rocking and on course very glad to hear. 
June 26th great for me - better sign off now as other half is muttering about how much this is costing him a minute!!  

take care all


----------



## Sezy

Hey Lulu-Bell - Glad you're having a nice time in Spain! xxxxxx

Question:  Is feeling horny a good sign, or am Ijust getting a bladder infection  I've got this very pleasant sexy sort of feeling, but its in my uterus just above my pubic bone - kinda warm and generally nice    What do you think?

Had a funny dream last night about being in a car park and needing a pee, so I snuck behind a car to go (as you do!) and did a HPT whilst i was at it!  It was a BFP but couldn't get excited as i was still going!!!  It woke me....did actually need a pee   

No other symptoms to report!

xxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy, not long to go now hunny     

Progesterone can make you have funny dreams and have funny feelings down there!


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

I hope you're all well.

Just to let you know I had my follow-up on Tues. Although we're going to cycle again Aug I feel a bit miffed that the consultant said I've probably got rubbish eggs. We had 5 embies at grade 1 on day 3 and had 2 morulas transferred on day 5. We thought this was good but got no recognition of this. TBH it makes me a bit scared to try again with my eggs. Ho hum.

Brandie: Can I pick your brains re the cycle you're doing with DE back-up please?

Sezy: Hope the 2ww's treating you well... Those pesky bum bullets give you all sorts of side effects so I'd try and ignore if I were you.

Lulu-Belle: Hope you're having a lovely relaxing time in Spain.

Hi to Kizimouse, Mimi, Hopex3, GIAToo and the other girls.

Jo
x


----------



## mimi41

Jo those embryos sound better than mine, i always have fragmentation.  My clinic don't actually grade but no way would mine of been grade 1


----------



## jo_11

Thanks Mimi... See!  You're proof that it can happen!  They've still said my chances are around 15% but they've scared the sh!t out of me; esp when she mentioned 'probably genetically abnormal' just way too many times.  Unless they actually dissect the embryo, how the h£ll do they know??  Maybe she was just trying to get me the worst case scenario but I did feel like I was being repeatedly slapped round the face.  I guess it's all a bit raw at the moment, but I'll probably bring myself round.


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

Jo - that's shocking of them to describe your eggs like that - a) they don't seem to be looking at the evidence, and b) they don't seem to have any inkling how it might feel to be talked about like that.... should we send the boys round?


Am a bit demented that af hasn't shown up... DR always delays by a bit but am now on day 33 and ready to burst! Am alos eating enough chocolate to create a national shortage )


Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the fab weatehr today
fx


----------



## jo_11

Fluffywith teeth:    Yes, let's send the boys round!       Nice one!  Sorry AF's not here yet... I'm not really au fait with DRing but can you take the pill to bring on your bleed?  I'm sure I've read about ladies doing that, no?

xxx


----------



## Vaudelin

Jo - have you thought about changing clinics?


----------



## Sezy

Hiya!

*Jo* - oooooo, how insensitve   - some people need to work on their bedside manner!!!! I say, going by your embies, go for it hon!

*Fluffy* - if AF doesn't come they can give you something to bring it on....fingers crossed you wont need that though!

I've had a funn old night: Whilst meditating last night I had a very strong sense that i was PG....intuition or wishful thinking?  Then i had a very restless night: I had lots of 'sensations', slightly twingy ones, witha fluttery sort of feeling in my tummy. My heart was going like the clappers! Then when I finally got to sleep had a horrible dream that i was in a car with DH and a friend and we fell backwards into a river! I woke up just in time  Today, flutter, churning feeling still sort of there, and I've got some 'boob feelings' - not sore or achy, just 'there'. On both my previous cycles I tested on day 7 (today) and got BFN and then tested 3 days later (4 days early) and got BFP - but this time I feel too scared to test! Seeing accupuncturist tomorrow, he can normally get a good idea of whats happening from my pulse - so I might wait and see what he says! All I can say is - can I have the horney feeling back please??!!! 

Later ladies!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Vaudelin:  No, not thinking about changing clinics... I'm on my third already; I'm such a clinic wh0re     I 'dumped' the first one, and the second one dumped me.  If it comes to it I could change consultants... mine is known to be a bit of a straight talker.  I'm sure I'll survive    

Sezy:  Oh my, your mind has been doing overtime!!  At least you made it half way through the 2ww without going too   ... so far anyway!  Yes, the acu should be able to feel a pg pulse... left wrist I think.  Fingers crossed! 

Jo
x


----------



## Sezy

Hey Jo - yep, I have a highly active mind generally, so at times like this it does go into overdrive    

Where is everyone?  Its been so quiet here this past few days!

I went to accu.  At first he was not at all happy with my pulse (he say right pulse is the important one for us ladies) - but I was really anxious and had been rushing a bit, so it was jumpin around all over the place!!  After is had chilled a bit, he checked my right pulse and said that it was more like the pulse I had when I was PG, and he confirmed this when he checked again after the needling - so he was pretty confident that all was looking good......

..........move on 24 hours:  OK, you are gong to have to call the pee stick police     - yep, I caved, and did an early HPT.......and guess what?.....................................I got a faint +++++ !!!!!!!  I'm seriously shockes as I have had so few symptoms!!  I just started getting a bit twingy today, and felt a bit 'off' - Ijust had a feeling it would be OK to test....DH doesn't know, and I'm going to keep it to myself until OTD   

So for now, I'm cautiously happy - a long way to go yet!

Hope everyone is OK and been enjoying the sunshine!

Lots of Love

Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## mimi41

Ooh Sezy i am soooooooo pleased for you.  Now take it easy no more rushing around


----------



## kizzymouse

naughty girl!     but yay! a faint +ve!!!    

Here's hoping ......................


----------



## Sezy

Hey Kizzymouse and Mimi!

Thanks ladies!
I know, I deserve a smacked bum    But I'm glad I did!!!  Hopefully, in 8.5 months, I'll be where you are now Mimi!

Ijust noticed on your ticker, Kizzymouse, that you are off in 10 days for you DE cycle!  How exciting!  I've got everything crossed for you   

I wonder where the others are?

xxxxx


----------



## mimi41

Sezy your one step closer hunny, i wish you all the luck

Kizzy 10 days will fly, praying things go well for you


----------



## gaga

Boo, just doing some lurking, hiding in the bushes but I'm back.

*Sezy - *Naughty lady, but very nice. Yowzza everything crossed for you baby, dayz to do are getting few.
Speaking of phew, isn't this weather just fab   I guess not so great for you though Giatoo, keep going hun.

*Jo - *I have PM'd you, but it does look like your eggs are OK, certainly far better than mine.... keep going honey  

2.5 weeks to go yet, starting to get excited now. I stop taking my pills (used to help my lining as I had a scrape last month) in 9 days then I should start my cycle 3-4 days later. So sad to be missing our meet but I'll catch up on the goss in greece      

TTFN
Brandie (sorry about the colour, just like a change now and again   )


----------



## Angels4Me

hi brandy

i like the sound of oe and de at same time. wish i could do but i have to downregulate because of my adenomyosis when having de so dont think i would get oe whilst downreg'ing. shame as i feel this next natural cycle the success rate for me will be extremely limited as im 45 in july and havnt gotten pg since age 20    we have paid for a 2nd natural ivf at serum but if it doesnt work would like to do a de cycle but can only afford one. good luck, i will follow your journey

angels x


----------



## Mind

Hi Sezy

I'm a newie - oldie but newie and have been reading your posts. I'm crossing everything for you. How very exciting. Know exactly what you mean about DH doing it all for you!!! Bless him. He sounds like s typical bloke really.  And I would also cheap and be doing early tests. I'd do one now if I could but I'm only on day 6 of my injections

Anyway, I hope it's all good for you.

Nite nite from a very hot and humid Dubai

Mind x


----------



## hopehopehope

had first app with Dr Parikh at the lister on Friday - am starting on short antagonist profile in a week. Need some help...

re supps - can anyone pm me with DHEA info?
Any other supps other than omega 3's and folic acid i should be taking?
where's the cheapest place to buy the drugs!!

Sezy - that's FANTASTIC    news!!! will keep fingers x'd for you - it's not for want of trying  - when is your otd date?


----------



## hopehopehope

forgot to say i need

Nafarelin 60  x 1
nafarelin 30  x 1 
menopur 300 ( 48 x 75ius)
ovitrelle 250mcg  x 1
cyclogest 400mg  x 30


----------



## jo_11

Sezy: Woo hoo!!!!!!! Is it your 'official' test date today? Are you going to the clinic for bloods??

Hope x 3: I responded via the Lister thread xxx

hi to all the other lovely ladies. Sorry have been AWOL, silly busy at work!

Jo
x


----------



## Sezy

Hello everyone!

*Mind* -  Welcome! Thank you for your kind words, and I wish all the luck in the world for your cycle; you'lls get load of support from the ladies on here....there have been moments where I couldn't have done without them!

*Hope & Jo* - My otd isn't until THursday! My clinc don't do bloods, just give you hpt to take home, then you phone them with result and they book a scan for a couple of weeks later. i wish they did to bloods though...I'm wondering if my GP will do them?

*Brandie* - good to here from you hon - wow, you get going soon then?     wishing you lots of luck!

I wonder if Lulu-Belle is back from her holiday yet?

We need to get plans sorted for the meet-up - any ideas for a location?

Tested again yesterday, just to be sure - still BFP! Did a FR test - line a bit stronger on that! OK, no more tests till OTD now!!!

Lots of love

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## Mind

Thanks Sezy. Yes already you ladies are walking me through sooo much. It does make a lot of difference. All those HPT's, it has to be good news!!!!

Hope x 3, for once I can help here. Makes a change from just asking...
As I'm 46 and extremely challeneged in this area, my Dr told me to take DHEA for 3 months before I started my ICSI last week. When she scanned me before I started taking them, I had 3 eggs. After three months of 75mg a day, there were six. I'm still taking them now throughout my treatment.

I googled them a lot and though not many people take them, they are supposed to prepare your eggs for this treatment. They're not easy to find though. I'm based in Dubai and managed to track them down out here but many of my Dr's patients can't source them. My Dr delayed my treatment for 3 months whilst I was taking them, so they must be good! Hope that helps and good luck with everything.

Mind xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All!  Back from holiday now and raring to go. 

SEZY - congratulations on the positive!!!! oh heres keeping the   's going strong I am so pleased for you !!!!!!!!!
MIND - welcome to the forum Sezy is right you have come to the right place you wont be alone here
JO, BRANDIE, KIZZIE MOUSE MIMI BLUEBERRY AND EVERYONE!!!! - glad to hear people sounding well and JO - dont let that that downer stuff re egg quality get you low - i feel like they always have to say that somehow just to manage our expectations (like they need it!), 

Re location for meeting up - I was going to suggest maybe Canary Wharf as a possible venue? as I think easy to get to from most spots, lots of cafes and restaurants to choose from and wonderful in the sun - thoughts??


----------



## Sezy

Hey Lulu-Belle!!  Welcome back    How was your trip to Spain?  Hope you had a lovely time.

OK, I know I said I'd stay away from the stick until OTD.....well I didn't!!  Well, did you really beleive me?  Anyway, did a digi test today and it said pregnant 2-3........I guess I can safely say that its real and I am a newly pregnant lady!!  I just pray now that its a sticky one (or two!?).

Lulu-Belle, you idea of Canary Wharf sounds good - how would I get there from Liverpool Street  I'd have get on the DLR I guess  So looking forward to meeting all of you!

Hug all round,

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

oooh pregnant Sezy!  I like that - sounds like it is definitely official now.   so plllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeased for you!  

Re Canary Wharf from Liverpool street - you can get the circle line to tower hill and then DLR from there or get the central line to bank and DLR from there. 

but make sure you get a seat - you are carrying a precious cargo now!


----------



## Sezy

Oh that's easy then....I'll just get to Tower Hill - I'm a bit of a Circle Line regular with all my trips to Bart's!!!

Yes, I'll make sure I stick my belly out  and make someone give up that special seat for those who are pregnant or who can't walk well - hahaha, my DH sat in that seat the day I had ET and he said ooooo, You should be sitting here I guess - bless him   Oh my porr DH - he doesn't know yet!!!!  I've not told him as he'll be miffed that I didn't wait til OTD!!  But I sort of like having a little secret at the moment - only my FF buddies know right now!

Well, preggo or not, I have some tidying to do as we have therapy clients in tomorrow!!!

Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies, 

I can do Canary Wharf if that's our chosen location... I know it v well as I traipse there to work every day! 

Jo
x


----------



## mimi41

Mind i took dhea and i swear they helped me.  I got mine from biovea, hope you can access the site

Sezy i am so pleased for you


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi - 

firstly WEll DONE sezy!!!     Can't believe your keeping it a secret - but understand  - my hubbie is stickler for the rules!!

Thank you JO11  - will check lister thread in a mo

Mind - Hello!! Thanks SO much for that info - though i start the pill for ivf next week i will check the net and try to buy some this week.

Lulubelle Hello! hope to see you at the meet up if i'm in london

Mimi41 - thanks for the biovea info - will do that straight away. 


info: pmt symptoms would indicate iui not worked, though af not due till Friday - i know - if you know what i mean.  

xxx


----------



## gaga

*Sezy... biggest congrats, we'll call it the OFFPD Official FF preggy date    *

*Lulu - Welcome back honey.... going on my sort of hols on the 23rd*

Jo - I have PM'd you today

Just a quicky, will call back 2mora

TTFN
Love Brandie


----------



## jo_11

Hope x3: Hope you get all your meds sorted; the Menopur's the only really expensive one. And fingers crossed your AF type symptoms are actually pg symptoms... It's so confusing 'cause the two are so similar. If your appt's this week, when are you hoping to start tx (assuming you're not pg already which you might be!)?

Brandie: Thanks so much for your PM... I will drop you back a response soon (and yes, that was a short msg for me!).

Hi Lulu-Belle, Kizzy, Mimi, Sezy et al.

Jo
x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Alexine and welcome to the forum and this thread. You will find everyone very supportive on here and also no strangers to the periodic 'meltdowns' so we all know where you are coming from!  Good that you are feeling better though and more positive.   Let us know how it goes with the AMH. I had mine taken a few weeks ago but do not have the results yet.


----------



## Sezy

Welcome *Alexine   * As Lulu-Belle has already said, you've come to the right place! And oh yes, we've all had those melt-downs...haven't we ladies!!!! It can be a tough old road, but when we stick together we boost each other up and we get through the hards times, and celebrate the good times  I wish you all the luck in the world honey - and remember, whenever you feel like a rant or feel down, you know where to come....but we like to hear the good stuff too - its a shared journey at the end of the day!

Hello  and a big  to all my lovely friends out there!

So we've sorted where we're going to have the meet-up...all we need now is a time and what 'establishment'. I do'nt know Canary Wharf, so I'm gong to rely on someone who does to recommend somewhere - I do'nt mind as long as there is veggie!!!!

Tata for now!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

ok unfortunatley my AMH has come back indicating a 'very low ovarian reserve'. We have a few more tests to get results for from our GP and the doctor said that when we have them back should make an appointment and we will 'make a plan'. 

Currently wondering what the point is when my body is clearly not playing ball

one of those moments I guess......


----------



## jo_11

Lulu-Belle: What was your AMH level? I've read of ladies with levels of less than one who've got pg. It just means you may not produce that many eggs but as we all know, it does only take one. My AMH is 3 and I got 6 eggs last cycle. It's never nice to hear though when we 40somethings feel and look so much younger. Fingers crossed for your other results... When are you expecting these?


----------



## jo_11

P.S. I got more eggs than when my AMH was 10, which was two months earlier! At the end of the day, this is a relatively new test and is not the be all and end all. You'll be fine. xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Jo - thanks for the kind words i really do appreciate them. You have already made me feel a bit better. And I know you are right and I honestly was expecting that my results would be rubbish (although of course hoped they wouldnt be!) but as you say it never quite prepares you for the let down. 

I dont have the actual results yet just an email from Dr Gorgy indicating that they are 'very low'. I have asked for them to be emailed over to me. The other tests are just things like chlamydia ect.. I have yet to have an acquascan which I am hoping will be next in line.  

So heres hoping that I can at least produce 1 good good good egg!  (       come on ovaries!!!)
and thanks again for the positive vibes- definatley needed just now!


----------



## jo_11

Glad you're feeling a bit better. Even though we're expecting results like these it still doesn't prepare us for the slap round the face it feels like when they're delivered. I take it you have your FSH and LH results then? 'The plan' may be max drugs and SP but, I have to say, I always feel wonderful on the stim drugs


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Jo

My LH was 1.4 and my FSH 9.2. Bring on the drugs!!!!


----------



## jo_11

There's nothing wrong with those!! You'll be absolutely fine. xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Aaah Jo you are a god send thanks.  and thank goodness for this site too!


----------



## jo_11

Sezy: There are LOADS of places at Canary Wharf. Where we go will, I suspect, be driven by the weather. We can decide nearer the time.

Alexine: Welcome


----------



## Lulu-belle

amh is 1.07    - nearly 'undetectable' fertility.


----------



## Lulu-belle

I think this qualifies as a bad moment!!!


----------



## jo_11

Lulu-Belle: At the end of the day, this only serves as an indication of how you may respond. Your FSH and LH are fine. Until you're actually stimmed, no one knows how you'll actually respond as they're only guessing, based on averages... When were any of us 'average'?? If they're willing to stim you (which they will), then there's always a chance. Re your clinic though, I'd definitely make sure they're prepared to go to EC with just a few follies... Lots of clinics have a minimum of 4. Big hugs. xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Thanks Jo I will check with them. We have an appt booked for a week from this coming Monday but will email them prior just to check


----------



## jo_11

I think it's worth doing. The last thing you want happening is (heaven forbid) your tx being cancelled or changed for IUI. I had this at my last clinic where they put me on a drug regime that was way too harsh for me, resulting in a poor response... Then they changed to IUI (rather than risk damaging their success stats) which was never going to work with DH's 6m count. A v expensive mistake!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Ouch!  It really brings it home how careful you have to be with these places. I have emailed the clnic and hopefully they will get back to me so I know where I stand. Thanks again for the good advice and positive thoughts!


----------



## jo_11

Hey, that's what we're all here for


----------



## kizzymouse

Hugs Lulu   

Hope everything works out with the stimms


----------



## Sezy

Hely Lulu-Belle,  I do'nt know much about AMH as I've never had mine tested - but I do know that there are quite a few ladies out there with low AMH who do go on to get PG and have babies - like Jo said, you just need to make sure you're got the right clinic and team around you.  I think there is a low AMH thread on FF somewhere - it might be worth checking that out.  But your other hormones look fine - Bart's only goes by FSH and LH and yours are within the range to go for a cycle.  Hoping it all works out for you hon xxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Thanks Sezy i am feeling a bit better about things already. Barts did not take AMH for me either and from what Jo says and also what i have been finding out the AMH test is not necessarily the standard yet. So here is keeping positive and hopeful!  I think a bit of Billie when i get home however will not go amiss tonight. I am sure to pull round - my natural state of being is generally the perennial Pollyanna!


----------



## Mind

Ladies you're fantastic.  Lula Belle, I know just how you feel.

After my 8 days of stimms and short protocol I went for my scan today. I have no clue what AMH is but at 46 I also have a very low ovarian reserve. After 3 months of DHEA I have 4 eggs, then just before XT I had six egg. You can imagine how rubbish I felt today to hear that I had only 4 eggs 3, 5, 8 & 10 (mm I think). So it's not looking good. I'm now on more injections - 4 a day till Sunday and my Dr said we may stop treatment if they are no bigger. I can't believe it. I also felt great on stimms and really thought this might be my chance.

I'm now feeling totally helpless and that if she says it's all over on Sunday, that there's no point in trying anywhere else, as ****e eggs are ****e eggs.

Time to get some sleep and try and chill.

Nite from a very humid Dubai

Mind xxx
I've been thinking about using an egg donar but I'm not sure if that's for me. DH was far from keen and it'll take a lot of persuasion. I'm not the type to give up but it's not looking good.


----------



## mimi41

Your follicles can still grow hun.  This happened to me they were going to cancel the cycle again, but con stimmed me for a few more days and they grew.  My con said sometimes it takes patience because we might be slow responders not necessarily poor responders


----------



## Mind

Ah Mimi 41 - you've made me cry! Thank you. I don't know what to say but this does make all the difference. I don't want to 'go down' for the next four days and nothing I could do was helping my PMA (and I'm normally great at that stuff) 

Ok, so with the 4 vials of Menapur per day (what ever that may be) and the other 3 injections per day, I shall hope for the best. Thank you. 

Support, experience and all this understanding is just amazing. I hope one day I can do for someone else what you just did for me  Your baby is due soon. How fabulous is that? He/she is getting a great mum!


Mind xxxx


----------



## mimi41

O gosh you are so welcome, i know exactly what you are going through!  I think it is very important to share our experiences because they can help.  Good luck to you hun


----------



## hopehopehope

HellooOOOOoooo!!

Jo11 - great price form central homecare! £200 cheaper than other online pharmacies.  Yey!

Alexine - hello and good luck on your journey - with that amh you should respond well to the drugs.

Sezzy - am with you on veggie meet up! Whe is your OTD - have SOOO got all fingers crossed for you!  

lulu-belle - AMH only indicates how you might respond.  Mine went up from 3.4 - 6.6 over 14 months despite the fact i was told it could NEVER go up - it did!! What is your Oestradiol - that can mask high FSH. My FSH is 9 but my eostradiol is high, so i expect my fsh is higher than the 9 recorded. 

Mind - save the neg stuff till Sunday - you might be worrying for no reason honey.    Follicles can grow more than 3mm a day so by sunday you will prob have at least 2 folls over 16mm.  i am sure i was told it was better if they grew more slowly? I am also thinking of egg donor - hubbie was against it but after conflab last night about the £7k at time ivf he's now coming to realise that ED might be the only way for is to have a baby without being totally bancrupt. He works and half lives in kondon, whereas I'm near Liverpool - keeping 2 households and travel expenses every weekend don't leave us that kind of spare cash to keep on going 3 or 4 times just in case.  i would prob go to Czeck for ED due to price and short wait lists. 

Hello mimi41 !


My Af is prob due tomorrow or friday (had pregnly shot for iui 2 weeks ago tonight) but am wondering whether cyclogest will delay it. I HATE it when that happens cos you start hoping don't you.... boobies have been very sore since i started the cyclo so its not a bfp symptom.  Clinic that did iui told me not to test until 35 days -- agghhhhhhh!!!!! Am going to try and wait if bfp is late as chem preg SO upsetting. 

Anyway - off to find a looser bra!


----------



## Mind

Hey Mimi 41 - hey. Still smiling.

Hope x 3. That's also soooo good to hear. Thank you. 3mm a day? Really? That's fab news and you're quite right. Shall save the misrable face and tears (oops too late!) till Sunday. I symapthise with that London/Liverpool thing you have going on. Yeah I bet it's all pretty draining on the pocket. I wondered how much it all costs in the uk. It's 7k a pop out here in Dubai too. Was interested to hear your comments about DE. So are the waiting lists an issue then? Mmm. 

I'm crossing everything for you on the BFP thing. You'll know on Fri. Oooh. Scary but exciting stuff. Just hold those boobies. That should do the trick!

Night

mind xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

thanks Mind       am sure it's a bfn though. iui would be too easy !

i almost wish someone would tell me not to go down the own egg route to take the decision away from me. I think Reprofit on Czech have 9 month wait list. other places vary. My BF spent a fortune to go to madrid and the egg donor only got 3 fertilised eggs, she was convinced they shared the donor's eggs with another patient, which is not what she spent E10K on!! i see donors as a way of growing your own adoption - with the benefit that half genes come from DH! (if that is a benefit of course!) i see embryo donation as totally growing your own adopted baby, which is why i'm on the list at a local fertility clinic. 

Food for thought eh -don't give up honey - you will get your bundle one way or another. xx


----------



## Mind

Now see I told you I didn't know much about this. Let me get this straight. you can have either agg donation or embrio donation? Are they two different things then and what's the difference?  10K eh? That's not cheap either but from what I hear, much more successful. And you've hit the nail on the head and the reason why DH is not keen. It's like picking your own early adoption, which he's just not up for. 
What happened with you BF then? Was she successful?

So you can just go on the wait list in the UK then? Is this on NHS or privately? Just as I was starting to get my head round this whole IVF thing, up spring something new. Hey ho.

Thanks hun

Mind xxx


----------



## jo_11

Wow, it's been a bit of a rollercoaster day on this thread!

Lulu-Belle:  You're sounding much happier     Billie?

Mind:  Fingers, arms, legs and everything crossed for your follies!  Re egg donation, that's a different lady's eggs with your DH's sperm.  Embryo donation is where you purchase an embie from unknown parentage.

Hopex3:  I agree that the cyclogest is REALLY annoying... it seems to affect me different ways each time, just to confuse further!  So, realistically, when're you going to test   

Sezy:  When's your offical OTD??  I've lost count!

Hi Kizzy and Mimi   

And just some thoughts from me on DE.  We've only had two IVFs, plus various tests and procedures only to find out there's nothing wrong with either of us.  But, we've already spent nearly £30k, and that's in only 9 months.  We cannot carry on haemorraging (sp?) money like this.  DH was always anti DE but after all we've been through, emotionally, physically and financially, he's beginning to come round.  I was never really into the idea but in a bid to get him to buy-in I've kind of bought myself in.  We're going to have one last try with my eggs, but if no luck, DE it is.  We will go to Spain because DH is Spanish and they do so much work on donor investigations.  I'm told the chances with my eggs is around 15%, but if we go DE, there's a clinic in Spain which does a 3-IVFs deal and the chances of success over the 3 cycles are 90%.  Basically if you use up 3, then you get (I think) 30% of your money back... it's about 12k Euros.  To me it's a bit of a no-brainer when I've messaged ladies on FF who've gone this route, who even have children already, and they don't feel any less love for the DE babies.  At the end of the day it's our bodies that nurture the child, so to all intents and purposes it's ours.

Sorry, I'll get down off my soapbox now... just some thoughts (and probably me trying to buy myself in further to the idea!).

Jo
x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All 

JUst composed long reply and lost the whole thing!  so this just quick whilst other half in shower
MIND - i am so sorry to hear of your bad experience. It is such a kick in the pants i know (believe me!) but one thing i have noticed is how resiliant and irrepressible we are and hope is right - why borrow trouble?  all may yet be well (for all of us!)     for your follicles

Hi JO, hope, mimi, EVEYRYONE! thank goodness for this thread - keeps us sane and with perspective. You are all great

Quick question also - anyone used DHEA?  I have been doing a bit of readingo it and reports verge wildly from it being the magic cure all that raised amh and  improves egg health to it being evil poison that makes you grow a beard   
re DE - i agree with the grow your own adoption simile- kind of the way i think of it too. My other half (LIKE JO) also is slowly coming round
got to go now - but     GROUP HUG all round and lots of      for all us


----------



## rubyring

Hi all! Been following this thread & all you lovely ladies but not posted for ages so now too much to remember  !!

First of all I found this thread a while ago
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0
talks about all sorts of vitamins & supplements. Someone was asking here recently? I've read & reread this & decided to incorporate a few more vitamins into my daily regime. I'm avoiding all the ones that interfere with blood as I'm on the Chinese herbs & I think they do that anyway. Who knows?! Wonder what you ladies make of all the supplements listed?

Someone was asking about drugs prices? I have done no research but the Norway klinikk sends my prescription straight to Fazeley Pharmacy in Tamworth.

Lulu - sorry you were upset about your results, Jo & Sezy have given some great advice, they know lots more than me!

Mind - good luck with all the injections!

Plans for the meet?? Canary Wharf is fine, what sort of time are we thinking? I normally do a dance class at 2.45 on a Saturday near Euston, I'd need to get there 2.30 if I go to that too.....

Interesting talk about egg donors. We had an initial chat & we both don't want to go that route. My DH was particularly against it, which I've decided to take as a compliment! However. I have lately come to think I would like to look into it at a later date & I need to know it's an option. It makes it so much easier to know that if we do DE then most likely we will have a little family one day. I'm biding my time before talking to DH about it again though. I have a friend who's done DE & is so so happy, she says most of the time she forgets her little girl is not gentically (sp?) hers.

As for me, I'm feeling quite positive at the moment, no idea why! Especially as the girl at work who's 1st IVF worked 2 weeks after mine was announcing she's having twins! (Luckily my friend who did DE was in today & she had heard & told me - no one else at work knows about my treatment.) I had thought this might happen. Luckily I only had to be at work for 2 hours today  so I'm sure that helped too. What else? Just continuing all my vitamins etc & trying to over eat to gain weight!

Take care everyone


----------



## rubyring

Hi Lulu - don't know about DHEA, certainly don't want a beard!!!  
Interesting that other DHs also need time & persuasion to come around to DE. Hmmmm.

Right better go now, night all x


----------



## jo_11

Lulu-Belle: I've been on DHEA on and off for a couple of months now... No facial hair in sight and my balls haven't dropped yet  Have been looking out for symptoms and can't say I've noticed any other than possibly being a little more hyper than usual, but I may be just looking for symptoms! I have heard that it can raise testosterone levels which can ruin eggs, so I'm going to ask my GP for a blood test when I go in on Fri for my thyroid tests.

Blueberry: Re supplements, I think it can be too easy to get obssessed with these. Believe me, I've been there! As long as you've got a balanced diet I think you should get most things you need. If you take too many supplements you'll only pee out the ones your body doesn't need , so it's literally money down the drain. That said I'm taking EPO during first half of my cycle, royal jelly and CoEQ10. Plus Zita's vits.

Jo
x


----------



## CLS

Hi Ladies,

I'm about to start my IVF treatment and need to buy the following drugs but not sure the best / cheapest place to get them from. Any suggestions greatly appreciated!

Progynova
Gestone
Prednisolone
Claxane

Thanks!

CS


----------



## hopehopehope

cls - i just got a good price from central homecare. contact them and tell them what you want. they'mm emil you a quote. when you want it send them a cheque and precription and they'll post it out pdq.


----------



## handy1

Hi ladies
I am going to start tx soon for IVF ..I think my hospital go for the long protocols only.  Is this protocol suitable at my age? did any of you have an experience and shall i go ahead?

Handy


----------



## alexine

Thanks for the warm welcome...still trying to figure out all the ins and out of the site and the lingo so bear with me and I'll get into the swing of it!  I'm new at all off this IVF stuff results of blood work AMH etc...going to try on my own next month at GCRM and I'm nervous...no I'm SCARED!!! After reading your posts I am humbled by all your courage...you really are an amazing group of supportive women! Thanks for including me here.
I'm sending out to you all the positive vibes I have!
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

CLS: Looks like Hope's sorted you out re where to get drugs; there's also a thread on FF about cheap drugs, so it may be worth looking at that but I've always used Central Homecare. You don't appear to have any stim drugs on your list though; these are the expensive ones!

Handy: Re LP vs SP I can only tell you what my consultant told me but it may be handy(!) to be armed with that info when talking to your clinic. The LP, as the name suggests, is long... You start DR the month before tx to shut down your ovarian system, so like putting you into early menopause. Then your system will be fired back up but everyone is individual and it's thought that older ladies may take longer to fire back up, thus delaying start of the cycle. With the SP you just hook into your normal cycle when AF arrives and start stimming on day 3, so it's much shorter and simpler. It' believed that the LP protocol 'may' result in extra eggs but if you're not likely to get many anyway then this won't make much difference. For me, my consultant felt the simplicity of the SP was better rather than the risk of delays for potentially one, or possibly no more eggs. Time is of the essence after all!

Hi to everyone else... I'm on my iPhone so it's difficult/impossible to scroll back!

Jo
x


----------



## jo_11

Alexine: No need to be scared swetie; the sooner you get your tests done, the sooner you can start. IKWYM about the terminology, both on here and in the clinics but before you know it you'll have picked up the lingo. This site's fabulous for gaining knowledge... I've certainly learnt more on here from other ladies' experiences than I have from the clinics!


----------



## Mind

Jo thanks for that. I’m loving your comments about DE. Let’s keep in touch re: this. Cos I’m in the same place but a bit behind you. I can see that DH has a huge problem with this (he also has 2 grown up daughters and a grandson!!!) so it’ll be a stretch for him to get there. I’ve also heard about Spain, which is great. Does that mean I can still pick a blond fair baby or do you get what you’re given? I also have been told I have 15% chance of getting PG from IVF and that it’s really high with DE. I love it when  you hear things twice. It must be true!!!!  Don’t dare think it’s a soapbox. It’s a biiig help, so thank you!

Lulu-belle I can help (for a change on DHEA) cos I’ve been on it for four months now. It seemed to make a difference to my eggs as they went from 4 to 6 and there were absolutely no side effects. So don’t worry about that. Thanks for the positive words as well. All you ladies make me feel soooo much better about all this. Feel much better today and have you to thank for that The whole DE chat is really interesting isn’t it? Tough to get your head around though. I like hearing everyone’s thoughts. It gives clarity.

Welcome to alexine & Handy 1. Just two weeks ago I was where you both are. It doesn’t take long to get the hang of it all and these women are just amazing. It’s the best help and support! Don't be scared....

Mind xxxx


----------



## alexine

Thanks for the reassurance!..I go for my consents appointment at the beginning of July then I play ball!! I've got acupuncture and councilling lined up...I'm single and and nervous as to what I might be in for...need to get my wee brain in a positive space and remember that fear shuts everything down!!! 
Anybody have suggestions for really good prenatal vits?
Thanks!
xxxA


----------



## mimi41

Lulu belle

I took dhea for a year and never got a beard but instead of early mc have carried pregnancy normally.  It doesn't work for everyone but certainly for some it has had a marked improvement in egg quality, quantity and embryo quality.  Cardiff have been running a trial with dhea and it will be interesting to see the results

Hi to everyone sorry don't know everyone by name yet.


----------



## jo_11

Mind:  Yes, happy to tootle along the potential DE route and exchange views; always helpful I feel.  For my DH, the fact the child would have his genes is enough... he originally wanted mine too (bless) but he's seen what I've gone through, and felt it on the pocket too.  I've been wondering about what a child of mine would inherit, and then look at my Sister and see how very different we are - physically and as people... I'm 5'3" and 50kg whereas she's 5'10" and 110kg... I'm girly girl, always in high heels and make-up, whereas she's a tomboy and is never out of jeans and football tops!  So, given that we're from the same parents, it just makes me realise that I have all of these genes.  I guess what I'm trying to say is that, even if the child comes from your eggs, you never know who you're inviting into your life.  Just this reflection has made feel a little better about the potential of DE.  

Mimi:  You're a great advert for DHEA; although the consultants will of course say that you'll never know whether it was the DHEA or something else but whichever, it looks like DHEA can't hurt!  I'm still keen to get the testosterone test done, as a 'just in case', even though I still don't have any 5 o'clock shadow forming.

Alexine:  You'll find that most ladies on here take either Pregnacare (available in Boots) or Zita West Vitafem - I take the latter and buy it online.  Zita also does Vitafem Boost which can be used during tx alongside the Vitafem to provide additional support when all the drugs deplete our usual supplies.

Hi to everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All and welcome HANDY- it is a bit of a roller coaster ride at times - but Mimi is right, just get going on it and things will be ok . And we are here for you when things feel a bit unsteady. 
MIND, MIMI, JO - thanks for the DHEA advice - would you mind letting me know where you get yours from and what make, strength ect..?  I think I might give it a go. 

Also re where to buy drugs - I have read on this forum several mentions of a chemist called ali in shadwell (how shady sounding is that!) - apparantly inexpensive, knowledgable and always has what you need. We were thinking along those lines but will check out the place mentioned here too. 
ALEXINE - I take Zita West Vita Fem too , they are about £19 for 90 but I found a website recently that was selling them for 17.00 and no delivery charge I am not sure but think it was called Natures Clock. 
btw HOPE my oestridal is 77 pmol/L i have no idea what the significance of this measure is or whether 77 is high/low  ect.. as the consultant who saw us at Barts just said 'hey all looks good and your hormones are great'. Very useful (I dont think!  )
Re DE - my other half really was dead set against this. Like your other half JO He said that he wanted a baby that had all the things about me that he loved in it (very sweet really) - since bumped into a freind of his who he hadnt seen for awhile who had apparnatly in the interim had  twins via DE ivf and had no regrets - also I think he has realised how slim our chances our with own eggs, and also the money factor of course. Having kids is not really that important to him and i think it actually scares him but he sees and appreciates what it means to me. So he is coming more and more round to the DE idea. But we are both agreed we will try this way first before considering that road. For me it is not the ideal as i would so love to have a baby that has parts of my father, mother, grandmother ect.. but these feelings although with me are not strong, just maybe a little tiny bit of grieving if/when we hit that point.


----------



## jo_11

Lulu-Belle: I got my DHEA from www.dhea.com which is in the States. I've got the micronised ones... not sure what strength but I take two a day; can check later at home if you like. Yes, difficult one re DE, and I'm going to give my eggs another go to, which will hopefully work but if not, then Spain here we come! We may visit one of the clinics while we're out there next month, to see what's what.

Alexine: Re the Zita West tablets, 90 is a month's supply, so 3 a day.

x


----------



## mimi41

Lulu i got mine from biovea and i took max dose of 75mg.


----------



## Sezy

Goodness, what a busy couple of days its been...not sure I' can keep up with it all!

Firstly, welcome to *Handy*  - I can't scroll down enough to see what you wrote now, and my memory is failing....a compbination of age and pg hormones I suspect! Anyway, as you have already discovered, a wealth of information and support here - and hugs when you need them! Oh, I remember now - its was about your follies!! Plenty of time for them to grow hon - and there is a lady who has posted here before (she'll be back, she's a bit busy at the moment) who I think only got 2 or 4 eggs (I'm thinking Gia here ladies...anyone remember?) and just one suitable for transfer and she is now 8 weeks pregnant! So hang in there!

Hello to Hope, CLS, Blueberry, Kizzy, Lulu-Belle, Jo, Mimi  Hope you're all doing OK today.

Interesting discussion about DE - I have always said that I'll keep going with own eggs until someone tells me not to! I would definitely go the DE route if I needed to - to me its more about carrying and delivering a baby than it being genetically related to me: there is a whole area of epigenetics which suggest that the fact you carry the baby and nurture it for 9 months means that it does in fact take on some of your genes - I've not looked into this though, so don't know how true it is.

Someone had a question about LP vs SP? I've never done SP, so can't help there, but I've always done OK on LP - I think they just go on your hormone levels to decide which to do don't they? The thing is, with that first cycle, the just don't know how you're going to respond, so its all a bit experimental anyway!

Well, today is my OTD....but since I tested early we all know the result don't we!! But, I thought I'd make it official.....

Its a  for me today! DH knows know (you may remember i decided not to tell him because he's a stickler for the rules!) - and we're cautiously happy  My first scan is booked for the 24th June - so I'll know by our meet-up how many is in there 

For now, I'm just going to enjoy the fact that I'm PG and try not to worry too much about what may happen....

Sorry if I missed out anyone!!

Lots of love

Sezy
xxxxx

P.S. RE: drugs - I've heard Asda pharmacy do them cheap! And if anyone is interested I have a nearly full jar of Zita West preconception vits - I only used about 4 capsules out of it - they're going for free if anyone wants them: I can bring to the meet-up!


----------



## Lulu-belle

CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SEZY. Great news yes we all knew but somehow it feels more fact when formally confirmed and out in the open. 

And MIMI thanks for the info. Think i will order some and start the process!


----------



## jo_11

Sezy:  Huge congratulations on your BFP.  Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You must be over the moon!  

xxx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Congratulations, Sezy!!


----------



## Mind

Ok re: The dose should be 75 mill. I got mine out here in Dubai but the US website sounds good. 
Sezy, it’s official and amazing news. Soooo thrilled for you. Gives us all hope doesn’t it ladies?
Jo, I love your thoughts on DE and the comments about you and your sister. That really helps and of course is so true. How can two girls be so different? I’m also 5ft 2” and very girly. Was wondering if we get to pick a donor who’s 5ft 10”,  naturally blond and incredibly smart? When I think of some of my genes you’re right, it may be better to go for ‘pot luck’. It’s also that whole nature and nurture thing aswell. Your reflection has also made me feel a little better too. I’m going to use that with my DH tonight as he has 5 siblings who are all very different!!!! Clever girl.
Apparently there’s a link here so search Serum at Athens. That’s very interesting. I’ve also heard of two other clinics in Spain that I’m waiting to get more info on.

Mind xxx


----------



## jo_11

Mind: Ha ha, 5'10" and blond; now I suspect that _would _be obvious!! I've heard loads of good things about Serum, although we'll almost definitely go with Spain given that DH is Spanish. Brandie (on this thread) is at Serum and is a real advocate... it did make me sway towards them but I think the language thing will be helped by DH... he has to be good for something  It must be difficult being in Dubai; I guess there isn't much choice of clinics, or many other ladies going through tx?

Sezy: Thanks for that thought re epigenetics... something new for me to Google, yey!

Jo
x


----------



## Sezy

Thank you lovely ladies!!! I am excited and happy, but cautious too - and just a little bit scared!! But I'm going to do my best to enjoy this space 

*Mind* - Just to give you hope with your follies - I checked on that lady I told you about - she got just 4 eggs at EC and had just one transferred; and as I said before she is now 8 weeks pregnant! It really does only take one! So I hope you are feeling a bit better with it all now hon!

*Jo* - you're welcome hon - I can't remember where I saw it now! I think I've seen it on a thread somewhere on FF and I think I saw about it on another board - but I'm sure you can find something on google.

I don't know what to do with myself now!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Mind: See: http://tpvedo.blogspot.com/2009/07/women-who-give-birth-to-donor-egg.html


----------



## Sezy

Here's a couple of articles I found about epigenetics:
http://www.bionews.org.uk/page_46274.asp

*"Women who give birth to donor egg babies are the biological moms"*

_"Perhaps the greatest myth surrounds pregnancy. Many believe the uterus is simply an incubator. Nothing could be further from the truth. The most important aspect of all pregnancies- including egg donation pregnancies- is that as the fetus grows, every cell in the developing body is built out of the pregnant mother's body. Tissue from her uterine lining will contribute to the formation of the placenta, which will link her and her child. The fetus will use her body's protein, then she will replace it. The fetus uses her sugars, calcium, nitrates, and fluids, and she will replace them. So, if you think of your dream child as your dream house, the genes provide merely a basic blueprint, the biological mother takes care of all the materials and construction, from the foundation right on up to the light fixtures. So, although her husband's aunt Sara or the donor's grandfather may have genetically programmed the shape of the new baby's earlobe, the earlobe itself is the pregnant woman's "flesh and blood." That means the earlobe, along with the baby herself, grew from the recipient's body. That is why she is the child's biological mother. That is why this child is her biological child." Taken from a booklet published by Freedom Pharmacy_
_Epigenetics - The Importance of the Birth Mother _
_An article about epigenetics that referred to the influence of the birth mother on the genetic make up of a child born from donor eggs. &#8230;.._
_Genes must be 'expressed' within an individual in order to have an effect.
The same gene or genes can express in a number of different ways depending upon the environment. A gene can remain 'silent' or unexpressed; it can be expressed strongly; it can be expressed weakly, and so on. There is also an entire field of study called "imprinting" having to do with which gene you 'activate,' the copy you received from your mother, or the copy you received from your father._
_The field of epigenetics studies these phenomenon, and popular journalism is just starting to write about it. While the Human Genome Project was still underway, we usually heard genes referred to as 'the Bible' of the human being, as a kind of absolute truth concerning the fundamental nature of the individual._
_That is now changing._
_In a donor egg pregnancy, the pregnant woman's womb is the environment. It is her genes, not the donor's, that determine the expression of the donor-egg baby's genes._
_A donor egg baby gets her genes from the donor; she gets the 'instructions' on the expression of those genes from the woman who carries her to term._
_This means that a donor egg baby has 3 biological parents: a father, the egg donor, and the woman who carries the pregnancy._
_The child who is born would have been a physically & no doubt emotionally different person if carried by his genetic mother._
_In horse breeding for example, it's not uncommon to implant a pony embryo into the womb of a horse._
_The foals that result, are different from normal ponies. They're bigger. These animals' genotype - their genes - are the same as a pony's, but their phenotype - what their genes actually look like in the living animal - is different._
_The implication of epigenetics is that the child inherits characteristics from the woman who carries the child even if the original DNA comes from a donor egg. In other words the birth mother influences what the child is like at a genetic level - it IS her child.
_


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All

Re DE - if we go that route we have agreed we will look firstly at pedios in cyprus, apparently this is their area of expertise and they appear to be the least expensive plus cyprus is the most .  My other half was keen on the states for some reason but they are mega wonga. 

I had a dream last night in which we decided to have DE and i told my other half that I did not want to try to match the child to my own characteristics but rather go completely the opposite. In the end in the dream I had an oriental baby. And was very happy!  So maybe this is what i am really feeling?  or maybe I just ate too much cheese to close to bedtime!  

SEZY - thanks for the epigenetic lead. Very interesting!  Has anyone heard of this new technology too that I think they discovered in Japan or Russia not sure where - basically from what i understand they use only the outer part of the DE and put the nucleus of your own egg in the middle of the donor's outer bit. does that make sense?  I dont think it is actually in practice as of yet


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy, thanks for that - if I get my BFP I'll definitely think I'm the true mother - I always would    If you carry the embryo and give birth to the baby then it is definitely yours


----------



## jo_11

Well said Kizzy! And thanks Sezy; I think that's the same article my msg links to!

Lulu: Too much cheese I suspect! Re the US you get to pick the donor yourself; there's a database where you can trawl through stats and photos - Shady Grove is one of the clinics. Way too expensive though!


----------



## Lulu-belle

That would explain it then - I bet he just wants to make sure he picks a good 'un!  He is sooooooooo shallow   but i love him anyway


----------



## chocolatefudge

Hello, ladies,
I started stimming this morning, 450 menopur and I'm exhausted. Is this psychological, do you think, or is this what the menopur does? I've felt really well, (better than normal actually) on the buserelin, which I've been taking for 44 days now (!) and today feels like a bit of a contrast.......


----------



## hopehopehope

mimi41 said:


> Lulu belle
> 
> I took dhea for a year and never got a beard but instead of early mc have carried pregnancy normally. It doesn't work for everyone but certainly for some it has had a marked improvement in egg quality, quantity and embryo quality. Cardiff have been running a trial with dhea and it will be interesting to see the results
> 
> Hi to everyone sorry don't know everyone by name yet.


hi - when did you stop the DHEA?


----------



## Lulu-belle

just a quick one - JO, MIMI,MIND thanks i have ordered some DHEA
CHOCOLATE FUDGE - I am not even at the meds stage yet (fer cryin out loud why does everything move so sloooooooowwwwwwww  ) so cant advise but reasonably certain someone will come up with an informed response soon enough. But sorry to hear you are feeling a bit on the downs. Is it possible you are just genuinely really tired?


----------



## jo_11

Just a quickie for chocolatefudge before leaving work... bit of a strange one, as this isn't a side effect of Menopur.  I've heard people say the sniffing makes them feel awful, so not quite sure at all!  Sorry I can't be of more help... but it doesn't seem like it's the stim drugs.  x


----------



## mimi41

hopehopehope i stopped day of ec


----------



## LemonD

Hi ladies,

I'm a newbie, but have been lurking on this board for a couple of days.  Hope you don't mind me joining, but feeling like I need some support from ladies going through the same journey!

We're just about to start IVF and whilst I'm excited to be finally doing something I'm also very, very nervous, although reading your messages makes me feel alot more relaxed, especially when you hear news like Sezy's - congratulations.

Just in the process of ringing around the try to obtain the cheapest drugs - Pharamsure have been recommended.  Anyone had any experience (good or bad) of using them?

Look forward to hearing from you ladies.  I'm another "Jo" but happy to be known at JoJo or JoJopink   

xx


----------



## alexine

Welcome Jojo...I'm a newbie too. Good luck with your IVF! I'm having a go for the first time next month and am also really really nervous!!! I started meditation about a month ago and when I go up the tree it really does help bring me back down to earth.   Congratulations Sezy on your BFP you must be thrilled!..your positive energy here is fab!
xxxA


----------



## Mind

Sezy, Love the idea of epigenetics by the way….  And the story about your lady with 4 eggs who’s 8 weeks pg makes me smile. Thank you for that. All your comments make all the difference.  So, how are you feeling? I bet you can’t wait to find out how many. How exciting is that?
Jo, my DH is tall, so I’m really rooting for a tall un.  It’s funny but there are actually a lot of ladies in Dubai going through tx and there’s even a thread on here, which is fab. But DE is illegal out here (I found out today on FF), so that’s out of the question. My DX works for Emirates so it’s not a problem to fly for tx, just a pain. It’s bad enough going through it at home I did smile at the thought of your DH being good for something cos he’s Spanish. Of course it makes sense for you to go there. Where are the clinics that you’re looking into? I’ll be very interested to hear how you get on.
Ok so just two days to go before this second scan. Oh god I hope my little eggs have grown and that there are others. More than anything I hope we can carry on with the tx. You’ve all really helped me through this though, so big thanks again for that.

Night


----------



## Mind

Sorry ladies, just seen all these posts after I sent mine. 
Choc Fudge. Also on Menapur for 4 days but only 300. My word – you must be doing 4 and a half of those amplues.  I’m also on the other injections But I have to say that I’ve been really knackered the past two days since I started on Menapur. About 5 hrs after I’ve taken it I just want to sleep. So, it’s not you, or me – for that matter. Mine also is a sharp contrast to being on the other meds. How long are you on it for?
Sezy, thank you so much for that article. It’s lovely. Really.
Lulabelle, love the concept of your shallow DH. Good for him! Not shallow, just honest.

Kissy mouse, you’re going the ED route? I’m routing for that BFP. How was it in CR? Do you live there or did you research them?
Hi Jo pink. Don’t be scared. It’s all very exciting and injectiong isn’t half as bad as it sounds. In fact, I now quite enjoy it and find it very liberating. I know. I’m just weird!!!!
xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

just wanted to say WELCOME jojo pink you are at the right place!  Would you mind me asking which clinic you are going to?


----------



## CLS

Lulu-belle, Jo11, Hope & Sezy - thanks for your suggestions about cheap IVF drugs. Other than your suggestions of Ali at Shadwell, Central Homecare and healthcare at Home, the other places that ahve been recommended are:
* Fazeley Pharmacy (contact: Bushra)
* Calea
* ASDA

I'm going to do a ring around tomorrow to see what comes out best.

Sezy - belated congrats on your BFP!! Very exciting as as the others have said, great inspiration for the rest of us. Enjoy!

Hi to everyone else.

CS


----------



## alexine

I was wondering if any of you ladies had PGD before embryo transfer. When I had my consult at GCRM they didn't recommend it but I was wondering if it would be wise anyway considering I'm 40

Thanks!
xxxA


----------



## hopesol

Hi,  I'm 41, new to FF and currently in 2ww for FET number 4 after 3 fresh ivf.  Am using my own eggs altho my docs are suggesting DE if this doesn't work.  Each cycle my egg quality has been lower.  Am trying to be hopeful but difficult after so many bfns.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Hopesol -

Welcome to the thread. I am sorry to hear what you have been through. We are just starting this journey but already I am figuring out the number of ups and downs it involves - and unfortunatley the downs can be really down!  But you will find a number of the woman on this thread/forum have been through some pretty negative times and discouraging feedback from doctors/medical teams ect.. but managed to become pregnant eventually and are very happy. It can happen!  So hang in there.  What supplements/diet ect.. are you on?

Alexine - gosh i hate to admit it but I dont know what PGD stands for!


----------



## Sezy

Welcome *Jojopink* and *hopsol*  - always lovely to have new ladies on here; just goes to show how many of us there are out there on this journey! Theres lots of inspiration here as well as laughs and hug when needed 

*Jojo* - please don't be nervous hon! Once you get going its quite easy really - I actually quite enjoyed doing injections as I really felt like I was doing something positive towards my dream  . I have to say that the worst bit is the 2ww....it can make you 

*Hopsol* - ahhhhhh, you're on the 2ww crazy train! I'm  for a good outcome for you hon! As Lulu-belle has said, many of us have had sad and difficult times, but we're a pretty resiliant lot, and we always lift each other when things get tough! 

*Alexine* - I've never had PGD (preimplantation genetic screening) - I know ladies who have though and have mixed reviews about it.

Thank you everyone for your congrats and good wishes on my BFP. I'm now on the 'other' 2ww for the scan! Boy, we seem to do a lot of waiting around don't we?! I feel at a bit of a loose end now...no injections to do or anything - just steroids in the morning and Crinone at night! I still can't quite believe that I'm PG and that there is anything going on in there...its a little early for proper pg symptoms, though today I have felt a bit icky, my tea tasted horrible and i didn't want to eat anything, though I had to because I had to take my tabs! Slightly tingley (.)(.) on and off, but other than that I just feel normal! So just really looking forward to seeing the scan in 13 days time!

ANd where the flippin' heck has the sun gone? Eeeeer, it is June isn't it?

Later ladies!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Hi ladies,

Welcome Jojopink and Hopsol   

Sezy:  There's sun here in sunny Reading!  I'm working from home today but my link through to the work system isn't working... I've been trying to get it up and running since 07:30 and am just about ready to throw the bloomin' laptop out the window!  Glad all's going well; what's crinone?  

Alexine:  I've never considered PGD.  It seems v expensive for what it is, and involves taking half the cells out of the embies anyway, so I've always thought it too much of a risk when there's not an awful lot that can go wrong, should the bean implant... we've had karyotype tests anyway, so no genetic issues (hopefully!).

Hope everyone else is well.

Jo
x


----------



## hopesol

Thank you everyone - it's nice to know there's so many of us around.

Lulu-belle - it's good to hear.  I've had so many negative experiences (I posted a long intro for newbies yesterday if anyone is interested) that it's sometimes difficult to remain hopeful, it's good to remember that there are success stories out there!  Right now I'm taking progesterone suppositories, multivitamins, folic acid, baby aspirin and chinese herbs from my acupuncturist.

I've managed to entertain myself on FF this morning - there's a huge amount of information here - glad I found you!

XX


----------



## Sezy

Well Jo, could you send some of that sunshine over to not at all sunny Essex please?  Its so dull its like blimmin' night, and it rained all night last night    

Crinone is the progesterone gel I have to use:  Its horrible!  It comes in an applicator that squeezes the gel where its needed, ehem, 'up the lady bits'.  The problem with it is that there is a residue which has the consistency of a tissue that has accidentally been left in a  trouser pocket and has then gone through the washing machine...sort of moist paper bits (sorry if this is tmi - but if I can't share here, where can I?!) - and it doesn't come out   ....I'll let you imagination sort the rest out, but needless to say, its not romantic in the least, which is one reason why there is no  going on in our house at the moment!!!

Yeah, that what I've heard about PGD...though I have heard of one or two ladies who it worked out for.  But its very expensive, and I think I'd rather just take my chances!

TTFN,

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone! On my iPhone today  
First of all congrats Sezy on your bfp!!! We're all going to follow your lead!
Jo - I know what you mean about supplements, it's easy to get carried away. So all I'm doing is taking a bit extra of some of the ones already in my multi vits. 
Hi to all the newbies, I'm quite new myself! It's great there are so many 40+ new mums to be.
Alexine - I am on biocare ante natal vits as they were recommended by my Chinese doc, I'm also on the Chinese herbs. Can't scroll back.....is it you who's single? I think it's fab you're doing this on your own, good for you! I wonder if I'd have had the courage....I met my DH when I was 38 but we only got married last year- he wasn't to be rushed! 

Interesting discussions on DHEA & PGD (I didn't know what PGD was either!), also on donor eggs. I'm going to reread those articles later in case we need to go that route & DH needs to be persuaded. I like the thought that the baby has 3 parents, the donor, father & mother who carries the child.

Right, off to see Chinese doc this afternoon then back to work later. Hope it's not raining! 
Have fun everyone x


----------



## alexine

Thanks for all the helpful info ladies...after a furious night of googleing I'm starting to understand what PGD really entails and like you have expressed...very expensive and probably not worth the risk unless there is a obvious reason for concern....Wow am I ever green with all this stuff and I so get my knickers in a twist about it!!...anyway I am learning!

Hi Blueberry....yes I'm one of the single ones....relationship went down the tubes so going solo...I sure hope I get my kid!!!!! All you can do is play ball right?
Hang in there ladies!! 

xxxA


----------



## handy1

Hi 

I am 41 and soon going to start IVF after my AF. My consultant is recomending long protocol with D/R and maximum stimming with 600iu menopur.

I heard that the short protocol is better for low AMH and age.... What is your experiences and did any of you had the long protocol before?

Thanks 
Hanfy


----------



## Sezy

*Alexine* - there's another lady who posts (she's really busy at the moment, but she'll be back soon!!) who just just become PG and she's single - I think she's about 8 weeks now!

*handy1* - Welcome  - sorry, I can't help re: short protocol, I've always done LP - but I'm sure someone will be along soon who can help you!

Have had yuucky feelings today - but found some really yummy ginger sweets in Holland and Barrett which take the edge off and get rid of the horrible taste in my mouth too! I may become addicted to them 

Still no sunshine here, grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jo_11

Hopesol:  Hope you're enjoying being PUPO... there's a lady I know through my last clinic who got pg on her FET in Nov at the age of 42... keep up with those bum bullets    

Sezy:  Ewwwww, the crinone...    too much information!!!!  Sorry, but the sun's really lovely here, so we're gonna keep it... I suspect it'll be your way soon   

Blueberryuk:  Yes, I'm trying to keep my supplement fetish under control too; far too easy to get carried away   

Alexine:  There is an awful lot of jargon and theories to get your head around but don't worry, you'll soon be mini doctor status like the rest of us!

Handy1:  Hi.  I wrote about SP vs. LP on this thread a day or two ago if you want to scroll back... just re your dose though, 'most' clinics set the ceiling at 450iu as maximum dose for any drug; just wondering if 600iu will be a waste of money?  Just worth asking the question maybe??

Hope you've all got good weekends planned... I've got my GBFs and some old school friends coming round for dinner tonight, so lots of champers and laughing   

Jo
x


----------



## GIAToo

Hello you lovely lot

welcome to all the new ladies!! 

Sezy - Alexine has already found me!    

Alexine - we are having a meet up from this thread on 26th June plus I think there is a singles meet up on 31st July tooo - check out the singles threads.

Jo_11 - how you doing hun? 

Handy - Hello lovely - I haven't had a chance to answer on the other thread about protocols, but the Lister wanted me to do the LP again for my second cycle which made no sense to me as I  had only produced 2 eggs.  I told them I wanted to try the Flare Protocol which they agreed to and the rest is history (still   this prg goes all the way).  After I had decided on the Flare P I found some opinions that it was the worse possible one for older women with low AMH   but there were still MANY others who used the Flare as a final shot  for older women.  I think all you can do is make sure YOU are happy with whatever the clinic is suggesting and also be at a clinic that totally adapts to YOU and as others have said, don't do a one size fits all    Happy to chat if you wanna call me - just PM me   

Hello to everyone else - still doing my play every night - the writer is watching tonight so quite exciting.  I hope to be back in the swing of posting once I catch up on my sleep!!    Having lots of wobbles about what I am doing and scared of the changes to my life which are imminent, but I'm sure I'll be fine as soon as I have a baby.  Next scan is Monday   

Lots of love
GIA Tooxx


----------



## alexine

Ha! Jo you are so right...you ladies are definitely holding mini doctor status!! It's great!

I was just thinking...how would my ex boyfriend be handling all of this if he were in my shoes...ooooooooh  glad I'm moving ahead on my own!

Good luck Handy with your IVF...sending you good vibes!

xxA


----------



## GIAToo

alexine - my ex always says "I want the child, but not the mother" so now I say "I want the child, but not the father, difference is I can actually DO that"    

xxxxx


----------



## Sezy

Yay!  Hello Gia    good to see you here again hon!  Glad you and alexine have found each other!

Wow, I just noticed that you're 9 weeks now - where the heck did that time go?!  Hoping all is good at Monday's scan!  Can't wait fo rmy first scan - just wanna see my little beany(ies?) now!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## daisyg

Excuse the barge everyone,

BlackberryUK - Just read your post and wanted to warn you that Chinese herbs are contraindicted for use during an ivf cycle as they are not regulated and may interfere and interact negatively with the IVF meds.  Please do not use them during an ivf cycle.  

Most good fertility acupuncturists will not recommend herbs during ivf cycle, only acupuncture.

Best of luck,
Daisy
x


----------



## alexine

Hello ladies...did acupuncture today.. REALLY REALLY GOOD!! the most relaxed I have felt in a couple weeks and I have really been up the tree lately!!   Wishing you all the best Sezy for your scan on Monday....exciting!
Keep well out there!
xxxA


----------



## Mind

I love this. You go away for one day and this thread goes berserk when you get back. I now have to write this in Word, copy and paste , so I don’t have to scroll up and down like a mad thing.
Now Handy 1, I’m intrigued with your 600 of Menapur. I’m on 300 and am totally ready to sleep about 5 hours after I take it. Are you ok on it or totally shattered? I’m taking it to grow my eggs before my scan on Sunday. Crossing everything that it does the trick or it’s the end of TX for me. Mind you, I’m getting some fab feedback on DE clinics on here. Am also on SP, which I reckon is because I’m 46 but don’t know much else about it, sorry. I’m learning everything from you ladies and understand sooo much more than I did, thanks to all of you!!!!
Sexy, please keep up the daily pregnancy diary. I’m really enjoying it and love all the pics. How do you do those? Especially the one of the two of you under the duvet. Sweet. And there’s no such thing as TMI in my book. Us Northern birds are like that!
Night from sunny Dubai.  Sorry ladies – if it’s any consolation, it’s dark now and very humid now. And very late. 1am. Time for bed, said Zepidee.
xxx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Hi, Mind,
I've just started Menopur: 450 a day and yesterday, my first day on it, I felt exhausted. So much so that I posted a message here to ask if that was normal. I was awake at lot during the night though, but that's quite usual. I've been down regging for 44 days on .5 buserelin daily Just to share details, I'm 41 in July, having first IVF or ICSI depending on what happens over the next week, AMH 2.8, FSH 8.5 but 14.5 previously. Some other issues. Next scan due on 16th June and again on 18th June. Egg collection due on 22nd June. 
Do you know why you're on the short protocol? 
chocolatefudge x


----------



## gaga

*Hi Everyone!!!*

I feel like a newbie again and I have only been away a few days.... you lot are such prolific happy clappy posters.... love you all    

Welcome newbies (including me)

*Sezy*
How are you chuck, congrats on the official BFP..... well done, So so so excited for you and if i admit it very envious, but in a good way. You are giving me positive vibes and hope.

Jo Et al considering DE, sorry I missed the discussion. I really hope that its not what I end up with on the back up plan (23rd June, not long now), but if I do so be it. I think it may be the only way. 2 doctors have both said DE may be the only way but Peny is hopeful that we will get a result from the natural cycle as I am only 41 (the new 20's girls!!!!).

Hi Handy
You have to go with what your consultant says, we are all individuals and they (hopefully) will cater to your personal needs. If you have faith in your doctor then stick with it and please dont worry, that's worse.... relax and enjoy the roller coater  

well thats me for now
TTFN
Love to everyone
Brandie
XXX


----------



## alexine

*Mind-* Wishing you loads of      today! 
I'm new to most of this stuff as I haven't started myself until next month but I understand that today is a big day for you! 
Take care
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

hello to one and all   

I had my womb lining scan yesterday - was 7.8mm - so upping the estrogen to 8mg since yesterday - reducing back to 6mg on Monday.

I paid for the scan at my old clinic and when i told them what I was doing they didn't say much - usually had a lot of nice support from these nurses before    Probably think I'm crazy     but to hell with em - doing tx with my own eggs got me NOWHERE!

I thought the nurse scanning me might have said good luck or something -they've known me for a few yrs now - but zilch was said, ah well!   

I'm 100% happy with our decision   

Had an awful time just before leaving for hospital - got up at 6am and realised my littlest cat Lil had gotten out somehow - I think I accidently let her out when I let our outdoors cat in the night before    - she's never been out before - and we couldn't find her and had to leave for hospital which is 1 and a half hours away    I cried the whole way there, fell out with DH cos he said I was over-reacting - I stormed into the hospital myself and left him in car     
When we got home, my baby turned up about 5 mins later! Never been so happy to see her wee face!!     She looked a bit dishevelled and scared but was fine and happy to be home - is sitting on my knee now    

So, we went away last night to lake district for our anniversary - was very nice.   
Well, tomorrow I am leaving to go to Ostrava - train down to heathrow tomorrow pm - stay overnight then fly out Monday early am - stay the night and on Tuesday morning 8am I go to clinic for transfer - 3 five day old laser assisted hatching blasts         to be transferred. Then I fly back at 15:30 - stay overnight at heathrow again and back home wednesday.

Excited, nervous, anxious etc etc ......don't mind going by myself, hopefully everything will go smoothly   

Next time I talk to you ladies I will be PUPO   

Bye for now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mind

Hey Choc Fudge. Good to hear from you.  Sounds like it’s all about to happen for you. So, crossing everything. I have to say, I have no clue what you’re referring to in terms of ‘AMH 2.8, FSH 8.5 but 14.5’.  Why am I on short protocol, well I think it’s because I’m 46 and my eggs are really poor. But before I joined you lot, I didn’t have a clue about anything. I just did as I was told. 

Now about this Menopur, it’s getting worse cos I’m not able to stop the blinding headaches by drinking water any more. After 4 litres today I thought I was going to puke today. Anyway, it’s my scan tomorrow and I’m praying that my little eggs have grown. In which case I’ll recommend Menapur to the world and it’s dog! I’ve now taken it for 4 days. It’s enough.

Ladies, I’ve had a thought. For those of us who get bad headaches or feel lousy a couple of hours after injecting, isn’t the best solution to start injection before we go to bed Anyone doing that?
Alexine, so sweet of you to follow this. Yes, tomorrow is my big day. Crossing everything and hoping it’s good news. Good luck with yours. It’ll come round before you know it.

Kizzy mouse, I thought 7.8 for womb lining was good. I sympathise on the baby cat story (though it did make me smile)  I’d be just the same, and so would my DH. Glad to hear that we all have similar DH’s. We have four dogs and they are all my babies – for now! You’re off to Ostrava tomorrow? Where on earth is it? Ah yes, CR. Anyway, sounds like something out of Dynasty!!! (which you’ll all remember) BTW, wot’s a PUPO? Whatever it is, I hope you are too Hope it goes well for you hun. Let us know how you get on.

Nite

Mind xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

PUPO = pregnant until proven otherwise!!   

I've got 4 cats - all my babies   
My little Lilo Lil is upstairs sleeping on my pajamas bless her, she's so sweet and cute - I'd have been devastated if I lost her   

Will tell all when I return!! Hoping and praying and feeling vvvvvv nervous!!


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi ! 
kizzymouse - good luck for next week   

Mind - hope the menopur has worked - i was thinking of injecting in evening... all thebest for your scan - i do hope that follies have had growth spurt!

Handy - hello - i'm on short protocol 300iu menopur after the pill and sniffing stuff. 

fyi  Af started yesterday    to be honest, the pmt and cyclogest had got me so ratty i was pleased when AF started as I went back to being nearly human and have had to be sooooooppper lovvy to hubbie today to try and make up for everything! Starting pill tomorrow - the start of my first cycle ivf. Ordered DHEA from Web and am going to take it till egg collection - also added the CoQ10 to my Folic acid and omega 3.s. Can cope with iui's not working as cost is not too ridiculous - don't know how i'm going to cope with ivf not working - fingers crossed ey! Anyone else due to have EC in 4-5 weeks?


----------



## alexine

*Hopehh* I'm supposed to start drugs for my first IVF next month....nervous!!! Can you tell me a little about DHEA and where you order it from?
Good luck next month!!!

Also all the very best to you too Kizzymouse in CZ!

I'm feeling very wiggy these days...can't stop obsessing about the unknown which is pointless!! Would love a brain transplant! 
xxxA


----------



## Mind

Ok ladies - DHEA, good stuuf but not many people are on it. I've been taking it for months and it's fine.

Alexing, don’t be nervous. It’s very exciting and quite empowering really. 

Hope x 3, you do make me smile about being nice to DH because of the PMT. We’re all the same. But I have to tell you ladies. Evening Primrose Oil is amazing for that. I take 4,500 ml every day and have upped it to 7,000 during tx. Dr says it’s fine to do so and helps with the arsy moods. It’s all happening for you now. Hurray….

Good luck Kizzy Mouse. All very exciting. We like PUPO!!!!!

Just back from the clinic and it's not great news. In four days for four eggs have gone from 3, 5, 8 & 11 to 5, 6, 10 & 14. So there's only one that's a good size and even then, that's not great. I've just had more than a few tears and sent DH off to work. I've been given more of the same for four more days and then we re-evaluate. But to be honest (& I am a positive thinker normally) it's not looking great.

I'm in the middle of writing (I know, how crap is that) to DH, sending all the info about DE. He's so against it but I need him to get onboard. He's very much a 'No & that's it' kind of bloke. And I don't know if he'll come around. I'm now copying and pasting all the great DE info I've found on here, cos I need all the help I can get. 

Any help with convincing him would go down a treat.

Mind xxx


----------



## hopesol

Hello everyone,

I’ve only recently joined FF.  I had no idea there were so many of us 40 somethings out there.  I’ve been on other Forums and thought I was fairly up to date with the lingo but I’m learning something new on here every time I log on!

Handy1 – I’ve done 2 cycles of LP and 1 with SP.  Each cycle has been totally different  

IVF1 – 8 days stims – 6 eggs, all fertilised, all grade A/B, 1st transfer BFP, followed by m/c 5w3d
IVF2 – same protocol, 13 days stims – very slow, threat of cancellation, poor response at beginning but ended up with 7 eggs, 4 to transfer, grade B – all BFN
IVF3 – SP, quick response, 9 eggs but only 5 fertilised, lower quality.

From my experience, the SP was much easier to deal with emotionally and physically, I got more eggs but a lower fertilisation rate and lower quality.  I don’t know if other people have had similar results?  My clinic thinks the response was similar because I’ve always ended up with a similar number of embies to transfer.  For me, the experience with SP was totally different.

Jo-11 – Thanks.  I test tomorrow.  One more day to get through of this eternal 2ww.  I can’t let myself think about after testing…

Mind – I’ve always injected about an hour or so before going to bed and haven’t suffered with headaches etc.  My second ivf I responded really slowly and had to go back to the clinic every 2 days where they kept giving me the choice or cancelling or going back in 2 days.  It was incredibly stressful and emotionally I was even more of a mess than usual, but in the end I went from 3 follies to 7.  Hang in there – 4 days is not that long.

Kizzymouse – good luck, hope all goes well.

If this doesn’t work for me, I know my clinic are talking DE, which I’m not sure about and don’t know much about.  I don’t want to look into it until I know the results of this 2ww ( only one more sleep – going crazy   ).  I’m new to ff and have only just started looking around – some of you mentioned info on DE, is that further back on this link?

Good luck to you all and hope you have a good Sunday  XX


----------



## hopehopehope

Mind - morning!! Please keep your pecker up - some ladies have a much longer time on stimms than others from what i've read. Re DH and DE: You know what most men are like, only deal with one thing at a time. I KNOW that you're preparing yourself for this cycle possibly not working by having next step in place - it helps it seem less final. But he won't be able to think about next step until you've made this one and is probably hoping to hell this one works. If it were my DH I would get everything in place and wait until a BFN before onslaught of more info, then telll him DE is the only way forward. Would he go for a counselling session? (they might not do DE counselling if DE is illegal) Try to step back, there is NOTHING to tell you this cycle is a definite BFN yet.


----------



## hopehopehope

Mind - how much DHEA did you take and is there a better time of day for it etc etc? Sure you've told me before but have forgotten! You stopped at EC right? I've got 50mg capsules.


----------



## Sezy

Hello everyone!

How are we all doing today?

Nice to see you over here *hopsol* - glad you found us!

*Brandie* - thanks hon - I know what you meant about feeling a tad envious..I think we all feel that a bit when someone gets a BFP..but at the same time we're happy because we're all on this hard journey 

*Mind* - don't give up on your eggies just yet hon! Some ladies just take a bit longer to grow good size follies!

*Kizzymouse* - good luck at Ostrava honey! OMG its so exciting and I can't wait to hear how it all goes!

*Jo* - sorry about the tmi on the Crinone...but at leat if any of you ladies have to go on it now you know what to expect!

Everyone else, Hopex3, Alexine, Gia, Lulu-Belle, Blueberry, Cholcolatefudge - Hello!!!! 

I've been getting the lovely metallic taste in my mouth this last few days - DH has even noticed it on my breath, nice!!! Its like I've been sucking on a penny over night! Its not constant, like the other symptoms, which come and go. Right now I'm just feeling tired and want to sleep. I'm getting occassional twinges in my tum, and a few odd ones 'down below'. Boobs not sore, but getting the occassional tingly nip - they occassionaly feel more 'sensitive' too, but again, it comes and goes. I still can't quite believe its real and that, hopefully(!), there's something going on in there...I have moments of feeling so normal that I have to remind myself!!

I think I'm going to go and have a nap now!

Love to all!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Sezy

P.S.  Hopsol - good luck for your test day tomorrow!  Everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## mimi41

Sezy good sign the metallic taste, woohoo


----------



## Mind

Hope x 3, thank you as ever. Also had 50 ml of DHEA but optimum per day is 75, so take two one day and one the next. Don’t worry about when you take it. I took it with all my others (folic etc). I haven’t got to EC, so not sure if you stop taking but best to double check. Of course you’re right but I’m a bugger for having options and having them now!!!! You’re right, he’s a typical bloke!!!! Aren’t they all?

Hopesol, apparently it was the growth hormone I was on that gave mo those and she took me off them today. Ok for the DE stuff, there’s a lot of info on here in terms of epigenetics and who’s doing what at which clinics. Scroll back on here and also go to the home page. Scroll down and look for the info on DE. There are plenty of threads about all different q’s you have. This time last week I knew nothing about it but FF ladies are all amazing and will guide you through it. Thanks also for the encouragement about my eggs. Your story gives me hope (now I see why you’re hopesol!!!!). Crossing everything for tomorrow.

You won’t believe this but DH came back to me after all the info I sent over today and said ‘ok, let’s do it’ Choose which county you want to pick/clinic etc’. Can’t believe it!!! Whata hero. Now I feel under much less pressure with this tx, cos if it doesn’t work, we have options. Phew.

Sezy lovely to hear that you’re doing so well. Hang on in there girl and just take all those naps.

Four more days for me – again!!!

Mind xxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hey everyone!  Wow it has taken me about 10 minutes to read everything just for catch up. Lots of discussion on medications -what is this menopaur for anyway?  I dont know what my protocol will be yet being way behind everyone else just at the minute. 

MIND - i am really sorry to hear of your set back but remember these three things - 1.Only takes one, 2.)you  dont know anything definite yet you are just guessing to the outcome (something we are ALL frequently guilty of ) - things could easily  turn out fine. 
AND 3.) you now have DE on the menu as a backup!  These things do happen i guess for a reason. 

What were the growth hormones you were on by the way are these the DHEA? JO11 do you ever get the same problem?

SEZY HOPESOL - good luck for Monday for both of you
GIATOO-hey girl good to hear you back again and so pleased (but not surprised) that all progressing to plan. 

And HELLO HELLO HELLO to all newbies (sorry BRANDIE but you dont qualify! - so separate big hello to you too)

Looking forward to our meeting up - re venues well I thought maybe Browns or Conrans (although this last i think quite pricey)?

JO11 - you are a girl after my own heart - champagne is my favourite ever tipple!  I am not a massive drinker but champers is the only drink that makes me go weak at the knees before I have even had any   

Well signing off now - speak tomorrow and take care all!


----------



## LemonD

Wow, this is a fast moving forum!  Been away for a couple of days and has taken me ages to read the posts since my last one.

Lulu-Belle - in answer to your questions, we're self funding via the NHS which is Epsom and St Helier University Hospital.  The consultant was fantastic with me when I had my ectopic pregnancy and I've kind of got to know them there too.  Will be having the ET at the Bridge.

xx


----------



## gaga

*Hi Kizzy*
Long time no hear, good luck with the FET.... gotta say ur soo brave going on your own     for you. I love my little cat too (maybe not so little as she is 13 and a big fat tabby!!). We moved a little whle back and DH confessed that he had let her out against my better judgement, she went through the back fence and disappeared, he was panicking big style. Luckily she came back (lucky for him!) and I let him off with just a few slaps when he fessed up  

*Hi Mind*
Sezy's post says it all. Tha baby is a part of you and is certainly genetically a prt of DH. My DH looks on it differently, it was me that was against DE initially (would still prefer my own) but he said that its better than adopting and far better than none at all. At least this way the baby would be part his and part mine, lets face it DH still plays just as much a part in this as he would if the eggs were your own. This way the baby will also be partly yours too it will grow with you, take its foood from you and be a part of you from day one. Hope this helps   Should read all the posts before writing (noticed DH has given a BFP well done girl)but what the hell I have written it so why not 

*Hopesol*
Wishing you all the best for 2mora, fingers and all else crossed for you hun   

*Sezy*
This soo eggciting, i bet you concentrate hard and notice every little twinge pull and tickle, try not to worry darlin   

*Lulu*
Thanks for the special hello, when are you cycling? Must be getting near?

Well thats all for now
TTFN
Love Brandie


----------



## gaga

*BTW*
Days to do are getting few, 10 dayts till takeoff


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone! This thread moves so fast I can't keep up with you all!!

Had a little chat with DH about the possibility of the DE option if things don't work out. I said I needed to know there were other good options to follow later so I can stay positive now. I think he took my points on board. I tried to explain about the epigenetics thing, maybe I should have copied the link, guess I still can do it...

Well I've been feeling a bit low again. Remember the girl at work whose 1st IVF worked 2 weeks after mine? Did I tell you it's twins? I'd been half expecting that so I was prepared for that! But when I said congrats to her, she said various things which were fine, but the one which has really upset me & which I'm finding SO insensitive is when she said they wanted to have 2 children & they were already dreading the thought of having to go through tx all over again in a couple of years, & she was so relieved it was twins which she'd secretly hoped for! I couldn't believe she said the bit about dreading another IVF cycle when she's the only person at work who knows what we've been through. Then the day after she had the perfect opportunity to apologise to me as we were on our own & she didn't. I realise she's completely happy & wrapped up in her own success story she didn't think, but really I thought someone who'd had fertility issues would be a bit more thoughtful. Maybe I'm totally overreacting but I just can't help feeling very very annoyed with her. When she asked me what our next steps are I just didn't want to tell her anything.  

OK rant over! Got to get positive again. Life gets ridiculously busy now, my next day off is a week tomorrow, only had today off this week. It's gonna be like that until mid July  I guess being too busy at work is not helping, seeing her too much & just generally being too tired. 

Kizzy - good luck!! Looking forward to hearing all about it!!   
Alexine - was it you who is a musician?
Brandie - 10 days to take off where?
Sezy - interesting about metallic taste  !!
Hello & hugs to everyone else  

Off to watch the new Desperate Housewives
x


----------



## Mind

Lulu-belle yes you are so right and make me smile. I love the fact that we all say the truth, whether we want to hear it or not. You’re all like mums!!! And you’re quite right. I don’t know for sure about my ****e eggs (srroy, just slipped in) but having DE as an option now that makes me smile and feel better. You also make me smile and feel better! 

Don’t worry the growth hormone was Somatropin and is different entirely to DHEA. Since I didn’t take it yesterday I feel heaps better. And also feel fine on DHEA. 

Hi Brandie and cat! Thanks also for your feedback. It’s just great to hear all your thoughts on the DE subject. In fact I used those with DE as sI aid it was supposed to be me who had the problem, not him. You all help with evry step! Counting down those days for you. Just 9 to go now!!! 

Blueberry UK I’m a day in front of you with DH and the same stuff so do sympathise. I actually sent him an email the link and it also allowed me to really express how I felt in writing. You know sometimes we can do this better in writing. That’s what did the trick for me. I also included this – which may help you: 

There’s also some very interesting stuff from people who have gone this route: 
“I have 22 month old twin boys from DEICSI (donor egg ISCI). J is the spitting image of his dad, a real mini me (him). H is however a real mix. I think he looks a lot like the donor, everyone else thinks he looks so much like me. Now as far as epiginetics (I’ve got some info about this below) goes he's the one most affected.
We have alot of information about the donor 5 pages, which is why we went with our particular clinic as we wanted to be able to give our sons as much info as we could even though our donor was anonymous. 
Now H has asthma, and we have not found out he has an astigmatism. Neither my husband nor the donor have either of these but I do!”

And don’t let other people get to you. Most just think about themselves but don’t mean to be insensitive. Just concentrate on yourself. You have a lot to look forward to.

Mind x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi MIND so happy to hear you sounding more relaxed. And glad the DE door has been opened for you. Before my other half came round to the idea I felt quite desperate - the options felt so limited and unlikely (e.g. just the oo.oo1 percent chance with my own eggs according to all the 'experts' ). I dont know for certain that I will opt for the DE route when/if it becomes a real decision that I need to make but having it as an option just lets me breathe a bit easier. 
BLUEBERRY - Mind is right dont feel too bad. I think this whole thing makes us a little over sensitive sometimes anyway since it really is all about US, and our bodies, and (percieved) adequacies/inadequacies of said body that are not in our control. When my single 40+ freind from home became pregnant (after one treatment with Clomid!) I found every communication from her painful and -I felt -insenstive especially since we had both discussed how much we wanted to have babies and she knew I was going the ivf route -but on reflection I think this was more because I felt so resentful of her situation and like it just highlighted how 'defective' my stupid body was. Your freind is probably just as focussed on her own situation as you and all of us are on ours and this makes her less perceptive to your situation. This coupled with your increased sensitivity equates to hurt feelings! 
Ok enough of Dr Freud I promise to put the couch away now! And will bring along the Hemp Milk on the 26th. If anyone else would like a carton let me know I keep a good stock in supply (I am a bit of a hoarder! Other half is always having a go at me about how stuffed the pantry is)


----------



## jo_11

Hi ladies,

My so much going on!

Hopesol:  Good luck with testing today, we’re all hoping for you.

Sezy:  Silly, I wasn’t offended by your TMI on crinone, just joking… lawd, it takes a lot more than that to offend me!!

Mind:  Glad your DH has come round to the possibility of DE.  I was reading through your messages and about to do a reply re how I got there with my DH… I just started picking holes in my family’s genes, e.g. all the downsides such as large noses, erratic personalities, etc.  I think I should be in sales as I did such a good job DH asked last night if we should by-pass my eggs and go straight to DE!?!  

Kizzymouse:  Hope everything went well for you… looking forward to hearing your update.

Lulu-Belle:  Yes, champers is just the best, yummy!  Had a fab evening Fri, and even managed to eat on the terrace as it was so nice outside.  Not sure what you mean re your comment on DHEA and growth hormones - ?

GIAToo:   

Brandie:  Wow just over a week to go for you!!!  You must be getting v excited.  Fingers crossed that the hysteroscopy and the good care of Peny have weaved their magic for you and your OE (or for DE as back-up if necessary). 

Hi Mimi, Hopex3, Alexine, Choccy fudge, Jo Jo and everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## hopesol

Another BFN. 

Not sure where that leaves us now.  pre last FET, clinic was suggesting DE, not sure egg quality is actually the problem...


----------



## jo_11

Oh sweetie, I'm sorry to hear that     I hope you're not in work today and are able to have some 'me' time.  It's rubbish when it doesn't work, isn't it?    You know where we are as and when you're ready to think about 'what next', or want to let off steam or get for some tea and sympathy... well, I'm not sure if we can virtually provide the tea but YKWIM.  xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

HOPESOL - Honey so sorry to hear really I am i know how defeated you must feel right now. Jo is right - dont jump right into next steps for the minute take some time to yourself, step back and take a breather. This is not the time to make decisions your mind will be full of all sorts of things right now. It might take a few days or maybe a few weeks but you will start to feel clearer and more positive and at that point able to consider further actions. And it is most certaintly not the end of it many of the ladies on this forum have crossed just this bridge and come out the other end with positive results. And they will tell you how discouraged they also  felt initially    big hugs from me in any event.


----------



## Mind

Lulu belle. I couldn’t agree with you more. Just having the option of DE make it all feel sooo different. Much more relaxed thanks for noticing. I’ve gone back to feeling positive and that whole ‘what will be will be’ thinking comes into play. I also don’t know if it needs to be an option yet but it’s on my mind all the time now. 

When I’m in shops and looking at mothers and their children. You think Ohmygod, she or he is the image of you. It’s funny how the mind works with this. Ok I give in – what’s hemp milk. 

Sorry I’ll miss you ladies on the 26th (not that you asked me to join you!!!!) but that’s one commute too long from Dubai.

Jo, you’re hilarious. That’s very funny with your DH. I’m impressed. Needless to say, I AM in sales. Hehe, hence the quick turn around with DH. It’s also been quite a hoot. Was talking to my mum about DE and we were talking about getting them from a certain other country. She said ‘Mandy, they might be dead thik from there and let’s face it, we can breed our own for that’. We did have a giggle. Especially when you look at all your crap traits.

xxx


----------



## Mind

Oh Hopesol I've just seen your message. I'm so sorry sweetie. You must be feeling rubbish. I guess it's time to have that wee cry and just wait to see what's next. I'm so sad for you but I know you need to get through this horrid time before you look at what's next. And there is a next. You know that. It's just not your time now. 

Thinking of you and we're all here for you. Big hug Mind xxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Mind:     It is quite bizarre when you think about it... I've got a Mum with manic depression, Dad who had a ma-hoo-sive nose (luckily missed out on that one   ), Sister who's a tomboy (she wanted to cut her (.)(.) off when she reached puberty!), half-brother who's an alcoholic, half-sister who's a god botherer... jeez, the list goes on!  DE may be the answer... at least DH can't blame me then!    On that note, we've got an appointment at one of the clinics in Spain when we're there; and I also want to go to another, just to make sure we're making the right choice.  They want a copy of mammogram results for the over 40s... I didn't think that was a test done here until much older?


----------



## jo_11

P.S.  Sorry you can't come on the 26th Mind (you were invited)... we'll have to post an update or two on the thread while we're out


----------



## chocolatefudge

Hello ladies,
Hopesol I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I dont' know what else to say.

AFM can anyone reassure me? I'm on the 5th day of 450 menopur daily, after a very long down reg and I'm worried because apart from the teeniest of period-like pain I don't feel any different at all. My DH says that the symptoms list is only going to happen to a few people, but they have to tell you about it, and anyway, who would want side-effects?! But I just have a nagging doubt that anything is actually happening down there..........


----------



## jo_11

Hey choccy fudge, I'd say that no symptoms is good news!  I've always felt rather good during stimming to be honest... almost like I'm in a fuzzy haze and always get a good night's sleep, which is an absolute 'must' for growing those follies.  I'm sure there's lots going on in your nether regions, just make sure you spend some time relaxing, thinking about them and encouraging those follies to grow big and strong... keep the water intake up!  You'll be just fine.  I don't know if you've tried any of the relaxation CDs but they're fab - I always fall asleep!  xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi ladies - sorry for no personals.
Had my scan today and sadly there was no heartbeat.







I knew as soon as she measured the embryo that it was too small for the dates. I feel rather desolate, but managed to get through two job interviews. I've just come home and can't stop crying now. My mum is away on holiday so I haven't told her, but everyone else (including Dad) have been lovely. I just feel no-one can help. I feel so many different things - the first thing I did was pat my tummy and say sorry to my little embie so I understand now when women say they feel it was their fault, even though we know deep down there was nothing we can do. I feel like I don't think I can try again as I feel I'm too old, but I guess time may change that. I know some of you ladies will know exactly how I feel right now so I won't go on. 
Take care all
Love 
GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## jo_11

GIAToo:  You poor love; reading your post has just made me    I know there's nothing to say, other than nature has a way of doing these (often cruel) things, often for the greater good... that just doesn't make it any better though, I know.  I can't believe you went through two interviews; is this for permanent roles?  God, sorry, that's probably such a small question in the bigger picture frame of what you're worried about at the moment.  Suffice to say, it's not your fault, and you know this, although I suspect you'll probably beat yourself up anyway (I still maintain this is such a British trait).  Unfortunately no one can help, it's a question of picking yourself back up, when you're ready, dusting yourself down, and seeing what's on the agenda for next time... I know you've looked down the roads of some of the options anyway.  Look, we're all meeting up on the 26th, so we'll all have a group hug and have some 'feel good' therapy then... you are NOT too old... if you need reminding of this, please re-read your posts re your cousins who were in their late 40s when they had their children - it's in your genes.  

Lots of love and plenty of        

 

Jo
x


----------



## Lulu-belle

GIAToo Oh honey big    Jo is right this is a blow but not a knock out one I know it feels like one right now but it wont always. You are not by any means too old (I am 44 with the AMH of a 70 year old after all!) you still have plenty of life and opportunities in you. You will see this once the dust has settled but for now you have to repair until you feel good and strong again. Focus on you and pampering. 
I really hope to see you on the 26th and we will all have the biggest group hug and group cry all round.


----------



## alexine

Oh Gia I am so sorry to hear your news. Take care and try and be gentle with yourself.   
Love
xxxA


----------



## LemonD

Hopesol & GIAToo,

I'm so sorry to read your news.  Sending you a big virtual hug to both of you.

Life is just PANTS.

JoJo xx


----------



## mimi41

Hopesol i'm really sorry about the bfn hun


----------



## GIAToo

Hopesol - so sorry i didn't read the thread before  I posted - so sorry to read about your BFN       

Thanks everyone else - my Dad is with me tonight so I don't wallow too much 

Take care everyone   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hopesol  - look after yourself   

Giatoo - I really can't believe your news. feel so much for you        
My only words of wisdom are that everything happens for a reason - In 2007 i had a mc after getting bfp with 'old friend' on one night of madness. This made me yearn to get bfp no mattter what, i put myself on donor embryo list in at manchester fertility just in case (2 years ) I had 5 failed iui atempts last year with donor sperm when i was single and thought i'd be alone for ever. Then TOTALLY out of the blue, my ex boyfriend from when i was 25 -30 on and off, who lives 220 miles away contacted me and  said he'd made a huge mistake leaving me 10 years ago, left his gf of 6 years, came to see me and proposed 6 weeks later. I told him the very first night about the sperm donor and he said ' lets start trying now'. We hadn't seen each other for 10 years!! We got married in April. I know it's not much to hang onto, but if i had got a bfp with the donor this probably wouldn't have happened. I guess what i'm trying to say is that you don't know what is around the corner and that the darkest part of the night is just before the dawn...



Thank you so much for all the DHEA info everyone. I am going to stop taking it as I don't want to bugger up this cycle. Am now on Day 2 of the pill (which i have never taken) it has stopped AF in its tracks and left me tearful    Watched SJP on TV last night on the programme where they track  your ancestors and couldn't stop crying at the thought that me and DH might be the end.   (must re-read advice to Giatoo above)

Have registered with Reprofit on Czech for DE next April if IVF cycles don't work. I'll be 43 1/4 by then so not much chance of own egg working.   

xx


----------



## chocolatefudge

GIAToo, I'm so sorry hun. Hope your mum gets back soon for you.


----------



## mimi41

giatoo i am so sorry hun


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone, I was monitoring the thread while at work today. What a sad day. So sorry about your BFN hopesol & so so sorry for your news giatoo. Be kind to yourselves, have a good   & sending lots of    

hopehope I like your story, it's so lovely! And very good to think everything happens for a reason. Maybe registering for DE is a good back up plan hmmm.

After todays events I feel a bit silly about my rant. Sorry ladies! x


----------



## alexine

*Hopesol* I'm really sorry to hear it's been a rough day for you too!!   

Take it easy today and be kind to yourself. 
xxxA


----------



## Mind

Hey Jo 11 – That’s funny about your family. Definitely go for it on the DE front. At least this way you’ve no one to blame. Do you think that this is the kind of info that the donors put on their form? Nah, didn’t think so either. Which clinic in Spain are you going to? Heard really good things about Instute Bernabeau and very interested to hear more. Let us know what you think.

Choc fudge – also on Menopur 300 per day and am getting NO symptoms at all. Stop worrying hun, relax & take it easy. Time for some pampering methinks.

GIAToo – I’m so sorry to hear your news. It’s very sad and I know you feel horrible right now. But please don’t think you’re too old. You’re really not. I’m 46 on my first go and will keep trying until I’m told otherwise. It’s awful but you also have to go through this kind of grieving. Cry and be miserable. It’s really crap but you will bounce back - when you’re ready to.

What I’m starting to realise about all of us on here is that so often there are lows. Really horrible blows that knock us for six. But throughout all those we read about amazing miracles. And every time we do they give us all hope cos, it could be one of us next time. And you know something. Somewhere down the line it will be. In the meantime, we all ‘get it’. And we all make a difference for each other. 

I don’t know about you lot but so many people have said to me ‘you’re so brave to do this’. I have no idea why they say that as it doesn’t feel like a very brave thing to do. But when we have these horrible setbacks, it occurs to me that this is what they are talking about. We need to be brave and courageous and we will all get through this. So be brave and courageous girls. We will get there.

Mind x


----------



## chocolatefudge

Thanks, Mind; I had the same experience recently: a friend said to me 'You're so brave' and I felt like saying 'No I'm not I'm terrified of the whole process' but you're right, it must take more strength than I've realised before to open ourselves to the possibilities, both negative and positive. Thanks for your post. 
chocolatefudge xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All well I have to admit nobody has said 'how brave' to me as of yet!  but then again I have not told many people just my parents and a few very close freinds. And of course other halfs parents. Actually he is the one that runs round telling EVERYONE including the next door neighbhor as he feels he has to explain why he cannot get the motorcycle that he really wants! (he has this hang up around people thinking we are hard up   ).    It drives me nuts and makes me feel really exposed. I feel like everyone is just looking at me and thinking 'oh poor defective barren dysfunctional failure of a woman- thank goodness that we don't have that problem' OK so I am paranoid completely but it is what I imagine deep down. And probably think about myself deep down. The irony is I don't think of other woman undergoing ivf in this way - quite the opposite! 
　
GIAToo I am really glad by the way that your Dad came round and that you are not on your own. I do honestly believe that once the dust has settled and you feel calmer and stronger you will be back in the fray with no hesitation. And I meant what I said. Your body is young and strong - it will come through for you. 

HopeSol - Again all will be ok. Just give your body and mind a rest from it and come back to it refreshed. At that point you can decide rationally on the next steps. 
　
And hello to everyone too
And just one final note - June 26th DLR staff might be striking so alternative travel plans to CW might be called for. I know a number of buses go there and of course there is also the Jubilee line. 
Not sure what we agreed for timing but around 115 would work best for me however if that is too late I can re-jig my diary around what works best for all


----------



## jo_11

Hi girls,

Just a quick one from me re the strikes... tube strike finishes at 18:59 on Fri 25th, and DLR strike finishes at 03:59 on Sat 26th, should either strike go ahead of course!  Re the tube, there's no service at weekends between Waterloo and Stanmore, so it's really only DLR for people coming from the West, like me.

As I said, the strikes may not go ahead anyway but even if they do, the DLR will be fine (from a strike viewpoint; it does of course sometimes have other problems!).  

Jo
x

P.S.  Lulu-Belle, not sure what time you're saying, 1:15?  I don't think we've set a time but that's fine with me.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Jo good going on getting the facts re DLR strike. I must say (knock on wood) that when it is not on strike the DLR is a really good service generally much better then underground and defo my preferred transport. 

Yes 1:15 or 13:15 is what works best for me if at all possible. 

Venues I was thinking either Browns or Conrans?  Carluccios and Cafe Rouge are usually quite crowded I think and getting a table might be a struggle. thoughts?


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Hi


Please accept my apologies for coming onto this thread and only writing to Gia ...


Gia - I am sooooo sorry love to hear your news.  I have been following your story and I prayed that when you said you didn't have any symptoms that it wasn't like me.  It is completely gutting, I know.  I hope that your mum will be back soon to console you.        


I know it will be too raw at the moment, but if you are willing to consider alternatives to OE, there are some great threads going on and I have some first hand experience of a clinic abroad which you might find helpful.


Fee
xx.


----------



## jo_11

Lulu-Belle: I was thinking Brown's or la Tasca or maybe Zizzi's down by the riverside... Maybe if some of us get there early we could do a scout around. It's generally not too busy at weekends at the Wharf.

Fee: Feel free to drop in any time love. I think we've 'met' on another thread before... Thought it was the CRGH one but may have been the Lister. Interestingly I'm lurking on the IB thread at the mo... DH and I have a consultation there and IV in mid July. 

Jo
x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Jo those all work for me too. Browns might be especially good if it is a sunny day as we can sit outside (Wheres La Tosca?)


----------



## jo_11

P.S.  We could also go to one of the new places at the Wharf... Wahaca, Roka, Canteen, Pavillion, Smollensky's, etc. etc.  There's just soooo many to choose from!  Canteen and Pavillion are both inside and outside, so maybe that's a good choice... right slap bang under One Canada Square (aka Canary Wharf Tower).  That said, Brown's or Zizzi's is better for sun, if we want to sit in the sun, and it's out?

P.P.S.  Lulu-Belle, I've just seen that you've responded... la Tasca's next door (or next door but one) from Brown's... near Beluga and Bar 38.

P.P.P.S.  Too much choice!!!!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Phew so true!  I have always wanted to see what Smollenskys was like - not familiar AT ALL with the Canteen/pavillion although intrigued!. 

I am more then willing to go along with whatever you think would be our best bet-I worked at CW for about 10 years but have been working in the city now for the past two so really lost touch with what is going on there (although do my shopping there everyweekend and go to the gym there occassionally- not quite the same!). 

I know where you mean now re La Tascas knew the name sounded familiar!


----------



## Mind

Funny that you say that. I just read Fiona's message about IB and thought. Ooh good. I'd love to hear more about this place. It keeps popping up for people and I love hearing everyone's experience. This is the only way for us to decide I guess. Think it's time to read these and see what's what.

Lulu - Belle, now stop all that thinking. It's just total rubbish. No one thinks that when you tell them about what you're doing. I promise you. Most people think - bloody hell - what does that actually mean? Cos unless you're on FF, you just haven't a clue. Everyone has their 'thing'. And this is our thing. It's just the way it goes. So long as you start early enough (my mistake on that front) then you can get there - eventually. There are so many different ways nowadays. It's just a matter of getting your head round them and being able to afford them - emotionally and financially. So, please stop thinking like that. It doesn't serve you well and is just not good for you. 

You're a brave woman who wants something very much and is doing everything you can to make that happen. That makes you pretty special!!!

Mind xxx


----------



## jo_11

Ok, decision time... Let's book a table at Smollensky's then, outside if it's nice, inside if not. Who's in??


----------



## Lulu-belle

MIND - You made me blush!  thanks for that I know you are right re other peoples perceptions (although i really find it hard to think of myself as 'brave'!) i just need the occassional 'snap out of it girl' to remind me- half of this is a mental battle with 'self' i find   . 

I think alot of it is i feel guilty for waiting so long. It feels like i have spent alot of my life as a late bloomer (kind of runs in our family actually at least among my siblings - my older brother is nearly 50 and he and his fiancee have been engaged for about 8 years with no signs of any date setting or anything!  And my younger brother is 39 and still taking classes and working at a book store whilst trying to decide on a career path much to my parents great consternation) and this time I might be paying the price for it. 

Re Smollenskys - yup I am in for that!


----------



## Sezy

Hi Everyone,

Gosh, its so busy here!

Firstly, Gia, I've responded on the other thread, but I just want to repeat how sorry I am to hear your news - I do know how you feel as this is what happened to me in January     All I can say is that you will get through this, although it seems hard to beleive at the moment:  I've been through the heartbreak twice now and I'm still here!!  Just take time to heal physically and emotionally before making any big decisions.  I do hope you will come on the 26th - being with people who are on the same journey and who have had the same experience is exactly what you need right now.

Hopsol - 'Im sorry hon    

Smollensky's sound fine to me - I have no idea about Canary Wharf, so I'll just go with the flow!  Just give me an address so I can find it!

Well, I'm pretty symptom free today, other than feeling tired.  Accupuncturist seemed quite happy with everything yesterday.  I have to be honest though, I'm not having good feelings...can't put my finger on it though.  Perhaps I'm just cushioning myself because of what has gone before.......we shall see I guess, when i have the scan next week.  I'm just having feelings about empty sacs   

Will catch up properly with personals later,

Love

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sezy - I think just cushioning as you have suggested, nothing more sinister then that. It is a purely natural instinct of self preservation. As I have said before on this forum we dont need to borrow trouble (gosh knows that is true!) thus far all is going fine and to plan so focus on that and ignore those 'feelings'!
Smollenskys
*Smollensky's*
www.*smollenskys*.com1 Reuters Plaza
London E145AJ
020 7719 0101


----------



## jo_11

Sezy: I'm sure you'll be fine re the scan. This point of the game does sound almost as bad, if not worse than the 2ww. Got to keep those positive thoughts though. As Lulu-Belle (or was it Mind?) said earlier though there are success stories over 40 and someone's got to make up those positive statistics, so why not you, or indeed any of us (eventually ladies!)? 

Mind: I do like your banter-style conversational posts  Well, re Spanish clinics it does all seem to be a bit of an eye opener. As I said in a previous post, DH and I are having consultations at Instituto Bernabeu and Vista Hermosa whilst we're in Spain. I was looking at the IB website and apparently they can 'feed' embies in the v early days. I need to find out more! I was telling DH and he now wants to go another round at the Lister with my eggs and if that doesn't work, a round in Spain with my eggs (he loves the ideaof their technology) before we go onto DE. God knows where he thinks we'll get the money from but good to see he hasn't given up on my eggs after all!!

Hope everyone else us ok.

Jo
x


----------



## mimi41

Sezy i think your fear is natural hun, i was the same and i still worry now.  Good luck for your scan hunny


----------



## gaga

*Giatoo and Hopesol*

I am so so sorry to hear your bad news.... I really dont know what more to add than what people have already said.
The only thing I would add is that you both will soon start to feel more positive and don't forget we'll all be there for you. Try to get to the meet and drink in some of those positive vibes and take comfort in a little dry with people who know and fully understand.

All my love hope and prayers go to you both
Love you all
Brandie
XXX


----------



## alexine

Hang in there Sezy! Wishing you lots of      for your scan!
xxxA


----------



## chocolatefudge

Hello ladies,
I wonder if any of you can translate these numbers for me please.
I had my day 7 stimms scan this morning and my lining is apparently 4.5mm
there are two follicles of 10mm on my left ovary and my right ovary seems to be hiding still.
the lovely nurse Vicky said to carry on as we are, with 450 menopur daily, and another scan on Friday to see what's grown. She said that if there wasn't much movement it might be that I carry on stimming for longer, or that there are 'other things'. 
This is my first IVF and so I'm not sure how these numbers measure up. Can someone with a bfp give me comparisons
chocolatefudgexx


----------



## hopehopehope

chocolate fudge - sorry I can't help - am on my first ivf too!

apologies to everyone re meet up - on weekend of 26th hubbie wants to come up to north west as he has wed - tue off work, whereas if i came down to london we'd only have Friday night to Sunday together. It's also our anniversary on the 26th and was feeling a tinsy bit guilty about leaving him to spend afternoon with cyberfriends!!

Am still on pill part of ivf, stopped DHEA. Fell off work surface at school yesterday whilst putting work up and carted to hospital in ambulance - (so embarrassing) with suspected cracked pelvis, luckily after xrays and 5 hours waiting I was just badly bruised. Phew - was in right panic in case had to stop treatment! Am off work today as feel so stiff and sore  

xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Chocolate Fudge me too sorry cant help as also first time on ivf!  But will be interested to hear the response too. Hope you are coming along too on the 26th?

Hopehopehope - Shame you cant make it but i think an anniversary takes precedent personally!  We wont hold it against you and i am sure there will be other occassions. Enjoy your celebration anyway and hope you recover quickly from your bruises   

My Mum is so sweet    she sent me over this little pendant of the Indian (American Indian that is) God Kokopelli - who is supposed to be their God of fertility. She made a point of finding one that was actually made by American Indians as opposed to being manufactured in China - and told me I must wear it when i see the specialist!  Well you never know it might work and I could use a little help!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi ladies - I'm back from my travels with 3 x day 6 grade A blasties on board - I hope they didn't mind all the travelling!!

I'm sure if it's going to work it will - nothing will stop it if it's meant to be - I feel quite positive for now!   

sorry for me post, just home and tired out!!


----------



## Lulu-belle

quick one from me KIZZYMOUSE welcome back (all of you!) and great news re embies - hope you all get some good rest and recuperation!


----------



## jo_11

Choccyfudge:  It's still early days for you, with your first scan... your lining needs to grow a bit but it does grow quite quickly, or there's other things you can take to help that if needs be, e.g. 75mg aspirin a day, or progynova.  Follies need to be bigger too to be mature (above 15mm), but as I said, it's early days, and time for others to grow - maybe there's some on your shy ovary!... if there were any problems, they would've said.

Kizzy:  Wow, three grade A blasts    That's just greedy     You go girl.  What precious cargo, when's OTD?

Lulu-belle:  How sweet of your Mum, bless... I didn't know American Indians had Gods (shows what I know!).

Hopex3:  OMG what a terrible accident, I do hope you're not too traumatised, or bruised.  Shame about the 26th but I guess DH comes first   

Hi to Alexine, Sezy, GIAToo, Brandie, Hopesol, Mimi and Mind; hope you're all OK.

Right, re the 26th, so far I've got me, Sezy, Lulu-Belle and GIAToo... any more??  I'll leave it 'til next Monday and will then go in and book us a table.  

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks Jo    Yep I'm greedy LOL - reckon got a better chance with 3      - so went for it!!

I think the chances of success with fresh blasts is quite high   

I was told by clinic to have a blood test 14 days after transfer - so will try to organize a private test - hopefully I can get it done at GP's


----------



## mimi41

Kizzy pupo woohoo


----------



## Mind

Hey Jo – please let us know how you get on at IB over the summer.  
That’s great that you get to have a go with your eggs first. What’s so special with their treatment with your own eggs? Surely if your eggs are not great, there’s not much they can do.

Now choc fudge. Looks like you and I are in the same boat hun. After day 8 I went for my scan. Had only four in the left ovary and none in the right one. All watching TV apparently!!! Mine were 10, 8, 5 & 4 (or something similar). This is when she added Menapur to the mix, like you. 

Went again on Sunday and had the same number but they had grown to 15, 10, and still low on the other two. I was a wee bit upset but a lot of ladies said that they can have a last minute spurt and not to be too down hearted.

I’m off tomorrow to for my third scan on day 15 of stimms. I’m crossing everything to see what’s happened and will let you know. Some say all you need is one and I think that 18 is the magic number. Ladies who don’t have our issues can have around 21 eggs (am I right there – I read that somewhere) but on FF, ladies say it just takes one. I think this is also where it gets expensive, so this is when they cancel tx if they haven’t grown much.

What I’m also intrigued to know (it’s also my 1st IVF) is whether we have different cycles with stronger eggs and whether we respond differently to other hormones. Or whether ****e eggs are just that – ****e eggs. 

Hope 3 – you daft thing. Sounds awful but at least it hasn’t affected tx. Phew!!!!

Lulu Belle – Mums eh? Don’t we just love them? Bless her.

Hey Kizzy Mouse – welcome back. 3 grade A’s eh?  How exciting? Quite right you feeling positive. So how long before you can text? Is it two weeks?  Can’t wait to hear.

Nervous about tomorrow. Let’s see what happens.

Nite girlies

M x


----------



## alexine

Hi Kizzy great news about your 3 blasts!    

Hopex3 that sounds like a nasty fall...glad to hear is wasn't a fracture!!  

Me...I'm just about to leave Canada for Glasgow after an emotional visit with my family. They are all being very supportive of my decision but concerned for me...especially my mum. She M/C 3 times after me and one was a 7 months which particularly difficult for her. I am an only child and somewhere in the back of my mind I think if I am lucky to have a child maybe it would help my mum heal a little....anyway...complex feelings all around. The ball starts rolling for me in a couple weeks and I'm excited but nervous...not so much about poking or prodding or pain but more of the emotional side if things....

I have been finding this thread very supportive....

    to All!

xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Mind:  I'll let you know how we get on in Spain over the Summer.  There's nothing wrong with my eggs per se... cycle last month we had five top grade embies at day 3 and went onto day 5 for transfer; this is a massive achievement.  But we have a combination of older eggs plus DH problems, i.e. if I was with a guy with better sperm or DH was with a younger lady, our chances would be higher.  Together with have a 15% chance.  We're just not sure how much longer we can afford this (nearly £30k over 9 mths is not sustainable!), and I'm getting impatient... going for DE ups chances dramatically to about 70% (90% over 3 cycles).  Spain 'seems' so much more advanced in their practices and their results are better, so we're going to go and ask the questions, like what they mean when the say they 'feed' embies at day 2 (for example).  A friend of mine went through 7 IVF cycles and her quality and number of eggs differed each time, so I guess quantity/quality does change... once numbers are low though and they're pumping max drugs into you, the chances are that the numbers won't get much higher.  Being relaxed, having a PMA and eating/drinking the right things certainly does an awful lot, plus the right supplements, although it generally takes 3 months for the effects to come through.  People respond differently to different drugs as well, e.g. clomid is so NOT for me.  A lot of it's hit and miss I understand... consultants generally have their 'preferred' drugs to recommend, and if those don't work (same as the protocol) they change them around to tailor to the individual.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow's scan for you.

Alexine:  Oh wow, that must've been an emotional visit    It must be difficult for your Mum being so far away as well    It's going to be an exciting summer for you   

Kizzy:  Enjoy being PUPO!  I'm sure the GP will do a test, or can you not just do HPTs?

Jo
x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Just quick one from me for the moment
ALEXINE - i can sympathise with how you feel - I am one of three kids but not one of us has produced grandchildren and my parents, especially my Dad i think just assumed that grandchildren were part of what happened in life and are only slowly and sadly coming to accept that that might not be the case - no pressure of course!   
JO11 - what is PMA?

MIND- good luck -let us know how it goes. 

AND HELLO TO ALL


----------



## kizzymouse

I don't trust HPT's Jo - would rather have the facts and figures after having a bfp turn bfn before,
I found a place on internet which tests hcg for you - just gotta get a blood sample at doctors and send it away.

I will do hpt though as I won't be able to resist LOL 

Had about 12 hrs in bed and feel a bit more normal now!!

Due back to work for 4 nights starting tomorrow but think I will take the first 2 off.  Naughty!

Thanks for all your kind words, I wish you all the best of luck too on this rollercoaster


----------



## rubyring

Hello everyone!

Just a quick one, if I come to the meet I need to get to Euston before 2.30pm. Possible?? Though I work in London I never go to Canary Wharf!

Comments on "being brave" - my Mum has said that to me a couple of times. I don't feel very brave! I just feel that I have to try everything I can cope with/afford so I have no regrets. I don't want to look back & think, well I don't know if we could've had children because we didn't really try. Boy, it's hard at times though. Sometimes I think all the choices we have now make life much harder!

Kizzy - good luck, wow 3 blasts yay!! Take care of yourself     (1 for each embie!)
Mind - good luck with the scan  
Alexine - glad your family are being supportive
Giatoo - hope you're looking after yourself big   

And hello to everyone else
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Doctor is going to do hcg blood test on nhs - results back same day!!       

I can't make your meet - working on 26th June - plus it's a bit far away and I'm done with travelling for now LOL   

Have fun though xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Blueberry - Euston is a bit of a trek from CW think your best bet would be DLR to Bank and then northern line to Euston I reckon about a 20 minute journey with a fair wind. I know we said we would meet at 13:15 (this was suggested by me because i might not be able to get there before then) but maybe we can set an earlier meeting time and I can just join a little bit late but there is nowhere I have to get off to in a hurry (just the grocery shopping at waitrose   )


----------



## jo_11

Blueberry/Lulu-belle:  Hmm, I'd leave it c.40mins to Euston; the Wharf's further out than you think.  Not sure about the others, but I can't really make it before 1pm next Sat... I only get around 5 or 6 hours sleep a night during the week, so the weekends are when I try and catch up on sleep.  And it takes me 2hrs to get to Canary Wharf.  BB, I seem to remember you were going to a class; could you join us later?  Unless Sezy/GIAToo are able to go earlier??

Kizzymouse:  Result about your bloods!  I wondered whether you'd be able to resist HPTs   

Jo
x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi just thought I had better post the menu for smollenskys for all the vegetarians/special diets (which includes me!) http://www.smollenskys.com/canarywharf/food/menu.php?mID=352
Off hand I would say they have most bases covered. everyone ok with it?


----------



## chocolatefudge

Hello ladies,
I had my day 9 scan today and there are two healthy follicles, one on each ovary. The hidden ovary from Wednesday reappeared with a healthy follicle but a little cyst in front of it; they are not worried about the cyst and don't need to do anything about it. So we are going ahead on Tuesday with EC. I am so relieved they didn't cancel the cycle; I couldn't do that - this might be my best chance at my age with a low amh. 
I am going to try and think positive and would welcome any suggestions about diet or anything else I can do to increase my chances of success next week. 
chocolatefudge x


----------



## alexine

CF Good luck next week! I'm really green and the other ladies know a lot more than me but I recently found acupuncture to be great...seems to really help with anxiety and relaxation....going for another one today.

  
xxxA


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi chocolate fudge -really good news on the follicles big congratulations. Re diet i imagine you are doing all the right things already, eating healthily and all that. I would suggest it is best not to introduce anything weird and wacky just currently as even the most innocent of items can be good to have when you are building up to treatment but bad to have when you are having treatment. I was looking into borage oil recently but apparantly although really good for you in the run up it can cause uterine contractions so not advisable when you are actually underway with it all.  Lots of water, omega 3,6,9 (I have recently started using both Cool Oil and Good oil  by the Groovy Food company - they sell it in tescos and most big stores, Good Oil is pure Hemp oil and the Cool oil is flax, hemp and evening primrose), avacodos and good protein like eggs. Also Almonds - these are supposed to be exceptionally good for this time period. But essentially if you follow a good healthy diet you should be fine. I would personally say stay away from any herbs or herbal teas as again some of them can be contraindicated during treatment. I imagine JO11 will have alot more knowledge around all this though then me
Oh and stay away from peas and rhubarb!!   

Big BIG     for Tuesday - sure to be all fine


----------



## Sezy

Hello everyone!

Sorry I have been AWOL - just been busy here!

Too much to catch up on, but it looks like everyone is doing just fine at the moment 

A big whoooohoooooo to *Kizzymouse* on having those lovely blasts on board - you are PUPO!! Enjoy honey! and great news on getting the blood test on NHS 

I've looked athe the menu for the meet-up - looks good to me! I'm easy on times - I'm travelling up in the morning with DH as he is working at the Tower that weekend...so just tell me when and I'll be there - allowing me time to get lost of course!!!

So that you know me when we get there: I'm 5ft 2" with shoulder length blonde curly hair. I'm a bit of a hippy at heart and so you will know me by my brightly coloured Indian bag with little mirrors on it  Most likely there will be a flower in my hair. I'm really looking forward to meeting you lovely ladies!!

I'm doing fine. No real symptoms, just slightly delicate nipples at the moment!! Still getting the metalic taste from time to time, but other than that and some bloating (from the steroids and progesterone gel), I feel great! Its hard to beleive there is anything going on in there actually  I'm feeling pretty laid back about it all actually - in a place of acceptance of what will be will be..much better thatn being anxious and stressed!

DH has been in a bit of weird space - I have come to the conclusion he has a pregnancy phobia!! I was talking to my best friend (she has know DH for about 30 years - she dated him when she was 18, and they have remained good friends - and now she is _my_ greatest pal!) - she said that when she was pg with her first (now 16), my DH went a bit wierd with her......he's OK though, and at least action has resumed  , which is a relief, because one pregnancy boon I am experiencing is feeling rather amorous!!!

Anyway, enough waffle about me!

Big hugs and hellos to you all - Lulu-Belle, Jo, Mind, Choccyfudge, Alexine, Blueberry, Hopex3, Mimi (you'll be a mummy soon!) - have I remembered everyone? 

Will try to keep up to date a bit more!

Lots of love

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## jo_11

Just a quickie re the meet-up ladies...

I have got me, Sezy, Lulu-Belle, GIAToo as definites, and a possible from Blueberry.  Any ideas what you'll be doing BB?  Maybe cancel your class and join us girlies??   

Anyone else??

AFM, well, I'm MUCH taller than Sezy, at 5' 3"    and have long dark brown hair... no idea what I'll be wearing at the mo!

I'm going to pop in to order my wedding dress before we meet (I call my other half DH just for ease on FF but he's my fiance)... anyway, I'll be getting the DLR from Tower Gateway at about 12:50ish if anyone wants to meet there and travel over to the Wharf?  

For those who don't know where Smollensky's is, I'm guessing all will be taking the DLR... you need to get off at Canary Wharf (obviously!) and leave the DLR station/shopping centre on the South Colonnade exit, turn left and then walk past the tower and it's on your right, after the Reuter's building - it's on street level.  I'll PM everyone my mobile number nearer the time, in case anyone gets lost, or is running late.  

to everyone and hope you're all having lovely weekends (despite the fact the sun's done a runner!).

Jo
x


----------



## Mind

Jo 11. Thanks for all of that. I’m relying on you to be my eyes and ears over the summer. Mind you, if this doesn’t work, we may leave Dubai for August (it’s already over 40 degrees out here) and go out to Spain. Wonder if I can get DH to do a detour with me! I have also heard these kind of stats and with me being 47 they say there’s also a higher chance of M/C with my own eggs, which I couldn’t bare to go through again. £30k over 9 mths –ohmygod? That’s an awful lot of money isn’t it?

Thank you for all your good wishes about me scan. It wasn’t great and instead of going for ISCI or IVF, our only option was cancelling tx or IUI. Only had one decent egg at 15mm. So we’re having IUI tomorrow. Have been feeling very low about this as there’s less than a 10% chance of success. Make the whole DE issue much more of an option.

Lulu Belle, Blueberry – thanks also for my good luck. You all make me smile!

Kizzy Mouse – tell Dr to hurry up and let you know. 

Choc fudge – that’s fantastic. I’m so pleased for you. EC on Tuesday now. Yeah. 2ww together. Good stuff.

Sezy enjoyed hearing how you’re getting on. That’s lovely. DH can be weird fish, can’t they? Mine is all stressed out having to give his sperm tomorrow for our IUI. (not so plain sailing out here in Dubai) and has been weird for days. Said it’s very humiliating and I have no idea how bad it is for him. Didn’t mention stabbing myself with 4 needles a day, cos that’s a walk in the park. Yeah right.

Anyway, here we go for tomorrow. Wish me luck! Mind xxx


----------



## alexine

*Mind* Sending lot's of     for tomorrow!
xxA


----------



## jo_11

Mind: All the best for your IUI. Your DH sounds a bit like mine... I always have to give him lots of encouragement, and equally lots of praise after the event, even if recovering from a GA after EC! Anything for a quiet life... And they say women are hard work!

Choccy Fudge: Like Lulu-Belle says, just keep up with the good diet... No going out on the beers  There are threads on here about what to do and what not to do, including foods, but I think you can end up sending yourself a bit do-lally. Don't over-do it, keep calm and focus on what's going on inside. 

Jo
x


----------



## gaga

*Sometimes this site is soo annoying - halfway through a mega post and it all disappeared  Rant over  *

*Hi Choccy *Glad the other follie came out to play, you still have two and thats better than one  Everything crossed for you. One big thing while those nurses are quoting numbers and talking in a seemingly foreign language ask what you think may be the silly questions and don't be embarrassed - you are paying for it (directly or indirectly) afterall. I think its a bit late to do anything to help your follies, other than lots of water, and relaxation your head is more important at the moment - personal experience and none medical opinion of course 

*Hope - *hope you are feeling less sore and you are OK

*Lulu - *You are a real ray of sunshine. I love reading your really positive posts, you lift me everytime. It also sounds like you have got that attitude from your Mum she sounds so supportive and such a sweetie. My Mum is a little less so, she cant stand watching me inject and wont talk much about it. Everytime she says don't worry it will happen naturally (I find that so irritating, she doesn't know DH had a Vas years ago). Still I hope to come home in around 3 weeks with some embryonic good news   Oh and PMA is what you have masses of Positive Mental Attitude.

*Kizzy - *Absolutely fantastic news, three grade A fatty's   Well done gal. How was it in Ostrava, any language difficulties? Did they give you an info pack on the donor for the future? I am watching you closely. I hope to come back from Greece with an OE embie snuggled up but if I don't I would love three DE fatties in there. I think in reality that may be the way things go, but I will be no less pleased. Keeping everything crossed for you our little Pupo friend   

*Mind - *Good luck Hun. Two will be good, keeping everything crossed for you. On my last cycle I ended up with one egg after stimms and they wanted to cancel but I stuck with it and said as this may be my last chance I wanted to have a go, as they were not willing to have another go. I had to argue with the consultants and the clinical lead, but they wilted given my situation. Sadly it still failed to fertilise. But above all don't forget, its your body, and your egg/s. Sometimes clinics are too protective over their stats for success rates and forget we are human and going through a whole raft of hormone led emotions. Praying for you   Your DH, what a shocker, my poor sod is having to have his injected with a big needle and if that fails they'll go in with a scalpell. He keeps walking round wincing at the thought but he's done it three times previously so what the heck eh. a small price to pay eh, we have all the aggro all the way through, men are such wimps   It would be a small world if they had to give birth  

*Alexine *Good luck to you for your start, which clinic are you at when you start?

*Sezy *Welcome back darling, missed you!! Lucky you and lucky DH, enjoy the upside of the sexual side effects, have heard it lasts throughout if its there at the start.... you'll be too worn out gal   Does he wear armour in bed for your amour??  

*Update from moi - *Going with what will probably be my last IVF (well maybe not, but like Mind we have spent over £30k in the process and spending yet more now on this one, DH is having palpitations  ). I am going to Serum in Greece with the lovely Peny, Ruth, Sharon and John on 23rd June. They are all so lovely. I am having a natural cycle as like many of us my ovarian reserve is very low and with each cycle of IVF getting worse for number of follies and quality. That is why given my age of 41 (spring chicken) Peny has suggested a natural cycle and can see no reason why it wont work now all the rubbish has been taken out of my uterus (I would never have got preggars). If that does not work we are going with DE as a back up that will be done if the natural fails to fertilise. SO THE POSITIVE STUFF TODAY IS DAY ONE AND I AM COMING BACK WITH A OE PUPO OR A KIZZY SYTLE TRIPLE WHAMMY...................ROLLER COASTER HERE I COME


----------



## gaga

Wow, just seen the size of my post.... sorry ladies... seems like I am a binge poster!!


----------



## hopehopehope

hi everyone - am still very bruised and battered. Bruise on backside is black and same size and shape as a frying pan according to DH. Still not sleeping cos can't turn over    am generally being a nightmare, don't know if it's me, or a week on the pill for first time in my life -  Actually it was 2 weeks injecting followed by two weeks cyclogest followed by 2 weeks on pill - no wonder! DH tearing hair out with me. Baseline scan on Friday (25th)  - bit panicky as ordered drugs from central homecare on Wed and have heard nothing from them - saw on another thread that they have no sniffers in stock AGGGHHHHH i need all my drugs for Friday - am now a bit worried this may f* up my cycle. 


Mind - really feeling for you - especially when you've been so strong. Please remember that age only affects egg quantity with IVF , not quality, so if no probs with DH then iui might still work. i know you're mentally working your way through it though x0x0x

Brandie - wishing you lots and lots of        for your next try  - am loving your pos attitude   


Hello to everyone else and good luck for the next week. Excuse me if i'm a bit quiet. Having some down time gettting ready for stimms starting in a week.


----------



## mimi41

Mind good luck today hun

Brandie hope things go well for you on your natural cycle hun

Hi to everyone else


----------



## GIAToo

Apologies firstly as this is a bit of a me post.  I had my ERPC on Friday and physically it was fine, but obviously emotionally it has been hard and I imagine will be for a while - I know a lot of you ladies have been through similar and I am so sorry that any of us have had to go through it.  I realise totally now that unless you have been through it yourself you cannot understand just how awful it feels.  
I am setting up my follow-up consultation with my current clinic and also setting one up with Peny at Serum.  Can anyone give me some advice as to what questions to ask following a missed miscarriage?

Brandie - I'm very excited for you.  I wasn't sure if Serum did a tandem cycle and now I know they do so that is an option I am considering for the future.  Would have to be September for me as the clinic shuts in August.  Would you mind telling me how much it is costing you including drugs and accommodation etc if possible?  I also would have to transfer my sperm from my current clinic which would cost £1000, so lots to think about.  I wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle      

Hopehopehope - good luck with stimming and with this cycle hun - I know it is all very stressful, especially when we're not sure how we're going to respond etc      

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to meeting some of you soon xx
GIA Tooxxxxxx


----------



## alexine

Way to go Brandie...your positive attitude is inspiring!    
I was feeling kind of low and anxious about it all yesterday...kind of odd being back in Glasgow as most of my friends here are musicians that I work with so I'm a little cautious about being candid with some them about what's cooking!  News can spread like wildfire and feedback is not always supportive in the music scene!!! My really close friends are back in Canada...anyway checked back here last night and it gave me a boost!! I start at the GCRM in a couple weeks.

*Giatoo*...so glad to hear in spite of everything you have just been through that you are up for giving it another go!   

Hang in there Hope!   

Take care everyone!
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Brandie - thanks for the good wishes hunny - wishing you all the luck in the world too       The clinic was great and they spoke enough english for me to cope. They didn't give me an info pack on donor - just the info they gave me when I picked the donor.   

Same goes to all the other ladies on here going thru treatment - hoping 2010 is OUR year!!!   

Giatoo - special hugs to you   

afm, I feel better than yesterday - was wiped out friday and saturday - may have been travel catching up with me!!
no more spotting and cramps have eased off. 
back to work for 2 night shifts - hope I don't get too tired   

I am trying to be positive - it is hard to imagine getting a good result after all the failures - but my luck has to change sometime surely? this is the best chance I've ever had - please let them stay     

Hang in there ladies


----------



## jo_11

Brandie's got FF thread bulimia     What a lovely post from you Brandie; it sounds like you have a very big and exciting week ahead.  Peny sounds like an absolute wonder; if it were not for the fact that DH is Spanish, I would definitely be going over to Greece, but I've been 'told' it has to be Spain.  Wishing you all the very best of luck in the world.  

GIAToo:  Good to hear from you hun.  I can't imagine what you're going through post miscarriage as I've never been there myself... rather stupidly I've always been slightly envious of ladies who've MC as they know they can get pg... I do realise this is a ridiculous jealousy to hold though, especially after reading your post   

Kizzymouse:  It sounds like you've got an amazing chance this time... I think you'll be lucky if you don't have triplets!  And what if one or more split??!!  Oh my      You take it easy this week; when's OTD?  

Alexine:  It sounds like it's best to keep your plans close to your chest.  I do hope there's some Scottish friends you can confide in; but if not, your friends in Canada are there, as are we    I find this site an absolute godsend as DH doesn't want me talking to people about tx... I've got him to agree that I can speak to two friends, both of whom who went through IVF (one of them had triples in April Kizzymouse!!), which helps.

Mimi:  You must be nearly ripe now, no?  Isn't it next week?   

Hopex3:  My, you really have been through the wars.  I hope you're feeling a little better; all the best for the start of stimming next week.

Sezy:  Hope you're OK?

ChoccyFudge:  All the best for this coming week.

Lulu-Belle:  Hi!

AFM, not a lot going on... we're booked in to see two clinics when we're in Spain on holiday.  I really didn't want to stay with the outlaws for the whole two weeks, so I've cheekily gone to one of the sites where people with villas/apartments rent them out and secured a place for 8 days at a 40% discount.  It's part-way between Valencia (where outlaws are) and Alicante (where clinics are), and looks lovely    Also, I've had the massive raft of blood test results back from my GP; she was really lovely and did loads for me... liver/kidney function, thyroid, sticky blood, vitamin levels, testosterone (for the DHEA).  Everything's normal, so that's good.  There's two things they wouldn't do for me, which I need for Spain which are blood group (I've always been dying to know what I am!), and mammogram (apparently you have to be over 50 or be referred for a potential problem).  

Anyway, best get on.  DH is off today... he's just gone to Waitrose for some bacon and bread... bacon sarnies here we come (sorry veggies!).  

Jo
xxx


----------



## gaga

*Thanks everyone for those positive vibes, keep em coming for us all*

*Giatoo - *I cant give you much advice post miscarriages, however I know that Peny does do a cystocopy and if you need it a hystoroscopy. I would never have got pregnant no matter what but no-one else checked my uterus. So evrything that went before would have been wasted anyway. Serum are big on making uterine investigations and blood checks. Chlamydia seems to be a big one that is often missed by blood tests over here but blood taken from the uterus can show it up. Its very suprising how many people have it and dont know and it can prevent pregnancy, there was a big stack of files behind her all waiting for clearance.
Costs at Serum in Euro's, 200 for a hysto and that would be 1000 if a hystroscopy is needed. 700 for tests. As I am not getting stimmed I cant say about the drugs cost. Accomm for the first visit is what you ant to pay really, if you can put up with a dive it will cost 30 a day, we paid 80 a day at the president and it was fine for a short visit (3days). IVF is 3000 but 5000 for DE, if you need DH sperm aspiration its 1000. The hotel we are stopping at this time for three weeks is v expensive but we are using it as our hols. You could get away with about a week stay and have some scans done in the UK, but we are going for two weeks as its my head that needs the most treatment   . If you need to talk, if you PM me i will send my telephone number. Ruth is also on FF if you PM her you can get it from the horses mouth so to speak and she is very nice.
Glad you are getting back on the horse that is the IVF rollercoaster, well done gal keep your chin up    

*Jo - *Good one thread bulemia, looks like i have just up chucked on Giatoo   , sorry hun. Good luck with Spain, with DH knowing the lingo you'll be even more comfortable there. We considered it too as well as Ostrava but plummed for Greece purely because of the vibes we got about Peny, no other reason really.

*Alexine - *Being a musician sounds so exciting, my DH's Son is a drummer, do you have weird hair and dress sense too? 

Gotta go for now
Love Brandie poos
XX


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All
Can't remember if I have posted on here before or not, if not Hi and I look forward to getting to know you.

I am currently in Brno on my first IVF having had iui at Serum and medicated DIUI at Reprofit. I am due to have EC tomorrow - I had 6 follies yesterday - two leading ones and can't remember much about the size of the others and ET on Thursday. Have booked in for an IVF massage before ET and also acupuncture. It all adds up but want to be a mummy.

Giatoo I stayed at the Alexandros which was OK and had free wifi in the rooms which I liked and the monk fish in the restaurant was divine.

Hope if central homecare haven't got the goods - you could always email Fazeley's which I have used a couple of times and they are quick to respond.

Details if you are interested are Bushra Sheikh 
Director of Pharmacy/Clinical Services
Fertility2u.com
co/ Fazeley Pharmacy
11 Coleshill Street, 
Fazeley
Tamworth, B78 3RB

Tel:  01827 818 321
Mob: 0781 77 806 72
Fax:  0121 535 7056

Speak later.

F x


----------



## daisyg

Hi everyone,

I saw GIAtoo's message ref. questions to ask after sadly having a missed miscarriage.
Please excuse the barge onto your thread, but I wanted to pass on some valuable information that I have learned over the years that I tried with both my own eggs and DE (aged from 44 to 45).  I was finally successful with Donor Embryo transfer at IVI Valencia only after several miscarriages with my own eggs and DE.

Basically, I would really advise all women (and their DH) over 40 to get some basic miscarriage/implantation failure testing if they can.  Over 40 the main cause of miscarriage is of course chromosomally abnormal eggs as quality as well as quantity deteriorate with age and significantly after age 42 plus (generally),

HOWEVER,  many, many doctors will blame miscarriages on age alone while ignoring other common failure causes which include:-

If using own eggs then karyotyping for you and DH (also nec. if using DE) to check for inherent genetic abnormality
Uterine problems - hysteroscopy recommended to check for fibroids,polyps and uterine abnormailities.
Have you had good uterine lining with triple stripe etc?
DH sperm issues, DNA fragmentation etc. Especially common in men over 40.
Thyroid issues - make sure TSH is between 1 and 2 and check T3 and T4 plus antithyroid antibodies.
Clotting panel - e.g. APS, Factor V Leiden, prothrombin gene mutation, MTHFR, anticardiolipins
Autoimmune issues;- Anti nuclear antibody testing, Lupus anticoagulant, arthritis, coeliacs, etc etc
Infection - very important to check you and DH clear of chlamydia, Ureaplasma and mycoplasma as can cause miscarriage if left untreated
Finally, other immune issues e.g. NK cells, DQ alpha, TNf issues etc, but these are more rare than the causes above.

These are common causes of miscarriage and most can be treated.  However, even if using Donor Eggs anueploidy is possible and very likely in forties with own eggs.

Wishing all best of luck,
Daisy
x


----------



## mimi41

Giatoo i have never had a erpc but have had a few mcs, my heart goes out to you.  Take care of yourself

Jo i have 2 weeks left, but i think i am being induced a couple of days early.  I hope you are ok

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks everyone - I am taking notes of all your suggestions to take to my follow-up.  I have no DH so that rules out a few tests   

Good luck Mimi    - very exciting times    

Lots of love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


I am having EC tomorrow so am hoping someone is still awake - do you think I should get chromosome testing done?


F x


----------



## kizzymouse

Sorry Fraggles - don't know     

Shouldn't the clinic have tested donors for stuff beforehand?

Good luck for your EC honey


----------



## jo_11

Fraggles: All the best with EC. We discussed the pre-genetic whatsitcalled testing on the thread a little while back. The general opinion was not to bother unless there's something in yours or DH's history, given the small likelihood of something being wrong (that won't be naturally de-selected), the high cost of this test, plus the fact they need to take away half the embie's cells to test. That's just the opinion here though; if it gives you peace of mind to test, then it's money well spent.

Jo
x


----------



## daisyg

Hi everyone,

Just to clarify that I was not talking about preimplantation genetic testing (PGD) in my post about miscarriage/pre ivf tests.  Karyotyping is a blood test which will test you and DH for inherited genetic issues which may cause failure and miscarriage.  The GP can order it for you.

It is not relevant to you if you are doing DE, but if you have a partner, he needs to be tested regardless of DE or OE.

PGD has not been found to increase live birth rates for women over 40 (unless it is for an inherited genetic condition) although it may possibly reduce miscarriage rate by selecting apparently chromosomally normal embryos.  However, PGD can only test for a limited number of chromosomes.

The new CGH testing on embryos looks set to become a more accurate picture of embryo health.

The other tests mentioned however, are all worth doing for peace of mind if you have consistently had bfns or miscarriages.

Best to you all,
Daisy
x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks DaisyG - just to clarify I am doing this alone, using donor sperm so there is no DH to consider or test!  Thanks for all the info.    
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All - wow so much to catch up on. 
GIATOO - welcome back it is good to 'hear' your voice again and also to hear you sounding a little more on the positive side. 
BRANDIE - Hey you are soo right my Mum is great, actually have to admit both my parents are the bees knees in my books. And good luck in Athens it sounds very very positive!   
And hello also to all - Jo11, Kizzie Mouse, Mind, Choccie, and hello and welcome to joiners 
(  ). 
From  my end well we went to see dr gorgy this morning, he did an aquascan and all looked ok although left tube slightly blocked. sent me for hormone tests and gave us three days worth of meds and a prescription for 5 days more. If the hormones are ok we start the meds today and we have to order from somewhere else for the additional (we are trying to save as much money as we can!) My other half is spinning with the cost - I thought  his eyes were going to fall out of his head when he looked at the bill. He is really worried that this will spiral out of control . Any suggestions out there for the cheapest place to get meds??  Someone mentioned ASDA i think at one point. And I also read about a place called Ali's in Shadwell


----------



## Nikki2008

re PGD it can be used both for embryo and egg testing. According to Instituto Marques in Barcelona it does increase the chances of a successful pregnancy  and they routinely recommend it for older women and those with several failed cycles. They used it on my 8 eggs (called a polar body biopsy) 5 were found to be abnormal. I did not do PGD on the remaining embryos as the quality was relatively poor and was worried they would not survive the procedure.


----------



## daisyg

GIAtoo,

I did this as a single woman too, so I hear you on that one!

Good luck to everyone,

Kindest wishes,
Daisy
xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

JO11 just read your post properly- big congratulations on your upcoming wedding!!  whens the date?  i loved our wedding so much (we had a BF Greek one!) that I just wanted to do it again and again. Sure yours will be the same. It really was one of the most wonderful days. 

For Saturday - hmmm well i am teensy really i guess, 5 ft and slim (ok what are now slightly fatter thighs/butt but otherwise slim!), dark hair which is usually messy and below my ears.  I will be wearing jeans  and depending upon weather either a short straight dark leather jacket with i think a stripe down one side (?!wear it all the time but cant remember!) or a short dark blue quilted metallic jacket with hood and furred lining. Maybe we should call carry signs like they do at the airport!!


----------



## Sezy

Just checking in ladies....

I'm so bloody knackered at the moment that its an effort to do anything!  Not many symptoms though - emotions all over the place and thats about it!  So not really felt very chatty to be honest!

Gia - INSIST on the miscarriage tests: after 2 x mc (both with ERPC - a horrible experience   ) - they either give peace of mind that there are no underlying issues or they will guide your clinic as to whether they need to do anything extra for you.  Normally these only get done after 3 losses, but I insisted on them because of my age.  I do understand how you feel, and I'm glad that you are finding the strength to look forward to your next steps.

Kizzymouse - how are you doing sweetie?

Ladies, I will catch up with all the goss on Saturday - hopefully I'll be more awake then!!!

Lots of love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## jo_11

GIAToo:  Good to see you back on the threads 

Daisy:  Wow, loads of tests!!  I didn't know karyotype was available via the GP; we paid £700 for DH's test   

Lulu-Belle:  It's all moving quite quickly for you it seems... probably a good thing, as it doesn't give you time to think about it all too much   As for getting married, hmm, it's something I've been putting off tbh.  Not 'cause I don't want to marry DH (or DF!), but the whole faff of it puts me off... all a bit strange really as I love a good party.  The wedding's pencilled in for next October but seeing as I saw a lovely dress, I thought I'd get in early and order it... hopefully I'll be up the duff soon so no point getting measured then!  

Sezy:  Best get into chatty mode for Saturday!  If not, no doubt we'll all be chattering nineteen to the dozen around you 

I've booked a table for four people (we can change if anyone else wants to come along) at 13:15 at Smollensky's in my name.  I've asked for al fresco (it's under cover) if the weather's nice, but with the option to be inside if it's not!

Jo
x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi JO re wedding i sort of felt the way you do - still do to a degree (like why bother?  And all the fuss about name changing on credit cards and all that jeez. And always BUT ALWAYS at least a dozen people a day will ask you 'so how does it feel to be married?'. Like NO DIFFERENT. But then again Other half and I lived together for at least 15 years before jumping into marraige. See?  Like i said slow to the burner. 

But the actual day itself was magical - loads of freinds, family, champagne, wine, music and happy faces and everyone having a good time. Really just a great all time big party. I loved it. 

My update is hormone tests were fine so I start meds tonight. I am kind of scared do they make you feel any different?  seems like for some people they do and others have no reaction. I dont know what to expect i mean like will i feel WEIRD??   

We go to see him again on thursday and if no response then no treatment and it will be one sorry depressed a*s that i will be dragging to our get together on Saturday I am afraid  . Although actually hope i would have pulled it  round by then and be cheerful and optimistic again!


----------



## jo_11

Lulu-Belle:  What were your hormone blood test results then??     As for when you start stimming, I've never really heard any adverse effects, other than a couple of ladies on here who've said they felt really tired after Menopur... I've had both Menopur and Gonal-F in the past and I've felt absolutely fine.  Maybe a little be sleepy, which is rather unlike me, but I don't think you can have enough sleep when you're trying to grow your follies.  I really enjoy stimming, although that sounds a bit weird.  Obviously I wouldn't choose to have injections every day but I felt like I was doing something to help everything along, so had a sense of purpose.  

x


----------



## mimi41

I've had menopur on all my cycles and had no ill effects from it.  You might feel a bit bloated when your follies are ripe hun


----------



## hopehopehope

fraggles - thank you for pharmacy info - how did you eC go?

Giatoo  

Sezy


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All 

thanks for the reassurance on the medications. JO the doctor did tell my the hormone levels however he has such a thick accent and he went through them rather quickly (over the phone) that i only partially caught it. We are seeing him on thurs when we will get the actual feedout but what i think i heard was LH 1.3, fsh 12.2 (ouch! has gone up a bit) prolactin maybe 96 but i am not certain on this and then somethingsomething was 161 or maybe it was 1.61 not sure! (  ).
And i agree with you having started the medications i think we both feel a sense of relief that things are finally underway. Because OH (Other Half- sorry somehow dear husband doesn't quite feel normal (I almost never refer to him as my husband, hanging on to the last vestiges of singledom!) and the acronym DH always makes me think of Donor Husband   )has had medical issues in the past he is an old hand at the jabs and does them for me so at least i dont have that side of things to contend with, And it makes him feel more like he is doing something too I think
HOPEHOPEHOPE,SEZY and everyone BIG HELLO and hope all doing mighty well


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


Hope EC went OK. 8 eggs - great news as at first scan they could only see 7 at 2nd 6 so was rather happy at 8. You'll know perhaps I am having pgd so I may have no healthy embryos to transfer back so have to brace myself but if I can reduce any risks of miscarrying or having any other difficulties I feel I have to take it. It was a hard decision for me as I feel a little like I am carrying out some nazi selection exercise so I am also wrestling with my value system too. I know we are all different and what's right for some isn't for others but know the chance of healthy eggs is more difficult for us at our age.


Lulubelle I took menopur and had no side affects whatsoever but I consider clomid to be the drug from hell - my mood swings were horrendous and I could easily have murdered a few people with a smile on my face - happy not to be taking that again.


Gia - thinking of you honey, how are you doing? If I can help at all let me know.


Kizzy I am using own eggs this time = have to see results to see if I move to DE next time.


Love to all


F x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Fraggles good news on the 8 - a nice number!  And I understand the struggle you are having but you have to do what is right for you. My OH and I are both very aware that getting pregnant/producing eggs ect.. is only a portion of the battle and that egg health is a real issue for women our age. One of the reasons we opted for this clinic is because they carry out array testing if you request it. As it happens our doctor does not expect this to be applicable as he does not expect me to produce enough embryos to warrent having this carried out and it would just be unnecessary expenditure on our part (a biiiig consideration) - but i really do know where you are coming from. I had/have the same emotions and was quite relieved funnily enough when it appeared to be a bridge i wouldn't have to cross anyway.  

Thanks for the info on meds - i am not actualy on menopaur but am taking fostimon, merionnol and supercur (excuse all the misspelling!) - fairly high dosages i think with a view to short and sharp protocol


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone!
It's so hard to keep up with this thread! Good luck to everyone currently going through treatment     
Lulu - good luck on the drugs! I had different ones so can't help with your questions
Fraggles - 8 eggs sounds good to me! Good luck with the testing, when do you find out?
Jo - how exciting to be planning a wedding! For me it was very important we would get married - I think DH wasn't in much of a rush though! 
Sezy - hope you're doing OK?
Giatoo - also hope you're OK, I've been reading your diary - good luck with the job interviews etc & look after yourself

As for this meet up - I'm not sure I can come as you're all TINY!!! I'm 5'10" so about twice as tall as you lot!! (Lucky DH isn't invited, he's 6'7"  )
I'm still undecided about my class as I'd love to go to it. I used to do 2/3 dance classes a week but it's now only 1, after rather a gap when I had my IVF. I feel I'm just about getting back into it! I'll look to see if there's another one I could do instead. Also Saturday is always a work day for me. Whatever I do I need to be at Charing Cross by 5/5.30.

Still feeling totally wiped out today after mad week last week - worked every day with a particularly ridiculous day on Sunday! Did nothing yesterday & got to gear up to go to work soon for this evening. Also could be something to do with it being Day 2 & fed up this cycle was quite short. Still, it means we can start to plan dates for IVF2, very mixed feelings about doing it all again! 
Right, got to get ready now x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi only 5 eggs have made it to fertilisation so I know I need PMA but am worried that with pgd the remainder will be knocked for 6 and I'll not make ET. 


F x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Fraggles

5 still seems a good number to me and your rationale for having the screening still applies -you want to make this a healthy pregnancy both for your embryos and for yourself.  But this is a decision you need to make for yourself. Did your consultant provide any advice or guidance? I am a bit of a newbie at the terms is there any risk to the actual embryoes wtih pgd?  

BLUEBERRYUK - I hope you can find a later class I understand where you are coming from with wanting to keep up the momentum but it would be great if you could  come! And i promise to wear stilts


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

My Consultant says no but have read elsewhere it does. I choose to belief it doesn't.

A healthy pregnancy is what I want so I am having it. In my mind and I know we are all different and respect individual differences I will be heartbroken if there are no healthy embryos to transfer but 50% of eggs in those at or approaching 40 are thought to be unhealthy so imagine that % to be greater as we get older. My aim is not just to be pregnant but have a successful one that lasts to term. If I got a BFP and then it was taken away from me I would be heartbroken.

I asked my Consultant what he would do if it was his wife who was 42 having IVF and he said he would encourage her to have the PGD, so if it is good enough for her it is good enough for me. I wouldn't choose to use it though to choose to have a boy or male embryo put back although they could tell this, all I want is a healthy one.

Where are you all meeting?

F x


----------



## hopehopehope

Fraggles said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope EC went OK. 8 eggs - great news as at first scan they could only see 7 at 2nd 6 so was rather happy at 8. You'll know perhaps I am having pgd so I may have no healthy embryos to transfer back so have to brace myself but if I can reduce any risks of miscarrying or having any other difficulties I feel I have to take it. It was a hard decision for me as I feel a little like I am carrying out some nazi selection exercise so I am also wrestling with my value system too. I know we are all different and what's right for some isn't for others but know the chance of healthy eggs is more difficult for us at our age.
> 
> Lulubelle I took menopur and had no side affects whatsoever but I consider clomid to be the drug from hell - my mood swings were horrendous and I could easily have murdered a few people with a smile on my face - happy not to be taking that again.
> 
> Gia - thinking of you honey, how are you doing? If I can help at all let me know.
> 
> Kizzy I am using own eggs this time = have to see results to see if I move to DE next time.
> 
> Love to all
> 
> F x


Fraggles - is the pgd at reprofit - you're a nutter if you think you're a Nazi - I'd have it if we could afford more money! Also the worry i'm sure you have, that it might casue the one OK embie to stop growing - am talking out of *** as know very little about this.


----------



## Fraggles

Hope you make me chuckle, yes pgd at reprofit. whole thing at reprofit because could never afford any sort of ivf in the UK!! Thanks for the straighttalking.


xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Fraggles - sorry I replied before reading the rest of your posts! % eggs ready is FABBBBBB!!! If you only get one perfect pgd'd embryo then that's all you need. Can i be rude and ask you which clinic you're at and how much tis costing for pgd? I'm at the lister and sure it costs thousands extra.   

anyway - hope fertilisation is well under way!! Good luck


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Hope yes I think including blastothing it costs about 1050e. OEIVF costs 1100e I think. I am at Reprofit in CR and they are fab but sshhh don't tell everyone I don't want it to get more popular LOL. My meds were about a £1k but sometimes the meds can be bought cheaper over here so I get quotes from the clinics own pharmacy.


We think a journalist/critic posted on all the Reprofit threads earlier, she joined FF yesterday and then talked about a photo that she had seen on an unrelated website that was of some stills of different procedures at Reprofit, put it this way, with the response she got from all the happy Reprofit ladies, someone suggested she was on a suicide mission even thinking about criticising some where she had never been too. She posted her message and then reposted it to bump it up. Bad move. LOL.


Where are you having treatment? And how much is it.


F x


----------



## gaga

Hi Fraggles

Can see where you got your name from your gonna be fraggled after all this   but then again I think everyone on this thread has been touched by the the slightly unbalanced fairy once or twice. We are all a few sandwiches short of a picnic    
5 is still good and at least your trying to get rid of all the upset before you get to the latter stages... good luck hun    

*All those on the day out*  I wish I was there it would have been great to put all the faces to the names and have a good old natter with people of the same ilk. Then again maybe where I am going is more important 

*Blueberry - *C'mon gal keep up  Don't worry about going through it again, just get right back on the roller coaster and don't analyse it too much. After all given the size of you and DH I am looking forward to a monster baby being declared that looks like most 5yr olds  

Gotta go now last bit of packing to do. Fly at 7 tomorrow morning, DH is worried about missing the world cup game.... men!!!
I will get a scan on day 5 when I get there to make sure the one little egg in the one little ovary is growing nicely   Will post from there to let you know how its going.

TTFN
Brandie
XXX


----------



## daisyg

Fraggles,

Damn!  I didn't think to check and just got suckered into answering her question.  It did seem extremely odd at the time - never heard anyone ask a question like this, especially as it seems obvious to me that Reprofit are extremely professional and highly regarded and many, many women have used them very successfully.

Daisy
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Daisy

Did you see her post on reprofit board then?

F x


----------



## Mind

Good luck Brandie!!!! Have opted for Serum as well for DE, so very interested to hear how you get on hun.

Mind x


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck Brandie and Fraggles


----------



## jo_11

All the very best to Brandie and Fraggles        

Kizzy:  Have you managed to stay away from the HPT yet??   

xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - clinic said wait for hcg test but if I had to do hpt don't do until 12pt.

  So think it would be too early still


----------



## jo_11

That's good; I don't need to send the    round then


----------



## kizzymouse

Not yet x


----------



## daisyg

Fraggles,

Yes I saw the post and I replied to it because the inference that Reprofit were not professional really annoyed me.

I see it has now been removed I believe??

Daisy
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Sorry Jo ............. you aint gonna like this!!   

Okaaaay..........send in the   

I felt strange all night, couldn't sleep, too hot, constantly up weeing, and had such bizarre dreams. I asked my Dad and Mum in law to look down on us and please let it be our turn   

So, I was naughty this morning and tested using a cheap crap stick hpt - and I got a faint second line within about 3 -5 mins.    

Feel sick with nerves - could it have worked for me at last? Please lil embies stick!     

I am going to be good and not test until saturday - which is 11dp6dt.   
I know you can get false +ve - but I haven't had any hcg as embryo donation.   

What do you ladies think.......pls don't tell me off - I know I'm impatient and silly!!


----------



## mimi41

Kizzy a line is a line, i think you are pregnant.  Congratulations hunny


----------



## jo_11

Kizzymouse:  I wasn't going to say, but my clinic (the Lister) ask you to test 14dpec which would be today... so I'm not annoyed at all, silly!  And, of course, you can't get a false + as no HCG... it does all sound VERY promising!!! It does sound like you may very well have your long awaited for BFP!!!  I would suggest going out and buying a more expensive, not so crappy HPT so you can see the 'pg' sign... I wonder if all 3 have taken?!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

I have 2 x clear blues under the kitchen sink!    

I bought them yesterday for the weekend - as had kinda decided to wait until 11dpt.   

Didn't want to use one this morning cos didn't expect to get a line so early    

OMG! Do you think it just might have worked? Going by faint line I'd say maybe one is secreting hcg Jo

Will try hold off til Saturday - if an embie has stuck it will be a better line on saturday.
Scared of the digital tests - it's so horrid seeing "not pregnant"    Plus don't think they are as sensitive. 

Just feel sick!


----------



## Fraggles

Kizzy 

you are making me feel sick.

Go quickly grab a clear blue, test and no one else needs to know you tested - it can be our secret!!!

F x


----------



## kizzymouse

Fraggles - lol!! I feel sick too - but haven't had brekkie yet   

It probs wouldn't work - stupidly didn't save wee as wasn't expecting to see a faint line


----------



## Lulu-belle

Woo hoo Kizzymouse congratulations!!!!  And honestly you wouldnt be human if you hadnt checked no blame there. I am sooooooooooooooooo excited for you!!!!  Heres to sticky embies!!


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy:  Sorry, I meant no HCG injection, so any HCG making the faint line will be all yours    Hmm, not sure you'll be able to wait 'til Sat for the CB!  I'd be inclined to wait 'til tomorrow am for 'first wee' although you may not be able to hold off... especially with Fraggles goading you


----------



## Fraggles

Jo, who asked you   , Kizzy, Jo is just an imaginary voice in your head, me and your naughty self are very real and egging you on, in fact can't you hear the peesticks calling "Kizzy Kizzy Kizzy" - I can hear them in Czech Republic.


F x


----------



## jo_11

Fraggles:       

Kizzymouse:  Put ear plugs in, don't listen to those pee sticks


----------



## Lulu-belle

OK look like i have to say that when it comes down to the pee sticks vs the little pee stick policemen i am on the side of the pee sticks. If it was me I know there is no way I would be able to resist.


----------



## kizzymouse

Okay - I was naughty - blame Fraggles!!

went out and bought some boots own ones - still reluctant to use my clearblue ones - they were meant for Saturday or Sunday!   

Line came up on boots one within a minute - faint but still a line.
Still I wasn't quite believeing it so did a clearblue one ( naughty Fraggles!) and ladies -      - happy tears - a blue cross came up immediatley!!!!    

the second line isn't as dark - but not a squint at it kind of line - its a definite LINE!!   

I burst into tears and phoned my BF    

She cried too - I tried to take a pic on my phone but it didn't come out so good cos I was gonna text it to DH - OMG! He is gonna FREAK! LOL


thanks ladies for being here today


----------



## Fraggles

Kizzy can you hear us Kiiizzzzzzzzyyyyyyyy you know that you want too  Kizzyyyyyyyyyyyyy we're here Kizzzzzyyyyyyyyyy. Sorry love there is only one way you can stop those voices in your head and it sure ain't ear plugs.


OK I have still got 5 fertilised eggs - was so shocked I ignored the number of cells in each that I had to ring back LOL  - I have 3 embryos that are 5 cells, 1 is 4 cells and 1 is 3 cells and pgd happens tomorrow.


F x


----------



## Fraggles

Looks like our posts crossed.


Good Kizzy. We know what's best for you and your sanity can now return. Well done.


I am so delighted for you I want to blub .... again.


F x


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks Frags    - don't start me off!!!   

Well done you on those fantastic little embies!! Hope everything is okay tomorrow      

OMG! Ladies - I've never had a proper BFP - please let it be true        

I might let my Doctor know - see if he thinks I should do bloods earlier


----------



## jo_11

Noooo, just posted a long post and it's gone    

Kizzy:  Congratulations!  I'm glad you didn't listen to me!  When are you for your bloods at the GP?

Fraggles:  Congrats on the embies; may they continue to divide, divide, divide (are you listening to Zita??).  All the best for the PGD and, ultimately, ET    

Lulu-Belle:  Personally I've never tested early; I like to be PUPO for as long as possible!  For both my IVFs AF's arrived on day 13 after EC so I've never had to do a test... just feel it would be a waste of £14 or however much they are.  But in Kizzy's case, not a waste at all, yey!  When are you due to start stimming?

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse

I have a blood test booked at GP's for tuesday - might be best just to wait - then hcg will be higher


----------



## Lulu-belle

Kizzymouse, Fraggles - congratulations both of you. I am really really pleased I love it when this forum vibrates with good news, and today it is positively glowing!

JO I can definatley see your rationale. No idea in reality what my inclinations would be in the (?) event i am ever faced with that situation


----------



## jo_11

Ooo, I like the idea of a vibrating forum     

xxx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Just a short post to let you ladies know that I had egg collection yesterday; two follicles, one egg, which failed to fertilize. Does anyone know how soon I can try again?


----------



## jo_11

Choccyfudge:  I'm sorry to hear that sweetie    With my clinic they said just one AF (the one after the BFN) before trying again.  So I could've gone again this month but I'm leaving it 'til August to give my body time to get over the onslaught of drugs it had.  Have you booked your follow-up yet?  xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

So sorry choccyfudge     

My old clinic always said one normal AF then it was ok to go again.   

Positive vibes to you for next time


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Chocolate - i am really sorry to hear i can just imagine how dissapointed you are. But good on you for staying on course and not letting it knock you down. I cant provide any advise unfortunatley as i am behind you in the process but I am sure someone will be able to from here. But i just wanted to give you a big


----------



## jo_11

Choccyfudge:  Just something I remembered, but I didn't like to say anything whilst you were stimming as your clinic said it was OK... BUT, I'm sure you said you had a cyst at one of your scans, am I right?  While I was at my last clinic I had a little cyst one month (they come and go), and they refused to start stimming me as they say that a cyst can 'drink' all the meds you pop into your body, thus meaning that you won't produce the follicles required, and they won't grow properly.  Just a thought for the follow-up... I'm not sure how/why your clinic would have said it was OK?


----------



## Sezy

Crickey! I'm quiet for a couple of days and it all starts happening!!

*Kizzymouse* - all I can say is      You are a very bad girl for testing early, but then who am I to talk!!!! So so happy for you hon!!!

*Chocciefudge* -  so sorry. My clinic like 3 months between treatments.  for a better outcome next time honey.

To everyone else  .

I still feel normal and not at all preggo!!! Scan tomorrow - feeling a bit nervous!

What time is the table booked for Saturday?

Hugs,

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## jo_11

Sezy:  The table's booked for 13:15 on Saturday.  All the best for the scan tomorrow; and remember that lots of ladies don't have pg symptoms.


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks Sezy - good luck for your scan tomorrow honey    

Well the police are deffo going to be after me now    
I just bought some clearblue digi's - PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh my god - I thought I'd never see those two lines        

Have fun on Saturday girls - wish I lived closer!!


----------



## jo_11

Oh my Kizzy, that's amazing news     



Yey, the dancing bananas are back!

Can't wait to hear re bloods next Tuesday... I'm guessing there's more than one in there   

xxx


----------



## jo_11

Sorry, dancing bananas disappeared again    You'll just have to imagine them, all in a row!

xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

I love the banannas!

I wonder myself how many embies snuggling away??   
I meant to say - amazing to see that WORD not lines lol ( though they were amazing too!! )


----------



## jo_11

You lucky thing... I'm v jealous, although happy for you at the same time.  It just makes the move to DE a little bit easier... if my next go's a BFN then DE here we come.  Maybe all 3 will divide and you'll be sexto-mum     I'm sure all will be fine


----------



## kizzymouse

EEEEEEEEEEK!!! Don't scare me!!       

I said to DH if we have triplets it'll be cool cos you will have to stop working too!! LOL   

Jo - just hang in there honey - keep the faith     I almost gave up in 2008 - but longing was too strong. I hate giving up anyways!   

Donor treatment to me was the next step - I tried to tell my stupid clinic there was something wrong with my eggs!!


----------



## jo_11

Sorry     A friend of mine has just had triplets... well, in April, they're sooooo lovely    She thinks she's going to go back to work... can't see it myself!!  

I'm fine re cycling again but thanks... I have faith.  I'd love it to be my eggs but if it has to be DE then so be it; DH wants to go two more rounds with my eggs; not sure I can do two but we'll see.  

Oh and btw, as your CB digital says 1-2 weeks, I suspect it's just a couple that have taken, otherwise the HCG may have been sky high and would have said 3-4 weeks.


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks for the info Jo - I didn't realise that - twins would be amazing    But obv. I'm happy to have one - just praying I get that far.

It's all just waiting and praying isn't it?   

I won't be leaving this thread anyways - will be keeping an eye on you all!!


----------



## rubyring

Oh my word Kizzy - FAB news!!!  Got a bit   for you too   Keeping fingers crossed for you   

Choc fudge - so sorry for you, but at least you didn't have the 2WW I suppose. Good for you to keep looking ahead   

Sezy - good luck for tomorrow   

Well also feeling a bit   for me, looks like we're on for August IVF2. Spoke to my clinic today, feeling nervous already! So many mixed feelings - scared of it not working again, hopeful it might work, the cost, etc etc. Just comes out as tears!! But it's good to have done it once already, we know what to expect. Just 2 extra drugs to deal with this time otherwise all the same.
Right got to get my @*** in gear & get to work now!!!


----------



## Lulu-belle

KIZZYMOUSE - again really good news - and dont you dare think of leaving us!  We would miss you. So please keep us updated as you go along

BLUEBERRY -  Great that you have your plans set and are moving forward. Scary but at least things are set and you are moving. Will we be seeing you on Saturday?

SEZY - really good luck tomorrow my fingers will be crossed for you big time

ME - (that is me myself and I!) have doctor tomorrow morning to see how i am progressing on the medications. I am sorry to be a downer in the midst of all this glow but i really do think i am going to be posting on here tomorrow with a    and possibly a   . I am  feeling fairly    about it today (probably some due to the meds!) but am also trying to be realistic and mentally prepared and writing it down here in black and white helps in a way. 

But dont want to close on such a neggy note so Big hello to EVERYONE else out there and heres to all of our successes (one way or another!)


----------



## jo_11

Lulu-Belle:  SSSSssssssssshhhhhh, your follies may hear you... lots of positive vibes to your follies for tomorrow           It's only your first scan; where's your PMA gone?  Try looking behind the sofa    Did you have an antral-follicle scan?  That may give you an indication of what you may have going on in there.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Aaah Jo thanks that is so nice. You are so right crumbs from pollyanna to victor meldrew whats happening??  
My follicles are already perking up from all your positive vibes. 

But yes you are right i think i had better check behind the sofa too I have this nagging feeling i might have dropped something back there....

re antral vs anything else i am not sure!  it is not that dr gorgy doesnt communicate more that i cant always understand what he says. I am hoping it will be a bit clearer tomorrow. 

and thanks again!  I have got my glow back on already


----------



## carrie73

Lulu-belle said:


> Hi Flower I thought I would add that I have put together a spreadsheet just for our own benefit which lists all the clinics we have looked at, approx. costs, feedback on forum and a few miscellaneous observations This is specifically for own eggs IVF though but if you think it woud be useful to you (or if anyone does) then do please drop me a line


Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining in! It's regarding an old thread above posted by Lulu-belle (Hi!) 
*Lulu-belle - * can I ask the info you gathered did it include clinics abroad? Would it be a lot of trouble if I can have a copy of this spreadsheet (thanks for doing all the hardwork in researching.)
I had 5 failed cycles the last one at argc & I am not sure what to do next. I am thinking of US because they can transfer more embryos & I'm hoping they are more advance in their fertility treatments.

Many thanks in advance!
Carrie


----------



## Fraggles

Carrie

From what I hear from a fellow FF who lives in the States IVF can cost $25k to $30k per cycle.

Two good overseas clinics I have experience of are Serum in Athens and Reprofit in Czech Republic. Here are their email addresses if you are interested, you could always email them both a list of questions and see what you think.

[email protected] - Serum

[email protected]

A lot of people who have gone to UK clinics and overseas clinics say the level of care and professionalism they have gotten overseas far surpasses that they ever received in the UK.

Good luck.

F x


----------



## hopehopehope

KIZZZZZZZYYYYYYYYYY I can't believe it - i am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you - have you told DH yet ? what did he say!!!!!!!! YIPEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

You made me laugh as when i read your first post i thought thre's no way she's gonig  be able to wait till Saturrday - she's gonna have done at least 10 tests by then!!! My advice now though is don't do ANY MORE  - they don't tell you whether it's going up or down - wait for bloods!! Please put BFN on your SIg!!!

Brandie - good luck     

Fraggles I'm at Lister - tis costing half arm and half leg. basic £3700+£725 meds+£1300isci+£500 blast - plus bits n bobs totalling nearly £7000. If it doesn't work am going to go straight to Reprofit. Lister said i could cycle back  to bacl on short protocol. have already booked donor eggs for next year if it doesn't work. What was total cost at Reprofit?
PS. you have made me laugh re kizzy's secret! Re your quite plainly FAB results on your 5 eggs - isnt a 5 day blast 8 celss - does that eman you;'re nearly there Whoooopppppeeeeee called for methinks!!!  

Sezy - bestest best luck for scan tomorrow xxx

I really wish I could come to the meet up this weekend - any chance of another in a few weeks when I'm in london having EC and ET?!! 11/12 July 17/18 July??

ttfn x jane


----------



## Fraggles

Hope

If you go to reprofit get a quote for your meds and shop around by asking fazeley's and reprofits own I saved a few hundred quid that way and reprofit will email scripts to you which fazeleys will make up.

But finger's crossed this cycle works for you. DEIVF costs 3900e I think.

F x


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks Jane - you were so right LOL    I take it you meant BFP not BFN? lol 
DH knows - he's happy and can't believe it   

Lulu - Get that positivity back Mrs!! Praying for good news for you tomorrow


----------



## hopehopehope

kizzy - yes - doh!!! of course i meant BIG FAT POSITIVE!!!!! 
it goes without saying that I'm sending you loads of        and        that you have a happy and
healthy full term pregnancy but one step at a time, enjoy today and don't let the neg head doctors and their stats wind you up.  xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks Hope


----------



## GIAToo

Kizzymouse - congratulations on your fab news!!    I must admit I had a little cry at your news - happy tears for you and sad tears for me   , it only seems like yesterday I got my BFP.  I   that you enjoy a lovely pregnancy (well apart from all the bits like nausea etc   )    
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Consultant just emailed all my 5 embies are grade one.


Praying the miracles continue.


F x


----------



## GIAToo

Great news Fraggles - I'll   for more miracles for you too      
xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Oh giatoo honey - I can't imagine how you must feel  - hugs     

I've got a long long long way to go yet - one milestone at a time thats what I'm thinking at the mo - next step is blood test.


----------



## kizzymouse

Fraggles - yay! well done AGAIN!!!    The joys of posting on multiple threads! Soon my brain is bound to get confused!


----------



## Fraggles

Hope so how much is pgd at the lister, in the states someone said ivf costs $25k/$30k per cycle.

F x


----------



## Lulu-belle

fraggles great wonderful news!  just a quick post as other half just home from work -but had to jump on and say HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY~!!!!!

And thanks Kizzy - going to wrestle that stoopid negativity out the door and put on my positive vibes. And thanks for the good thoughtsfor tomorrow


----------



## Fraggles

Am I naive just looked at Lister IVF price list do UK clinics really make you pay before you have even had treatment. Mine waits until they have done the treatment.

F x


----------



## kizzymouse

Yep they do Fraggles!!


----------



## jo_11

Fraggles, I'm at the lister too... Just had a look at my costs sheet and PGS 7 chromosome screening is £2,625. Good news on the embies!! And yes, you have to pay before tx, same with all UK clinics as far as I'm aware (def the 3 I've been at). I can see the reasoning tbh and it doesn't bother me... I had a refund at my second clinic when tx didn't go ahead.

Hi GIAToo 

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

I just added up my costs so far and for my IVF cycles with blasts it is 4062.5, PGS 2625, meds and when I added up the other things that I am having such as donor sperm, storage costs etc at the Lister it would have cost me £9k plus.

F x


----------



## hopehopehope

fraggles - that is AAAAAmazing!! 5 grade ones! is that after pgs?? your last post is a bit confusing  - how much has your treatment cost -is it 4062 in total including pgs and blasts and sperm?

i know the lister prices are outrageous, i'm only a teacher so it's months of salary for one go there, but if i get a good number of eggs with this protocol and drugs but it doesn't work, would consider asking reprofit if I could do the same protocol with them. before I move on to DE. I think i needed to have my first cycle in the uk so i could get used to it, but i'm sure next time will feel more confident (if there is a next time and i'm not in debtors prison)!!

kizzy - went back and read your posts - bloody hell - do you have a job?! can't believe you're on so many threads - you must have typists finger!! Got a bit confused as to whether you went for OE or DE in the end?


----------



## GIAToo

I just did a long post and it's missing - guess I did it wrong    

Too tired now, but I will be back tomorrow   
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL Hope - I do have a job - off work today though, back tomorrow 6am - bed is calling!!

I had donor embryo transfer.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


No that is before pgs - I get results of pgs early on saturday morning so that may reduce the amount of embies I have. I bought sperm from xytex and imported it to my clinic - I bought three vials and I think that was for £1300 ish so add about 450 on to the price I quoted, I had forgotten to include that so about £4562 including flights, accomm, spending money etc


F x.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All on the subject of pricing - we have just figured it all out and cost where we are in total will be something like 6300 - a definate    for us. My other half still cannot get over it. If this doesnt work we cannot afford to go back to the well for another year I would guess at which point we would go for DE.
Scan this morning showed a few more follicles then last time so seems to be progressing ok but waiting on blood test results this afternoon. 
Hope everyone is well!  And big HELLO to all


----------



## kizzymouse

Yay! Lulu!! More follies - excellent news!!     

Woo that costs A LOT!   

My DH would have a heart attack - lol He's still going on about how we wasted £3500 in March on doing our last own cycle - says he knew it wouldn't work was obv. something wrong   

I went for a blood test this morning ladies as advised by clinic - will get results back later. After a panicky morning - I nipped home on way back to work and did another CB Digi - just had to check! Yep, still saying pregnant!   

Dreading blood results though   
Send me some possy vibes!!


----------



## Lulu-belle

[big breath]         [big breath]    
Phew! wore myself out. In any event Kizzy i dont think you have anything to fear it sounds like a done deal. You are eating for two! (or three  )

And yes you are so right this has transpired to be all much more expensive then originally planned. Abroad is definatley the way to go- and if we went through this again I think that we would explore that possibility again. Although this has been so convenient and hassle free and we both really like and trust Dr Gorgy. Just cant afford local!


----------



## jo_11

Don't... I know... the cost is horrendous.  We spent £7,348.70 on our last cycle at the Lister... it's the extras for ICSI and going to blastcyst that really bumped it up.  Still, I've got 3x450iu Gonal-F left over, so that'll save me nearly £300 on the next go (bargain).

Kizzy:  Oooo, you've gone for bloods, how exciting!!!          that it's a good result; not too high and not too low.  Let us know.

Lulu-belle:  Today for your scan??

Jo
x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Wow jo you managed to beat our cost (thus far). Everytime we walk away from the Doctors I can see my other half mentally imagining next years bike getting further and further away (and smaller and smaller!)    

yes had the scan this morning and Dr Gorgy said that there were a few more follicles then last time so he was ok with the progress. I also had blood tests for which i have to call for the results this afternoon. Depending upon the outcome my 'judgement'  scan will either be Saturday morning or Monday. This is the one that will determine whether it is worth continuing i guess.


----------



## jo_11

How many follies then, and how long have you been stimming for??  You're not giving much away!!!!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Oh golly not intentionally honest guv'!  So i started the medication on Monday evening and last time he did a scan (when we first went to see him) he saw three follicles on one ovary and none on the other. This time he said there were a few more on both sides - I think he said three more on one and two on the other so not exactly a plethora of follicles but progress i guess none the less  As far as symptoms of the meds i have just had this constant crampy pain right there where the ovaries are - I wasnt sure whether this was just bruising from the acqua scan (which may i say was one of the more painful things i have experienced recently by far), as opposed to actual activity going on down there- also i have been constantly pee-ing. And a bit emotional. No breast swelling though much to the dissappointment of my other half!


----------



## Fraggles

Lulubelle, don't get hung up on numbers - it's quality not quantity, I have read that the fewer the follies the better the quality so it sounds like you are actually doing perfectly. You want the exclusive club only quality not any only follie coming into spoil it.


F x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Oooh Fraggles thanks - the Exclusive Club!  I like that. And appreciate the encouragement, yes quality not quantity - i am going to keep that as my ivf mantra. 

Will you be joining us on Saturday?


----------



## Fraggles

No, I am overseas and will probably have my legs spread widely and up in the air having ET as you all sit down to eat. 


I only got 8 follies, 7 made it to eggs, and 5 fertilised, so far I think if I have it right 2 are 12 cells, 1 is 10 cells, 1 is 8 cells and 1 is 6 and all are grade 1. I hade EC on Monday and am thinking I will probably lose the 6 cell one for sure and am having PGD so may lose more but will be so grateful if I make it to ET.


With risk of asking a stupid question if I had EC on Monday is today day 3 after ET or day 4?

F x


----------



## jo_11

Lulu-Belle:  All sounds like it's going well... I agree with Fraggles, it is quality over quantity, I just wanted to make sure it sounded like there was enough for EC.  Sounds good!!    that they grow well.

Fraggles:  All sounding good with your embies; fingers crossed for Saturday... we'll be thinking of you, but not with your legs akimbo   

x


----------



## Fraggles

A little tip Simone gave me can't remember if that is this thread or another on day 6 US scan I had 7 follies but one was 27mm (gulp), the sonographer kept asking if I had counted the days of my cycle correctly as he thought it looked more like a day 11 scan. 

I was worried ovulation was going to happen before EC. Simone suggested taking 3 x 200mg ibuprofen a day as this apparently helps them stay until EC - worked for me - not sure if it was the actual ibuprofen or my mind believing it was 

Jo no idea why anyone wouldn't want to think of my legs akimbo  - I wonder if our consultants every look at our vaginas and just think oh here's another one (yawn). 


I no longer bother with their gowns with a big gap at the back or those paper skirts, now I just make sure I wear a skirt which I keep on for iui or et (so I can try to retain some dignity in this) and then spread them legs.


F x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Ha ha!  Fraggles you know what I think you could be right although i often wonder if they think along the lines of 'wow she really needs a wax' or ' wasnt this the same pair of underwear she wore last time?  

And congrats on the embies that is good news. Interesting about the ibuprofen really - anyone else heard that?  i wonder what it does in order to have that effect?

JO - thanks for the good vibes. When is your trip to spain?  I mean when do things all kick off for you?  Sorry i lose track on this thread sometimes


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


Also heard that DHEA can help with quality of eggs too which I have taken.


I think my osteopath thinks does she actually ever have any different underwear apart from the black lacy set she wears every time - the answer to that is yes but it's all non matching and grey. Don't fancy osteo but rather embarassed about the state of the rest of em. 


F x


----------



## jo_11

Fraggles:  I guess they see them day-in, day-out so it's all very boring... no doubt they discuss the real howlers; or should that be growlers??   

Lulu-belle:  We're off to Spain on 3 July for two weeks.  We're only going to talk to the clinics, seeing as we're out there seeing the outlaws... we're cycling again at the Lister in August.  If that doesn't work, DH wants to do a cycle in Spain with my eggs, but no idea when that will be... hopefully won't be needed as we'll have a natural BFP or one from the Lister!

Jo
x


----------



## Fraggles

Jo, a natural bfp coming right up for you.


----------



## jo_11

If only it were that easy Fraggles, if only!  x


----------



## kizzymouse

I say BFP's all round for this lovely thread      

Fraggs - I think EC is counted as Day 0 - that's what GO told me - cos they said my embies were on day 6 - EC was 10th June and ET was 15th June.

Hope that makes sense! lol   

Just had a massive dizzy spell - like I'd drunk a few glasses of wine ( I wish!    ) - hoping it's that good 'ol hcg going thru the roof


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy:  EC is counted as day 0 but if your EC was 10 June, then ET was day 5... 11 June = day 1, etc.  x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Jo - heres      and big    and fingers crossed for your BFP whether natural, lister or failing that Spain -my gut feeling tells me one of the first two might just very well do the trick though!


----------



## kizzymouse

Why did clinic say blasties were day 6 then    

So I didn't have 6 day old embies then!!!    
They were only 5 days old!

Oooops!!    I will change my sig


----------



## jo_11

I don't know hun but definitely in the UK EC is day 0, so in your case it was a day 5 transfer... did they get their 5s and 6s mixed up??  Silly clinic


----------



## kizzymouse

Silly!! But better for me - cos that means I got a bfp on 8dp5dt!!!


----------



## jo_11

Now just got to wait for the HCG levels to see how many may be lurking in there


----------



## Fraggles

Hi No, today is obviously day 3 - it is me being a newbie to IVF that got mixed up.


----------



## jo_11

Yep, day 3 for you Fraggles.  x


----------



## Sezy

Afternoon all!

Oooooo, everyones' so chatty!!!  Love it!  

Fraggles - If EC was Monday today would be day 3 (I know that cos my EC was on a Monday and I had a day 3 transfer on a Thursday   )

Lulu - Keep that           - quality is definitely better than quantity honey!!!

Kizzy - How you feelin' hon?  I'm soo excited for you!

OMG I'm    at the whole legs akimbo thing.....I think we should create special IVF cocktail with that name!  I always wonder if they look at our bits n bobs and what do they think about them, or if they' just seen so many that it just doesn't registr any more.  But, just to be on the safe side, I always keep things neat and tidy in the lady garden just so its a bit more pleasant for them   

Re: costs - I' consider myselt to be extremely lucky that I got 3 goes on the NHS, this one being the last (just squeezed it in before my 40th if you remember!).  If I had to do it again I would stay with Bart's as they only charge cost price when you go privately, so its quite a bit less expensive than other private clinics.

Well, my news........

After feeling very anxious (because of no symptoms) and having a very sleepless night, I went for my scan today.  I almost didn't make it on time because the bloody trains were on a go slow   .  I got there just in the nick of time though.  Still feeling anxious, and having prepared myself for the worst, I was summoned into the scanning room, where I partook of that special IVF cocktail we call 'legs akimbo' ready for my fanny scan!  I just shut my eyes and prayed.......and then she turned the screen to me and showed me my beautiful and perfect little baby, with a wonderfully strong heart beating away.  Baby measures 6.6mm (whish is great) and they dated me at 6w 4d.  Guess when my EDD is?  Valentines Day!!!!  I knew I'd cry one way or another today, so I didn't wear much make-up! 

I'm obviously over the moon, but I have to get through to the 12 week scan yet, which is where it all went horribly wrong for me last time.  I'm booked in to see the GP on Monday and I'm going to ask to be referred to the EPU for an interim scan - if anything goes wrong this time i want to know sooner rather than later (last time baby had not been growing for 3 or 4 weeks - that was a horrible feeling).

So for now, I'm a      lady, but just taking each day as it comes.  Oh, and I so understand now how women don't know they're pregnant for ages!  Honestly, if I'd not had IVF and just seen that scan, I'd be off skydiving or something because Ijust wouldn't know!  Amazing how all that can be going on and not to feel anything!

Is the table booked under your name Jo?  Like, as in 'Jo'?  So excited to see you guys on Saturday!

Lots of love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Sezy how much would OE IVF cost at Barts cost price then?


F x


----------



## Lulu-belle

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY     Fabu news Sezy that is just fantastic. I knew it would be ok but so glad to have it confirmed. you are properly up the spout!!!!!


----------



## Sezy

Lulu - yeah, I'm properly knocked-up hon!!!

OK, Fraggles, I'm looking at their current price list: OE IVF Costs £2,900; with doner sperm it £3,100.  You'd need to add meds on top of this.

The pre-treatment package = consultation; transvaginal scan; virology screening for both partners; hormone profile for female partner; semen analysis - this is £750.  Obviously, if you have had all this recently and just need an initial consultation, that costs £180.

I have had nothing but good experiences at Barts' - but I am under Ms Tozer's team, and they are all lovely: I have heard that a couple of the consultants are a bit funny with us older ladies......BUT Ms Tozer, is a great advocate for the over 40's and thinks the NHS should fund IVF up to the age of 45!  

The ONLY complaint I have, and so do others who attend Bart's, is that their communications can be awful!  It can take ages to get responses to calls and emails.  But, once you have the emails for individual nurses etc, responses come really quickly - and the nurses are lovely (I can provide contact details if you'r interested   )

Hope that helps!

xxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Sezy:  So pleased to hear that it's all going well so far... fingers crossed for the next few weeks to get to that magic 12     And yes, the table's booked in the name of 'Jo'.

Brandie:  Hope it's going well in Athens hun... did you see that Sezy's caught your thread bulimia; she's just chucked over all of us??    

Jo
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hey as my legs will be akimbo and mid air when you are meeting up, and I will be with you in spirit do you think you guys could use your power of 12 and send me lots of positive sticky vibes and lots of really strong implantation vibes please when you are all together?


F x


----------



## Sezy

Hahahahaha - I do like to binge occassionally Jo    - I've been saving it all up!!!

Fraggles - yeah, we can send you vibes hon......... we'll all gather in a circle like a coven and sup from the giant jug of the legs akimbo cocktail (oh jeez, I just realised how that sounded!  NOT what I meant at all   ) and give those embies no option but to implant            .  Seriously though, this is such a strong and positive group, I'm sure all the positivity running through this board righ tnow is going to rub off in al directions and we'll see a spurt of lovely BFP's   

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Aaah Sezy hope you are right - other then that coven and sipping business euyuch!    (no offense Fraggles)
And here is loads and loads of       for you fraggles and actually lots of       to all of us wheeyooo seems to be working for the most part thus far wouldnt you agree??


----------



## Sezy

Guess that means dancing naked in a circle by moonlight is out then huh?     

I'm which case I'll just do my cheerleading dance     

xxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL     You ladies are making me laugh today!! Which is great cos bored at owrk and nervously waiting to phone for my results   


Sezy - that is absolutely fantastic sweetie!!! Oh I'm so happy I could cry too     

Valentine's baby awwww how sweet    

So excited for you!!
This thread is going to be lucky I can feel it        

Frags - I'll think of you "legs akimbo" ( sounds like a cheesy dance group from the 70's   ) and send you lots of sticky positive vibes


----------



## Sezy

Aw thanks hon!  Isn't it just lovely here at the moment Kizzy  OK, I know I'm all loved up at the moment, but everyone just seems so upbeat and happy, and I love that, makes my heart sing


----------



## kizzymouse

I agree Sezy   
Just reading these positive posts gives me a good feeling about the dreaded phone call - argh! Not long now


----------



## jo_11

Just as long as we don't think of Fraggles 'legs akimbo' when we're about to tuck into our food on Sat... I now realise that we'll have no choice, given that the coven will be praying for ET stickiness... best not order clams then     and certainly not the bearded variety   

Kizzy:  We're hanging on for your blood results too!!!     Although I don't think you need all that praying, I think it's a fait accompli   

Sezy:  How lovely, an Aquarian Valentine babe    Every time we ttc I think about star sign, does that make me   

Lulu-belle:  Yep, it's a 'no' to the sipping but a 'yes' to the coven... Double, double, toil and trouble... ooo, I've come over all Macbeth (or should I not say that word.... GIAToo).

xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All again just to say blood fine - (it was a pretty quick phone call so all i got was 'fine' no details!) and i go back again on Monday. Thus far progress seems ok!  Just dont understand why i have this constant desire to pee. It feels for all the world like a bladder infection but without any of the burning ect.. 

Clams, sipping, - blugh! think i will stick to soup and salad....


----------



## jo_11

Lulu-belle:  I think it's your kidneys processing and getting rid of the stuff they doesn't need... keep up that water intake!  xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Lulubelle I am peeing for England too! I think it's either phantom pregnancy or our bodies are psychic and getting ready to announce bfp's


On the subject of shell fish - it took me several months of living by the sea to get over the fact that mussels looked like lady parts before i would actually taste them! LOL.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Thanks Jo that makes sense. water has always been one of my small addictions (I drink about three litres of evian water a day   much to the annoyance of my other half) so happy to have a legitimit excuse to keep it up!


----------



## Lulu-belle

FRAGGLES our posts must have crossed. Someone told me once that when females pee together (in seperate cubicles of course!) it is a form of female bonding so I will think of you the next time I make a visit to the loos (which is currently feeling like within the next few minutes   )  
mussels and lady bits - eeeyuch i suspect i am not going to want seafood for quite a long time now. We should however order a bowl of mussels on Saturday just to leave them in the middle of the table as a kind of shrine to our collective mission


----------



## Fraggles

Good plan about the bowl of mussels in the middle of the table, you can also use as shrine to me and reminder to keep sending them implantation vibes


----------



## Lulu-belle

OK it is a deal -  Instead of the sipping and the legs akimbo we will beam our vibes to you via the symbolic bowl o' mussels   

but honestly Fraggles you will be fine -     load and loads for you and your embies


----------



## Sezy

OMG, what are you lot on today?! I'm gonna pee myself in a minute through laughing to much - and for a pg lady who's only symptom seems to be peeing.....

I have this very odd vision now of an uneaten (well not by me anyway - I don't like them, I'm veggie anyway, and even if the other two didn't apply, I can't have them anyway!) plate of muscles (not bearded), topped by a little effigy of Fraggles, surrounded by a group of women who insist on taking said muscles and effigy to loos with them when they go for collective pee (in seperate cubicles)........I can tell that this Saturday is going to be a day to remember!!!

*Lulu* - I think the others are right in that needing to pee a lot in a cycle is your body ridding itself of toxins and stuff. You're very good drinking that amount of water! I remember when me and DH first met he was shocked at how little I drank and one day made me sit and drink a whole army flask full of water before we did anything! Guess I didn't realise about dehydration in those days! I'm much better now, but could be better still  Its weird, cos although I'm much more thirsty at the mo, the throught of just water is yukky to me - I need to have cordial in it or something; yesterday all I wanted to drink was Chai Latte vanilla tea.....today i just want lemony drinks.

Anyways, Lulu and Fraggles, I'm so full of the love and positivity today that I've already started sending you lots and lots of    .

xxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Thanks Sezy!

Do you get the feeling that Smollenskys might end up booting us out the door before we even get to the starters?


----------



## Fraggles

What food do smollensky's do and where are they?


----------



## kizzymouse

I didn't get to speak to doctor as work said I'd gone home ARGH!

But receptionist said he left a message - "levels are fine at 73"

Are they? I haven't got a clue lol 

Guess there is only one little fighter in there


----------



## Lulu-belle

Kizzy sorry I can give any guidance on the levels but it sounds good?

FRAGGLES - they do bar type food (salads, burgers, falafel that sort of thing) and they are in canary wharf


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy:  I've just done a little Google search and it seems that the average HCG level at 14dpo (and you're 13dpec) is 48, with a typical range of 17-119.  It's such early days at the mo, but it does sound like everything seems fine... and no real clue as to how many you've got in there at the moment, but safe to say it's at least one.  Congratulations!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Kizzy yes I was wondering that what makes you think just one is in there??


----------



## mimi41

Kizzy sounds fab hun


----------



## kizzymouse

Lulu - I don't know why I thought only one LOL - cos I haven't got a clue LOL    

A lovely midwife friend has told me 73 is a good level for 9 days past transfer - so I'm happy!!


----------



## Fraggles

Have you heard my friend Kizzy is up the duff he he he


----------



## Sezy

*Kizzy*, I found this http://www.betabase.info/index.php hope you find it useful! It certainly looks like its all good hon!!

Wish Bart's did beta's -would save an awful lot of fretting in those early days!
Yay! We're all getting knocked up    !!!


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL ladies - you make me laugh!!

thanks Sezy for info xxx


----------



## rubyring

Wow you lot were busy nattering yesterday - there were PAGES to catch up on!!!
Exciting times    

Interesting about how the days are counted, I didn't know that. Wondering how early I might test next time  I was really good last time but don't think I'll be able to be so patient next time!!

Saturday - tomorrow!! I will come along to meet everyone but I won't be able to stay long as I have my class to get to. Saturdays are planned with precision as I'm normally working as I am tomorrow. But I'd love to say hi & put faces to names. Maybe there'll be another meet soon? I will try to get to Canary Wharf early (Goes against the grain as I'm usually a late person!). Going to look up directions etc........


----------



## rubyring

Also meant to say interesting about the different clinics costs etc. I like the sound of the lady at Barts - NHS treatment up to 45 now wouldn't that be just amazing!! Can't see it happening in the current economic climate mind you. Maybe we ought to create our own list of prices at each clinic for reference?
The clinic in Norway charges 18000Kr for IVF, meds are from Fazeley, hotel is 800Kr per night which includes breakfast & dinner, need to stay a week/10 days. But they only treat up to age 43 & no single women or donor eggs/sperm. Flights are ryanair - cheap but rubbish in a crisis as we had the volcano ash cloud keeping us there an extra 8 days, & had to get a different airline home.

Couldn't find the address for tomorrow - is it obvious from the tube?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Blueberry what does that work out to in UK money?


F x


----------



## jo_11

Blueberry:  We're meeting at 13:15 at Smollensky's; that's when the table's booked for... it's not obvious from the tube, no; and the tube's not working tomorrow, unless you're coming from the east.  Let me know where you're coming from and I can give you directions... I posted directions from the DLR on here a few days ago.  x


----------



## rubyring

Fraggles - my credit card was charged £2040.34. Hotel was about £91 per night.

Jo - I know you gave all directions the other day but I went back several pages & couldn't find it! My trains come in to Waterloo, so I can get tubes from there or Vauxhall (if Victoria line is working). Then I have to get to Euston. What a complete PAIN if the jubilee is not working grrrr!!!


----------



## jo_11

Blueberry: You're in luck, the trains on the Jubilee line start at Waterloo... they just don't go westbound from there. So it's just _me _who's affected then; ah well. So it's easy for you to get to Canary Wharf, only about 15 minutes. So, when you get off the tube, walk towards the back of the train, i.e. the way the tube came in. Just take the last escalator up and when you go through the turnstiles you'll see the massive escalator in front of you that goes up towards daylight. Once out of there, turn right. You'll see the Reuters building with the ticker-tape on the left hand side, and Smollensky's on the right. You'll need to go up the steps though, to ground level, where the entrance to the restaurant is. Hope that's clear. I'll send a PM round in a mo to tomorrow's attendees with my mobile, in case of difficulties.

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Have a great day tomorrow girlies


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Guys just a quick one i may be a bit late tomorrow more like 1:30.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

Please can you all do the fertility chant and dance round the bowl of muscles (reminder as my legs will be akimbo as you sit down) when the majority of you get there and when lulubelle gets there too - for luck please?

Progress report from me. Had blissful IVF massage with Henry.

FF's on another thread reminded me of lady garden etiquette and having a trim before having the works. Realised my lady garden was so overgrown I was concerned they might not be able to find where to put the thingy during ET tomorrow so been trying to find an industrial gardener to give it a short back and sides but no luck. So got my victorinox climber knife (you know the thingy any decent camper/backpacker would - screwdriver, knife, scissors, bottle opener thingy) and given it a trim and been to buy what I hope is hair removal cream from Tesco. Really hoping that it isn't actually hair bleach and that I am not going to end up with a two tone colour going on down there. Think they would be peeing themselves laughing so much that they might actually miss the right hole altogether!









How is everyone else?

F x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hey fraggles was bored to tears at work but now lauging in my chair and all the better for hearing from you. I personally think you should go for a mohican with a green arrow running down the middle of it and a tattoo saying 'put it in here'

Promise we will perform the special supplication ritual to the sacred tub o' mussels. Do you think it would impact the effectiveness if they came with a garlic sauce?


----------



## Fraggles

You are all so smart, someone else suggested a england flag - would love it but need someone else here to help with the dying of the hair!! I had thought of the arrow but don't think my hairdressing skills are up to that.

Isn't oysters an aphrodisiac so may you could ask for mussels with oyster sauce please.


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL    too funny!!!


----------



## GIAToo

OMG Fraggles - you make me laugh  I can't even stand to look at my lady garden it's so overgrown, but I decided that one of the main benefits of being single was the no waxing!! Hey ho I need a gardener for my "actual" garden so I'll see if I can get a quote for the other too!  (only if he's nice of course  ) Can you bring Henry home with you aswell

I have a horrible vision of a bowl of muscles as in pecs etc! yuk! I might order the _*mussels*_ for you, but if you don't mind I won't imagine you in "position"!  Wrong position I know, but there is no icon for what I mean!! I hope they find the right entrance now you've had your home-made topiary!!

I'm feeling better today - lots of crying yesterday and only little ones today 

See you girls tomorrow and everyone else - hope you have a fab weekend - take care in the sun, I don't want any lobster stories on Monday  
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Maybe FF mods need to come up with an icon opening and spreading its legs to announce imminent EC or ET. LOL

My consultant is easy on the eye so it is rather embarassing I am so unkept down there.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hey looking forward to tomorrow. I think garlic and wine as a sauce for the mussels - apparantly garlic has long been a recognised aphrodisiac.  And wine... (well we all know about what effect wine can have!   )

re topiary - I have to say hadnt ever occurred to me but now that i think of it I suspect I will be leaving CW tomorrow with a few of my own purchases from boots in prep for my Monday scan!


----------



## jo_11

Loving the banter here today ladies!

Fraggles:  Per-lease stop reminding us of your overgrown bush/legs akimbo… they’ll be finding David Bellamy down there!  D’you remember the episode of SATC when Samantha found a grey one and dyed it but it glowed orange after??  Be warned Fraggles!  AFM, don’t have such a problem, having been lasered a couple of years ago, much cleaner and less effort, although I do sometimes wonder what they think at the clinics!

GIAToo:  I’m so glad there’s not a legs akimbo icon!!  

Lulu-belle:  Ha ha, yes you’d best get coiffured in time for Monday   

Kizzy:  Hope you + cargo are well… however many there are! 

Looking forward to tomorrow girls!

Jo
x


----------



## Sezy

Oh girls      what are you like! I've come out of a clinic session all wipred out, hot and knackered to find all this! So funny!

You know, you could always just whip the lot off and get a mirkin!

I have a friend who is a beauty therapist and she had a girl who worked for her who used to work in London - she did a lot of 'topiary' for models who worked in, shall we say, the 'glamour' side of things  - omg, you would not believe (or maybe you would?) the bits they had waxed...I mean bits that no-one would normally see! And ( and this would embarrass me so much) my friends MIL asked her to wax it ALL off once (like Samantha in SATC, she "...liked a clean bush..") - friend refused to do it....waaaaay to much to do no matter how well you get on with MIL!!!

*Gia*, its soooooo good to hear you sounding better hon - and I'm really looking forward to meeting you tomorrow!

*Kizzy* - I'm certanl we'll be raising a glass to you and embie(s?) and will send positive sticky vibes to you as we dance around Fraggle's bowl of mussels! (thanks Gia for pointing out we've been talking about the wrong sort, hahahahaha!)

*Jo* - Isn't lasering great!? I had it done in a couple of areas a couple of years ago...unfortunately the lady who did it decided to sell the machine, so my treatment didn't complete  too pricey now.....

*Lulu* - maybe there is a nice waxing salon at CW? You could have it all done in no time at all! Its bloody painful to have it done 'underneath', but it'll be smooth as can be and I'm sure the docs will be impressed 

So looking forward to seing you all tomorrow 

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi just one more note on this - has anyone heard of an organic californian?  Will enlighten you all tomorrow.


----------



## Fraggles

Lulubelle can you pm me and enlighten me now as I won't be there.


----------



## Fraggles

As I know you are all dying to know - lady garden now all trimmed and fortunately one colour - phew!


----------



## Sezy

*LuLu* - had an _orgasmic_ Californian once, but not an organic one! I'm intrigued.....

*Fraggles* - glad to hear it hon!!!

xxxx


----------



## GIAToo

All this talk of beautifying down below, orgasmic Californians and muscles is making me a feel a bit .....  ....deprived!
  

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Sezy

*Gia* - I have to say that there's not an awful lot of anything going on im my house at the moment hon....Dh is afraid of the progesterone gel - it says on the packet that it can burn the skin if contact is made, so i can understand his concern  But then why is it OK to pop it up my fanny I don't know - it doesn't burn there thank god! Anyways, I'm keeping it all neat and trimmed just cos it makes me feel better really! So don't feel deprived hon - just cos there's a man present don't meant there's any action!!

xxxx


----------



## hopehopehope

just popping in to say a big HELLO - really wish i could dome to the meet up tomorrow - have a lovely time everyone xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope you ladies have a great day today - I KNOW you will, there will be much hilarity!

Looks like Fraggles has one little fighter after PGD - so please everyone let's send Fraggs and her little embie loads of PMA!!! 

She said on other thread that EC was 12pm - but it is an hour ahead in CZ republic so hopefully she is PUPO now!!  

GO FRAGGLES!!!!!!!! PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA                   
 
Looking forward to hearing your good news honey xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
  
Am now officially PUPO with a girl embie. I hadn't planned to know the sex but the consult came right out and said and the healthy embie is a girl.
  
The PGD showed that 2 embies had more than 3 abnormalities, 1 had downs, and 1 was a lazy little blighter (boy embie no surprise there) which  was normal but poor quality and never got past 10 cells and had stopped growing. I don't regret having  it done because in all intense and purposes the embies all looked  healthy under the microsope only the pgd said otherwise. The thought of  suffering a miscarriage or the tortorous wait for tests after carrying a child for a while is I hope something I never have to experience and I  hope none of us ever have to go through again.
  
Whilst I am delighted and of course relieved and very grateful for what I have  I do think if this isn't successful I would ask if I could have another go at OEIVF with pgd but with the option if none of the embies are good have DEFET (is that the right initials) on ET day.

I never thought I would say this but after the pgd tests I am kind of relieved I never got pregnant with my iui's.
  
Love to everyone
F x


----------



## kizzymouse

wishing you all the best honey!!          

take it easy and keep talking to your little girl xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hey Fraggles it worked congratulations!  No mussels on the menu but we decided that the candle holder in the middle of the table was the right shape and colour so we positioned the salt and pepper (LA  Legs akimbo) and said a silent mantra for you. Maybe we are onto something here?
Big big congratulations really really pleased to hear your news

As the first one back today i also wanted to say what a really nice thing it was to do - i had a great time and  the time just flew by. So i think that means lets do it again! 
And realise i never covered off on the organic californian. SO to explain (and i am sure to explain it badly here apologies in advance) this woman who did my wax last time was reeling off all my options one of which was a californiian - which if i remember correctly was either a special technique or wax that meant it lasted lots longer then the normal. She then went on to tell me that where she used to work 15 years before they used to offer something called an organic californian which was done with organic wax and meant to be more environmentally sound as a process in that they RECYCLED the wax. The way they did this was that all the waxers, at the end of the day, put all the used wax strips into a big vat and melted it down and then had to pick all the hairs out of the wax so it could be used again- so there you have it an organic californian!  On the other hand it could just be too many years spent sniffing wax fumes.......


----------



## Fraggles

Forget it I am not interested in recycled wax going anywhere near my nether regions. I'll stick with a good old English thanks.

Thanks for remembering me!

F x


----------



## Angels4Me

hi all

thought id rejoin this thread as having natural oe cycle at serum. Fraggles did you have PGD at serum?? i have not had but sounds a brill idea although our last embie was perfect i suspect at 44 the real picture could be different

congratulations on your success, can i ask what was different for your successful cycle....hope you dont mind me asking...tell me to go away if you do


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Angels,


No I had it at Reprofit, I don't think Penny encourages it but you can email and ask her. I am pleased I had it.


Lucky you a perfect embie - how old were you?


Good luck with your cycle.


This has been my only IVF - the other two were iui's which were bfn.


F x


----------



## Angels4Me

it was february i had perfect egg and perfect embryo at serum and i was 44.(will be 45 in July) - also i was taking dhea for a few months to help with egg etc but as i have adenomyosis(similary to endo) not sure if dhea aggrated adeno. so i wasnt holding out much for this go but will be interesting to see what type of egg i get this time without dhea.

So you have  got a bfp on your first go....thats brill. how much does the pgd cost? it must make you think differently when u have the results of pgd

thanks for your good wishes. so have you got pg with your own eggy?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


I would love to get a bfp but won't know for 2 weeks as am on 2 ww. Never had a bfp before. Before the results of my pgd - I had perfect eggs all grade 1 embryos - it was only the pgd that told the true story.


pgd costs different prices at different clinics - at mine it cost 1025e.


F x


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Lovely, lovely to meet Lulu-belle, Sezy and GIAToo today for a long lunch... didn't seem long enough though as we were rabbiting away nineteen to the dozen    And thanks to Blueberry for popping in briefly; too briefly!  We definitely must do it again.

Fraggles:  We did indeed a LA style salute to you; I even did the ET for you, which involved a leaf being pulled off a plant and put into the candle holder    Enjoy being PUPO... now it's just the start of the 2ww madness.  When are you coming back to the UK?  Can't believe the level of detail with the PGD, amazing!

Angels4Me:  Our lady Brandie is currently at Serum.  She's hopefully having a natural IVF ET although a donor is stimming on the side as a back up measure.  We have everything crossed for her!  

Kizzymouse:  Still got a massive smile on your face??  Bet you can't wipe it off   

Jo
xxx

P.S.  I'm practically hurling at the thought of an organic Californian... give me an orgasmic Californian any day


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - it's back - it was absent ( my smile!) I had a disaster - the chemists had no progesterone    And I was going to run out tomorrow   

I had to spend 2 hrs on phone ( not constantly ) with emergency doctor - finally got the hospital pharmacist to come in and see if she had cyclogest in cupboard ( I'm on utrogestan but don't think it will matter for one day) 

Lucky for me she did - so hubby had to race up to hospital cos I was off to work   

So all sorted - my prescription should be in Monday morning   


Glad you girls had a good time xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

fraggles    well done honey and congrats on PUPo!! Wish i could afford to have the pgd at Lister - as we haven't paid anything  yet ( I am about to start sniffing on Wed) am almost tempted to cancel and convert to Czech just so i could get the pgd cheaper (as you know from costs Repro IVF + PGD is still chaper than Lister IVF alone!)

ooh schoices - DH would go bananas if ichanged mid cycle though - but would love to know emby was here to stay rather than panicking till 12 weeks.....

Glad you girls had a good time today x i'll be there next time xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hope

Lots of women our age are OK so I am sure you will be fine. 

Hopefully, I will get a bfp and then it might reduce the worrying but am sure it is still there.

I know salaries for UK are obviously higher but apart from personally thinking anyone who sniffs anything to do with IVF in the UK charges extraordinary rates, I find it surprising that there can be such a price difference between the UK and some other countries. All the equipment seems up to date at my clinic, and whilst English isn't their first language, I can perfectly understand my consultant and their is always one of the nurses around who can speak English who can answer a question I might have when there.

I didn't mean to stress everyone writing about pgd but until the night before EC I hadn't even thought about it and often something someone says on FF makes me rethink things. I would probably not have thought about having it done apart from a friend who is expecting twins went for a scan and they thought one of the twins potentially had downs, she had an anxious week waiting for the results to discover he doesn't. For me the thought of carrying twins to full term and knowing one is healthy and one is not yet that is the only option is a lot to bear but I would love both children equally.


Hope, When do you start?


F x


----------



## hopehopehope

Morning!!

Fraggles - i started the pill 2 weeks ago - am stopping today and sniffing from approx Wed then injecting/sniffing from Firday for up to 12 days. 
I am still in dilemma as to whether to carry on with my clinic or transfer to Reprofit IF they'll have me mid cycle (haven't actually had stimms yet) DH and I looked at costs last night and Lister comes to £700 more than reprofit (inc flights and accom) and that's without PGD. It is the only time of year DH and i could avtually have up to 9 days off together and not worry about work stuff. This isn't to do with you fraggles so don't worry! I was thinking about the PGD anyway after I had MC 3 years ago. Dreading the wait to 13 weeks if i ever do get a BFP and after Lister's mess up and telling me to do wrong protocol have lost faith in what I'm spending the 'extra' on. 

Anyone any help for me over this decision??!!!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Oh hope I am so sorry I didn't mean to unsettle you. Before doing anything why not email Stepan today and explain where you are at in your cycle, and can you come over and tell him your dates. If he says no room at the inn the decision is made for you. Also, ask him directly for a quote rather than take it from me so you know your figures are 100% correct. I would hate you to change your plan just down to my experience.

You will need to have some scans in the UK, but plenty of places do them and a lot of people turn it into a mini break with a few days in Brno - trust me 9 days was a long time - and visit Prague and Vienna too which are only about 2 hours away. There is loads of info on the Czech/Reprofit boards about how to find your way around, and how to get to Brno from Prague, Vienna or Bratislava which are all pretty easy to do.

The internet I am using is playing up but from memory his email is [email protected]

Drop him a line and see what he says first before doing anything. Just a reminder English is his second language and he communicates well, but if he seems to the point in email I think it's because he replies personally to everyone, this is not how he is in person, also if he doesn't answer a question, just send a quick email back and remind him and he will come back pretty pronto.

Good luck in your decision. Wow you are just married congratulations.

F x


----------



## hopehopehope

Fraggles - have just sent him email asking if i can swap mid cycle - was due to stop taking pill today but will take it till tomorrow when i expect i will hear back from him. You haven't unsettled me at all - I just dread having another MC.    thanks xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hope lots of hugs for this cycle - wherever it might be!!


So when would you be planning to have EC?


F x


----------



## GIAToo

Morning ladies 

*Hopex3* - can't help you make your decision I'm afraid, but can totally understand not wanting to go through a miscarriage again  I would love to have PGD but I only ever have one or two embryos so it's not really an option I don't think. Good luck with whatever you decide  

*Fraggles* - hope you got my text? Congratulations again on being PUPO! When is OTD and when you back in UK? Do you know if Reprofit have a waiting list for OEIVF? Not sure I can afford the Lister again, even taking out the cost of having to move my 

*Kizzymouse* - glad you got your prescription sorted  - you really don't need that stress do you! 

*Jo, Lulu-belle, Sezy & Blueberry* - it was so lovely to meet you all yesterday  You all really made me feel better about the whole question of being an "older mum", but you might need to remind me of your comments as time goes by, although I will make a note of them so I can read them when I am feeling wobbly! 

I went to a big family party last niight and had a little cry (well, more than once, but tried not to let anyone notice) when they were all dancing to "We Are Family" (that classic Sister Sledge number ) because our family has been so prolific (I have 25 cousins for example) and I just felt a bit like the odd one out  But they were ALL so supportive and are all totally behind me whatever I decide   

Take care all and hope I haven't missed anyone  
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I so hope it isn't too long before the next meet up.

Giatoo - don't think I got your text. But thanks. Currently in a mood with my mum as apart from phoning to say what is the security code to start your car I have not heard a bean. Considering I am on this journey by myself I think it is pretty pants and am thinking if she asks when I get back how I got saying very little about it.

Reprofit have no waiting list for OEIVF. Just email Stepan and say when you want to go. Although thought you were looking at Serum? Penny is a legend. But you could also ask Stepan about his thoughts so you can make an informed decision - whatever the outcome of this round I think Stepan is fantastic as without his support and faith I would never have given OEIVF a go - he was the one who said he isn't ready to give up on me yet.


I think Kizzy got her bfp at Gycentrum and she obviously rates them.


Gia, I am always behind you whatever - I may not be family but I am here for you. 25 cousins I have no aunties, uncles or cousins.


xx


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - thank you for your support   and I hope it goes without saying that you have my total support too    
I am just considering Reprofit from a cost point of view, but probably will go with Peny in the end - definitely if I decide to go for DE. 
xxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Fraggles, GIAToo

We are all in this together with or without partners -I know for myself that you lot aremy key support network in this not my other half. I tell you all things i would never tell him. He is supportive of course dont get me wrong but in a different way and really if I am being honest it is here where we all are that i get the most of a boost from. And I like to think we all boost each other.

SO     group hugs all round - NONE of us are on the journey alone promise.;


----------



## Lulu-belle

And FRAGGLES just to explain as well re the candle holder it was either that or a choice of fois gras or calamari neither of which we thought appropriate!


----------



## alexine

Hello ladies, sorry for a me post but hoping that someone can clarify something for me. 
I am confused as to how you can move UK compliant donor sperm to clinics like Serum and Reprofit when their laws stipulate that the donor has to be anonymous. I would love to have these clinics as options but want to stick with my donor.
Any insight? Thanks!

Keep well,
xxxA


----------



## Fraggles

Hi again Alexine, I bought open ID donor sperm from xytex and exported it to Reprofit, so no idea what their laws stipulate but you can do it.

Just drop Reprofit a line and ask them how to do it.

F x


----------



## Mind

GIAT too – I’ve been reading all your messages and really enjoying all your support. But yours made me put fingers to type writer when I read about your little weep at the party. No bloody wonder when you heard that song – it’s hideous! Makes me cry too and that’s nothing to do with the words. Anyway, it’s good for you to have a good old weep. Don’t feel like the odd one out. Nothing wrong with doing it differently. Honey I’ve just read back your messages and I’m so sorry to hear what you’ve been through recently though. I send you a biiig hug.

Hope x 3. I know just what you mean about being terrified of a M/C. I’m so with you girlfriend on that one. 
Am waiting for 7 more days in my 2ww but was told that my chances were so dismal that I’m just waiting to do this as a matter of course, then will be off to Serum in July.  Looking like July 15th with DH then back on the 21st for EC. I guess I’m trying to manage my disappointment in this whole process and am now quite excited about the whole D/E option. Chances of a BFP next Sunday are 0.02%. Pretty crap odds innit? Time to move on and be realistic for me.

Lulu Belle, how so very right you are about what we all tell each other. This is such an amazing support group and we’re all so lucky to have found each other. Makes me feel like I’m one of a family of friends who help and support me through this very windy path. It’s also where I getting my biggest boost from.

I feel like a bit of a fraud on this thread now as I’m going down the DE route. Mind you, I should cheer you young uns up as I’m 46.  Must be disqualified now on two counts! But you’re all so lovely that I thought I’d sneak one in ‘so to speak’.

Night girlies

M x


----------



## kizzymouse

Mind - I hope you prove them wrong!!   

I'm donor and I love this thread - the ladies welcome anyone with open arms - all nutters welcome LOL


----------



## Mind

Sounds like I'm in teh right place then!!!!! Thanks Kizzymouse. M x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Mind - I will be seeing Peny on 21st July, but I'm sure you'll be too out of it/tired from EC to say hello - I'll be thinking of you though.  The reason I am going to Serum is because I think they will say at my follow up that DE is the only/best way forward.  Still haven't decided what I'm going to do, but going to gather all the info I can before I make a decision.  Even if money were no object, I'm not sure I could put myself through endless IVFs    Good luck for OTD though hun    who knows?   

Alexine - I am planning to move my ID Release donor to Serum if I need to - haven't come across anyone so far who has had a problem with this.

Lulu-belle - I'm glad that you find the support you need from FF - I quickly realised that having a DH wasn't necessarily the answer to "support" issues    FF has been a life line to me since I started down this road.   

Hello every one else   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Oh and GIAToo - on the subject of older mums. i was thinking about this after we discussed it on Saturday and realised that when I think of 60 + women I think of women like Candice Bergen and Germaine Greer - wonderful strong woman who have loads and loads and loads of mileage left in their socks.  Not old rickety frail wrinklies. And look at all the older women who end up bringing up their grandchildren because there daughter/son is unable to do so themselves and they do a great job. You have nothing to fear about being an older Mum - and youth is no guarantee of good mummy skills. 

There you go lecture of the day !


----------



## kizzymouse

I actually think us older mums will be better - more patient, more understanding - and in this day and age we are certainly not classed as that old!


----------



## Sezy

Morning!

What a glorious day!

It was so lovely to meet *Gia, Lulu, Jo* and *Blueberry* on Saturday - the time really did fly and I didn't realise until yesterday that my right shoulder got sunburn!!! When we gonna do it again? I'll bring my cards...... 

You are all so right about this gorup being my main support network: DH is brilliant, but as you know, there have been issues along the way, and without everyone on here, I'm not sure how I'd have got through all that! My family (apart from my 2 sisters) know nothing of my IVF's or MC's, and so I can't turn to them for support - so for me, you girls are invaluable!! And it really doesn't matter how we're ging through this - OE, DE, etc - its the same journey and we all have the same hopes and fears.

And as for being an older mum - I agree with Lulu about those strong and sassy women - they are my inspiration! There are so many advantages in embarking on this journey over 40: there is a great website called mothersover40.com which goes through some of them: there's another site http://pregnancyover44y.blogspot.com/ which I look at for inspiration when I feel low. There's lots of us out there!!!

Besides, I do'nt think any of us looked a day over 35!!

I'm off to the docs soon - hopefully get my antenatal care sorted and get a referral to the EPU - like I said on Saturday, if anything goes wrong I want to know sooner rather than later (unlike last time....  ). However, I'm having good feelings about it all at the moment. I seem to be getting symptoms at night  Last night I had my first real bout of nausea - it started with heartburn and a nice bit of acid reflux and a 'repetition' of my food during the day (NICE!), and then I just felt sick....not like i was going to be sick, just really nauseous! It wasn't nice, but I was glad to have it  . And I seem to get my 'boob feelings' at night too - my nipples are a bit sore and tingley when I get up for a nocturnal pee (another good symptom!). And yesterday afternoon, I came over so flippin' tired that I just HAD to have a nap....for 2 hours!!!!! So I'm hoping that now I'm officially 7 weeks, its all kicking in! Oh, and my tummy feels kinda bloated and 'full'.......

Anyway, I want to say:

Woohoooo! To *Fraggles* on being PUPO!! COngrats hon - don't let the 2ww drive you too 

And *Gia* - I totally understand about you feeling tearful at the party: I could see a couple of times during the afternoon that tears were welling up, and I could so feel what you were feeling. Never feel shy about having a cry with us - from meeting everyone, I know that this is a group of compassionate women who are here for you no matter what, and we have strong shoulders to cry on. I also had a really strong feeling about you yesterday: and it was this - that you should give you own eggs another chance; DE will always be there and you can do that later, but I just think that with the right clinic and protocol you are still young enough to give OE another try...... if it doesn't work, you have time to save up for a DE cycle later on......just my thoughts, I hope I'm not out of line expressing them to you! Anyway here's a bit  , I know that you'll get through this hard time - you're as determined as me!

I gotta dash ladies, as I have to leave for the GP now.

Will catch up later.

Lots of love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Good luck Sezy at the docs today although sounds like it is all moving in the right direction. Give us an update when you have one. Re nausea (and i agree with you what a wonderful problem to have!  somehow the nausea/morning sickness symptom always seems like the stamp of officially being in a state of preggers!)- have you tried the old saltine routine?  And yes lets all make sure to get together again (will you wear the gypsy scarf and jangly earrings too?)

GIAToo honey -no matter how strong or brave we are this is a very hard and at times cruel process we are all going through and it would be unnatural if we didnt all feel the defenses wobbling at times. There are certainly enough trigger points out there and that song on that day at that party under those circumstances - well lets just say I would have done just the same.  And this is a scary process too - at least I find it often brings me face to face with decisions and 'what ifs' that i find difficult to contemplate.  And no matter who i have round me it still feels like a lonely road. 
But I agree with Sezy you have that core of strength going through you that i think we all do (not sure anyone could get through this whole thing without it!) and it will see you through one way or another. So big big    from me too. Am seeing it all fine for all of us.


----------



## GIAToo

Lulu-belle said:


> will you wear the gypsy scarf and jangly earrings too?


I hope so - I couldn't take her seriously if she didn't  

Sezy - good luck with the Docs appt. And yes, great news to be getting those symptoms!  I am hoping that my consultations don't completely destroy my confidence in my OE as I have a feeling I am going to want to try again with them, especially since I got pg, although not sure that makes much difference to my chances of success. It feels cruel to have got so close and then have it taken away, as I'm sure you know how that feels 

Lulu-belle - Thanks.  The older Mum thing is more about when I get to 60 and my child is 18 rahter than feeling I can't cope now, but you're right there are loads of women in their 60s who are fighting fit. 

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Sezy

Arrrrgggghhhh!

I need a little rant ladies:

Just got back from GP:  he was next to useless!  Just said get the antenatal forms from reception and to call the EPU myself!!  When I get to reception to get the forms they're like "....naaaaaa, you gotta book in wiv the nuurrrrrrssse...." (trying to give you and idea of how drippy and useless the receptionist was there!) - so I've had to book in with nurse anyway, and still not got antenatal care sorted!

AND......

On my way there I saw this woman driving a very flash convertible with the roof down.  In the back in a childseat (at least she got that right!) was a tine little girl with no sunglasses, no sun hat, NOTHING to protect her from the sun!!  She was clearly in distress with the sun on her and in her eyes      It makes me mad!  She was more concerned with looking like a cool, yummy mummy than being concerned about whether her little girl was OK     

Sorry, just had to get that off my chest!


----------



## Fraggles

Sezy I think you got the description wrong, she looked like a dummy mummy.


----------



## Sezy

yeah, you're right Fraggles!!  A proper Essex dummy mummy!!!  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Lulu-belle

AND THAT is one of those things that drives me nuts. All those women out there popping out babies like bunnies with no comprehension or concern as to how to look after them. It is the irony of life that you have women like us on the one hand that are willing to go through all this sh*t to start a family and then women on the other hand who are dumping babies in bins and doing other horrible things to them. grrr


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy - how annoying on both counts!!    

Hope you get sorted soon - my doctor promised to sort stuff out for me today re scan and stuff once he gives me 2nd blood results.   

I felt really nauseous this morning for the first time - looks like it might be starting early!   

Fraggs - how's the PUPO princess? Sending you and your little girlie lots of positive vibes      When's OTD?     

Hello everyone else - off to look at yummy mummy's over 40 sites now ( not dummy mummy's LOL   )

Much love and hugs and inner strength and peace to one an all


----------



## Fraggles

Kizzy the insanity has started as well as the imagination   


On the coach back from the airport I felt nauseous and this morning I wandered round the kitchen thinking where is that smell of cat pee coming from and realised it was my herbal fruit tea.


I know it is all in the mind but think it is hilarious.


Message to Director of Stork Deliveries (DOSD) and Stork BFP's - I am more than ready to meet my little girl so please save yourself a lot of hassle and me a lot of angst and just let me get a BFP. Am more than happy to bribe you all with lots of fish indefinitely.


F x


P.s Play your cards right DOSD and am sure a few of my fellow FF's will be more than happy to keep you supplied with lots of fish too.


----------



## kizzymouse

- did you still drink the tea? LOL LOL

 Love it.

Honey, I'm thinking you will deffo get a bfp - you got a good strong lil gal in there, why wouldn't she want to stay huh? I have everything crossed that my feeling is right


----------



## Fraggles

Yes still drank the tea, as I will be a single mum unless man of dreams (MOD) comes into my life soon, I can't be so fussy as not to drink a cup of pee smelling tea.


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL!!! You'll be a great mum honey - you'll do just fine


----------



## Sezy

OK, got 2nd scan sorted - its next Tuesday    So glad, as this 2 weeks is my personal danger period.    that this time my little one is still thriving!  They were totally cool and lovely   

And I'm seeing nurse on Wednesday morning - that should be fun...they can never get their head around the fact that with IVF pregnancy you can't go from LMP date!  You'd think they'd have a little box on the forms for IVF pg's wouldn't you, one that asks for EC date rather than LMP  And then once the 'normal' scanning place at the hospital gets the forms they'll call me at least three times because the date of my LMP isn't on the form, and I'll have to keep explaining it to them!!


----------



## Sezy

P.S.  We're all going to be great mums - we've been through too much to then get our babies and fry them in the back seat of our convertible!!!  They'll be the most loved an cared for babies ever!


----------



## Lulu-belle

My sentiments exactly   

By the way I have to confess to never having got this bubble business. I dont understand why bubbles are good, why 7 is important or what it means to send/receive a bubble   . I meant to ask on Saturday but forgot what with all the other things we had to talk about!


----------



## rubyring

Hello all!

It was fab to meet you - Lulu, Gia, Jo & Sezy - on Saturday!! I really was reluctant to leave but I had promised myself my class, which I was late for! I didn't miss much but I didn't feel very with it throughout the class   If I hadn't had to work yesterday as well, I would have done a class then. Next time I'll stay properly!! (Hope I left enough cash for my drink, I suddenly panicked on the tube that I hadn't!)
I agree we all looked around 35   !!! It's great to have our little support group here, we are all at different stages of this "journey" but I like that as we can learn from each other & support one another as we go along.

Fraggles - lots of    to you & try not to go too  Are you home again now?
Sezy - how annoying about the doc/nurse   but reassuring that you're getting the nausea. The girl at work who sits in front of me (remember? preg with twins, her 1st IVF 2 weeks after mine, big big fuss at work etc) is constantly wearing those wrist things for travel sickness. Might be worth looking in to? Ooh I see you got a scan booked - well done &    to you. I agree we're all going to be great mums after all this effort!!
Lulu - big big thank you for the whacky milk, going to look my local health shop again later to see if there's anything suitable.
Gia - when is your follow-up? I think it's great you are already looking at your next options.

Today is my only day off this week again, & I've written a list of to dos that is sooo long I don't know where to start! I just want to do nothing & sit in the sun a bit & then watch the tennis!!


----------



## rubyring

Lulu - I have no idea about the bubbles either?!?!?


----------



## Sezy

I think bubbles are just a cutsy little thing to do......like 'I'm thinking of you so I've blown you some bubbles'.  Some people see them as a supersticiousl good luck thing.  Its a bit odd, but there you go!  If you want to blow me bubble i don't mind how many Iget and they do'nt have to end in 7!!

I do'nt know what the money thing is either!!!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Oh good I am so pleased not to be the only one that is not an expert in bubble-ology  And by the way Sezy just blew you one. Hope it is ok! 

BLUEBERRY - great to meet you too. And will be ordering some Hemp Milk from the Earth store so will order an extra for next time we meet up.


----------



## kizzymouse

I'm a bubble freak!!

They reassured me when times were hard and FF friends could cheer me up by blowing bubbles      I know - crazy!   

I particularly like the number 7  and I like 3 7's for some bizarre reason lol
I believe in signs, prayers,fate and such stuff.

If anything can give me a lift and a bit of positivity then why not I say?   
That's bubbles explained from the other perspective ha ha! Hope i did ok   


I hope I can meet you ladies one day - maybe we could meet outside of London - although it isn't that hard to get to now from Scotland - only 3 and a half hours from Carlisle with virgin Trains


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy - just noticed post about your scan - great news! Stay positive chick - it's YOUR turn


----------



## kizzymouse

Hey ladies - hcg is a shocker     

Ready for it............* 718!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We are praying for twins - it's always been my dream to have twinnies   

Doc is going to sort me out with a midwife and I told him heart beat can be detected on 15th July ( he finds it amusing that I tell him what to do ha! LOL ) - so he is going to sort out a scan too


----------



## Lulu-belle

GO KIZZIE GO KIZZIE YAY!!!!!!!!!!!   that is super caga fragilisitc ect.. (oops forgot how the rest goes!)

two little muffins on board how great would that be? I am sooooooooooo excited for you

For me just went for my second scan and apparantly although I am not growing an army down there (darn! there goes my plan to take over small countries and rule the world) it is a respectable showing for 'my age' (not Dr Gorgy but his clinic partner - also a very nice man- who was filling in for him) and there is one on the left that is a good size and still going. So at least I am not out of the running just yet!

Big hello to everyone and hope all ok

And big applause all round again for Kizzy!


----------



## Winterset

Dear Ladies,

I really hope you don't mind me butting in on this thread having finally summoned up the courage to post after many weeks of reading!

I am, I suspect, older than all of you (just turned 45) but I am still doggedly determined to have one last attempt at IVF using my own eggs.  The GCRM bless them have agreed to allow me to try again after my first failed treatment in April.

I do have a question, and this may not be the best place to post it so I apologise in advance if it would be better placed elsewhere, but I hoped that someone on this thread might be able to answer it for me or could point me in the right direction if not....

The question is regarding Gonal F dose.  I have been wondering about increasing the dose this time from 300 to 375 or higher. Unsurprisingly, I didn't have a great response with my first treatment (3 follicles, 3 eggs and only 1 embryo) and I know that some women are prescribed higher doses in a bid to improve their response.  However, when I met with the consultant at the GCRM recently to discuss treatment options he told me that increasing the dose would make no difference as the receptors can only soak up so much of the stuff - he likened it to a sponge - and the only people who would benefit would be the drugs company.

I'm sure he's probably right but I would be incredibly grateful for any advice or information on whether increasing dose has made a positive difference for any of you or whether I'd be throwing even more money away than I probably already am..

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Angels4Me

hi winterset

I dont know the answer to your question. However, my first ivf was mild stims and i produced 3 embies, 2 were good - bfn tho. 2nd(bfn) and 3rd(anovulation/poss de) ivf, at serum i hav had natural cycle as results are better in our age group as opposed to stims. seems like this may be answering your question but hopefully someone else with more info on stimulation will help you here. im 45 in july. 

best of luck
angels x


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

My, such a busy day! I've been in meetings all day so am trying to catch-up on my iPhone on the train home. Apologies if I miss anyone!

Kizzy: Sounds like you have a couple on board, how exciting!!!!

Fraggles: Enjoy(?) the 2ww madness... 'dummy mummy', loving that term!

Sezy: Sounds like you've eventually got things sorted. I have a feeling this is your time; just a hunch 

winterset: Personally I'd up to 450iu Gonal-F; see my signature... Nothing to lose (apart from a few £) and potentially lots to gain.

Blueberry: Yes, def sack off class next time!!

GIAToo: Sounds like you had an emotional family; what sweet kids there though. Re the older mum thing, I guess it's my background but never once have I questioned being older. I know I'm still a 5 year old at heart and always will be. I just know that I'll be around to see my child(ren) grow up and will support them unconditionally and you'll do the same... I mean, how old did your aunty seem at her 60th? Not old at all I'll bet. Also, I'll make a much better mum now than I would've say 15 years ago as I know who I am now. And even with young mums, who's saying they won't get knocked down by a bus tomorrow? Unfortunately life offers no guarantees, so we'd better make the most of it rather than wondering 'what if'.

Sorry, I'll get off my soapbox now!

Lulu: Bubbles, schmubbles... I have no idea how many I've got and I rarely remember to blow them (ooo err!).

Angels4me: Hi 

Mind: Hoping the IUI ends in a BFP to show those bloomin' statisticians what for... No idea where they get these % from but they're so not helpful!

Jo
x


----------



## Winterset

Many thanks Angels and Jo, I really appreciate your replies. 

I will have a think about both ideas; as it will be my last go before considering DE I guess there's nothing to lose by increasing the dose to 450 providing clinic allow it.  As for natural IVF, it's never been mentioned to me but I shall look into it further.

Take care both of you x


----------



## jo_11

Sorry Winterset, I've just read Angels4me's reply again... you've got two ends of the spectrum responses there... hope we haven't confused you more!!


----------



## Angels4Me

winterset: clinics im talking about are Create and serum


----------



## Winterset

Angels/Jo,
Thank you again.  It's all so blooming confusing anyway isn't it so don't think I could be any more confused by the whole surreal experience than I am already...! W x


----------



## GIAToo

Hey girls, thought you might want to see this. It may be too late for us, but still......

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7856187/Women-aged-40-and-over-could-be-given-free-IVF-treatment.html

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

WINTERSET -  welcome to the thread!  I am 44 (45 in October) and ok granted i have not yet produced the goods but basically you are definitely in the right place/thread. And to be honest although this thread was started loosely around 'over 40 own eggs' there are no real set parameters and there are women on this thread who are now on the DE route or considering it ect... -the important thing is  we all get along and have something to share, give and gain - all have questions, answers, concerns, and sometimes just in need of moral support.  Gosh sometimes I sound just like a Hallmark moment dont I! Apologies all. But you get the gist. 
So Welcome and hope to 'see' more of you!

GIAToo thanks for the link. It is interesting - there has been quite a lot in the press lately i noticed about older mums and ivf. In fact i was reading an article in the Times a few weeks back the gist of which was that in a few years time IVF will be the normal way that we will be giving birth!

JO11- Just blew you a bubble!


----------



## handy1

Hi friends

GIAToo.. your link is fantastic but it has also scared me because they want to fund women over 40 with good ovarian reserve... My AMH is less than 1, which is undectectable ... so it is really scary as they thimk it will not work for me. 

I hope soon NICE realizes that every woman deserves a chance. 

Thanks
Handy


----------



## GIAToo

Handy - actually after I posted it I read it again and I am in the same boat    so I doubt either of us would be helped.  I do think it is good for other people though and even if we did have a good ovarian reserve, the changes wouldn't happen in time for us - sorry if it was a downer after all     

And I agree every woman deserves a chance no matter what.

Quick question:  does anyone know what the waiting list time is at the Lister for Donor Egg or Donor Embryo?

Lots of love to you all   
GIa Tooxx


----------



## rubyring

Hi all! Gia - there was an article on the front of the daily mail yesterday which was about ivf for older women, I looked it up online & meant to post the link here but didn't get around to it. Maybe you can find it? (am at school all day so only on iPhone!) it annoyed me though, esp peoples comments underneath!!! There was also an article on front of Sunday times about amh being able to predict when menopause will happen, did anyone see that?


----------



## GIAToo

Ooh - Blueberry you don't wanna be reading Daily Mail reader's comments!       There are so many nutters out there and most of them seem to read the Daily Mail if you ask me! And I heard them talking on the radio about the AMH test.  Plus all the agro about that woman and her feelings about breastfeeding - I won't get into a debate about it, but I find it very sad that in this so called country of free speech, we are actually not allowed to say what we think without being lambasted by the media and all and sundry!    
Makes me very cross!   
GIA tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Too right Gia, I think people should keep their opinions about breast feeding to themselves, I think it is the most natural thing in the world and it is perfectly normal to breastfeed your child in public even when they are ten ......


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles           

How you doing on your 2WW so far??   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Gia - did you see my update yesterday?


I am officially PUPO and nuts. Got coach back from airport on Sunday and convinced myself I felt nauseous     and then yesterday was in the kitchen and could smell a nasty stench of cat pee then figured out it was my herbal tea. Am tired by 10 - usually a mignight gal so in all truth think I am tired cos I am neurotic and nuts.    


Neurotic and Nuts could actually be a cocktail couldn't it.


Thinking of you, how you holding up? Have you any nice plans for your weekend.


F x


----------



## GIAToo

Neurotic and Nuts - I think we could all call ourselves that at some point or other!! I am so so hoping that you get your BFP          without going too nuts in the meantime!

I am ok - been reading FF nearly all day, trying to work out what to do next - going a bit nuts myself.   This weekend I am not doing much at all, trying to save pennies and just chill.  Will have even more to think about after my follow-up consultation on Friday (I hope).  

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

GiaToo I think it is really great that you are fact finding, think it is easier to cope when you are doing something proactive rather than dwelling. And a trip overseas how lovely. x


----------



## GIAToo

Yeah it seems to be the way I cope with bad news - 10 years ago I had depression and ended up going to drama school!!    
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

I would think depression and drama goes together. Oooh I am thinking about another outing for the FF social club (just set it up - should be studying instead but this is more interesting) we could come and see your next play. 


Funnily enough on my psychology course and hypnotherapy course there were several actors retraining to be therapists too.



F x


----------



## Angels4Me

my brother, who was always passionate about acting, has suffered with depression. My mum also....they both love singing and acting! makes you think


----------



## GIAToo

When I'm acting I love the fact that I have a lot of life experience, good and bad, to draw on!    I can cry very easily!!    
xx


----------



## jo_11

Just a quickie to say GIAToo's link won't apply to any of us... It won't be effective 'til 2012, by which time we'll all be knee deep in nappies and/or chasing toddlers around 

Jo
x

P.S. Loving the new catchy name Frazzled, soz, Fraggles


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Jo_11 
I have just ordered some DHEA - how much are you taking a day?   
Maybe I should post that article in an over 30s thread..  

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## jo_11

Hey GIAToo  I was taking 50mg of the micronised DHEA a day but I seem really sensitive to it, so have dropped to 25mg... I have to take it in the morning as it kind of has an amphetimine effect on me! Some ladies take 75mg a day and are fine, so guess you'll have to see how you go. Oh the joys of self medicating! Dr Wren's not a fan although I believe Jaya is so it's worth popping on your list of Qs for Friday. xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks   It's already on the list   
xxx


----------



## mimi41

GIAToo i was taking dhea and was on 75mg a day, no side affects for me and it did improve the fragmentation of my embryos


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks Mimi   - I ordered some last night.  Goodness you are due any day now!  How are you feeling?   
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## mimi41

GIA too i'm feeling fine thank you, no signs yet.

Dhea is also supposed to help with mc that is the reason the cons put me on it.  I hope it works for you


----------



## jo_11

Mimi, interesting comment re DHEA and mc.  I was of the understanding that DHEA had to be stopped during tx; did you do this, and if so, when did you stop/re-start?  I hope the hot weather isn't too much with your bump


----------



## Lulu-belle

SNAP!  I just sent Mimi a pm with exactly the same question. I guess great minds ect.....


----------



## mimi41

Lulubelle i have just pmd you

No dhea does not have to be stopped during tx it just has to be stopped ec because it has done what it has supposed to have done.  Hope this helps ladies


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Ladies - I heard that too about dhea and m/c so prompted me to order them straight away - can't get more spotty than I did when I was pregnant and if I get a beard, well there's no-one to complain about my bristles!   No, but seriously, I would stop if I got a beard 

How is everyone today? I am doing some "acting" (and I use the term loosely!) work tomorrow - it is an exam station for medical students where I .......wait for it..... have to have a breasts examination!! It's easy money and it will pay for half my trip to Athens, but it can be embarassing at times. Well, I only get embarassed if *they* are embarassed, which being 2nd year students they will be! Plus they are trying to find another actress so we can swop in and out and we are not being man(or woman)-handled too much, but they are having trouble finding someone! 

Just thought that might give you all a giggle!  
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## mimi41

Good luck with the job GIA too


----------



## Sezy

Hiya!

Great link Gia - I won't be eligable because I've already had 3 x NHS cycle    But, I wo'nt be needing it because I'll have a bouncing baby in February!  But, it just shows that progress is being made as last!

That acting job sound hilarious!  If I was free I'd do it!!

Who was reading the Daily Mail?  Gia is right, those readers are paranoid and mad!  Russell Howard did a funny bit about it on his Good NEws show a while back........it was a song to the tune of "We didn't start the Fire", but it was talking about how The Mail claims everything gives you cancer!  It seems they just like to sensationalise everything and breed a whole loade of scared and opinionated peeps!

And as for the breast feeding thing:  how dare anyone lambast a mother for feeding her child in the way nature intended!    The problem is in their heads if they think that the breast is  nothing more than some obscene object of sexual lust.  Such comments speak more about peoples minds and our broken and warped society than it does about the women who choose to feed their babies whenever and wherever they need feeding.

OK, rant over.

SO, is flying off the handle at the slightest thing a PG symptom?  My DH asked if we had cream chesst the other day, and i told him yes that there was some in the fridge.  He opened the door, looked, moved one thing, and said he couldn't find it (typical man!).  Normally I'd just go to the fridge, get the cheese and give it to him:  not this time!  I totally lost it, had a go at him for not looking properly and moving things about, got the cream cheese out and practically threw it at him!  The look on his face was a picture!  And today I've just totally lost the plot and ended up in tears about arrangements for a family meal that have gone awry....thats not normal!

Other than moods and emotions, PG symptoms still a bit elusive - a little bit of feeling icky here and there, the odd boob feeling, but nothing major.  But I am still on the steroid....and i found out yesterday that the same stroids given in pregnancy are used in cancer patients to help eleviate the nausea side effects and allergic reactions to chemo.  Since PG symptoms are rather like an allergic reaction to the hormones, I'm wondering if the steroid might be masking the symptoms?  I also read that in cases of severe sickness in pregnancy (hyperesmes gravidarium..or something) they sometimes give steroid!  I'm weaning off them now, so it'll be interesting to see what happend then!

Still can't fully relax into this pregnancy:  This next two weeks is my own personal danger zone and I don't mind admitting to feeling scared.  I'm just praying that everything is OK at my 2nd scan next week.

Sorry for yet another bout of FF bulemia - just didn't manage to get on yesterday!

Love to all,
xxxxxxxx


----------



## jo_11

GIAToo:    I love the fact you're getting groped for money; now we know how you get your kicks   

Sezy:  Sounds like you do have pg symptoms with your irrational throwing of cream cheese... that goodness DH hadn't asked where the knives were    I wouldn't worry about not feeling ick, it's not a nice side affect.  And let's hope those steroids (which seem to be able to cure all ills) are doing the right thing through your danger zone; have you tried acu for this time, apparently (my acu was telling me) there's a Chinese herb mix that can help during this difficult time.

Mimi:  Thanks!

Lulu-belle:  Yes, great minds and all that   

Jo
x

P.S.  Per-lease can everyone stop reading the Daily Mail!!


----------



## Sezy

I've got acupuncture booke next week Jo - he doesn't do the Chinese herbs or anything though, and I don't think I'd be happy taking them anyway.  I would have had acu before now, but he's been on holiday!!

And yes, stop reading the mail!  Its not healthy!

Gotta run, got appointment with nurse where I have to explaine, probaby several times, that we can't do dates by LMP


----------



## GIAToo

See, I knew that would make you laugh - my friend (another actress) has just emailed me to say she is also doing "the t!t role-play" tomorrow    so at least I won't be groped quite as much! 

Sezy - I hope the steroids do the job and get you through this worrying time        And yes all that rage sounds like pg symptoms to me.  I have been extremely sad since I had the m/c, but also much calmer     Not looking forward to getting back on that drug-induced rollercoaster ride   .  Oh - and the lady in the paper was being lambasted for NOT breastfeeding    Each to their own I say.   

xxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Way-hay GIAToo breast play for pay I like it.  Just lie back and think of Athens i guess   So what is your character supposed to do besides being groped? Do you get to produce some tears on demand?  That would really freak them out I bet!  
And thanks for the laugh -it goes along way. I realise that facing the whole exercise again is not a welcoming prospect but I am glad you are getting back on board with it all (it sounds like) - Serum is such a great place by all accounts and Peny is just supposed to be the bees knees so I think you will be in great hands. 
SEZY - gosh get you with the cream cheese!  Sounds like raging pg hormones to me. I remember when my line manager was pregnant with her first - she was holed up in an office with the MD to discuss something like project timelines  and we all suddenly heard her scream out ' I am NOT HORMONAL'   -not much!

Although i sympathise with the fridge episode being subjected to the same event many times over myself. 

Daily Mail is banned in our house....


----------



## hopehopehope

hi everyone! quick hello to let you know bleed has started!! hurray ! can start sniffing tomorrow and injecting on saturday. Hope to be in Czech around 12-14th July for 9 days or so. Told work today i would be off at end of term and the head was great about it - no mention of unpaid leave!! double hurray! Only prob about going to Czech is that DH now truly thinks we're going on holiday and can't inderstand why I don't want a few days in prague first ( am worried about naturally ovulating)  -had to explain that i couldn't take even more time off work so he could have a few days in prague.....

mimi41 - sending all the best for Baby day!! i have DHEA but stopped taking it as I was worried it might elevate my already elevated E2. Will ask stephan about taking it whilst PUPO - did you?

Sezy / Jo11 /Giatoo/ lulu-belle /fraggles - hi!

off to bed, am shattered after 4 hours gardening on back of 9 hour day. Trying to get all heavy jobs done before follies start swelling!


----------



## mimi41

Hopehopehope i've never had treatment with stephan but my clinic where doing a trial with it.  I didn't go on the trial but my con was very supportive about me taking it.  I suffered 2 mcs before taking it and after a year on dhea i feel it has been a god send for me.  Different clinics have different ideas on dhea, but i can only speak from my experience.

I wish you all the luck for your tx hun


----------



## kizzymouse

Hello ladies - I'm still here I'm just back at work and have 4 days and 2 nights to do this week ( all 12hr shifts    ) so not around so much!

Then I have four off - can't wait.

take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

HOPEX3 (who started putting it down like that?) congratulations i am really pleased all going to plan thus far. And sympathise with the MAN thing my other half is much the same i often wonder what planet he is residing at times because it certainly isn't the one I am on!   

MIMI - Wow cant believe how close it is - you always 'sound' so calm but you must be very excited

KIZZYMOUSE - You work too hard!  Look after yourself (and co!)

and HELLO HELLO to all.   

Not much to report from my end.  We had another scan this morning. Dr Gorgy said that i have a really big one on my left, and 5 little ones on the right. And that my lining is coming along fine. He wants me to stay on the medication a bit longer with my next scan being saturday as he would like to focus on growing the right ones even if it means losing the left one. So MIMI looks like I am a bit like you. Not a non responder but just slow to the boil.


----------



## mimi41

Fab they are not rushing you hun


----------



## Lulu-belle

Yup no rush here!  In fact i think he might even be thinking longer then saturday might be required. Fine by me i want to make sure it all has the best chance possible. So thanks for the advice!


----------



## alexine

Wishing you all the best Mimi!!     
xxA


----------



## Lulu-belle

Has anyone spotted this article on the bbc? I think they are talking about the array testing but not sure
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/10433577.stm. I dont think it is relevent for any of us but just kind of interesting. i dont know if it is me but it seems that there is much more in the papers lately about ivf and all that.

Mimi - yes i echo alexines sentiment - although i know you dont need it will be smooth sailing but all the biggest     for you and your little one!


----------



## kizzymouse

Mimi - wishing you a smooth and trouble free birth, can't wait to hear all about it!!    

Lulu - well done on the follies - don't worry if it takes a bit longer - you'll get there    

Sezy - do you get really tired? I could just sleep for about 12 hours LOL


----------



## Nikki2008

Hi Lulu

Re BBC article: Why do you think it is not relevant for any of us? I had polar body biopsy done on my eggs at the Institute Marques last year where this method has been available for a few years now, it recommends this test to all women who had several failed cycle and/or are over 40yrs. Really don't understand Rutherford's advice to have this done only as part of a research study it really is not that experimental.


----------



## rubyring

Afternoon everyone!

I seem to have caused a bit of a reaction to my mention of the Daily Mail! Don't worry, I don't read it (unless it's been left on a train maybe) but when I was in the supermarket the IVF article on the front page caught my eye so I looked it up on the web when I got home. Really annoyed me, the attitudes!!

Lulu - yes there's more in the media about IVF etc cos there's been a european conference in Rome. It was mentioned in the Sunday Times article.
The BBC article is interesting! I'd love to have that test! But not have to pay another £2K  !!
Nikki - that's very interesting that some places already do the test? Would like to know more....

Mimi - good luck   
Lulu - sounds like your doc is taking good care of you
Kizzy - don't work too hard!
Hopex3 - good luck with the injections, glad you can be off work easily
Gia - how was the boob job  

Right, I'm gonna drink my herbal tea then have a nap  Been to work once, got to go back later. Not sure about what/when to eat but need to snooze first - catch you all later


----------



## Chloe2010

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to introduce myself. I will be 44 next month and 2 days ago had my embryo transfer using donor sperm. This is my first try at IVF. I am now on my 2 week wait with great anticipation and everything crossed....


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Chloe and welcome to the thread!  Congratulations on the transfer and big big          - for your two weeks. Sure you wont need it (but it never hurts!   ) I am a bit of a clinic nosey parker do you mind if i ask which one you are with?  

Hi Blueberry!!  good to hear from you and sounding so perky I like that.  Interesting what you say re the conference i wondered whether it was just me suddenly being aware of it all. 

NIKKI - Hi Nikki you are right of course it is relevent for us I just wasnt thinking or at least not thinking things through which my other half accuses me of all the time!  There is a body of thought out there (St Thomas's apparantly take this line for example ) that once over a certain age (and i dont mean 40 i think they mean more my age - 44 and plus) the expectation is that you will not produce many eggs anyway and therefore the clinic will wish to put them all back and there is no point in testing. Me i dont understand this argument as even if they only have three eggs surely it is still relevent to find out whether they are healthy or not??

We actually went to our current doctor with a veiw to having this test done but we alas cannot afford it (never could but thought maybe we could 'magic' the funds from somewhere!  ) so are just going it without


----------



## Sezy

Just a quicky for Kizzymouse.....

Yes hon, I do get tired, but some days are worse than others.  My main symptom at the moment is being very emotional - I'm even crying when I try to practise some of the opera choruses I'm performing next week (not solo, but part of a choral).  I did have a strong but extremely short wave of nausea earlier today - literally just a few minutes when I thought I was going to have to make a run to pray on the big white telephone!  But it passes as quickly as it came and then I was just hungry for a ham sandwhich on bread with lots of butter and some mustard!  Being a veggie I had some Quorn ham style slices in the fridge and so had one, and then another one, and then felt better!  Other than that I'm fine - my boobs haven't grown and they're not sore, but there are veins and DH reckons nips have changed colour and got bigger, but I can't see it myself!  Still feeling nervous about this pregnancy and just want to have the reassurance of my second scan next week (well, I hope it brings me reassurance!!)

Love and hugs to all,

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck for your second scan hunny!      
I am so tired I'm finding driving home from work awful! 

I WAS veggie - all I want to eat is meat - but obv my body needs it and I'm ashamed to say I am enjoying it LOL    

Try not to worry about the symptoms - a guy at work today was telling me his wife had no ms/no cravings and the only symptom was tiredness - she's just had a baby.

I am emotional too- grumpy one minute and happy the next, but mostly just want to sleep.

I'm not complaining though I've waited years for this - just be better when we both can relax and enjoy it eh?


----------



## Fraggles

Hope - why can you not go to Prague inbetween EC and ET? If you do a 5 day transfer which if you do PGD is likely you could have EC then flit over to Prague for three days then back? Or something like that?

If you choose to stay at the Grand, the train station is straight opposite so easy peasy lemon squeezy (have I reverted to 5 year old speak do you think?

And Momito suggested taking 3 x 200mg - is that right Momito to support growth of follies and prevent ovulating too early. Think an IVF clinic of hers told her that tip.

F x


----------



## GIAToo

Had a horrible day - leaking breasts, lump in boob (don't think anything to be worried about,, but still a surprise when 6 students found it!) and a £50 penalty notice for dropping my cousin off at a tube station!!!!      

Be back tomorrow for personals   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Giatoo     

Fraggs - how's it going hunny? When's test day?


----------



## alexine

Oh Gia that is a really rubbish day!!!  
Take it easy.    

Lots of      to everyone....
xxA


----------



## Fraggles

Wow - not sure if you are aware but there is conference on infertility going on in Rome this week. I apologise for offending anyone but am about to post a link from the Daily Mail - actually not criticising IVF but talking about ovary transplants for those who may have had cancer and be infertilie.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1290779/Ovary-transplant-lengthen-womans-life-restore-fertility.html

N&N


----------



## mimi41

Giatoo sorry you had a bad day.  I just wanted to let you know after my 2nd mc i found a lump and went to have it checked out.  Apparently all the drugs we use during tx can cause lumpy breasts.  Please get it checked out though.  Take care

Thanks for your well wishes, i will find out today what is happening and will let you know asap


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for today Mimi


----------



## Lulu-belle

MIMI - biiiig       for today you wont need it though i am sure    Keep us updated!

GIAToo -   I am really sorry to hear your rubbish day. The only consolation i ever take when i have days like that is that usually the next day manages to be at least a slight improvement even if just in comparison!!  So hopefully you are finding that to be the case today. 
I do know quite a few women that have found lumps in their breasts and they have always been harmless cysts so i am sure that is also the case with you but mimi is right get it checked out anyway. 

And hello to everyone else- FRAGGLES N&N, SEZY, JO, KIZZIE,  HOPE BLUEBERRY CHLOE- phew! Hope everyone ok on this gloriously muggy, close threatening to rain joy of day!


----------



## jo_11

Just a v quick one for me girls as I'm packing for two weeks in Spain. Sorry I haven't got time for personals... I'm looking forward to, and hoping for, lots of good news on my return. Not sure how I'll cope going FF cold turkey, yikes!

Jo
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Chloe Welcome on board.

Gia how are you doing?

I have a question - has anyone had an IVF cycle which produced poor quality eggs and / or also had PGD which confirmed poor quality embryos?

And then started taking dhea or any other supplements and had a following cycle where their eggs / embryos have been of a high quality.

AM having a downer today.

F x


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - replied to you on the other thread that I don't know much about DHEA, but going to take it when it arrives in the post! I have heard from some women that they got MORE eggs after taking it. But listen, you have had a top embryo put back and there is not reason why it won't implant and stick around for the next 8 months. I totally understand you feeling low, and you will have good days and bad days - my advice would be to try and keep busy, take your mind off it and get off FF! (no offence anyone  )

Jo_11 - Have a lovely time in Spain hun and hope the cold turkey from FF isn't too bad 

Welcome Chloe!

Mimi - whats the news? Thanks for the info re: when you found a lump. Got to see GP this week anyway (see below) so will get her to check it out.

Kizzy and Sezy - how are our yummy mummies - not too sickly I hope 

Lulu-belle - re: PGD if you read that article I posted way back you will see that research has shown that sometimes GOOD embryos are destroyed because if you only test one cell it is not always conclusive or correct, so personally as I only get one embryo i would always want it put back as there is a chance that it is good when the PGD would say it wasnt - phew! Does that make sense?? Hmmm - just read back and thinking you were talking about a different test!  When is your next scan??

Alexine - how you doing - how far are you with plans?

Hi to Nikki, Blueberry and anyone else lurking    

AFM - had my follow-up yesterday with the consultant at the Lister who was as lovely as everyone said she was. Firstly she was really positive about the fact that I had got pregnant with just one embryo and that I got past the 7w heartbeat stage. She didn't see any reason why I shouldn't try again with my OE, so that's all good. She didn't even seem to see me as a "poor responder" when I asked about the mini IVF and estrogen priming









She's asked me to ask my GP if she would do 3 more blood tests for me on the NHS. (to save me some cash)

1. APS Screen (P6) - Phospholipid Antibodies (Lupus+Cardio Abs)
2. Thyroid profile (THYR) - TSH, FT4, FT3
3. Thyroid antibodies test.

So hoping the GP will









She also asked me to consider having the Natural Killer cells test. Am reading through the info she has given me, but not sure about this - it's expensive although I seem to recall someone saying they got the tests done somewhere else cheaper (maybe on the main Lister thread?). There seems to be no guarantee that even if they treat you for it that you will go onto to have a successful pregnancy. Has anyone had the test and can their opinion/experience? 
Anyway, I am excited but a bit worried about finances now - I want to try again in September and not sure that I'll be able to afford it if I need loads more treatment - I wouldn't worry about getting into debt if I had definite money coming in, but hey ho. Have seen another charity job that I am going to apply for this weekend, which is a 12 month fixed term contract from Oct so that would be perfect.
I still can't believe how positive the consultant was and if my Mum hadn't been there to now remind me, I'd think I imagine it!
Hope you all have a lovely weekend
GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Gia

I am so happy for you , but continue to look at Serum and Reprofit, finances are an issue but looking outside the UK will allow your money to go further and still give you good treatment.

I have to admit I had a human peestick reading this morning and am naffed off. I had a reading with a psychic who has given me several accurate readings before. This time she said she sees me having no kids until 2012 and it will be a natural pregnancy. She must be picking up the vibes from her next client. I know I am being highly strung but after the results of my PGD and the number of abnormalities in my embies there is no way I would risk it without IVF and my amh is so low. She has known me a while but I think she has lost her touch and is confusing me with who she thinks I am rather than who I actually am. She has said that my fertility is good and I still have good quality eggs. I challenged this but she said I will have a natural pregnancy. Nutter. And she said that I am not the sort of girl to have a child by myself - Oh yes I am. She doesn't know about the IVF. So I am sulking and thinking pants to her.

F x


----------



## kizzymouse

Exactly Fraggs - pants to her indeed!!   

Keep the faith - when are you testing?    

Sending you hugs   - 2WW is a torturous affair   

Mind you this 3WW is just as evil LOL - I wanna know what's going on in there - haven't heard from Docs yet about scan - he said he would sort it though - for 15th if poss.    Hurry up already! I'm not very patient.

Gia - that's good news hunny!!!   

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Kizzy

How are ya?

I had EC two weeks ago on Monday but ET a week ago today so it is like a 3WW. Flipping heck give me a root canal treatment over this 2 or 3 WW anytime!

F x


----------



## kizzymouse

Grr - so do you have to wait until 14 days after ET?

Your lil embie was 5 days old wasn't it?


----------



## rubyring

Hello all!

Fraggles - PANTS!!! What does she know? Remember you had a great embryo put back & stay    
Kizzy - I'm not surprised you feel impatient, I would too! Keep    
Jo - have a great time in Spain! Looking forward to hearing all about it! Maybe you can find an internet caff to catch up with us all occasionally?  
Chloe - welcome!
Sezy - hope you're feeling OK? What opera choruses?? Is this for a performance?
Lulu - how are you doing? Scans??

Gia - how did you know I was lurking?  That's very interesting about the PGT, I didn't know it was not necessarily accurate. I'm so glad you had such a positive follow up! Interesting they want more tests, I think that's good. But I know what you mean about finances! I feel the same, every few days I have a huge money panic! Oh yes, the breast lumps - I'm sorry you had that shock. I had a scare with lumps a while ago. I was fully checked out & told that I just have lumpy ones. I'm supposed to check them myself but I'm very bad at doing it. It's depressing when there are lumps there anyway! After all that my Mum told me she had lumpy ones too  I think they change again after menopause?

Right, I need to get my act together & go to my class! I feel like I have no energy this week unlike last week. I'd much rather just laze around at home until it's time to go in to work. I think I'm working too hard! Working tomorrow too so can't even watch the Wimbledon final  
Anyway, big   to all, enjoy your weekends everyone!


----------



## alexine

Hello ladies! 
Sometimes I feel I can't contribute properly as I am in such early stages with all my stuff ( got my consents on Monday and find out what protocol I'll be on) and learning all the ins and outs...Anyway I can still wish you all lots of     
Keep well out there!
xxxA


----------



## Lulu-belle

HI Everyone!  

JO11 - good luk in spain - will be thinking of you!  If you happen to come across a stray internet cafe of course....  

GIAtoo - Congratulations on the postive visit with the consultant!  Not surprised though she is right the fact you managed to get as far as you did has to be a good indicator. Re test - not sure and am as confused as you are!    But academic for me anyway. AND interestingly enough I remember now that Dr Gorgy said to my other half when he first called to make an appointment that at my age the array test would not be a good use of our money as it was very possible that i would only produce a few good eggs (HA! 'good egg's -sound like something out of jeeves and wooster).
FRAGGLES - Big    to the psychic.  She is OBVIOUSLY missing some sandwiches    Like - LOOPY city. 
BLUEBERRY - Glad to hear you sounding well - and i have to say i agree i do not see the logic in checking your breasts for lumps when they are supposed to be lumpy anyway. 
ALEXINE - Dont worry about not 'contributing' you contribute by being a part of the conversation - believe me there are enough bits and bobs  flying about on this forum that is never the issue the thing i personally come back for is the 'company'! 

\me i had another scan this morning - two on the left one that is a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig one apparantly and 5 on the right. He wants me to stay on the meds two more days and then we go again on Monday.


----------



## kizzymouse

Sounds good Lulu - keep at it hunny!!


----------



## mimi41

Hi Ladies
Fraggles all i can say is that without the dhea i mcd and now i have had a healthy pregnancy, i believe it did have something to do with dhea

Giatoo good luck with appointment.  My friend had the nk cell test done at liverpool it was the sample taken from the uterus, if you want any info i'll ask her to pop on here and chat with you

AFM i was admitted on friday with high bp and protein in urine.  They thought i had preeclampsia and they were going to induce but i haven't and they have decided to let me go eau natural

I do hope everyone is ok


----------



## hope25

Hello Ladies--please may l join you all
I am not new to FF but am new to the 40+ trying with own eggs…although have been trying with OE for over 3.5 years…I have been posting on the 40s..the new 30s and one good egg race thread and one of the ladies there kindly told me of this thread and  asked me to come over...
I have been lurking here for a while..it took a while to catch up as this is definatley a supersonic speed thread…phew..
Had to come on to wish mimi41 so much luck…reading her signature brough a tear to my eye…a tear of happiness..I am so thrilled her baby will be with her soon.
Mimi ..i hope you are feeling ok and ready to pop…so excited for you.
AFM..I have had a gazillionth BFN from trying naturally ..i had a DD in 2006 naturally after being told by fertility drs that it was impossible for me to be preg without IVF…however since then…it is seeming impossible and my DD asks everyday where her brother and sister are…I am so desperate for a sibling for her and getting more and more depressed with each passing BFN …will be going in for another cycle of IVF this month as soon as AF arrive (but hoping against hope it doesn’t and I get a BFP).
I wish all of you so much luck in whatever stage you may be…I will try to catch up with who is doing what soon..its all so much to take in as this site is so popular.
Hope we all hear some wonderful news from mimi soon
Luv and luck to all
Hope25
xx


----------



## alexine

Hello Hope25 welcome aboard!

I just found out that I'm on the long protocol...my gawd the ball is really rolling! First jab next week!

I hope everyone is doing well    

xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

My first scan will be 14th July when I will be nearly 7 wks - please please please let all be okay
















Sezy - good luck for scan tomorrow sweetie


----------



## alexine

Hello everyone...someone said to me today " so ivf.... blah blah blah blah blah and then it's bob's your uncle right?!"   Nearly ripped her lips off and I haven't even started shooting up yet! 

I hope everyone is doing okay...feel a little freaked after getting the lowdown this morning.

Sending lots of     
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL Alexine!!!    

some people eh?


----------



## alexine

I know...that one really got me!  I am learning that there are few people that can really understand what it all entails....really at the end of the day it's only women and men that are in it or have been through it.... Next time I'm going to keep my mug  

Got a box of wheat grass coming this week...anyone else give it a go? 

Sending lots of      from dreich Glasgow! 
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

> dreich


 LOL love that word!!

We don't say it much down here in the south!! 

It's definitely more a glasgow word


----------



## alexine

It kind of says it all doesn't it!   Dreich  
Really glad to hear things are going well for you Kizzy! Hoping I get a little action in that department soon!
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

fingers and everything crossed alexine          

I'm so shocked it worked    - but also weirdly I felt like it had as soon as I had transfer??    

good luck hunny


----------



## alexine

Thanks!  Sometimes you just know don't you! Great stuff! you really deserve it after all you have been through....   

Did a bit of pubic topiary today in honor of finding out my protocol! Haven't pruned in a while...   

My gawd...all you can do is laugh in the face of fear they say!
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All

Firstly welcome to our 'new' HOPE (25) I am glad you decided to move from lurker to joiner in. 

SEZY KIZZYMOUSE- good luck on your upcoming scans - fingers crossed and     for both of you!
ALEXINE - gosh I know what you mean re that comment.  I have kept pretty quiet about having this treatment partly to avoid putting up with that type of ignorance. Although to be fair it is probably a bit too much to expect your general joe-schmoe to be up to speed on this all,but still some basic commen sense and tact goes a long way. Congrats on kicking off on the protocol in any event. And let the royal rumpus begin!!

ME - I have egg collection tomorrow morning. I have a confession to make too. I do not have a good feeling about this and have it pretty firmly in my head that these eggs will be the fragmenting kind. It worries me because my parents are so thrilled and hopeful about all this and are pinning their hopes on it. I feel I need to manage their expectations!


----------



## GIAToo

Boss is back so this'll have to be brief.......

Lulu-belle - you have no idea what your eggs will be like so think positive thoughts        I'm very excited for you that you are going for EC collection tomorrow (it's my favourite part of the whole process 'cos you get to lay about and be looked after !   )

I'll be back later when the boss goes into a meeting   
xxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

thanks GIAToo - i will hold onto your thoughts for tomorrow and try to generate a few of my own in the meantime!
Unfortunatley I have to work tomorrow afterwards but am working from home and only have one meeting to dial into so at least I can do it in my fluffy slippers and dressing gown!


----------



## GIAToo

Lulu-belle - I wouldn't work afterwards personally, but if you have to........   Have you not told them (work) you're going to be put under GA? Sorry to sound like you're Mother!   

Alexine - I agree that people are ignorant, but I have still been pretty vocal about treatment because I think people should learn!    And for the most part people are really interested in learning about it and actually quite fascinated - they always leave the conversation thinking that they can't believe ANYONE gets pregnant naturally!!     But I still DO find it hard when I get a negative response    and then I wish I had kept    I'm not going to tell as many people that I'm cycling on my next go as it is very difficult to manage your own AND everyone else's expectations, particularly (and this may seem weird) when you get a BFP, because THEN you want to keep it quiet for 12 (well 10) weeks!  Good luck with injecting and if you're at all nervous (?) you can PM me for my number and I'll talk you through it - that's what a fellow FF did for me   

Sezy and Kizzymouse  - good luck for scans - when are they??      

Hope25 - Hello!    Glad you finally made it over here    Here's some      and    for you to not get AF and get a BFP instead! 

Blueberry - you sound like me when you say "every few days I have money panic" - perhaps it's the nature of our work and never really knowing how long the money's going to be coming in for.  I sat down with my IVF costs spreadsheet last night and worked out all the costs including tests etc and I felt a bit calmer, but I'll be panicking again in a few days if not before!   

Jo_11 - in case you're lurking - hope you're having a lovely time in Spain.  

Mimi- how you doing?  What's happening? Hope you're ok    

Fraggles - can I make a little plea?  Please don't go and see fortune tellers or whatnot when you are in such a vulnerable frame of mind           I have been and had my cards read etc, but I won't go now because I am so desperate for someone to tell me I'm going to have a baby! And if they didn't say that, I would be so upset and I think it would affect my approach to treatment - hope that makes sense.    How are you doing?     

Hi Nikki and anyone I've forgotten   
AFM - I told my GP I loved her this morning!     She said I could get whatever tests I needed doing so I'm getting all the level 1 immunes done plus two more tests that FF ladies said I should ask for    Going on Friday morning and then next week I will go to the Lister for the NK Cells test.  And the week after off to Athens for aquascan and also if AF arrives I will get the Hidden C test done while I'm there (or whenever AF arrives I'll get that done too).  So! That's me all sorted for the next few weeks    Feeling quite excited about the future and also nervous/sad, but trying to stay positive and hang on to my hope! You have nothing if you don't have hope eh?


Lots of love to you all
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi GIAToo - I have not told anyone at work as it is pretty blokey here and i am pretty sure no one would understand - in fact all that would happen is they would stop putting projects my way as to their minds I might be 'otherwise occupied' in the near future!  Currentlyl they are kind of grooming me and have just started me in a new role which is a bit of make or break test so not rocking the boat un-necessarily. All i have told them is minor surgery tomorrow morning and whf in the afternoon (sigh!)

Also a bit like you said I want to minimise the number of 'no unfortunaltey it didnt work's that i have to deliver in the event that it doesnt come off. 
And so you are so soon off to Athens!  I am really excited for you - Serum is by all accounts the best place to be, -big      for you. And it is really really good to hear you sounding so much happier and more positive about the future. And really you should be you have alot in your favour and  the fact that you got so close is really a good indicator that it can happen. and of course all the     from us here on the forum cant go amiss!
Re money - all i can say is although i am employed with regular salary we go through exactly the same spreadsheet/money panic at least several times a week. Each time we go over it to the penny and then end up 'borrowing' from somewhere else (like savings put aside for my other halfs taxes ect.. ). So I think it is just the general nature of the beast not specific to nature of the occupation.(does that make sense?  
FRAGGLES - I agree with GIAToo stay away from the fortune tellers/psychic ect.. (SEZY excepted   ) - there are enough let downs/rollercoaster moments in this process without manufacturing more


----------



## alexine

*Lulubelle* Good luck tomorrow and lots of     for your EC!!

*Kizzy and Sezy* sending     for your scans!

*Gaitoo* That is really great news about you deciding to go to Serum! I have been considering going there myself. Peny is supposed to be the business!   

You are right Gia most people are genuinely interested in learning and it is my nature to be open about stuff. I won't bore you with all the details but I was dealing with a woman hesitant to refund money for a course I had signed up for under the understanding she would have to wait til Monday to put transaction through when I knew about my protocol/drugs. I found myself in a very uncomfortable conversation re IVF and having to explain myself to this twit of a person...anyway.  
Thank you so much for the kind offer talking me through shooting up I would really appreciate that!  

Anyway I have been sticking to my daily meditation and weekly acupuncture which seems to be helping at this stage but I feel the heat has now being turned up!

Keep well everyone!
Love xxxA


----------



## Sezy

Hello everyone!

So sorry I've been AWOL for a bit. I've just needed some time out, away from the boards, to just try and relax and focus on being pregnant. I'm in my own personal danger zone right now and so have been feeling a little vulnerable 

*Alexine* - I haven't told many people about IVF for that very reason! Most people just don't get what we have to go through and they also assume its a given that it will work. With each cycle I've talked about it to fewer and fewer people - even my parents don't know (although my dad does know about the previous attempts and mc's). And for now my mout is  until 12 weeks!

*Gia* - so happy that you are feeling stronger hon, and that you seem to have a good plan in place with lots of tests and support. I felt soooo much better when I was offered tests. Sending    to you babe.

*Lulu* - Now missus....if you remember, I was very negative about this cycle, expecting outright failure etc.....and then I was surprised to get a BFP! So, there is no reason why it shouldn't happen fo ryou this time too. I hope everything goes swimmingly well for you tomorrow 

*Kizzy* - how you going? The wait for first scan is worse than the 2ww i think......

Re: Fortune tellers/psychics and the like - I should point out that I'm NOT a fortune teller, and I have only had the odd moment of psychicness (is that a word?). When I read the cards Iuse them to take a snapshot of a persons life in the here and now and guide them through difficult times and decisions. I may get a psychic insight, but mostly its like doing my job (psychotherapy) with the cards attached! I never attempt to tell fortunes or anything like that.

So, I have my 2nd scan today at my local EPU. I have been a bit of a wreck this week, with worrying about whether everything was OK. I hate going to the EPU as I've NEVER had good news when I've been there....and its rather depressing when all the staff there recognise you for all the wrong reasons! ANyway, DH came with me this time as he knows I have a negative pattern match to the place, and he held my hand during the scan. It was an abdominal scan, rather than a 'fanny cam' - I asked the sonographer to just tell us if anything looked untoward rather than just giving us a long silence (like they did at my 12 week scan - that was a different department though). Anyway, she moved the scanner over my tummy, and very quickly said that the baby was OK  I guess she just wanted reassure me right away! She got a little mor details and turned the screen so I could see: there was the heart flickering away (not as clear as with fanny cam though!). She turned the screen back to her so she could get measurements etc. ( I think bay might have been wriggling a bit already as she had trouble getting the measurments!) There was a trainee midwive in with us who had never seen an early pregnancy, so I'm glad it was a good expereince for her too; becasue of this, DH got a little anatomy lesson because the sonographer was telling the trainee where everything was in relation to my body etc. SO, baby is now measuring 18mm and the heart was beating at 160bpm - so everything is perfect for my dates! Just gotta pray now that it stays that way! I'm 8 weeks and 2 days now (going by datine given at 1st scan), so only another 3 weeks and 5 days until I get to 12 weeks!!

SO, so far so good!

Lots of love to everyone!

Sezy
xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Sezy - OMG! I am holding back the tears, I am SO happy for you !!         I really hope you get through the next 3 weeks and 5 days with no hitches or scares along the way!   
I hope you didn't think I was dissing fortune tellers/tarot readers per-se, I think they are great, but there is a time to do them and a time not to - I hope I haven't offended Fraggles either   


Quick update - suddenly remembered I pay into this mutual society healthcare plan and if I need an hystersocopy (hopefully not), I can get it done via them or they will give me £1500 towards costs if I have it done else where    As I say, hopefully the aquascan will show all is fine, but it was another possible cost that was worrying me.    I may even be able to get a hysteroscopy on the NHS, who knows, but I imagine there would be a waiting list.  Anywaaaaay, here's hoping I don't need it - can you tell I'm going a bit       Sorry to bore you with all my worries!   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## GIAToo

p.s. I agree with Sezy, the wait for the first scan is horrendous!


----------



## Lulu-belle

oh Sezy that is great news i am so very happy for you. I knew it would be ok but I am glad nonetheless to have it confirmed. Not long to go now anyway to the next comfort level reached. 
And thanks for the stern words - I know i need it. I guess that i am just trying to prepare myself mentally for dissapointment. And apologies for implying you were a fortune teller!  It was only tongue in cheek. No matter how hard i try I cannot see you in the gypsy earrings and purple fringed headscarf   . re 'psychicness - i don't think that is a word but should be it sounds a better description that what I think the phrase would be which is psychic sensitivities. 

And i sympathise with the not telling your father ect.. - I feel the burden in alot of ways of having told my parents - disappointing them will only compound my own dissapointment!

GIAToo- you are NEVER boring!  Keep those worries coming- a worry shared is a worry de-poweredI think.  Somehow getting it out in the open puts them in perspective and gets them in their right place (if that makes any sense) And that is great news re the financial cushion. Even if you dont need to use it it is reassuring to know it is there at least.


----------



## alexine

Sezy that' s such great news!!!     
I'm so chuffed for you!
xxA


----------



## hope25

Hello lovely ladies

Thanks for the lovely welcome
Giatoo&#8230;I am so glad that you are all go go go&#8230;excited that you're off to sunny athens&#8230;please do tell us your experiences..and please please remember..you can get pregnant&#8230;I had 2 mc before my one and only full term preg&#8230;it can happen..
Lulu-belle&#8230; lots of luck for your EC&#8230;I found it the best part of the cycle as you really feel something is happening&#8230;and better than et&#8230;you'll get a chance to be pampered. You are put under but I personally came to quite soon and within an hour and some lunch I was back to normal..as long as you take it easy&#8230;put your feet up Im sure you'll be mentally ok to WFH. Lots of luck..will be thinking of you. 
Sezy&#8230;heart attack central&#8230;I have been keeping track of your preg and am so thrilled for you&#8230;I have had 3 mc before 12 weeks so know exactly what you mean about EPC&#8230;I had the same sonographer for 2 of my 'oh I have bad news' scans and you do tend to associate bad memories &#8230;I try and duck every time I see the same sonographer and pray that I get someone different if I am lucky to ever go back if I get another BFP&#8230;but l know its not her fault..it just gets you nervous&#8230;I literally stopped breathing reading your post and then took a huge sigh of relief when you wrote all ok&#8230;wow..a hear beat of 160..thats super duper news&#8230;hear beat rate is a bug bear for me as 2 of my mc were due to low HB, but 160..wow..wow&#8230;  
please just enjoy your pregnancy now and try not to worry as stress is so bad for our big hearts..can you imagine the effect it must have on the little teeny weeny heart of the baby..so please ..keep the adrenalin away from the little one&#8230;keep smiling even when you feel argghh&#8230;.rememeber you are in a position we all are praying and hoping to be in...its so nice to have a preg lady here&#8230;we want more&#8230;
anyone heard from mimi41&#8230;? Hope shes ok and popping soon.  

I have a gynae scan tomorrow for them to access if I need a hysterocopy&#8230;wondering how that will help them decide..am a bit confused.??i thought the whole point of hysterocopys was to see things the scans couldn't pick up..l hope lam wrong.  
Hi and Lots of luck to everyone
Hope25
xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Hope (25) thanks for the kind words and encouragement that really is nice. I honestly dont know what to expect just keeping the expectations low i guess to avoid dissapointment!
Re the gyn leading to hyst. I am with you that is so cart before horse - makes no sense. What clinic are you with by the way sure you must have said but i am very scatter brained or errhumm.INTELLECTUAL as i like to think of it


----------



## Sezy

Thank you so much everyone for your lovely words!  I'm still nervous, but at least I know that for now everything is as it should be    There is definitely a baby in there and its growing!  Im not sure whether to be grateful that I'm not suffering all the icky symptoms, or a miffed!  part of me wants the full-on experience   

And no, I'm not at all offended about the whole fortune tellers/psychic thing, and I didn't think anyone was dissing anyone!  I just wanted to  point out that that isn't what I do!  Oh, and about the scarf and earrings.....you'd be surprised!  I'll have to find a picture of me in my 'tribal' belly dance gear......   I agree that many of these people do prey on those who are in vulnerable places and emotionally delicate: its just wrong!  There are times in life where you just have to suck it and see I'm afraid - its all to easy to take what 'psychics' say as gospel and then start trying to influence things so that their predictions start to happen    (I have, however, met some very good and genuine ones in my travels - but they have a certain 'way' about them - they're very matter of fact and relaxed about it: hard to describe really)

Yes Lulu, I'm being      - you just don't know how things are going to go and there is no point in worry as it won't change a thing (yeah, OK, listen to my own words blah blah....  ).  DH always says to me if everything is OK, then you were worrying for nothing, and if it isn't OK, then worry made no difference - he is, of course, right, but it's often easier said than done I know!  Keep us posted on how it all goes tomorrow hon.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy I am SO happy for you hunny - I hope you can relax a bit now   

Lulu - good luck for EC tomorrow sweetie - I know it's hard but try to be positive hunny   

Hello alexine, giatoo, hope, jo and any other lovely ladies on here   

Fraggs - if you are reading, I'm wishing you lots of luck for a turnaround result on Friday     

AFM, YES the 3WW til first scan is HORRENDOUS!!!!!!!! Lol     I couldn't resist doing a pee stick today - CB digi came up pregnant +3 in 20 seconds - it's amazing how much those little words can affect you.
I just hope and pray my lil bean (s) are here to stay. 

Scan is 10:30am Wed 14th July    
Got all my paperwork from midwife - eeek! lots of forms and info!!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Kizzy, Sezy thanks for the kind words and the firm   . and SEZY your DH is right of course. My grandfather used to say something similiar about people arriving or not arriving at their destination (my Grandmother being a champion worrier!) but cant remember how it went now. Similiar sentiment though. 

And Kizzy glad to hear about your positive pee stick!. I think this little muffin is here to stay - a strong little keeper!


----------



## Sezy

Kizzy - I've lost count of how many pee sticks I've done    it is kind of reassuring when waiting for scans, especially the CB digi ones!  Mine have been saying 3+ for 3 weeks now (and I should bloody hope so too!), but somehow its just nice to see the words!  Ah  the    of the ttc, IVF, and pregnant woman!

xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Yep! LOL


----------



## rubyring

Hello everyone   

Hope25 - welcome!

Alexine - great you're getting started! I start sniffing the nasal spray on Saturday so we're going through it at about the same time. I agree, most people seem to think IVF is a quick fix & that it works. Well, most places give under 50% chance for anyone, & then in our age group - let's not talk about the % chances  !!!! But then if/when it works for me I will probably own up & say it's IVF which then compounds the problem. I'm not saying anything to all but a few close family & friends at the mo!

Lulu - great you have egg collection tomorrow! I agree with everyone else, you just don't know what your eggs are going to be like until they fish them out so try to stay   . I agree with Gia - I wouldn't advise working after. See how you feel though. In Norway it's not done under general, but they gave me some lovely drugs which made me feel very woozy & I was saying all sorts   ! I slept a lot that afternoon.

Gia - so what do you say about IVF/natural to make people think natural shouldn't ever work?!?!? As for the money panic - it's partly nature of work etc but also that money is all down to me at the mo while DH sets up his business. Wish we could wait until he has, but we can't wait cos of my age grrrr  Great news about your GP! And very exciting to be going to Athens! I'll be very interested to learn how you get on there. Might be an option for us in the future.

Kizzy - good luck for the scan, keep   & look after yourself   Seems to me like this whole thing is a huge waiting game.

Sezy - hooray for a great scan!!! So so glad everything went well today! Keep calm & look after yourself & big   . As I said the whole process seems to be one long wait after another!

Hello to everyone else I've forgotten!

As for me, I ordered my Synarel nasal spray to arrive tomorrow - when neither of us will be home most likely! But gives us a few days to get delivery before starting the sniffing on Sat. I have to do 3 times a day; they recommend 8am, 3pm & 10pm which last time I was panicking about as I have such varied daily work schedules. But I just adapted it & it seemed to work. So at least I'm not so worried about that this time! The only problem might be remembering to do it - especially the afternoon one


----------



## alexine

Hello everyone.....

*Blueberry* Good luck with the sniffing this weekend! Here we go! Should be interesting playing concerts on these drugs!  I'm curious to know what protocol you are one...is it flare?
*
Lulubelle * Hope EC went well for you today and they got lots of good ones for you!   

I hope *Kizzy Sezy* and *Fraggles * you are all doing well!   

*AFM*....Sorry ladies another me post. Just found out today that my ex had been cheating on me. I feel like such a fool giving this liar a year and a half of prime time! I'm finding it very hard to forgive myself that I believed him when he told me he would like to have a baby with me. No one has ever said that to me before and what a hook it was!....I can handle the ending of the relationship but the fact that he had been so dishonest makes me feel like it was such a waste of very valuable time. I feel like such a fool. UGH! Anyway...must move forward as I start shooting up next week! 

Keep well out there,
xxxA


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


Am cutting and running so sorry for no personals but AF has arrived even though I am taking progesterone tabs. Consultant says too late for implantation.


F x


----------



## kizzymouse

Fraggs    So sorry hunny xxx


----------



## Ollieness

Hello 40+ Ladies

I have just found this thread & it is amazing!! Lots of info.  Think it will take a few days to read it all! We are hoping to go to Serum this September so I have really been focusing on the Greek thread.

I have recently had a hysteroscopy here & all normal. For those of you that have been to Serum is Peny quite open to trying OE cycles at my age (44) or tandem cycles? DH & I have given this a lot of thought & have accepted that the only option will no doubt be DE but I still have this nagging thought that I would like one last chance with OE.

Any info would be really appreciated.
Good luck to you all

Ollie xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

hi guys looks like not the day for good news on this thread. It didnt work for me. they collected eggs but they didnt fertilise and that is it for now. We dont have the funds currently for another crack. I wll try to check back in with everyone to see how you are all doing but i just cant right now because it hurts too much. Good luck Sezy, fraggles, GIAToo JO11, hOPE MIND everyone i will be keepoing the positivie vibes for you all whether on this or not.


----------



## GIAToo

Oh Lulu-belle, I am so so sorry      Take all the time you need hun, we will be here for you if and when you want us.  Look after yourself.   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Lulubelle I am so so so sorry hunny.        
Please take care of yourself  
I know you will come back fighting soon   

*SEZY* - I am going crazy - like you! I feel great - really normal! No sickness. No dizziness. Just get tired a bit more esily and I pee about 3 times during night.
I am hoping I am just lucky - my Mum said out of the four of us she only had morning sickness with ME! LOL  But I totally understand what you mean- I'm pregnant - I wanna FEEL pregnant LOL   Gawd's sake I'd be complaining if I was puking up! Can't win eh?

I just pray my scan will go fine next week      

hello to everyone else


----------



## GIAToo

*Ollieness* - welcome 

I understand that some ladies HAVE done a tandem cycle with Peny so it is definitely worth asking her. I would imagine that she doesn't focus on your age so much as how you have responded to treatment in the past and what the quality or grading of your embryos was, but I'm not 100% sure on that. I am going to see her in 2 weeks for a consultation and an aquascan - I think for me Serum is my back-up plan if I have to use DE, but I am leaning towards trying one more time with my own eggs for now. Trying not to decide for now.  Are you dealing with Serum via Ruth or direct?
It looks like I'll be cycling in September myself so we can be cycle buddies 

*Fraggles* - more  for you. I hope you can concentrate on your dissertation this weekend  Remember I am around if you fancy a coffe break 

*Alexine* - sorry I haven't replied to you PM yet - I know it is easy to think you have wasted time on the loser ex, but you'll drive yourself mad if you think like that. Just be glad he is out of your life and try to look forward (this from the Queen of Rumination!!!)    It is SO exciting that you have taken things into your own hands and you are starting your cycle so soon    

*Blueberry* - good luck with the sniffing. I think the reason people come away thinking they can't believe anyone gets pregnant is because I give them all the statistics of ttc naturally and then the low down on all the things that can go wrong  I don't say that natural won't work ('cos obviously it does for billions of people around the world), I just give them a little biology lesson  It is all quite fascinating really, but all we're told at school is "The best contraceptive girls is NO! NO! NO!" - or was that just my school?? 

*Hope25* - how did the scan go? Do you need to have a hysteroscopy? I hope not  , but if you do then you know that it will get rid of any possible problems for future cycles 

*Sezy* - did I tell you that when you told me that you had a feeling about me, I TOTALLY believed you  I personally think it was one of your rare psychic insights!  How are you today my lovely?

*Kizzy* - even I am counting the days until your scan next week!! Hope you're ok hun 

*Jo-11*  

I think that's everyone - sorry if I've missed anyone.

*AFM* - felt horrible all day yesterday and cried at work  but I feel a bit more positive today. I wish I could just take everyone's heartache away  More upsets on the singles threads and I think I will avoid them even more now - which is a shame as they are mostly lovely, but the odd few who seem to want to cause problems. Hey ho!

Take care everyone
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## alexine

Oh Lulubelle I'm really sorry to hear your news! Take care of yourself and sending lots of    

Fraggles I hope you are doing alright too. Good luck with your dissertation...not easy to focus on work and go through everything. Take care.    

Gia you are so kind and generous. I have really appreciated your help and reassuring words. Make sure you take care of yourself too...it's easy when you have a big heart to take on the world. Hopefully when I understand more I can offer more backup from my end.
Sending you    

I hope everyone else is doing alright!

Any news about Mimi?    

Love xxxA


----------



## GIAToo

Oh yeah I forgot* Mimi*! I always forget someone  I hope all is well for you hun  

*Alexine* - after you're first cycle you will be dishing out the advice/info like an old pro believe me! And you may even be giving us all some tips on how to get rid of morning sickness by then too!   

Really should do some work now - not that I have anything to do!! 

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Sezy

Oh *Lulu-Belle* and *Fraggles*     I'm so sorry for you both  AS the others have already said, we're all here if/when you need us. It can and will happen for you one way or another - just keep the faith (hard right now, I know)

*Kizzy* - I've not responded to your pm yet, but I just wanted to say that I've have done soooooo much research about symptoms now, and I've talked to my acupuncturist, and the lovely matronly midwife ate the hospital after I had my scan. Midwife just said that some women get all the symptoms under the sun and others get away very lightly. My acupuncurist said that its fine to feel little/no symptoms - in my case he feels its because I'm being 'managed' with the acupuncture and that my body is simply adjusted to the hormones. And from what I've read it can be very normal not to have many or no symptoms....of course they may just kick in later! Today I'm just bloody tired and all I've managed to eat today is some ginger oatcakes and a glass of milk - nothing is pealing to me, though its not exactly like nausea, more just feeling icky. My boobs don't hurt at all and don't appear to have gotten any bigger (damn!), nipples have got a few of those montgomery whatsits and they are getting veiny, but I can't say they've got darker or anything  I do have to get up in the night for a pee, but I can't say I'm peeing more during the day if that makes sense (though I am thinking that most of the fluid I'm taking on board is being absorbed because its ben so hot and humid lately). And my belly looks a bit rounder - in fact my lovely DH said to me last night "God, you're getting fat..." nice huh?! So maybe we're just lucky! I think the only time to worry is if you HAD symptoms and then you suddenly lose them.

Hope you other ladies didn't mid me posting all that on here - I just thought I good to share for when you all get PG     - I think its important to know that that symptoms/no symptoms during 2ww and beyond are not a reliable indicator of whats happening in there!

Gia - It was a really strong feeling and I just felt I had to say that to you  Who knows whether it was one of my 'moments'? I just hope I'm right 

I'm still nervous, despite the great scan theother day! I'd like to get another scan in a week or two rather than waiting until the 12 week one - one of the midwives has a scanner at her 'home' health centre where you can go and get a scan on a Wednesday and she's happy to do one every week if it helps...my first mw appointment isn't until the 26th July though, by which time I'll be almost 11 weeks, so i'm wondering if I can get still get a scan with her even though I've not had first appointment yet. Or perhaps I'm just being overly paranoid and I should just wait for my scan appointment to come through from the hospital??

See, even after a BFP and 2 scans the    doesn't stop!

Hugs,

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Sezy - I' hope you're right too! 

I would go for another scan if I were you - I don't think I could wait that long - esp after one, let alone two, previous miscarriages.  

GIA Tooxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks Sezy    I am like you I feel icky at times and don't know what to eat - but we MUST eat for the babies   

I am going to try to relax and enjoy this being pregnant lark - I've waited so so so long for it - time to enjoy and stop worrying!! 
If I was you I would go with getting more scans done - it will help with your worrying and put your mind at ease hunny   

Gia too - sorry you had a down day hunny, here's a big HUG      

Alexine - hello!! how are you?

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## hope25

Hello All
Fraggs and Lullu&#8230;I am so sorry   &#8230;please don't give up hope..if it's meant to happen..it will..no matter what.   
Ollieness&#8230;I have heard good things about Penny..I think she is quite pro Own eggs but not sure as never spoken to her myself&#8230;I don't think 44 is too old to give up on your own egg baby..my tenant was born in 1966 and since 2006 she has given birth to 4 babies..(including 2 singletons and one set of twins) and has just a couple of months ago given birth&#8230;l wouldn't be surprised if she was preg again..and l know for a fact she has never used fert treatments as she has 7 previous children and is on benefits.
Also a close friend of mine got married at 46 and at 48 gave birth to a healthy bouncy baby girl&#8230;all natural and definatly hers as the baby was the spitting image of her and most of her family who have very distinctive features&#8230;even if she had ivf she would have told me as she is very open with me and l was the first person she rang as soon as she found out she was pregnant&#8230;so it can still happen for your own eggs&#8230;However I have noticed that both the women in my examples are naturally happy-go-lucky non worriers&#8230;they seem to be happy in every situation..i think the low levels of poisonous adrenalin in their bodies contributed to the good health of their eggs..we should all take head and smile smile smile..Although I am only (!)42, l am so stressed all the time which is why l have been getting 3 and a half years of BFNs&#8230;must learn to relax and give my eggs a smiling chance .    

Sezy,&#8230;I love all the details&#8230;its how I learn everything&#8230;thanks for sharing&#8230; I know what you mean about the scans&#8230;I wish we could have a diy scan machine at home&#8230;Im sure with technology being so fast ..in the future women will be able to monitor their pregnancies themselves&#8230;do you have your own doppler..im sure you can  hear the heartbeat by now on the home kits&#8230;on my last pregnancy I would listen in to the hearbeat every day and monitor the heart rate&#8230;it was a lot of fun and very reassuring especially after 2 mc
Giatoo..Hope you are feeling better&#8230;please look forward to your trip to serum&#8230;stay positive  ..hard, l know..but we can only try.

Afm..i had my scan yesterday..it was on the nhs and the sonographer wouldn't answer any of my questions..i asked her why they were scanning me and she would reply 'discuss that with the consultant next week'..then at the end of a looong scan I asked if all ok and she answered 'ask the consultant next week'  ..she was almost robotic..
Anyway..I am so hoping AF doesn't arrive next week and I don't have to pull out my Credit card again for my meds&#8230;if AF does show up then I am on another IVF round and I will be joining blueberry with the sniffing..
Hope everyone else is ok
Luv
Hope25
xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi everyone - sorry I haven't been on for ages - leave it a few days and everyone changes!

Am off to Czech tomorrow, scan on monday and hope to have EC on WEd/Thur next week.  Have a scan locally tomorrow morning before i go - the first since i started injecting, am desperately worried there will be no eggs and cycle will have to be cancelled.  - all in my head i'm sure!!

Anyway - hope to be able to log on from Czech but if i can't good luck to everyone for the next two weeks         

Jane


----------



## Fraggles

Hoping to log on I am sure cosma does internet from the bedroom, have you a laptop, if not quicky hurry to catch late night shopping and buy one or beg and borrow. I need to know how you are getting on HHH.


----------



## GIAToo

HHH - just want to wish you all the best for your scan tomorrow        and hope EC goes well next week   
Take care    
GIA tooxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck for next week Hope


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

well planning to head back out for next treatment end of Sept/Oct and have contacted an acupuncturist who does acupuncture and herbal medicine for ivf - fightback continues.

So pants to BFN's.

F x


----------



## kizzymouse

Yay! Go on Fraggs!!   

So happy you are going out again soon - WISHING YOU THE BEST OF LUCK        

You are one determined  brave lady - you will get your BFP by Xmas I'm sure of it


----------



## alexine

Good luck Hopex3!    

Glad to hear you have your fighting gloves back on Fraggles!  

Hope everyone else is doing okay!
xxxA


----------



## hopehopehope

thanks everyone - oonly 3 follies when I was hoping for 15!

12mm 19mm 21mm 
just hope i don't ovulate before i get to th clinic on monday.


----------



## GIAToo

Hopex3 - you won't ovulate (repeat after me "I won't ovulate") - I thought that had happened to me on my second cycle i.e. I had 2 big follies and 4 smaller ones so when they only collected 4 eggs, I assumed that the two bigger ones had popped early.  However, when I went for my follow-up last week I asked about it and the consultant said that it was two of the smaller ones that weren't mature.  She even said she would probably stimm me a bit longer next time!    SO I am sure you will be fine for Monday and here's    you get three lovely eggs and there is some good action in the lab (turn up the Barry White!)       

Fraggles - yeah! PANTS to BFNs!           I'm glad to see you're fighting back, but don't forget we're all here if you have any wobbly moments too - it's such a rollercoaster   

Kizzy - thanks for the    yesterday, I needed that.  So I need your expert opinion.   I have seen the first Twilight film (loved it - have watched it 3 times now   ), but then I went and bought the first and second book.  Shall I read those first before I watch any more of the films - I'm dying to see the films ya see, but people keep telling me how great the books are so am planning to take them on hols.  What do you reckon??   

Alexine - I don't think you should call your EX toast......I quite like toast!   

Lulu-belle (in case you're lurking)      

Hello everyone else   

AFM - I have started taking DHEA and I was a bit worried about it so I emailed the clinic in America who is in favour of it and doing research.  They said "Our center now recommends DHEA for all women above age 40 and we never stimulate with long protocols after age 40." - just thought you might like to know that. I also went to my GPs this morning for all the blood tests relating to miscarriage and I cheekily asked them to test my testosterone levels too while they were at it, so I can keep an eye on it.  Have NO IDEA what it's supposed to be   , but thought I'd check with the lovely immunes ladies when I get the results!   

Bye for now
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## alexine

*Hopex3* Hang in there missus! Sending lots of    
xxA


----------



## hopehopehope

EC monday 9am - i will NOT ovulate beofre then Giatoo!!! 
Take care everyone  - off to airport now xoxo


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for EC Hope   

Gia too - I read all the books before the films - so I was hooked LOL Just seen Eclipse today, it was great!    I don't think it would matter what order you do it in - the books obv go into more detail   

I feel awful with constipation yuk how embarrasing    - never had it b4 - apparently it's another lovely symptom preggers ladies get LOL


----------



## hopehopehope

am here!! In prague! tis V V V hot. DH's laptop works in room so were taking it easy. 

Wasn't clear from clinic as to whether i should continue to sniff and take stimms up until trigger,
so have made executive decision to carry on - though sneezing all morning after sniffs. Very phleghmy elsewhere too!! is this a side effect. DH  not happy that we are on holiday and there is no bedroom action!

thank you for your support everyone, am holding onto it with my hot little hands!!

Giatoo - interesting about the dhea - ~i have a bottle at home which i will start asao if this doesn't work
ready for second OE ivf at the end of october at Reprofit. 

 
 
  to everyone xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

HHH this won't surprise you I am sure, whilst I didn't sniff to say I thought I had ovulated on the saturday prior to EC on the monday is an understatement because I too had that stringy mucusy type stuff too by the bucket loads but I hadn't!

I went out for a meal last night and sat outside the restaurant. Despite eating lots and drinking loads of water as a preventive measure to stop getting drunk - it didn't work and brain currently feels disengaged from life!! LOL. But not helpful when I am meant to be writing a dissertation.

I am starting dhea too - anyone know how to get hold of more - a friend gave me this lot.

F x


----------



## alexine

I've heard via the Welsh ladies thread that Mimi is having a C section today.

GOOD LUCK MIMI!!! YOUR BABY WILL BE WITH YOU SOON!! 
   
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Oooh good luck Mimi!!!         

Good luck Hope for EC     

Fraggs - I got dhea before from t'internet but can't remember where from


----------



## kizzymouse

Is this our Mimi? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241613.0;topicseen

I think it is!

CONGRATULATIONS MIMI


----------



## hopehopehope

fraggles - i got my dhea from Biovea - have since looked into it a bit more - make sure you get micronised?? or a similar word!!


----------



## alexine

CONGRATULATIONS MIMI!!!! 
    
SO PLEASED FOR YOU!!
XXXA


----------



## Fraggles

What is micronised?


----------



## GIAToo

Hmmm - I was told you didn't need the micronised stuff (sorry, don't know what micronised means Fraggles!)
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Fraggles

OK calling all Dhea experts out there - which one should I be taking and where did you get your info from.

Thanks all.

F x


----------



## alexine

I'm definitely no expert on DHEA but I have also heard it needs to be micronised. Apparently it is a purer form and more easily absorbed. There is a site www.dhea.com that sells it but they are sold out til August.
xxA


----------



## alexine

Me again....here's a link to a site that sells the micronised stuff.
http://www.nextag.com/micronized-dhea/stores-html

xxA


----------



## gaga

*Hi All*

Sorry all just a quick selfish post. Got back from Serum on 7th Jul. Own egg was no good    was sticky and had a consistency of jelly so no good. However I have 3 fat donor eggs on board and I do the old pee test on 17th July. We are both os so positive about this now, I feel very different than ever before and I am so happy.
Will catch up with all the news and start posting again. I have all sorts of pc problems in Greece and here, obviously all now sorted  .

Love to you all!!!!

Brandie


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi Brandie

We arrived back from serum on 8th July and i have 4 blasts on board. 

Good luck

angels x


----------



## GIAToo

Ooh ladies how exciting.  Wishing both brandie and Angels4me the best of luck for OTD!!      

I'm off to meet Peny next week   

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## hope25

Hi Angels...4 blasts  ...are they your own eggs

I was only allowed 2 blasts here in the uk (own eggs..well over 40 years.)...maybe i should be flying over to serum 

hope xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Wow Angels and Brandie - good luck ladies!!


----------



## jo_11

Hello ladies!

Aaarrrrggghhh, I just wrote the longest post and it's all bloomin' well lost.  How annoying!!!   

I'll try and do a quick recap.... You ladies have been doing mucho charlar, as we say in Spain (a lot of talking!), so I've had to try and catch up on six pages of gossip!

Fraggles and Lulu-Belle:  So sorry to hear your news, both of you     Any ideas of next steps, and follow-ups booked?

GIAToo:  Glad you have all your plans in action... good news about your GP and the tests, and also the possible hysteroscopy on the NHS (mine cost £2k).  Have you got an interview for the charity place?  

Brandie and Angels:  Fingers, arms, legs, eyes(!?), everything crossed for your blasts   

Sezy:  I have a sneaky good (and non-psychic   ) feeling about this one for you.  I'd go and get another scan too if I were you though, for peace of mind.  I'm sure all will be good   

Blueberry:  How's the sniffing going?  When do you start stabbing??  

Hopex3:  Best of luck for EC and ET.  I wouldn't worry about ovulating early, we're all controlled by all the drugs we're pumped up with; I had gallons of EWCM (sorry TMI!) before my ECs, and I was still OK.  

Mimi:  Congratulations honey!

Alexine:  I wouldn't worry about your no-good ex, your prince(ss) will be oh so much better off without his genes!

Hi to anyone I've missed... as I said, I wrote a ma-hoo-sive post before and the bloomin' connection here lost it, grrr!  I hope everyone is well.

AFM, DH and I are having the best time here in Spain... I'm currently sitting on a balcony in Gandia, overlooking the beach and glorious Med.  As I'm sure you can imagine, things were a bit mad here last night when Spain won la copa del mundo.  DH and I were out partying 'til 4am, on Spanish-size G and Ts... good job I'm not pg, otherwise I would've had to be sober    Unfortunately AF decided to join us on holiday, the witch, so def not pg this month (again).  My Spanish is much better than I thought (esp after a few gins!), so I've been able to speak a lot with DH's relatives.  We're on our own for the nexxt week though, which'll be lovely.  A friend of DH's Mum has given us her first-line apartment here, it's fab!  We're off to see Instituto Bernabeu on Wed and UR Vista Hermosa on Thu, about OE and DE tx, so it'll be interesting to see what they say.  They require a lot more tests than in the UK, so I'll be asking all about that.  Well, I'd best go; fingers crossed I don't lose this post again.  

Lots of love and    to you all.

Jo
xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Snap! Same just happened to me
SOOOOooo ok I have returned to the drawing board so to speak. After much tears, anger and discussion we have decided to consider DE. We do not have the funds for it just now but I am kicking off all the research re clinics, costs ec.t. now as took so long before. 
That out of the way - BRANDIE, ANGELS - congratulatins respectively really good news and happy for both of you
JO11- so glad to hear from you - and glad you are enjoying it, - I can feel the sun and taste the gin just reading your post! You are not missing much here trust me. 
ALEXINE - Ships never suffer from losing their rats as far as I know - think you are much better off!
RE DHEA - Dr G says microcrystallised and to get a testosterone level test done first before taking it (JO can fill in more on this i imagine)
Big hellos to everyone else. Will pop back in soon


----------



## Lulu-belle

And sorry meant also to say congrats to MIMI - best news you rest up now!


----------



## Angels4Me

thought i would but in here:

make sure you get specialist advise when using dhea if you have endometriosis or adenomyosis. i had adeno and it aggravated it and uterus was swollen at et......thought i let u know of my experience.  something to do with hormones that increase endo 

angels x


----------



## kizzymouse

Sorry for me post coming up.............I have had reddish brown blood today when I wiped - was so scared and upset.

Spoke to mid wife and felt a bit better, had a sleep went to loo again and it was there again but in much less quantity and it was definitely brown.

Had no pains except for usual cramps - so just praying all is okay     

Scan is on Wed.

I have decided to come in to work though because I couldn't stand fretting at home.

Job is very unstressful anyways - it's just a long shift of 12hrs.
Had lots of sleep today though so feel okay, just scared cos I never expected to see any kind of bleeding again for 9 months - maybe this is very naive of me!!    

Apparently it's normal in early pregnancy   

Please be okay beanie(s) we love you so much I couldn't bear any bad news


----------



## GIAToo

Kizzy - it IS very common to bleed, some women bleed throughout the whole pregnancy   .I'm sure all will be fine and at least you have your scan booked for Wed.        
GIAToo xxx


----------



## alexine

Hello Everyone!

*Angels and Brandi* Sending lots of     exciting!

*Jo* Sounds like you are having a fab time! Sun and Spanish size G&T....ooohhhhh! 

*Fraggles and Lulu* I'm really sorry to hear your news. I hope you are doing alright. 
Sending   

*Blueberry* I think we are cycle buddies...got my down reg jab today. How's it going with the sniffing?

*Hopex3* Sending you lots of     for your E/T!

*Gia* When do you take off for Greece?

*Kizzy*    

*Sezy* Hello!

Today I got my down reg jab...the ball is rolling! I feel a little woozy and headachey and trying to chug back the water.... You girls are right and it's good to be reminded that one rat is one too many! It felt good today to move forward on my own.

Take care everyone.    

Love 
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Go Alexine!!    

No spotting now


----------



## hopehopehope

Kizzy - hope that spotting keeps away and that scan on Wed reassures you (even if only for the day!)      

Alexine - thanks for that site info

Giatoo - hiya!!

Brandi and Angels    


Jo and Lulu - siorry about Af   



Had EC today  - 3 eggs          for them all to fertilise.......


----------



## kizzymouse

Good news Hope!!      

Jo - damn witch!


----------



## hopehopehope

Only one fertilised          that it makes it to ET on Thursday. Feeling a bit sad about it all.  Now back on bloody cyclogest.


----------



## alexine

Hang in there Hope!! 
   
xxA


----------



## rubyring

Hello everyone

Quick update here, started the sniffing on Saturday. Did it on the DLR last night, I'm much more brazen about it this time around. No hot flushes yet!! So yes Alexine, I think we are cycle buddies  How are you getting on? What drugs are you on?
No stabbing until end of July - DH does it not me cos I'm a wimp!
Went to see the GP the other day to ask whether he would be able to provide me with any of the drugs. It never occurred to me to ask last time, but one of the girls I met in Norway last time had ALL her drugs on the NHS due to a sympathetic GP. Worth asking I thought! Also went to give him an update on the 1st IVF. He said they're having a meeting & he'd ask about the drugs, they do pay for certain drugs if patients have treatment in the UK so he didn't see any reason why it would be different if I'm going abroad. Only prob is I've left it so late the Klinikk is closed. I'm sure there's a way to contact them if necessary though. 
Also off to see the Chinese doc this afternoon, needing a bit of reassurance today I think  

Lulu - so sorry to hear your news the other day  I think no matter what stage the treatment fails it is just devastating. But glad to see you back here  Keep us posted on your research.

Fraggles - also big   to you, amazing you are already looking at next options!

Kizzy - keep  &  I've heard that some bleeding in pregnancy is OK. Good luck with the scan

Jo - great to hear from you! Keep enjoying your hols  (very jealous!)

Hopex3 - good luck with fertilisation   

Sezy - hi, hope you're OK  

Giatoo - when do you go to Athens?  

Brandie & Angels4me - wow, good luck to you & keep    

Everyone else I've forgotten big   & keep


----------



## rubyring

Hopex3 keep positive &  Remember it only takes one!! x


----------



## alexine

Hello just letting you girls know that the Zita West IVF cd is really good. Slipped into a deep relaxation and good for visualization as well. Can't hurt! 

love
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Scan was amazing ladies - saw baby - measures 7mm! And a lovely flickering heartbeat - so amazing, truly a miracle   

So happy


----------



## alexine

Oh Kizzy that is such great news!!! 
      

I'm really happy for you....you must be over the  moon! 
xxxA


----------



## gaga

*Right its official..... you lot are stark raving bonkers!!!      *


*I have just spent three days reading through since 23rd June!*
*Legs akimbo cocktails!*
*Discussion on the forum about landscape gardening..... topiary takes on a whole new meaning I will never look at a bush the same again. Speaking of which, where are my trimmers  *

*Too many people with posting bulemia too     *

Well back to normal now and will try to mention all from what I have read, some good and some bad, but we all seem to keep bouncing back.

*Mind *glad to see you opted for Serum-cannot reccomend highly enough

*Kizzy *so so so pleased for you, you have been through so much, as you all have now a massive 7mm baby way hay hey   

*Faggles *so sorry hun but great to see you are being soooo positive. Just love the attitude - nil illegitimi carborundum - dont let the ******** grind you down     for Sept

*Sezy *Absolutely fantastic.... loving your posts.... dont worry your self all is of its so so common

*Alexine - *You'll be asking yourself who the loser was before long.

*LULU - *Of all gal, I am so very sorry, of all of us you so much deserved good news. You are the brightest shiniest star and lift me with every post I see. PM me if you like and I can let you know about some of the benefits of going with Peny that I cannot mention here, DE is not an easy decision.

*MIMI - The best news ever, one day, one day, one day, one day, one day, one day it will happen for you all*

*Hope *Good news it only takes one... chin up

*AFM - To scared to pee test. Was feeling great, now boobs no longer swollen and tender, belly still swollen but just doesn't feel right ... Angels what about you? Did we meet in Athens I wonder?*

*Gotta rush*

*Love you all*
*Branie*
*XXXX*

*Ollieness *


----------



## gaga

Oops meant to say Ollie If you want PM me like Lulu

TTFN Ladies


----------



## kizzymouse

When is test day Brandie? good luck


----------



## hopehopehope

1 x 8 cell 3 day old embie on board!!! hurray!!! less than 10% fragmentation which is good!!
Fingers crossed.
Brandie- how's the 2WW when is you test date??

hello blueberry and alexine - thanki you both for the    vibes xx
gotta go - leaving Brno for train to BRatislava and flight home


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope - have a good journey home, will be praying you get your BFP


----------



## hopehopehope

Kizzy - fingers crossed!!! I have good vibes about it, but maybe the power of positive thinking is overtaking me!!
I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pleased that your scan was so good, it really is a  milestone seeing the heartbeat.

The doc at the clinic said that even though i only had one egg, it had made a good embryo and if this doesn't work he would certianly recommend trying a different protocol another two times at least before going to donor eggs. I am pleased about this as i expected they would say go straight to donor -- he said that if i had had a better response to drugs and they had grown slower i would have had more eggs and more chance of getting the 'perfect 3' put back in. 
If this doesnt work then he will only charge me E800 per cycle plus stimms, as it is minumum stimms cycle. 

Am aprehensive abnout 2ww, but excited that it might work. In fact just knowing that i have something inude me which is a mix of dh and my is warming the cockles of my heart!

anyway - enough of that - hello to everyone - again!


----------



## gaga

*Hi All*
Today is the day on which I couldve had a blood test but as we can do the pee test two days after anyway, we waited. I went to the docs to get a sicky as I am not taking any chances and they gave me prescription Clexane as I have the clotting gene discovered at Serum. Thats the good news.
The bad news is you need to report me       I did it! I had a clear blu left over form last time and every time I walked past it shouted at me...... I could't resist. Really bad news though as It showed negative after 2 minutes..... was devastated. However once I had dragged myself back, dried the tears and put a calming hand on the panic it then became positive. I think it was within the 10 minutes but I am not sure. Feeling much better as it can give false negatives. Do I now go and buy some more clear blu?? DH says wait till *Sat which is the test day*, can I? will I? should I? Ohh I dunno..... very very scared. What should I do?

Thanks for the positive messages Kizzy.

*Hope *Hang on in there, the waters choppy but we'll get through it. Great news to hear about your docs response, I wish I had the same news from my docs in the UK. I get the feeling though that as I have had only one ovary since 21 the one has had to do the work of two and the eggs are now past their useful life   .

Anyhow, PMA, PMA, PMA has to be our mantra, there are people far worse off than all of us.

TTFN
Love Brandie


----------



## alexine

Hey Brandi hang in there! I'm really new at all of this and just started down regging this week. All I can say is I would find it VERY difficult to resist the peestick! A really intense time for you just now!  

Sending lot's of        !

xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Brandie - the tests won't come up positive unless there is hcg present in the urine. Was it a faint cross or clear?

Not sure about after 10 mins though - will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## gaga

Hi Kizzy
It was faint to start with but then became clear, almost certain it was less than 10 mins.  Oh and I took it at 2pm.  I feel so light headed and almost somewhat juvenile.  I know all this but my emotions and head are playing tricks with me.  Could I be PG?  Can it be possible?  I'm frightened, to scared to be happy but also not wanting to test again just in case.  I'm just all over the place.  Did you feel like this?
Don't even know how to sign off.  Waitng for a miracle but not beelieving it could possibly be true, then not wanting to check just in case.  This is awful, all those ingoramouses out there just have no idea what we are all going through.... even when we could be on the verge of good news??           must think positive           

I can just see them waiting for me round the corner          

Anyhow

Hi Moog you are more than welcome Honey, this is a fast moving thread that takes some keeping up with.  Its a fantastic support and we are right behind you.
I too have had 4 IVF's and they all failed.  This time I went to Serum in Greece and had my own egg on a natural cycle  but had a DE donor there as back up.  Unfortunately i needed it.  Even if you do not get PG.... there is still hope YOU ARE NOT OLD!!  

ttfn
lOVE TO ALL bRANDIE
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Brandie - BIG HUG  I simply wouldn't believe the pee sticks - it was only when I'd had blood done I believed it more LOL  

I think because you didn't use first wee the line took longer to come up - when is OTD?
If I was you I would test tomorrow with FMU - more hcg present then - a line is a line hunny - it can't magically appear from nowhere - hcg needs to be present. Only exception I think is if you leave it sitting out for hours then a faint evaporation line can appear.

I think you may be pregnant  I am wishing, hoping, praying that you are   
It is very scary - but when you see that clear blue cross your heart will be filled with joy ( and loads of other emotions!) 

Light headed is a symptom - a good strong symptom! Although they don't kick in properly until a few more weeks - but you definitely can get symptoms really early - that's why I tested early cos I had a feeling 

I am not telling you to test early - if you aren't comfortable with it DON'T do it  You have to go with your gut instinct on this one! How many days past transfer are you? And what age was embie when transferred? One embie or more? sorry I can't remember, pg brain LOL  

good luck sweetie !!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All had to jump on to say CONGRATULATIONS BRANDIE i am so happy for you. And thanks for the kind words too - goes a long way I can tell you!  Will PM later today re DE. We have done some initial investigations and have a few ideas about direction IF we decide to take that path (which it feels more and more like we will) and would love a chat about it. 

And Hope3 great news as they say only takes one and looks like you could have a fighter there!
KIZZIEMOUSE ALEXINE - hello!  And Fraggles, Sezy, Blueberry JO and everyone else if you are lurking hello there too     
Welcome to Moog too you have certaintly come to the right place and yes indeed no way are you too old!  Banish that thought!


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Just thought i would send this note as been Watching Deliver me on Home and Health and on there one of the doctors is having treatment and is pregnant using ICSI but putting the fertilised embryo into the fallopian tube apparently this has a higher success rate.

Not sure if clinics here do this.

Good luck to all.

Jane 12


----------



## mimi41

Just wanted to pop in and say i have a wonderful baby boy named Steffan Roch Thomas weighing in at a massive 10lb.  I had to have c section but he is perfect


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Mimi - Big welcome to the little (well not so little!) one        that is the most wonderful news. Big hugs to both of you. Rest up now and take care of yourself!


----------



## Sezy

Hello you lot!!!

Sorry I've not been around - I've just felt the need to retreat a bit and focus my energy on me, DH and our little one. As a consequence though, I've a lot of catching up to do!

*MIMI* -COngrats honey! So happy for you all 

*Brandie* - Hmmmmmm, sounds like you might be preggo sweetie!! 

Theres waaaaay to much to catch up on other than that! Will try to be more on the ball from now on though...

So my latest news:

I had a little bit of spotting on Monday which freaked me (yes Kizzy it is normal, but still freaky, epecially after having MC's!!!) I already had an appointment booked with my GP because I thought I may have thrush (bit of itching in the lady garden  ). I mentioned the spotting to her and she immediately made and appointment for me at the EPU, and I had the scan today. Ladies, I can't believe I'm finally saying this but.......EVERYTHING IS FINE!!!!! Baby is almost 3cm now and has a heartbeart of 165bpm, WHICH I GOT TO HEAR TODAY!!!! And baby has little arms and legs and is wriggling about!!! Its was so magical to see  Sadly, DH missed it becasue he had patients booked in today and he couldn't change them at such short notice.

We still have the hurdle of the 12 week NT scan, but for now our little one looks good and healthy.........it looks like I'm having a baby girls!!!!!!!!

I just want to say to you all NEVER GIVE UP - miracles happen, you just have to persevere and believe it will happen one way or another.

Love to you all,

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Oh Sezy that is WONDERFUL news i really am so happy for you!!!  What a magical experience - really tops. Keep up the rest relaxation and good vibes sound to me like you are on your way for real now.


----------



## kizzymouse

Well done Sezy - so pleased for you - grr to the spotting! mine's has been there since Monday - but no more red thankfully!   

I have a feeling its old bits of lining - it looks like when I was downregging for ivf and had a weird af   

I was over the moon to see the heart beat - I can't wait to hear it!!     

Mimi - well done sweetie - 10lb!! EEk! Bet you are glad you had a section LOL    Hope your lil un is doing well


----------



## gaga

*Hi Sezy - *You really are a great support. My test date is tomorrow. Thanks for all the advice. Right now I am a wreck. I had to go to the loo this morning at 4:30, so sorry   I had to do it at 11am and its negative. Going out of my mind. DH says test on OTD and he is going to strap me down in bed (another story there perhaps [my attempt at some humour])so I cant get to pee early. If its negative then.... I daren't even think. Have no money left in savings now so will have to sell off things to finance it    . I am two weeks past transfer on Sunday, my next period was due today, no spotting but I am on progesterone.

*MIMI - GREAT NEWS A REAL BIG BOY HE IS, THANK GOD IT WAS A c SECTION.... YOU WOULD NEVER HAVE WALKED AGAIN.*

*LuLu - *Thanks for the positive vibes, will try to keep my chins up   Not really up to a chat at the mo but will check your PM in a min.

*Sezy - *Really wonderful news, you must be concentrating hard for every little wobble in your tum and imagining all those little dances embie is doing. So chuffed for you  

Gotta go for now and contemplate tomorrow morning.... wonder if i'll sleep

TTFN
Love Brandie
XXX


----------



## GIAToo

Brandie - I really hope you get a BFP on OTD          

Sezy - fab news on your scan        

Hope everyone else is ok - feeling a bit down myself, but off to Athens on Tuesday.

Take care all
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi Brandy: Im totally with you....so scared to test. Im doing saturday morning!!!!!!!!!!  I must say, it sounds like your have a bfp...........will post my news tomorrow.

angels x


----------



## s1165

Good luck Angels and Brandie

Keeping everything crossed for you

x


----------



## kizzymouse

Brandie and Angels - praying you got your BFP's this morning        

My spotting seems to have stopped, which I am mighty pleased about!


----------



## gaga

Reading your posts giving me all those positive vibes has broke me down into floods of tears.  You are all so very sweet.
I'm afraid I have to pour cold water on the parade.  

Its a BFN.

Writing that I am broken again.  I was very hesitant to go with DE but convinced myself.  During the 2WW I had all sorts of doubts, now i feel someone has looked at us and said we dont deserve it because of my negativity.

We are going to do IVF again but dont know which way to go at present.  Cant bring myself to ring Ruth. I have stopped all meds.
I just felt so so positive this time it would work I felt there was something there until 3 days ago.  No Trauma just a feeling.  nothing can describe the devastation but we all know that.

Anyhow, don't let my situation put you down I'll get back on the bike/rollercoaster.  I have a really wonderful DH and some fab FF friends.

There are bags of positive events on here... Kizzy. Mimi, sezy we will all get there one day        

Its a good job puters dont have ink that runs in the wet.    

I am wishing so much that you get the right result Angels, everything is crossed for you and I am praying.

TTFN All
Brandie
XXXXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Brandie           

You are being so strong after going through so much, am shedding tears for you.

X Jane X


----------



## alexine

Oh Brandie I am so sorry to hear your news!    
What a rollercoaster ride! Don't start tormenting yourself that "someone" is punishing you.....You've had really bad luck which leaves you devastated and heartbroken. Take care of yourself and don't beat yourself up.
Sending lots of      
love
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Brandie - so sorry honey    

don't give up - it took me 9 attempts to get my BFP


----------



## Angels4Me

Brandie:  I so know where your at darling.....and so so sorry    

I did a pee stick this morning, 10th day after blasts, it is a bfn.  Have you spoke to penny?  Penny asked me to text her and she called me back today and was very upset. With all the positives on here recently.....im devestated too. Penny origianlly mentioned testing 12 days post transfer which would have been monday but she now doubts that it will be a positive. I cried this morning when i did the test....dont think its sunk in....but i hav been down this road before.  Really, really strange thing, I dont know why but Im defo a feeling/sixth sense person. When I had the de transferred I had a strong empty feeling and have wondered why!  Maybe I will never know.  Anyhow, i will do a test monday but have stopped meds.

What a shame for us both brandie.

angels x


----------



## hopehopehope

angels     

your time will come honey, treat yourself gently and don't give up.


----------



## Fraggles

Hope x 3 Thinking of you, how are you?

Angels, Brandie  I was exactly where you are about 10 days ago and it sucks. Lots of love and hugs.

F x


----------



## Angels4Me

well penny guaranteed me a baby today! well, maybe not today - her support is so encouraging.

Strange thing is, when i had et, I felt an empty feeling. dont know why but i am definately a sixth sense type person. maybe i never will never know why if felt this.

hopehopehope and fraggles: thank you for your kind words. Fraggles you so deserve a bfp too


----------



## Fraggles

Angels put that thought out of your mind! Trust Penny. I think she knows best! Remember Pobby? MMM thought you might.


----------



## hopehopehope

angels - you're just on a (quite justifiable) downer - it's hormones as well honey. In a few days you'll realise it will work if you keep trying. Listen to Penny, and Fraggles, they both talk sense!!
Oh - and go to bed early, with all you've gone through you need the rest. 


Frag - am fine - spent yesterday and today in PJ's after quite a stressful trip home via Bratislava straight after ET - never again! We were getting bus from Bratislava train station to airport and DH got on back with all luggage and i got on front to buy tickets. The driver wouldn't let me buy tickets so i had to run off and get them from a machine - though the driver was aware i was doing that, in the middle of the tickets printing I heard the bus doors close and he started to drive off!! AS it was so packed full of holiday makers DH didn't realise i wasn't on the bus as he couldn't see the front - all he saw was me clip clopping across the road as he was driving off - i was screaming stop stop!!!! DH's face was a picture!! Luckily the driver stopped and we made the trip without any tickets!!

I have a lot of interesting stories from my week away!! Especially my trip to the Brno Riviera which is a MUST if you're there and it's hot and you fancy a swim. must post the details on the things to do around Brno thread.


----------



## Fraggles

H x 3 = That did make me laugh. It reminded me of when I went to Thailand with a friend. We had to get a bus which left once a day. We were at the bus station when my friend decided to leave me with two huge rucksacks whilst she went of to post a letter. The bus arrives, I am on the bus with two rucksacks and the tickets and she is no where to be seen. The bus drives of without her and then suddenly she turns up and I get driver to stop. The nutter didn't just forget about posting the letter when she realised she was running out of time but decide to go up about 5 flights of stairs in some building to post the letter!! 

So did you enjoy Brno?

Who did your ET?

F x


----------



## hopehopehope

Stephan did the ET - i didn't realise we'd get to see the embie on the screen!! 

Brno was great - though would have been better in less than 38c heat, which was too much for us!!


I'm sure i'll be back there 23 - 30 october as there isn't much chance of one embi working, but i'm trying to stay positive. 

what dates do you have ready for Oct??


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Not sure exactly as progesterone delayed my AF but at this stage estimate 23 to 30 Oct!

I am being treated overseas but need 50 vials of menopur for my next treatment. I need somewhere that can make up foreign scripts and wondered if anyone knows of the cheapest place to get menopur or alternatively if it is possible to pay for a private prescription to get a GP to write a script, if GP's will do this and how much it costs.

Costs are getting out of control and as I have had to work part-time for the last two years and had to move in with the parents to be able to afford to do masters, every penny counts. I had ordered a few boxes of clomid as that was what I was originally prescribed for my second cycle and no longer need it. To me clomid is the devil's drug and with the horrendous mood swings I had I am so pleased not to be having it again.

Thanks for any helpful tips.

HHH the old mantra stays - It only takes the one Honey!!

F x


----------



## GIAToo

Angels and Brandie - so sorry to read about your BFN - look after yourselves and I hope you get through this and see some hope out the other side        
GIA Tooxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sorry Angels     Don't give up either hunny


----------



## gaga

*Hi Everyone*

Thanks for your very positiv messages of hope.... of course we'll carry on 

*Angels*
So sorry, we will just have to do it all over again.

Good luck everyone else.

TTFN
Brandie
XXX


----------



## chuzzle

Hi - is it ok if I join you?  Was on the 2WW thread, but not sure if I should be on there anymore.
Briefly, I am 43 and have just been through 1st cycle of IVF.  As you will see from my signature my OTD was 16th (last Friday). Got a BFN, but weirdly no AF, although I know this is likely to be because of the Cyclogest.  Spoke to the nurse with the result, who booked a follow-up appointment, but also said to test again on Monday to make sure, as there is a chance it could be a very late implanter.  The thing is, having stopped Cyclogest since Friday, I am now spotting, old blood only though (sorry for TMI).  I've been pregnant 4 times before, and over the last two weeks I've had a few of them symptoms that I have come to recognise.  That said, I know that the progesterone support can give you these symptoms too. Really don't have pre-AF symptoms now though. Guess I'll have to be patient until the morning...

Anyway, sorry to have rambled.  On the assumption that we will need a 2nd go at IVF, I have a question - this cycle was the Long Protocol, and I sniffed Synarel for about 3.5 weeks.  Ended up with 4 eggs, all of which fertilized, and 2 were put back.  Does anyone know if I would be better off trying the Short Protocol, given my age and my response?  It concerns me that if my egg reserve is becoming limited, shutting down my system to a state of menopause must surely make it much harder to restart again?

I would be so grateful for any advice anyone can give me on this.

With many thanks,
x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi chuzzle - welcome.

I hope that you do have a late implanter in there and this is all elementary, but here's my opinion for what it's worth.  Like you,  I was put on the long protocol for my first IVF and it didn't make any sense to me.  I produced 2 eggs, 1 fertilised and had a day 3 transfer = BFN.  They wanted me to do the exact same protocol for my second IVF and I refused.  I said I wanted to do the short or flare protocol.  They said the Flare would be better (sorry, can't remember why) so I did that and I got 4 eggs this time.  Still ended up with just one embryo  and had a day 2 transfer = BFP, but that ended in m/c at 9w4d.   

That is just my experience and consultants all over the world have different views.  One clinic in the US only uses short protocol for over 40s.  Another clinic says the Flare is the worst one for poor responders!! For me it worked - I couldn't understand the logic of shutting down my already sluggish body and at my last f/u the consultant said the my body had shut down too much on the first IVF.

I think sometimes you have to be quite pushy and if you go into your next cycle feeling negative ( or unsure) at all, it is not good for you - just my opinion.  

Good luck whatever you decide to do   and hope you get a good result when you test tomorrow        

GIa Tooxxx


----------



## chuzzle

Thanks for this GIAToo, kind of reinforces what I was already thinking.  The funny thing is, my clinic (Oxford) has never once mentioned anything other than Long Protocol, I only know there is another way from reading up on FF. I will definitely be asking at our follow-up appointment (2nd August).

So sorry to read about your MMC - my loss was much the same (got to 12 weeks but bubs had died at 9.5, had ERPC). It was a devastating time, and took me a long time to get over. I am very lucky to now have three gorgeous children, and to have the opportunity to try for a child with my new husband, but there is still a bit of me that grieves.  Anyway, I do hope for you that whatever direction your journey takes you, you will fulfil your dream.

x


----------



## alexine

Welcome Chuzzle!
xA


----------



## Lulu-belle

BRANDIE ANGELS oh sweeties -        first can i say how sorry really sorry i am. I know how crushed you both must feel. 
Good that you are not giving up - I know how daunting going on can be especially in face of the costs (financial AND emotional) but i am so glad you are still with us both of you.  so big big hugs    and extraspecial ones too

Welcome Chuzzle! For what it is worth I too was on the short protocol - and my doctor said i responded very well although I was a bit slow to respond. i only have the one experience (which did not end in a pregnancy) but i think i would go for the same protocol again. 

On that note my other half is now talking about trying again with our own eggs - but looking to go abroad, probably Cyprus as is cheap, familiar and we have a place to stay over there for free. His major beef is the cost of the drugs. He said everything else is managable. He started searching on the web for ways to buy them abroad cheaply and get them over here i pointed out that if that were possible everyone would be doing it and we wouldnt all be forking out thousands of pounds for what probably costs about a fraction of that to produce!
In any event we cannot afford to do anything for at least 4-6 months (other then the au natural of course!)


----------



## jo_11

Hey girls,

just trying to catch up on the news post holiday. I'll try and do a proper post later but for now...

Angels and Brandie: So very sad to hear your news but Serum sounds like a fantastic clinic so fingers crossed for the follow-ups and next time lucky. I can imagine you must both be feeling rather fragile; just goes to show that, unfortunately (and surprisingly) there are no guarantees, even with DE.

GIAToo: Good luck for your trip to Athens today.

Sezy: Yey, how fab re your scan, I just knew it! When's the magical 12 weeks for your Valentine's babe?

Kizzy: Great news about your little 'un too  

Mimi: Congrats on your new little man.

Hope x 3: How's the 2ww going?

Alexine and Blueberry: Am I right in thinking you girls are still sniffing?

Lulu-Belle: Hope things are good with you; how's the DE research going?

Chuzzle: Welcome.

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone... Unable to scroll back on my iPhone. I'm sure there was another new lady who was asking about ICSI and then putting the embie straight back in your Fallopian tube. They do do this in the UK and it's called ZIFT. Good success rates if you have fragile eggs but not used v much as it's invasive (through lap).

So, not a short post after all! My fingers are tired now. 

Jo
x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi jo just a quick one to welcome you back - how did it go?  Any decisions made?


----------



## hopehopehope

Jo_11 - welcome back!

Chuzzle  - welcome!!! I did short agonist protocol with synarel and meonopur over 10 days. I got 3 folls and 3 eggs, though only one mature enough to fertilise (am now on 2ww). Clinic say that next time I should do short antagonist protocol without synarel, just the menopur and a couple of extra jabs around day 8 to prevent early ovulation.  The agonist protocol stimulated me too much in the early phase and allowed for dominant and immature folls - he's hoping that if i do the other protocol i'd have at least 5 mature eggs   - also i think you take less drugs in short protocol (approx 40 ampukes of menopur) which makes it cheaper.  

My despair today (and i need help ladies) is that yesterday i gave in and  ....... though we didn't ***  I  'enjoyed myself'  . My clinic says that sex after 3 days post transfer is fine, but on the net today I read Orgasm should be avoided around implantation - this seems to be quite common advice from lots of clinics. You can imagine the self hating state i'm in now thinking i''ve ruined it all. help


----------



## kizzymouse

Imagine if you didn't know you were on 2WW Hope? 
Imagine how many ppl have an "O" when not knowing they are pg.

I personally haven't had sex or any kind of "enjoying myself" but only cos I've been worried cos of bleeding ( which thankfully seems to have stopped! - maybe!) I did have an "O" in my dream just after getting bfp- and that was okay with embie   

I'm sure it will be fine - I don't think any contraction would be strong enough to push lil embies out!!

When is OTD?    And are you holding out til then!?


----------



## hopehopehope

thanks Kizzy and fraggles for PM.  I know i'm being overly cautious, it's just when you see other clinics recommending totall abstinence until 7 weeks it makes you worry... 

Kizzy, am so pleased your bleeding seems to have stopped.


----------



## kizzymouse

Me too Hope    Nasty spotting   

Hope it stays away   

Try not to worry hunny - I can't talk mind but try!   
When is OTD?


----------



## Fraggles

H x 3 my view is if you got pregnant naturally would you abstain from a bit of rumpy pumpy for 7 weeks - unlikely I would think. So I doubt that it would make any difference.

When's your OTD?

F x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Kizzy how are you doing? F x


----------



## kizzymouse

Hey Fraggs!   

On nights tonight    But good news spotting seems to have stopped!

I was really sicky this morning but am doing okay now - got the sea sick bands on LOL   

Just waiting impatiently for next scan!   

How are you?
When are you going back to Reprofit?   
Wishing you all the best for next go


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3: I'm with the other girls, I'm sure you're just fine. As Kizzy says, ordinarily ladies carry on as usual (including Os I'm sure!). You make me larf, you lusty lady  

Lulu-Belle: We went to two clinics in Spain, both of which have urged us (based on past tx) to try again with my eggs, although to not waste any time in doing it (yes, yes, I know I'm not getting any younger). Interestingly, both have said to do this in London rather than over there, which I like as at least they're not after our money (yet!). We've both had to have blood tests for blood type and I had to have a mammogram (most painful thing ever!). So, that's it for now, and we're going to do another round of IVF with the Lister, starting in a couple of weeks. Hopefully that'll work, but if not, there's the option of OE or DE IVF in Spain... always good to have a Plan B I feel.








Fraggles and Kizzy.

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - good news that you can have another go with your own eggs and in London too   

good luck hunny - I hope this is THE ONE


----------



## hopehopehope

Jo that's great news!! 

by the way the randyness is not me.. it's the cyclogest, i feel like i've been taken over. Have had very mild pre-period tummy/back pains today, even though i'm only a week after EC - what does it all mean - i'm going mental!

Jo - can i ask where did you get dna fragmentation testing done - if this is a bfn I need DH to have this done to either rule out or confirm (what i think) that smoking and the odd 'extra' bits of smoking are damaging our chances, before we go on to next cycle. 

thank you for your support everyone!


----------



## jo_11

Thanks for the support Kizzy and Hopex3 

Hopex3: We got the DNA fragmentation done at CRGH (nr Kings Cross) although I'm sure they used another lab. Let me know if you want the details. As for 'extra' smoking, DH used to indulge and it affected everything massively, e.g. his count when on that was 10 (not 10m, just count-them-on-one-hand 10). Three months later it went up to 17m. He also did antioxidants for the poor fragmentation; only thing that can help apparently. Everyone's different though, this is just DH's experience. BUT concentrate on the 2ww at the mo; you've everything to hope and pray for.

Jo
x


----------



## hope25

Hello all..hope you are all well and optimistic

Sorry to be awol for a while...ever since i had my nhs appt where the dr said if i was considering ivf she would not do a hysterosocopy for me on nhs..i have been fuming  ..my GP and Lister said I should get a revised consultancy and went back and saw her boss...she apologised immediately and said I was entitled to Hysterosocopy and I am having one next Tuesday...however this will put back my next ivf by another cycle and I will have to wait til sept

Just wondered if any of you read the article in the evening standard yesterday re new discovery in IVF...and pasting below

 

*"SCIENTISTS HERALD 'ACCURATE' IVF TEST* A test that predicts the success of *second* attempts at IVF with 1,000 times more accuracy than the existing appraoch has been developed by scientists in California. Experts believe the test could help couples decide if it is worth another try at IVF after an initial failure. About three-quarters of treatments fail"

I didnt know there was a current test as I wasnt given my chances for my upcoming 2nd IVF...but this seems like exciting news...I wonder how far behind we are to the USA..as this could save many of us alot of hearthache and expense.

Any of you know of this 

take care my lovelies...
hope25 xx

P.s Welcome Chuzzles....I didnt want to do the long protocol and Lister agreed..from 10 follicles i got 12 eggs and 8 fertilised...will be on the short agonist this time too with synarel, menopur and ovitrelle..
I personally found the short protocol very simple and short and sweet...maybe you can discuss this with your doc and see what they say...good luck hun


----------



## gpn

I wonder if I could be cheeky and ask a question here? I've been posting on a cyclebuddies thread and asked the question there but this thread seems more relevant.

I just completed 1st IVF tx, own eggs, donor sperm, (sadly BFN) and was going to stop at that but am already thinking I should have at least one more go. 

The ARGC seem to have good success rates with >40 group and whilst I have no complaints about the LWC, like everyone I just want to get the best odds so was thinking of exploring whether ARGC would treat me instead. Does anyone have any experience of changing clinics? Or is it best to stay with your original one as they know you?

Any views very gratefully received. Thank you.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi gpn from my perspective it is your money and I cannot see any reason on earth why you cannot choose to go where you want. We dont get many shots at all this so feelings of 'clinic loyalty' shouldnt even come into it. That is in any event my view of things! As for consistency I dont know how important that is but I would hazard a guess minor. Quite a few women seem to switch clinics and my freind actually did what you are proposing - went from lwc to ARGC where she had her twins. 

HOPE 25 - thanks for the tip on the article. I didnt read it but think i still have a copy of the ES at home from yesterday so will have a look when i get back. This is one test I know for certain I would want to be doing!


----------



## jo_11

Gpn: Welcome... I'm a complete clinic wh0re and am on my third! However I'm now more than happy at the Lister so will be staying. If you're thinking about moving then something obviously doesn't feel right where you are. I'd definitely go for a consult at ARGC so you have a frame of reference to decide whether to stay with your current clinic or move on. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## gpn

Thanks jo_11 & Lulu-belle. 

I'm going to go for the followup review at my current clinic (they just called me this afternoon, I didn't realise it was part of the package, doh). I wasn't unhappy with them its just that they don't seem to do scan appointments after 3:30 which as a I've just started a career as a teacher limits me to hoping for a treatment that falls during summer hols (so waiting another year when I'll be 41). My dilema was whether to stick with them and wait till next summer or try somewhere else, in which case I'd want to try and get the best shot at it. A lady on the cycle buddies thread also replied so I'm going to call Barts and ARGC and then make an informed choice on what next. No-one has suggested there is any great advantage in staying at the same clinic so if I can find one that will do the scan appoints at 4:30 then I'll go for that.

Its all such a gamble isn't it? I know there is no right decision really, just trying to make the best one possible. Don't know what I'd do without FF!! Thank you for the replies.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi What's the test please that was in the standard.

Hi everyone.

F x


----------



## 41 and left it too late?

I wonder if the Standard piece was the same as this article in the Guardian?
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/besttreatments/2010/jul/20/better-way-of-predicting-ivf-success

Seems to be more statistics based than any proper new blood test and I think it seems a bit obvious really in that they are saying regardless of age if you have had good embryos once you have a good chance of getting them again? Or maybe I'm just a bit thick


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

Just thought I'd give you an update - and hopefully some reinforcement that it can happen for us older girls, Just got a bfp after ICSI at the grand old age of 41 and 1/2! Good luck to all xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

FLUFFYWITHTEETH - Big congratulations on your BFP that is wonderful news. let us know how it progresses


----------



## hope25

Hey..Fluffywhiteteeth...you made my day...lots of        

More more more...I want more of us to get BFPs with our own eggs....   Please God

luv
hope25
xx


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls! I just got my drugs to start shooting up tomorrow....a little nervous! 

Hope everyone is doing okay out there!     

xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck Alexine    

Hope x 3 - are you around? How is the 2WW?
When is OTD?      

Hello everyone else   

I feel sick all day every day at the moment    I get so hungry that I feel light headed - then I eat and feel sick again LOL


----------



## handy1

Hi 

Can I join your thread?? i think i podted here a longtime ago but have been a lurker recently.

I am on my IVF (long protocol)  started DR on 5th july and I will start stimming next week.... I am nervous like Alexine..

Handy


----------



## alexine

Hello Handy we can get through this!     
xxA


----------



## handy1

Thank you alexine 

It is my first IVF and DR is making me feel a bit moody and headachy... Otherwise I am trying to keep psitive..... 

Hxxx


----------



## alexine

My first one too!  I have been drinking loads of water ( 2L a day) and meditating every day which seems to be helping...eating really well too! There are clips on Youtube that show you how to shoot up with menopur so I have been looking at those as a reminder. It will be okay!  Hang in there!     

xxxA


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

thanks for the congrats ladies - doesn't fee quite real cos still waiting for the first scan (Aug 13th)... Fingers crossed for everyone! Love fx


----------



## alexine

Hello there it's me.  

Can one of you lovely ladies tell me....I have been prescribed 3x 75mg menopur. I can't remember do I mix 1 saline with that or 3?? I think it's only one but I have been thinking about it too much and second guessing myself.... 

My first go tomorrow morn....

Thanks!
xxxA


----------



## mimi41

You only use one hun


----------



## alexine

Oh thanks Mimi! That's what I thought. How are you doing anyway? 
You must be so thrilled with the birth of your little boy!!!    

I hope you are getting some rest! We were all routing for you here on the 40 plus thread....so great that he finally arrived safe and sound!!! 

Keep well,
xxxA


----------



## mimi41

Alexine i hope you all get to experience the joys of pregnancy and motherhood.  i feel so blessed and very grateful to my embryologist for making my dream come true.

Good luck with your tx


----------



## alexine

Officially shooting up.  hmmmmmmm!

Hope everyone is doing okay!    

xxA


----------



## jo_11

Hope it all goes OK Alexine... I can't wait to start stabbing myself again!  Hmm, where else but this thread would people think that's OK and not want to call 999!!   

Hope all you ladies are well and enjoying the lovely weather   

Jo
x


----------



## handy1

Alexine ...I will be joining you next week ..if my baseline scan is ok..

Handy xxx


----------



## alexine

Hello me again...any tips for nausea with menopur?? I feel really rotten. 

Thanks!
xxxA


----------



## hopehopehope

Can i have some help please ladies - it is now 13 days after EC (10 days post 3 day transfer) - i have had very sore b's since i started taking the cyclogest on EC day - am still taking it but b's not sore anymore (since Thursday)  - do you think that is becasue my own progesterone levels have dropped as its' going to be a bfn?? Anyone who got a BFP in same situation?

sorry no personals at the moment - am in bit of a state


----------



## mimi41

hopex3  i've been pregnant 3 times and boobs never the same on all 3.


----------



## jo_11

Alexine: I've never had nausea with stims but you might like to try a hot water bottle on your tummy; helps with follie growth too 

hopex3: Looks like the 2ww madness has caught up with you; what a nightmare. Have you been tracking your BBT? Your temp should stay raised if you're pg. When's your OTD? Trouble with trying to compare symptoms is that everyone's different - I've Googled stuff to death on previous 2ww's and I've ended up none the wiser. Sorry honey but I'm afraid you're going to have to be patient and wait... And if you're anything like me, it's not one of my virtues!

Jo
x


----------



## alexine

Hang in there Hopex3! Sending     
Thanks Jo for the tip.  
xxxA


----------



## Mind

Hi Hope 3 – I’m a day behind you time wise. I’m on day 9 after EC and also have the sorest boobs in the world. I wouldn’t mind but they’re not exactly weeny at the best of times! Also been on Cyclogest (Messy stuff init) since EC aswell. 

I’ve given up comparing symptoms, cos everyone’s seem to be different. Sore boobs normally mean that AF is just around the corner for me but as I’ve had them for days (sore boobs - not boobs in general), I’m just not even entertaining that. 

When do you go for your blood test then hun? And why are you in a bit of a state? 

I realise from all these lovely ladies that some people even bleed when they get a BFP, so nothing is as we think it is and we certainly shouldn’t think the worse. Try and stop worrying hun – you’re almost there. 

Alexine – was also on Menapur with my last tx and I found that the only thing that helped was bucket loads of water. I also figured that if you can move your injections to the end of the day (I think it’s an hour or so each day) then you would feel sick when you’re sleeping. I decided that’s what I’d do if I had to take it again.

M xxxx


----------



## alexine

Hello out there....

*Mind* Sending you lots of    during your 2ww! Everything crossed for you!
Also thanks for the tip...I kind of got a freebe with no side effects from DR but sure getting it now with the menopur! Drinking loads of water to see if that helps....c'est la vie! 

Hope everyone else is doing okay!    
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Mind: Just seen your signature... That was v quick of you! Looks like I missed your Serum news when I was on hols. Hoping you've got some lovely sticky one on board. x


----------



## Mind

Hi jo

I know - I didn't hang around It did all happen very quickly and I hate all this waiting around for a month. A month seems like forever in the IVF world. Thanks for your kind words - as ever.

Alexine - good luck with the drinking. Just make sure you're never far from the loo. You'll be peeing for England

Big hugs

M x


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi everyone - Mind - alexine - jo - mimi   

mind - i have found that  with the cyclogest i usually have  sore b's from ovulation to about 5 days before AF then 3 days before AF the tummy cramps start.  At 32HH i find the sore b's very difficult to handle!!
Was awake last night with tummy ache and have had paracetemol today, but no bleeding yet. 
Haven't booked in anywhere for bloods  - will just rely on p stiicks - but not even going to waste money on that as am sure AF will be here by test date on thursday    what's exhasuting me is the thought of going through all of this again - if i;d had treatment at a local hospital them maybe ok - but all the hassle of going overseas makes it really exhausting. 

will let you all know outcome !! mind - i think with two embies you have double my chance so fingers crossed honey


----------



## Mind

Hope 3 - why are you feeling so despondent hun? You have no clue at this stage and it could all be good news. I've read so many times on here recently where girls say that it's all gone wrong and they're sure it's a BFN. Then it turns out to be a BFP. So why not you too? It only takes one hun

I totally get what you mean about having to go through it all again when it's a right drag flying there etc. But you're not at that stage yet. And if you do get to that stage, then the odds go up hugely on the DE route. Which is something to feel really good about.

Now you do make me smile with your 32HH. I was wondering if that was another FF acronim thingie I'd missed. Yes, I guess they must feel like bloody melons right now. My 34c's need help going anywhere right now.  Funny cos I was on Cyclogest last time and didn't feel the same as I do now. But everyone says that all our scycles are different and we all react differently.

Crossing everything for Thursday

M x


----------



## hopehopehope

thanks mx is it getting to you yet? i still have tummy ache; CM has dried up; b's normal. Expecting AF on day 16 after EC (Wednesday)

alexine - how's the nausia - have you started jabbing in the evening??


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3: A small ray of hope for you... To get to 16dpet is massive. Having looked back through the thread I see you were on the SP. So, 3 days into cycle plus 10 days of stimming means your EC was on day 13, so your IVF cycle phase should be around 26 days (IVF cycles don't follow your 'normal' cycle). In effect then you're 3 days past when AF should've been due. So, as Mind says, you've everything to play for. Good luck 

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope and Mind - praying you get a BFP ladies        

Alexine - hope stimming is going ok and you don't feel too sick.

Hello Jo, Lulu and all of you lovely ladies.

AFM, been feeling sicky and had heartburn for a week - finally cured it with gaviscon! And this morning I had lemon and ginger tea and a rich tea biccy and actually feel quite normal - what a relief - I don't want the sicky feelings to come back - it was draining me!   

Scan on Monday - can't wait to see lil un again - praying he/she is doing fine


----------



## Mind

Wheyhey Kizzymouse – so glad to hear that you’re not feeling so pucky. 
I feel like I’ve gone through that with you and I’m making little notes if I’m lucky enough to follow in your footsteps. So Gaviscon’s ok is it? Good to know. 

Mind you, the thought of ginger tea makes me gag. Scan on Monday eh? How exciting? 

Alexine, how did you get on with your nausea? Have you managed to get that under control yet by jagging later on? 

Talking of feeling sick, with my blood test on Saturday I’m actually feeling sick at the thought of the result. That’s nerves for you. 

So yes Hope 3, I know exactly how you feel hun. Except you’re talking yourself into a BFN to protect yourself. I don’t blame you. It’s one way of coping but we know nothing until we test and I have a strange but wonderful feeling about yours.  

It always seems to be when you fear the worst that you get the best news. It reminds me of waiting for my exam results, though they were always as bad as I’d predicted. Can’t imagine how I’m making the connection – it was a lifetime ago. 

So in answer to the ‘is it getting to me yet?’ question. Oh yes!!!! It certainly is. What’s CM that has dried up? 

And what are b’s? Your boobs?

M x


----------



## alexine

*Hello girls!*

*Hopex3* Hang in there missus! I'm with Jo and Mind...     

*Kizzy* Sounds like you have been a bit pukey too!  I think I need to get myself some of that ginger tea to see if that helps.

*Mind* Sending the     for you too!

*Jo* Hello!

I'm doing alright with the jabbing...even getting good at it but dread the headache I get afterwards which leads to me feeling really sick. I took your advice and upped the water intake and shooting up now in the evening..I think I must be almost at 3L a day...and yes peeing for Scotland! Went for acupuncture yesterday which helped a little.....
Anyway hopefully it won't be for too much longer!
Thanks for the tips.

Hope everyone else is doing okay!   

xxA


----------



## rubyring

Hello everyone!

Quick update from me - got nearly all of my stash of drugs to start jabbing on Thursday. Got to collect the last one later. Amazingly the GP agreed to fund 3 of them which has saved me about £100! A drop in the ocean of IVF expenses but it all helps. Getting some good hot flushes with the Synarel nasal spray - I find them very funny! 

Got 2 new drugs this time, clexane & prednisolone. Anyone else had them? I know one is another injection  anything else I should know?

Kizzy - sorry you've been feeling so yucky but glad you've found a way to help. It's all good though isn't it?
Alexine - sorry you've also been feeling yucky. What drugs are you on? I'm on puregon again, don't remember feeling sicky on it. Hope I don't this time!
Fluffy - congrats!!
Mimi - big congrats!! (Did I say that before? Can't remember!) How's the boy?
Hopex3 & Mind - keep   & good luck   
Jo11 - glad you had good hols! What's your next step?
Lulu, Sezy, Giatoo & everyone else big


----------



## hopehopehope

blueberry - how come you doing IVF in Norway?


----------



## jo_11

Mind:  Try and keep sane 'til Saturday... nigh on impossible I know!  CM is cervical mucus btw.

Blueberry:  Sounds like you're all set to go.  Clexane is an anti-coagulant/low dose heparin and is in injection form.  It smarts a bit and leaves big bruises, but all for the greater good!  Normally you take this from day of ET.  Prednisolone is a type of steroid, it's in tablet form and normally you take it from day 7 of your cycle.  Double check what your clinic recommends though.  I'm on both next cycle; due to start in about 3 weeks.  We're staying at the Lister as they're so lovely, and the Spanish clinics were keen that we do this - they said I could go over there but as Lister's so near why faff with the flights when they'd recommend the same protocol.  So that's what we're doing.  

Kizzy:  Roll on Monday for your scan, yippee!  When do you find out the flavour?

Alexine:  Sorry you're getting the headaches; I expect acu will help.

Hi to Mimi, Handy, Lulu-Belle, Sezy, GIAToo and all the other girls - hope you're all OK

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - think it's 20 weeks when you find out sex of baby   

Got a wee while to go yet


----------



## alexine

Hi Blueberry,
How are you getting on? I'm doing okay although feeling yuck with the headaches and nausea...I'm on 225mg of menopur. Started off twice a day and now thankfully down to one in the evening. I'm on the home stretch with it so just going to hang in there. I also had to cancel some gigs which I* never* do but so be it...just have to stay focused.

Jo remind me where are you at with your tx?

Hang in there ladies! Sending lots of     to everyone...we will get there!

xxxA


----------



## rubyring

Hopex3, we decided to look at going abroad as London seemed so overwhelming! When I googled ivf abroad or something one of the places that came up was Norway. My DH is half Norwegian so it appealed. There was good feedback on the site I found & on FF. Also I think it's cheaper than the UK. It's 18000NOK for IVF & the hotel is 800NOK per night, breakfast & dinner included. Ryanair fly from Stansted direct to the town Haugesund where the klinikk is so it's a short bus ride to the hotel. Having said that we're flying Norwegian this time as we're still in a grump with Ryanair over the volcano ash cloud we got caught in last time! Bit more money but more civilised, not charged extra for every little thing, & we can fly from Gatwick which is closer for us. I would recommend Norway, but the age limit is 43 & they only treat couples. They don't do donor anything. Very simple!

Jo11, thanks for the info on the extra drugs. Sounds like the clexane is not one to look forward to! I think I start it & prednisolone on Thursday as well, so I'll be on major drugs by then! (Synarel, puregon, clexane, prednisolone!!) I'll check again though. Got my stash of drugs now ready & waiting spinSo 3 weeks for you - not long to go then! Is that the down reg or the stims in 3 weeks?

Alexine, I'm OK. So glad to have a bit of time off work! Was going to do some preparation for after (scraping!) but don't seem to have got around to it again today  ! Try not to worry about getting out of your gigs, I know it goes totally against the grain doesn't it? We spend years saying yes to everything & then race around like idiots when it all happens to slot in! I think it's so hard to say no / pull out but needs must!

We must all stay   !! x


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy: Will you want to find out what you've got on board? What week scan is it Mon?

Alexine: I'm doing my third (and last I think) IVF next month. We went to two clinics when in Spain for our Plan B formulation (DE) but fingers crossed we won't need that. DH is keen to try OE over there too but we'll see... He thinks the Spanish are invincible at the mo what with the World Cup, Wimbledon and Formula One, lol! So what day are you on and when do they expect EC will be? 

Blueberry: So, all systems go! I'll be on a cocktail of drugs soon too; bring it on! I'm not DRing, I'll be on the SP (agonist this time), so it'll just link in with my cycle. AF's due on/around 7 August, so I'll start stabbing myself on day 3. It does sound MUCH more civilisedto avoid Ryan Air btw. How much does your IVF work out at in £? In Spain it's 4,000 Euros so a lot cheaper than the Lister.

Hi to all the other naughty 40s ladies!

Jo
x


----------



## mimi41

Hi Ladies

Just popping on to wish everyone luck and to send my love


----------



## hopehopehope

Started bleeding - so though i haven't tested, i know it's a bfn    Was going to go back to Czech for another go at half term- but i think with all the stress of travelling it might be worth just paying the £2k extra and going to Lister. 

Alexine - hope the sickness is easing

Jo - looking forward to your next go! the consultant in Czech recommneded that i did agonist next time - taking pill to time it right, then 300 -350 menopur from day 2 or 3 then some injections of something to stop early ovulation about day 10. What drugs will you be on?

Hi to all the other ladies


----------



## alexine

Oh Hope I'm really sorry to hear your news.    
You must feel really low just now but don't forget the positive feedback got got from Stepan re your eggs! That is good news and something to work with for sure!
Take it easy on yourself.
xxxA


----------



## Mind

Oh Hope 3 - I'm so sorry. Are you still going to have a blood test though? Especially if you may be spotting. It may be one of the embryos floating away but not the rest. It's a right bloody roller coaster innit?

I was also so naughty this morning and did a HPT. Got a BFN which has sent me into a right spin. Feeling really low about it all now and I know I shouldn't have done that. I should wait till Saturday when I'm having my blood test. If mine's still negaitve then it's DE for sure in September at Serum. 

Jo, you do make me smile with your invincible Spanish comment. I love that.

M x


----------



## kizzymouse

Mind - hang in there til blood test    

Hope x3 - sorry you have been bleeding - but it doesn't always mean bfn - are you having a blood test    

All the girls stimming and jabbing - good luck!    Clexane is evil! But arnica seems to be helping my bruises   

Jo - on Monday I will be 9 + 4


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

Just to say, my bfp showed late....I have had a lot of bleeding and still getting strong positives with pee sticks....worth a thought.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Hope3, Mind just to say also sorry that you have both had a bit of negative news    but agree with everyone that it is not over until it is over wait for the proper tests and lets see what happens then. You could both still yet have cause to celebrate! so lots of      for you both
JO11 Glad to have you back from Spain- I hope this is the one that works for you big      for you too! What is it they say about third time lucky?  
And hello KIZZYMOUSE - I am sure all your tests will be fine you are well on your way great news!
MIMI again congrats you must be tired!  but over the moon i am sure
Hello to Alexine and fraggles and Blueberry too and everyone else
No real news on our side  - I have been tentatively doing a bit of research on having another bash with our own eggs abroad just to see how cheaply we could get it  (apparantly Africa and India are the cheapest countries for IVF but that seems just one journey too far to me) but I still think we will aim for DE at Pedios cyprus probably within the next ten months or so and go for their 'special offer' - 7500 euros and 6 goes over 2 years until clinical pregnancy achieved (their defininition of a clinical pregnancy is Normal development of gestational sac and detection of heart beat during an ultra sound scan, 3-4 weeks after the embryo transfer).  Meanwhile we are trying naturally (as is FREE!) and i am taking DHEA [only 50mg does that sound about right JO?), royal jelly, supplements blah blah blah.  So that is it from our side of things not out of the running just preparing for the race again!


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck with everything Lulu


----------



## Lulu-belle

THanks Kizzy and you too!


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks hun


----------



## boodley

Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for ages, but really need some encouragement and hope from others in the same situation. i'm just struggling with trying to stay positive that this can still happen. I feel as if time's running out for us. I can't believe that my endometriosis was only picked up this year - after years of telling gp's about my symptoms. 
As I needed an op to remove the endo, it has put back the initial date of our 3rd IVF, and we're waiting now for the new dates for that. I'm so nervous about the next go, as It seems the 3rd cycle is the crunch one - i've read that if it's going to happen then generally it should happen within the first 3?? I just can't get my head around the donor egg option just yet - I don't know when to admit defeat. I don't want to leave it too late for trying with donor eggs if we have to - but how long do we keep trying with our own eggs? 
My clinic are quite honest about my very low chances at my age (nearly 41) and the fact that I don't respond well to the drugs implies I have low egg supply/quality   but both previous cycles our embies have been grade 1.5-2. So much of this just seems to be down to luck. 
I just wanted to hear some positive stuff and get some positivity from you other lovely over 40's xx


----------



## jo_11

Boodley,

Don't lose heart hun!  Technically, if you've only just found out about endo, this is actually your first shot at IVF as the others were never going to stick.  Also, once you've had the endo removed the next 6 month window is going to be your best, so there's everything to play for.  My friend had endo after ttc for 8 years... in her 6 month window she had a number of IUIs (BFNs) and one IVF; her triplets were born in April 

I'm learning more and more all the time with this whole IVF malarkey.  I've got my head round DE; if you need any positive thoughts/opinions, PM me.  With my next cycle, which at my third will be my last, I've gone for as many 'just in case' solutions as possible.  Each one that I research, I run it past my consultant and she just goes along with it all, so long as she doesn't think it's detrimental.  For example, I only found out when I went to see a couple of clinics in Spain that a day 3 E2 reading above 80 is a problem, which I'd never heard before.  They suggested I may want to try progynova in days 20-28 of my cycle prior to tx (on SP) to manage the E2.  I ran this past my consultant and she's said it can't do any harm... I've done this with clexane and prednisolone too, to see how many bases I can cover!!  Why my consultant hasn't recommended any of these things in the first place is another story... it's so important that we girls do as much research as possible to make informed decisions/ask informed questions.

Sorry, will get down off my soapbox now.  But just to let you know that it's not too late... ladies our age do get pg, so SOMEONE'S got to make up the stats, no reason why it shouldn't be any of us (actually, no reason why it shouldn't be ALL of us).

Jo
xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hear hear!!  (or is it here here'?    no matter!) JO you are completely correct and well said

BOODLEY everything JO said and more.  We too have had a bit of a time wrapping our heads around the whole DE route and still not completely there yet but pretty much there. Also happy to have a 'pm' chat with you plse feel free


----------



## Mind

Hey Lulu-belle - you're quite right. Sitting patiently (ish) for the next few days.

Re: DHEA. You buy it in 50 gm caps but I was prescribed 75 per day, so took one one day, then two the next. I took it for three months prior to tx. Hope that helps.

M x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Mind

Where did you get your Dhea from pl?

F x


----------



## alexine

Hello *Booley* sending you lots of    !

So I look like a raccoon...hellish! I have never had such dark circles under my eyes as I do now on the menopur...anyone else get this? Starting to feel bloated now too...fun stuff and just the tip of the iceberg! 

I've had my fair share of the me posts but wondering if I am having a problem with this stuff...sharp pain on my left side and last night my hands were really veiny and puffy. Think I'll ring the clinic today...I'm having difficulty gauging it as I'm not spending much time around people.... 

Hope everyone else is doing alright!
xxA


----------



## handy1

Hi all 

Alexine ..I think  you should ring the clinic ...may be you are hyperstimmulated and possibly they may need to adjust your dose....Everything will be ok.

Boodley ..we are all the same age (>40) and the low percentages doesn'e mean it will never happen.. it just means that we will have to be determined whether with our  OE or DE... Hang on ..it will happen.

AFM ...I am on my third day of stimming and I am 41... I will be joining your thread if you don't mind...

Handy


----------



## jo_11

Alexine: I'm with Handy, def give the clinic a call. I've not heard that with Menopur before, are you not on anything else?

Handy: Yey, cycling! Good luck; what cocktail of drugs are you on??

Hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Jo
x


----------



## jo_11

Fraggles: I got my DHEA from www.dhea.com but I hear they're out of stock 'til mid August. x


----------



## alexine

Thanks Jo and Handy. I rang them and am going in tomorrow for a scan to see what's going on. I'm not usually a moaner but feeling rough. Anyway keeping with the water...I'm just on 225mg menopur once a day in the evening.
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:  Good luck with the scan tomorrow... let's hope that you're feeling a bit rubbish because all your body's energy is being diverted to those follies.  xxx


----------



## mimi41

I got my dhea from biovea, try there


----------



## handy1

Hi 

Alexine I am glad that they reassured you and good luck with the scan tomorrow... 

Thanks Jo-11 for the welcome.....I am on 450mg menopur once a day in the evening... 

Hello to all

Handy


----------



## jo_11

No worries Handy... ah yes and I see you're on the LP so sniffing too.  I'm so nosey about everyone's protocols,    Which clinic are you using?  Presumably you've got your first scan coming up soon?


----------



## handy1

Hi Jo

Yes I am in the long protocol ..had Gonapeptyl 3 weeks ago on day 21 of my natural cycle ... and the baseline scan was two days ago ... I will have my first scan on Monday.  I am in Shropshire.. my local hospital.

I know Lister has the best results for women over 40 but the travelling to london would be very hectic. How was your experience at Lister .. do you recommend them?

Handy


----------



## jo_11

Hi Handy,

Fingers crosed for Monday's scan then!  I have to say that, having been to three clinics now, including the Lister, they are streets ahead of all the rest, even Harley St clinics.  Amazing; they have fabulous embryologists (and I do think it's all about the embryologists).  There are loads of ladies who satellite in from Jersey, Northern Ireland, and even Shropshire... we have a lady from Shrops who's currently pg with twins after 8 goes elsewhere!  The satellite clients have scans and bloods locally, which are faxed/emailed/telephoned to the Lister, then they just turn up at the Lister for EC and ET, usually staying in a hotel or short-let apartment.  I also think you have to believe in your consultant/clinic; I hope yours is a good experience.

Jo
x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi ladies, just a quickie from me;

Boodley - welcome hun. I personally know 7 people who got pg between 44-47. I hang on to that on bad days   
Handy (hello!  ) - sorry you've been feeling a bit low on this cycle but keep up your  'cos there's no reason why you wouldn't respond.  

Fraggles - I got my DHEA from www.agestop.com (if only eh?  )

Angels     
alexine - hope the scan shows the menopur has been doing the trick  , but sorry to hear you're feeling so rough with it all.  

sezy, kizzy - how are our yummy mummies? Hope you're both ok?

Hi Jo, Mind, mimi, lulu, blueberry, and anyone I've missed or who's lurking.

I'm trying to lay a bit low. All tests came back ok, apart from slightly raised NK cells so I need steroids on next cycle, but have to have the hysteroscopy before I can start again.

Take care everyone  
GIA Tooxx


----------



## boodley

Hi everyone,
Thank you all so much for your words of encouragement    and your friendly welcomes. You're all really amazing strong people and I wish you all the happiness you deserve.
Handy- hope all goes well for you for your scan on Monday   
Alexine- sorry to hear you've been having such a rough time on the Menopur- how did it go today at the clinic? hope you're feeling a bit better   

I've been taking DHEA now since Feb, so hopefully that will make a difference to my egg quality and number next IVF - does anyone know anybody who's had a significant improvement with eggs after taking it? 
Not sure of our next IVF as it was delayed due to op, but hoping it'll be Aug/Sept. 

Jo & Lulu-belle, I may well take you both up on your offer to PM you re: DE route - might help me get my head around it.

take care everyone and speak soon xxxx


----------



## Mind

Oh Alexine – it’s your scan today is it? Well good luck with that hun. Let us know how you get on. Glad to hear that you’re doing your jagging at night now and no doubt peeing for England with all that water.

Fraggles, fraid I can’t help you on the DHEA hun. I’m based out in Dubai and bought it over here. Sorry.

Welcome handy 1 – how smart are you doing your jagging at night? That’s very sensible. How are you getting on with it all? By the way, despite being based in Dubai, I also hear good things about Lister. I’m a monster Serum fan myself will be shouting their praises from the roof top tomorrow if my blood test is positive. 
And Boodley, I’m also 46, so forget the bl**dy age. We’re all young uns on here! 

I also struggled to get my head around the DE route. These ladies are all amazing with this. Have a look at the DE thread. There is an over 40 (or is it 45) with DE thread. There’s so much to read on it and it so helps. For me, once I decided, then it was all down hill from there on in. Like most things, it’s getting your head around it that’s the problem. Of course, when we have no option, or those options are slim (as ours tend to be), then it becomes more of a no brainer. We know we have no option but we just need to get our head around it. You’ll be fine.

Giat, don’t worry about the steroids. I’m on those and you just wouldn’t know it. They’re totally fine. You must be excited about your next cycle. When are you starting?

Am off for my blood test at 8am. The just have to wait for the result. I may be camping outside the surgery all day….. Take care girlies

M x


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls!

*Gia* Great to hear that things are moving for you again! It sounds like your trip to see Peny was really worthwhile!

*Jo Mind Boodly Kizzy Lulu Hopex3 Blueberry Handy Sezy* Thanks so much for the tips and words of encouragement! I'm feeling a lot better than I was...and yes I am peeing for Scotland but it seems to be worth it. Sending you girls lots of     

*Mind* Is today the big day for you? If so extra    

I just got back from my second scan and the menopur seems to be working....I've got 12 good size follies and some small ones cooking. So the plan is to keep shooting up til Monday and then check in again. I might have EC next Thurs or Fri...Oh my it's all happening! Overall I feel pretty upbeat but sometimes get a bit scared too. You ladies have really helped me a lot. Thank you!   

Hope everyone is doing okay!
xxxA


----------



## handy1

Alexine.... Yaaaaaaaaaayyy Thats very good .... i am glad that it went ok and you are responding...

Thank you as well ...you have given me a lot of support as well.

Hope everyone is ok.

Handy


----------



## kizzymouse

Well done on scan Alexine!! Ooh! EC next week how exciting!     

Mind - good luck for tomorrow's blood test I so hope it's a positive for you!!    

afm, had mid wife booking in appt today - 2 hours!!    Had bloods done and everything. Was a bit grotty when I first went in as had chucked up my frosties before leaving the house LOL    Mid wife is lovely though    got loads of extra things to read and vouchers and free diaries and other stuff. 

Hello to all the other lovely ladies on here


----------



## GIAToo

Alexine - 12 follies is fab!!! glad it's all going well for you      

Kizzy - first appt with midwife makes it all feel a bit more real doesn't it?  Great that the midwife was lovely, I've heard some stories of right old bags   

Mind - thanks for the note about steroids.  Good luck with your blood test hun        

Handy - when is your next (first?) scan since you started stimming?   

boodley - can't quote names or numbers, but I have read on FF of lots of women getting more eggs after taking DHEA.   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## alexine

Thanks girls for the support and positive vibes!   

*Kizzy* Sounds like you are enjoying those symptoms!!   Great stuff! I hope to be tossing my cookies one of these days too! 

Keep well out there!  
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Not enjoying them LOL    But happy to be in the situation if that makes sense!

time for afternoon nap!


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

I'm posting from our hotel room in Jersey; we've come here for a long w/e as it's DH's birthday tomorrow.  We got here at midday and were planning to grab a quick lunch and explore the island, but ended up in the hotel's Michelin starred restaurant so lunch turned into a 2.5 hour boozy affair... it's a tough job but someone's got to do it    So we've just woken up from a siesta and plan to explore the island in a bit.

GIAToo:  I can be your guinea pig with the steroids; I'll be on these next cycle from day 7.  Did you enjoy New Moon??  Have you converted to 'Team Jacob' yet??

Alexine:  So pleased that all's going well with your stims; 12 follies is fabulous!  

Kizzy:  Ah, how lovely, chucking up your frosties    Sounds like the midwife's appointment went well.  Can I ask, are you telling your GP/midwife that you had DE?

Mind:  You sound remarkably calm for a lady who's testing tomorrow!  How many dpt will you be?  Fingers crossed!  And make sure you post pronto!!

Handy:  Not long 'til your scan now; remind me, what day are you at?

Boodley:  No problem if you want to PM re DE, feel free.  As for DHEA and whether it works, who knows, but from what I've read, it certainly doesn't harm.  I will let you know how my stimming goes and egg quantity/quality... when I had a day 5 scan at the start of this month I had 14 AFC which is way more than ever before, and the dr said it was like a 30-35yo's scan.  Who knows if it's the DHEA or not?? 

Fraggles:  I'm sure there's somewhere in the UK to get DHEA; Agestop (I wish!) as GIA says, or Biovea - I've heard a few ladies have got it from there.  Ideally get the micronised ones, which get into your blood stream quicker.

Lulu-Belle:  How are you?

Sezy:  Long time no hear; hope everything's well... would I be right in thinking it should be about 12 week time v v soon?? Let us know how you're getting on.

Blueberry:  Hope your stabbing's going well.

Hopex3:  How's things??

  to anyone I've missed.

Jo
x


----------



## alexine

*Jo* My god a 2.5 hr boozy affair in a Michelin starred restaurant sound so fab!! I was thinking about those large Spanish G&T's for awhile too...sounds like you are having a great time! 
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - have told midwife and GP but requested that info doesn't go on babies notes as we are not telling them they were donor conceived.

Got an appt with consultant at hosp after scan Monday - will ask him to not put any info on child's notes either.


----------



## GIAToo

Jo - naaaaaaaa still Team Edward all the way here - in fact I got quite irritated with New Moon (book AND film) 'cos Edward wasn't in it enough!!    Going to see Eclipse on Sunday and then I'll get back to the books - although started reading Midnight Sun on Stephanie Meyers website today so I'm all over the place with the whole chronolical tory lines!!!   

As for steroids and DHEA, I'm interested to see how you get on.  TBH today I feel like giving up the whole thing and just accepting that I'm not meant to have children (or get married?)    I got a letter today from the healthplan company saying i would get an appt with the consultant (for the hysteroscopy) within 3 weeks!! Maybe it's for the best that I take some more time out anyway, the m/c was only 5 weeks ago after all, but just feeling a bit low when I think about the whole thing.  Tired and skint and no job in 6 weeks is probably not helping.  Sorry to be on a downer everyone.   

I hope Sezy is ok      

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Evening All

Alexine fab follies.

Mind, boozy lunch and good food sounds good to me. Maybe when I have new job.

Guys, Hope you don't mine me asking for a favour but my new name is desperate of the UK. Because obviously studying a master's degree, whilst also working and having IVF I think I haven't got enough on, I am also doing a dissertation which involves undertaking research and asking people to complete surveys. My dissertation is on work place stress and after almost two months of 'considering the request' my work have now told me 'due to security issues' whatever they might be I am not allowed to ask my colleagues or other employees (of an organisation with 1000's) to complete it or help it out. Consequently, I have a dissertation to write and have a lack of people to complete the survey and am meant to start writing it next weekend. It takes about 10 minutes to complete and can be completed anonymously. I will not be looking at individual surveys but the total responses when all is collated. I am as you imagine severely stressed. If you work part-time or full-time, stressed or non stressed, would any of you be willing to help out. I am sorry to ask on the thread but desperate times call for desperate measures. I fully understand if you would rather not but thank anyone in advance who would like to help.

If you would like to help, please pm me and I'll send the details.


GiaToo, thanks for already helping with the above.  Will miss you tomorrow. You are meant to have children I so know it honey, we all have days where we feel blue, it is an uphill struggle and we wonder if the day will ever come. I had a private op and literally met the consultant and he more or less said what date would you like your op so I think it may sooner than you think. I am sure you do or would life coaching, could you get a website developed so you can start doing it from home or put the word about to get business. With your experience am sure that you are already to go.

Apologies again for interrupting FF social time.

Thanks

F x


----------



## jo_11

Fraggles:  Oh my, so much going on... you do like to put yourself through it    Happy to help with the dissertation; I'll PM you.  Oh and it's me that's boozing it up, not Mind; I should hope not with her OTD tomorrow    

Alexine:  Yes, having one final fling with lovely food and booze before tx starts again... that said, since ttc I'm such a lightweight with the booze, so it doesn't take much!

GIAToo:  We do have different tastes!  In Eclipse Edward got on my nerves a little bit tbh.  Still liking the idea of being 'changed' though and being young forever; as long as I can have a fling with wolf-boy    You ARE meant to have children, like Fraggles says, definitely.  As for getting a man, you're not the type to be single for long, you gorgeous creature; it's just not quite the right time at the mo    Sounds like you'll have a little more reflective time before starting tx again which isn't such a bad thing; things must still be a little raw after just 5 weeks.  We shall have to use my tx as an experiment for DHEA!

Kizzy:  Interesting re mentioning DE, or not as the case may be; are they happy to honour that then?  Presumably they are.  I was wondering what ladies say; d'you think it would change anything if you didn't mention it?

Jo
x


----------



## rubyring

Hello everyone.
Fraggles - you sound a bit hassled! I'll PM you x
Jo - how lovely to be able to have some booze! Have a fun weekend! It was my DH's birthday yesterday  
Giatoo - I agree, you'll find a lovely man one day. I know exactly how it feels to think you never will as I really thought I never would, then I suddenly did! And of course you will be a mum too, as we all will, won't we girls? I just think something has to work at some stage? And maybe a bit of extra time between tx is a good thing, but then 3 weeks to wait for the op really isn't very long. Just keep reminding yourself of all the positive things you've heard from your various consultations. Big  
Kizzy - hope you're not feeling too awful! But you'd be worried if you didn't feel sicky I suppose. Interesting stuff about whether/who to tell about donor. Glad midwife appt was OK, does it feel more real now?
Mind - are you OK?

Lulu, Sezy, & everyone else hope all OK 

As for me, the jabbing is OK. So glad DH does it, seems to relish it! I suppose I could if I had to. The puregon is fine, did it before. The clexane is easier as it's all ready set up, but it does hurt more. No big bruises yet but obvious marks where the injection was. I'll look like a pin cushion at this rate  !! I'm also on prenisolone which I think is steroids? Quick question, does anyone know - how long do people normally take the clexane & prednisolone for? Oh and the cyclogest? My clexane will run out before the 2 week wait is up. That doesn't seem quite right to me?
Thanks x


----------



## jo_11

Blueberry:  Just a quickie from me as we're on our way into St Helier in a mo... I've always taken clexane from EC, and then for the 14 days of teh 2ww.  If (sorry, WHEN) you're pg, you need to take it for longer, until 12 weeks I think (but am sure someone else will confirm; I've never got that far!).  Re the prednisolone, yes, these are steroids.  Again these will be taken beyond confirmation of pg (or even BFN) as you need to be slowly weaned off these.  Not sure when this is though if you're pg.  Sorry, I know that sounds a bit vague, but hopefully it'll give you more of an idea.  When are you off to Norway??


----------



## kizzymouse

Basically I had to tell my GP cos I wanted all my meds prescribed - and I wanted the extra level one blood tests and pelvic scan before I went for transfer - so needed to tell him - my records are confidential and I expect him to keep it that way!

I also told the mid wifes too cos I thought they should know everything - for example I don't want the amnio test - I don't see much point if donor is 23 - but if they'd thought it was my own eggs they probs would have wanted me to have it done   

Mind - any news yet?


----------



## Mind

Morning you lovely girlies - I certainly do have some news for you!!!
I really didn't dare think I'd be able to make this post but here it goes....

I went for my blood test yesterday morning and wonder of wonders it was                               Can't beleive it!!!! And also wondered where you find all those logo's Ahah!!!! Like most things - you find them when you need to spinspinspin  I had an HCG of 436 (Malabar girl - what's that like compared to yours hun?) and Peny tells me that's twins, which is just amazing.  

It's funny cos I kind of felt this was different and I'm now 4 weeks and a day pg. I feel fantastic. 
Very serene and calm and despite my M/C five years ago I'm not going to what about what could happen but just enjoy every single moment of this. 

Girls you're all amazing with all your support and strength               and if ever there was an example of one of us older girlies getting their dream - this is it! So don't give up hope. Peny is like a hope queen    and for those of you 'uhming and ahing' whether to go through Ruth & Sharon 'do it'!

We're going to be in Spain soon for 5 weeks and Ruth bless her heart has arranged for our first two scans to be done out there. All sorted - even though she's on holiday! So we don't have to worry about anything. 

As ladies before me have written (and I didn't get it at the time) it does take a while to sink in. But it's makes me smile everytime I think about it (which is most waking moments) (ok then - all waking moments!!!)

Big hugs and      to all you lovely ladies. Thank you so much for all your support, knowledge & kindness on my journey.

A very very very excited Mind xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Mind - fantastic news!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Mind

Ah thnaks hun. You've been so sweet throughout all of this and as you know, it does make all the difference. I'd like to go on a thread that you're on for the whole baby thing. What do you suggest?

And how are you feeling? Over the puking? Not sure how to avoing that one. And when did it start for you? All advice very very welcome.

Big hugs

m xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243419.msg3932431#msg3932431

This is a good thread - very busy though!! 

BFP June/July/August 

My ms started about 6 weeks, I feel okay today  Scan tomorrow - quite excited but nervous too!


----------



## Mind

Ooooh! Good luck Kizzy Mouse. How very exciting for you. Sooo glad to hear that you're feeling better. M x


----------



## jo_11

Mind:  FABULOUS news, honey.  So, so pleased for you, esp after your recent BFN... this has all happened so quickly, you'll have to pinch yourself to make sure you're not dreaming


----------



## rubyring

Mind that's wonderful news for a Sunday morning    many congratulations!!! You must be over the moon!
Would you remind me, was this donor eggs or your own, I've totally lost track  Must be all the drugs I'm on  
Have a wonderful day     x


----------



## alexine

*Mind* Hey congrats missus!!!        That's such great news.... I'm really happy for you and twins!! 

*Kizzy* Good luck with your scan tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is doing okay!

xxxA


----------



## hope25

Mind...congrats..but just like blueberryuk, I too have lost track..i know this is the OWN EGGs site but some gals have used donor eggs so am now not too sure if your preg is own or donor....

I have started taking the DHEA  (micronised) i just got delivered from the USA a few days ago...hope it improves the quality of my little eggies....As I have just had a hysteroscopy, will have to wait a cycle before going for another orund of ivf in sept...but will be trying naturally...one can only hope (and try)

lots of luv and luck to all...
hope xx


----------



## jo_11

Mind:  Just wondering if you'll tell your doctor about DE (and there's your answer Hope25 and BBUK), didn't you say this wasn't allowed in Dubai, or is it just not allowed to actually be done in Dubai??

Hope all you other ladies are OK and having a lovely weekend.

Jo
xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Mind !!!!!!! I am SO SO SO pleased for you - and TWO!!!!!! I take it these embies were the ones made with
your eggs whilst off to use donor eggs 
This proves it CAN happen for all of us. 

I wiah you the best of luck for a very happy and successful pregnancy honey  - well done xoxoxoxoxo

hi to everyone else - i'm a bit quiet at the moment after my bfn - hope all's well with everyone xoxxo


----------



## Lulu-belle

MIND - Hey lady big big congratulations!!!!!!!!   fabu news especially on the very grey monday. 
HELLO to everyone else - Blueberry, JO, Fraggles (pm-ed you happy to help out) Alexine, Hope GIAToo (keep that chin up GIAToo it will happen for you - i think we all have to spend a few moments every now and then feeling negative in order for the positive to kick in) and Sezy wherever you are. 
JO11 - Sounds like you are having a really relaxing time not enough can be said of a bit of stress free time out, i think it does us all more good then a weeks worth of supps)
re DHEA - i take the same ones as JO (she so kindly recommended them ) but have lost the link the somewhere, from the states anyway and ultramicronised made by fountain of life. How much are you all taking?  I have been taking 50mg a day (two tabs). 
speak soon


----------



## kizzymouse

Hello ladies









Scan was perfect today - jellybean has grown to 2.5cm, hearbeat seen again and absolutely fine, the baby was wriggling and waving feet!! Was so cute!







We got two scan pics!

And afterwards we saw the consultant who was very nice - he said stop all meds at 12 wks apart from aspirin and today I have to start reducing my prednisolene down over the next 3 weeks.

I have another scan in 4 wks - just at local clinic - so just a basic one I think - probs no picture - then my 20 wk scan is booked for 18th October! And my 28wk one for 8th December where I will also have all the glucose/diabetes tests done.

So excited today, it really feels real!! Can't stop looking at jellybean - so amazing to think lil bean is growing away inside me. We are overjoyed it's finally happening for us














EDD is 4th March 2011!!


----------



## Lulu-belle

OOOhhh Kizzy Mouse i am so really excited for you. And yes of course it is really happening now - and not long to go!  When is the actual DATE


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks Lulu - 4th march!!!


----------



## alexine

Great news Kizzy!!!  
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy, that's wonderful news!!! Can I just ask, did you have any side effects from the prednisolone? Just wondering whether to expect anything


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - I did in the first few weeks of taking the pred - I was quite jittery and anxious and found it hard to sleep. Also I ate like a horse - good thing I'm pregnant or I'd seriously have to diet LOL   

What dose will you be on?


----------



## chuzzle

Hi everyone,

I'm afraid I don't know everyone on here for personals, but I do scan through from time to time. Hope you are all doing OK.

Our first IVF was negative on 16th July, and yesterday we had our follow-up appointment at OFU. Thankfully it was a very different experience to our previous (and first) meeting with a consultant ("way too old, no point even trying, know a good clinic in Spain for Donor Eggs" etc). We saw a lovely lady who was encouraging and helpful.  She talked us through the cycle, including which of our 4 embryos divided in what way - we'd not been told this before - and actually 3 of the 4 were 8 cell 'nice' embryos by day 3.  She still kept referring to Age as being the biggest determining factor, but recommended that we try another cycle but on a Short Protocol.  OK, didn't quite recommend it, but when I asked about it she said they don't publicise it as a method because Long Protocol is tried and tested, and what their stats are based on.  Given that, as she put it, "time is of the essence", she is happy for us to do it.  There is no evidence that it provides a better response, but should be at least the same (which she thought wasn't bad). From my point of view the down-regging was definitely the worst part (not so much physically, but hormonally and emotionally - DH would vouch for this!) so if we can avoid this, so much the better.  I also can't get my head round the idea of shutting down a system which is apparently struggling to function anyway if we don't need to.

Huge ramble over, but a quick question... Apparently the cycle will start on Day 2 with Gonal-F injections (375 max dose as before) with Cetorelix injections each morning as well from Day 5 to stop natural ovulation.  Does anyone know if there is an initial scan at this time, to check how follicles are before stimming?

So sorry to go on, it's such a lot to take in and it does help to write it all down.  And to know that there are ladies out there who understand what we're going through...

x


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy:  Thanks for that info.  I think I’m on 25mg per day; what were you on?  Not looking forward to any jitteriness, I was bad enough on DHEA, yikes!

Chuzzle:  Welcome.  No worries about the long post, we’ve all had our bouts of thread bulimia here and chucking up over everyone else!    Re your protocol, which clinic are you at?  Most clinics don’t want to DR more, ahem, experiences ladies like ourselves, as the system may take too long to crank back up again.  And it’s sooo much easier to have a SP.  I think you mean your LH suppression drug will be cetrotide, no?  This is the antagonist SP.  Usually 450 is the max dose, but 375 shouldn’t be much different; I’ve asked for max at 450 as a ‘just in case it makes all the difference’ measure!  You’ll have a baseline scan the day you start your injections; ask what your antral follicle count is on this day… for me, I usually grow the follies that are there, but we’re all different and more can pop up.  You’ll get another scan probably on about day 6 or 7, and then further scans dependent on how your follies are growing.  Ask away if you want anything more.

Jo
x


----------



## hope25

Hi All

Jo_11..wow..i have never had such detailed info...thanks so much for passing on all your wonderful knowledge...i will definatley ask about my antral follicle count next time...save me guessing every day how many eggs i have a chance with....

I think you should get an honorary degree.
thanks again hun...i have learnt soooo much just from your one post,,,,  bless you

take care all....i will be praying and eagerly looking out for more BFPs from our 40+ eggies...    
hope25
xx


----------



## chuzzle

Jo_11 - Thank you, thank you, thank you! I've been struggling to find out much information about Short Protocol - should have just asked on here to begin with...

I did ask about increasing Gonal-F, but my clinic (Oxford Fertility Unit) use 375 as maximum.  The reason we were given is that "each follicle only has a maximum number of receptors that can be stimulated, so any more than this does not increase the effect". They seemed to think I responded fairly well ("for my age"...aaah!), in as much as I had 6 follicles and 4 eggs (consultant said two thirds is a reasonable result). We also managed 100% fertilisation which we were pleased about.

The good news is that we can start quite soon - BFN was a couple of weeks ago, so need one AF, can then ring the clinic to order drugs, and book in on Day 1 of AF after that, which makes it the first half of September. Good to have rough dates to look forward to. Another quick question actually - as this was our first try, will my cycle go haywire for a while, or should it go back to normal?  Always been 28 days exactly, but not sure if this will still be the case.

Thanks, and sorry again for all the brain-picking!
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo, I was only on 10mg


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy:  OMG not sure I'm looking forward to the pred now    I'll have to ensure I take it first thing in the morning, then I may be down off the ceiling by bed time   

Hope25:  Awww, you'll make me blush    Glad to be of service.  

Chuzzle:  As with Hope25, I'm just pleased to be able to help out a fellow FF.  I used to be the girl asking all the questions, but now I seem to be the one able to answer, so it's just repayment for all the advice I've had.  Interesting that you're at Oxford; I'm based in Reading   Just to be 'warned' although sure you'll be fine; you'll need to have a minimum of 4 follies to go to EC there... I just know a couple of girls who've had to change to my clinic (The Lister) when they discovered they had less follies (something to do with protecting stats!).  As you said though, you had 6 last time (and 100% fertilisation, yey!), so fingers crossed for lots on your next go.  I've always found that my cycle goes straight back to my standard 28 days, so hopefully you'll be OK.  The vast majority of UK clinics set the max dose at 450iu but I'm not sure 375/450 makes much different.  The SP is so much easier than the LP that's for sure.  And don't you worry about the brainpicking, I'm just pleased to help.  Let me know if you want to know anything more.  

Jo
x


----------



## alexine

Hello girls!

A quick me question....does it really make a big difference if you shoot up and hour earlier or later than you usually do? Need to go out this eve and won't be able to take my gear with me...getting down to the wire with the stimming and don't want to mess it up!

*Chuzzle* Welcome! 

Hope everyone is doing okay!    

xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:  An hour either side is fine


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine - don't think an hour or so will matter   
Jo - sorry for putting you off - good thing is the symptoms didn't last that long - just a couple of weeks


----------



## alexine

Thanks girls!
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy:  Don't worry hun, I'd rather be prepared for the worst.  Plus, as we girls know, the side affects don't always affect everyone the same... I had a look at the leaflet in the pack and it says can bring on euphoria... I'm hoping for some of that!!!  xxx


----------



## ElsieF

Hi girls,

Chuzzle, I have been on the short protocol 3 times now. I was scanned for andral follicle count as part of the initial investiations. To be honest it wasn't that helpful except to check I had some follicles at all (!) The andral count suggested that my left ovary was only half working, but subesquent IVF's have proven that not to be the case. In fact, it is better than my right one! (so wrongly maligned - poor thing.) I think the doc mainly used it to decide the quantity of drugs. I know he is aiming for 10-12 eggs each time. I have been on 300 Gonal F for all 3 tries. This is on the basis that it is getting the 'right' number of eggs. he said any more may give more eggs but they won't be as good quality (and I presume the drugs would extra stress my ovaries? they feel stressed enough!)    

When I started the protocol my first scan was day 7, then 10, then every time day 12 has been EC. One time I has my first scan on day 5 (because I was travelling with work for a few days after that) and although it was reassuring to see that I had some folicles, it wasn't a good indicator of the end result. 
Reading some of the posts on this site - the short protocol seems Much easier! injecting for only 10 days seems a breeze compared with all this downregging & waiting stuff..!   I am very glad I haven't been doing that - and slightly apprehensive that the doc said he wants me to do that when we use our frosties!

hope everyone else is well and full of     

x
elcf


----------



## ElsieF

ps have a good night out Alexine!


----------



## jo_11

Elcfoxy:  The clinic should always scan you before you start stimming, to ensure there are no cysts when you start (as these can suck up all the meds).  They can do the AFC when they do this (it's only a question of counting what's there).  The AFC changes from month-to-month.  Agree that SP is soooo much easier, I couldn't be doing with all the DR faffing!!


----------



## alexine

Hello girls!

Look like EC is going to be Friday.....a little nervous. 

Hope everyone is doing okay!     

xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

GOOD LUCK FOR FRI ALEXINE


----------



## Lady Hope

Hello FF ladies,  I have been a voyeur on your thread for a few days now and I have been through every emotion with you. Please can I join? Your PMA is wonderful!  There is so much support and advise. Congratulations to Kizzymouse, Sezy and Mind on their lovely bumps.  I have just had my 2nd ICSI cycle and testing officially friday, however, AF is here and this is whi I'm here so I can put some belief back in myself that we can do it over 40!  Please excuse the limited emotion pics as I'm very very green about using sites in general !   I have made so many notes from you as to what I need to do now and thank you, thank you!
I was all prepared go down the DE road after the 1st cycle but the doc advised me not to-at that point I wasn't aware of the DE shortage in the UK-naive! I now know so much more from your posts. I've had 2 tx at ACU Leeds. 1st one was NHS funded and that's it for my post code.
I've been struggling with my weight-BMI 28- and will use this inbetween treatment time to get fit and lose some pounds.  I will also be asking a lot more questions on the meds and tests that I can have before tx number 3. I have no idea what my ovarian reserve is for example. Thank you lovely FF ladies for your wisdom and research and I just hope I can bring something into the group and repay you in some way!  
xxx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Just a quick reply, LadyHope,
You mentioned that you don't know what your ovarian reserve is. If you ask your consultant (or maybe even your GP, I don't know about that) for an AMH test this will give some indication of your ovarian reserve, at least, that's what it's supposed to do. It seems a bit surprising your clinic has done two ICSIs without doing this test, as they did the AMH for me before my (failed) IVF to get some idea of possible response to the stimming drugs. Just worth asking about if they haven't offered it. (I had to pay separately for mine, as it wasn't one of the NHS tests; it was about £97 I think.)
Good luck and look forward to following your progress on this thread.
chocolatefudge xx


----------



## Lady Hope

Thank you Chocolatefudge, the unit did send me and DH for bloods
but they never told us what they were testing, I thought HIV, and
I'm ashamed to say, I never asked. I just put blind faith in them. 
What I've learned from this wonderful thread is how much it pays
to ask the questions and research. When we have our follow up
appointment I will be asking to see exactly what they found. 
My folder the doc brings in is full of my info that I've not seen. My AFM 
results is one result I'd love to know about. Thank you for the
quick reply Chocolatefudge. Xxx


----------



## Lady Hope

AMH! I don't even know how to abbreviate it. Sorry. Xx


----------



## ElsieF

I am not sure if we are talking about the same test here.. (maybe not as I was told this one is really expensive) but both my gynaecologist and ivf dr said that once you get old (  ) age is a better indication of IVF success than the test. They both said that the test is good at identifying if ladies in their 20's and 30's have unexpectedly low ovarian reserve, but by the time you are our age then egg quality (rather than quantity) is the overriding factor, so their advice was not to waste money on the tests.

elcf


----------



## Lady Hope

Thanks Elecfoxy for your reply.  
That's useful to know and it does sound like the same test.  I don't like the 'old' factor    indicator 
either.  I will ask about egg quaility as no embryos were frozen so I wonder how viable the
embryo was that was transferred, both times.
I had 8 eggs and 6 fertilised 1st ICSI and 7 eggs and 7 fertilised 2nd ICSI.  I have to have a single
embryo transfer as I'm high risk of 2nd trimester m/c due to damaged cervix due to the LLETZ surgery
.  I'm being really naughty and should be working now-the boss keep lurking- but all i can think about is us and how we will
all be mothers eventually.


----------



## Lady Hope

Hi girls,  I've just spoken to my acupuncturist to tell her the sad news and I asked her about supplements and that I was after a tailored approach as there are so many out there and I've made lots of notes on what everyone is using.  I want to make sure that what I do take is right for me.  She recommended a phone 
consulation with the Zita West clinic in London.  I'll be doing that in the next fews weeks and I will let you know how I get on.  xxx


----------



## hope25

Hello Ladies
Alexine&#8230;lots of good luck for ec tomorrow&#8230;the drugs will make you feel lovely and drousy so pamper yourself and take it easy on the mind and body.  
Ladyhope&#8230;a big welcome&#8230;and a big hug  &#8230;so sorry hun for AF getting you this month..dont give up..I used to lurk for ages before having the courage to leap into this forum..its so supersonic you have to hit the ground running&#8230;although it has slowed down a touch recently. Your BMI of 28 sounds perfect..but eating healthy is always a good thing so good on you..lots of us here are not giving up on our own eggs yet&#8230;so yes&#8230;there is always hope   
Afm..i have started DHEA for over a week now&#8230;I had my hysteroscopy on day 9 of this cycle and am currently on day 14&#8230;but have developed slight nausea and very sore boobs&#8230;don't know why..could it be the DHEA?..any thoughts anyone??  
Hope you lovely ladies are all doing well and proactively moving closer to our BFP goals&#8230;   
Lots of luv and luck
Hope 25 xx


----------



## Lady Hope

Thanks you for the warm welcome Hope25.  I was lurking for a while and I so enjoyed your 'conversations' I will not give up hope! I wish I could help you with your symptoms but I'd not heard of DHEA until reading this thread.  I am thinking of asking for a hysteroscopy when I attend my follow up.  How was yours? 

Me and DH are off to Gretna Green on saturday for our wed ann.  We got married there last year.  I was hoping to be celebrating with an orange juice.  I'll be having wine instead as I'm allowing myself some wallow time before taking control again.

Have a lovely evening ladies and lotsof and  xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All just a quick one from me. First of all Welcome Lady Hope - I too am sorry to hear of your dissapointment but  Hope 25 is right just stay positive and dont give up. I dont think i have ever read of anyone who didnt go through at least a few dissapointments before finally achieving the end goal

HOPE 25 - I have been on DHEA for a few weeks now and have not had those effects just a bit (ok at times alot!) irritable
hello to everyone else and hope all well


----------



## Sezy

Hey ladies,

OMG - way too much going on for me to catch up on - and new ladies too!!!!

Just wanted to let you all know that I've not abandoned you - just been keeping a low profile until I knew what was going on with me, plus I've been really busy in the clinic...lots of depressed and sad peeps out there   

Anyway, I had my '12 week' scan (10 weeks in reality, but gotta go with the flow of the midwives!) on Tuesday.  I was petrified after last time, and I burst into tears when we went into the scanning room as i was so scared of a repeat of that day in January   BUT........baby was there, wrigging away like mad, and is getting so big now at 6cm!!!!  And he has little arms and hands, and long legs with tiny feet - AMAZING!  Poor sonographer had a hard time seeing the nuchal fold as baby was laying on his side    But with some very clever manipulation of the scanning thingy, he managed to get the vital measurments - Nuchal fold was 1.4mm, so well withing the range indicating low risk for downs, but we need to get the blood test results to be certain.

BTW, DH and i get boy vibes, which is why I am saying 'he' - but we could be totally wrong!

I'm starting to get a little bump now - mostly bloat, but i cant suck it in easily like I could before!

So, dreams do come true and miracles do happen - I thought it never would for me, and here I am with a very wriggly bubs on board!  Cant wait until I can feel it!

Keep the faith ladies - I does happen!

Sezy
xxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy - that's amazing -so pleased for you!!   

I'm 10 weeks tomorrow and can't believe it still!
I have been feeling so grotty and think I may get signed off work for 2 weeks - see if I feel better after 12 week mark - I had a wriggler on last scan on Monday too - amazing isn't it?   

My next scan is at about 13 and a half weeks - then the 20 week one after that.
Glad to "see" you - was getting worried


----------



## kizzymouse

I just noticed your siggy - HB was 160bpm at 18mm - on monday's scan my jellybean was 25mm but HB was 126bpm - is that slow? Midwife and consultant said all was normal and going well    
Unless I read it wrong.  
I'm just a worrier!


----------



## LemonD

Ladies,

Can you help?  I'm due to have EC tomorrow, but have a feeling that I may have already ovulated.  Have that fullness feeling low down and really watery CM.

Had 10 follies on Monday and only 7 on Wednesday and having EC tomorrow.  Does this sound right to you, or like me does it sound completely wrong?

So worried that I'm going to get there  tomorrow and that I'll have zero follies left.

If anyone can help, please post a comment, as I'm going out of my mind.

Jo xx


----------



## alexine

Hi *Jojopink*

I'm going for egg collection tomorrow too for the first time so I'm no expert, but it is possible that you haven't lost follies, but on your second scan they took measurements and accounted for larger more mature ones.
Also the nurse told me that CM is very normal before EC.
One of the other ladies might be more experienced in this department than me.

Wishing you lots of     for your EC tomorrow!

Good luck!
xxxA


----------



## LemonD

Alexine,

Good luck to you too - let us know how you get on.  Hope all my follies are still there!

Jo xx


----------



## alexine

Thanks!
I hope so for you too Jo! Hang in there...fingers and everything crossed for you tomorrow!
    
xxA


----------



## GIAToo

jojo - don't panic - CM is very common, due to all the oestrogen in your body from stimming.  You'll be fine   

Alexine - good luck for tomorrow hun         

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## LemonD

Arh, thanks girls.  I knew you'd make me feel better.   

Jo xx


----------



## rubyring

Hello all, just a quick one from me. We are here in Norway, scan tomorrow! If I have responded like last time I think EC will be Monday, though I've had 1 day less of stims so who knows? I think I was more than ready last time.

Alexine - good luck for tomorrow
Sezy - so happy for you that everything's fine, was beginning to get worried
Hi to Lulu, Giatoo, Jo11 & everyone else.
Welcome to the new girls   & Jojo, if you're on down reg drugs still they stop you ovulating. (I have to keep on the nasal spray along with the stimming jabs.)
Right off now to do some reading or trawl the channels for something in English x


----------



## Lady Hope

Hi Girls

Thanks Lulu-belle for the positive post.  This is a bend in the road, not the end.

Alexine and Jojopink- I hope you got lots of eggs today. 
Blueberryuk- Good luck for Monday

Sezy and Kizzymouse- I'm so thrilled for you both.  Seeing your babies must have been so emotional for you.

I had my official pregnancy test today-obviously negative- and booked my follow up with the doctor for august 23rd. I came home had a glass of wine and chocolate-still wallowing at the moment.

Hello to all everyone  and lots of


----------



## jo_11

Best of luck to the EC ladies... Look forward to hearing of your 'harvests'!

Hi to everyone else. Sorry it's been radio silence from me, I've had the week from h£ll. Still, it's the weekend now, yey! Have a good one everybody.

Jo
x


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Hiya ladies

Been posting on FF for almost two weeks and just found this page which suits me 100% as 40 and using my own eggs as never thought about using anybody elses.

I tried IVF 7yrs ago with ex-DH which none worked now going through 4th IVF with DH of 5 yrs. At no point did NHS or private hopsital suggest using donor eggs so never really thought about it.

Having 4th scan Saturday 7th Aug which is day 14 on FSH as follics are growing slowly, last scan on Thursday 5th showed my follicles to be 20,16,15,13,12,8 and a few 5's, hoping the middle sized follics have grown for tomorrow as hospital are thinking that ec will take place on Monday 9th August. 

Got upset a few times today and thinking about what is going to happen and keep thinking it will end up been bad news of 2ww that is if my follics have eggs in them which will hopefully be fertilised by DH sperm. Also thinking my age is a big bad fat negative thing!!!!  

Will keep you posted tomorrow on how my baby journey is coming along

Love Debs
x


----------



## alexine

Hello Girls, 
A bit disappointed today. Only 6 of my 10 eggs were mature and 4 of those fertilsed.  Should be interesting to see what happens...

Hope everyone is doing okay.     
xxA


----------



## mimi41

Alexine four is a good number, one of my four is in the cot sleeping.  Good luck hun


----------



## alexine

Thanks Mimi fingers crossed. I feel a little flat...I hope my eggs are okay.    
Hope you are keeping well,
xxA


----------



## jo_11

Alexine: You're bound to feel a little flat, having suddenly gone from 10 to 4. But Mimi's testament that there is light at the end of the tunnel. And 4's a fabulous number. There's a lady on my thread who had 4 embies and she went to blasts and had one frozen, so there's always hope. Just got to remember that it only takes one. So is today day one? Poss ET tomorrow, Mon or Wed then. How exciting! Best of luck.

Debs: Welcome to the thread. And good luck with your scan today and EC Mon. Yes, we can't get away from the fact that age is a factor for all of us ttc but it sounds like there are some good follies there with you, and hopefully luck is on your side and one of them is 'the one'. I say luck, as I do think that has a part to play... The right egg meeting the right sperm at the right time.

Jo
x


----------



## alexine

Hi Debs good luck with your EC on Monday!    

Thanks Jo for the encouraging words...just have a weird feeling that since only 6 of the 10 were mature and 4 fertilised that there is something wrong with my eggs. Anyway will find out one way or another.....it looks like I'll be going in on Monday which is sort of a day 3.5.    

xxxA


----------



## Sezy

Alexine - I went from 8 eggs to just 4 embies and only 2 at grade 1.......and now one of those is wriggling away inside me at nearly 13 weeks along!  Keep the faith hon!

Kizzymouse - I think 126bpm is fine: I think the 'healthy' range is anything from 110 to 180 bpm.  It levels out at around 12 weeks though it does fluctuate according to fetal activity, stress of the mother etc.  So I wouldn't worry hon - I'm sure they'd have said something if there was something wrong.

I forgot to say that bubs was 6cm crown to rump on Tuesday - he seems to be getting so big so fast!  I popped in to update my acupuncturist yesterday and he looked at the bump that is developing and told me to expect a big baby!  He reckons I'm in for a 9 pounder!!  Yikes! I've got to get that out of me yet   

xxxxxx


----------



## hope25

Hello girls&#8230;hope you are all well
Ladyhope&#8230;so sorry for your news&#8230;big hug&#8230;we have all gone through step backs but are still hopeful&#8230;keep smiling and you never know..
Alexine&#8230;4 is a good number&#8230;you only need one at the end of the day so 4 to choose from is still good and depending on your clinic they might put 3 back..stay positive hun..see sezy&#8230;she is testament to what can happen

Sezy&#8230;so happy to hear the little one is doing well&#8230;please keep us updated frequently&#8230;it really does give us all hope and something to aspire to&#8230;I feel like it is a thread baby&#8230;for all of us &#8230;to give us all hope&#8230;

Afm-I had a hysteroscopy on day 9 of this cycle. My cycles are ususally 30-35 days long ..i bled for a couple of days after the hysterocopy (it was only a diagnostic..and a biopsy taken but nothing operated on)&#8230;and then the bleeding stopped for a week&#8230;yesterday I started bleeding again..today it is almost like a light period&#8230;can any of you ladies who have experience of hysteroscopy tell me if mid cycle bleeding is common as I am worried..i have never bled mid cycle ever..i did ring the hosptial and the secretary to the Dr said not to worry it will settle but I am not convinced all is ok. Sorry for the worry&#8230;just wanted to run it past you ladies&#8230;I have more faith in the wide breadth of experience of you all then any single doc or sec..

Lots of luv to all
Hope25
xx


----------



## jo_11

Hope 25:  I had a hysteroscopy in March, also at day 9.  I didn't bleed before my next cycle (I'm a 28 day girl) but the next AF was quite light.  I was surprised at how quickly I healed, and I didn't have any pain whatsoever; in fact I felt marvellous after (bit weird, I know!).  However, I did do lots of research and it's largely expected to bleed, so I was unusual I believe.  So, essentially I think I'm saying I don't think you have a thing to worry about, esp if the clinic are saying you're fine.  I'd get back in touch if the bleeding gets heavy but it sounds normal.  Let's hope they've blown away any cobwebs, and made a beautiful home in there for your future babe.  xxx


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls thanks for the good vibes...I'm thinking divide divide!!    
If I get 4 that are in the running I will be very grateful!

*
Hope25* I hope you are feeling better soon! 
*LadyHope* Sending you a  and lots of   
*Sezy* Your great news with your little one is so encouraging. I'm going to focus on that!   
*Kizzy* Glad everything is going well for you.   
*
Jo and Mimi* Thanks for your words if wisdom. Mimi hope you 3 are keeping well and Jo your tx is coming up isn't it?

Hello to *Gia Hopex3 Blueberry Mind Jojopink Fraggles *and anybody else I might have missed. 

Keep well,
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Alexine: that's the spirit; divide, divide, divide, divide... Have you been listening to the Zita CD per chance?? Yes, my cycle's coming up, just waiting for the witch to arrive; she's due tomorrow. Can't believe how relaxed I feel about it, I'm feeling all 'que sera sera'. I guess being my 3rd go I kind of know the drill now. I do however reserve the right to panic at any time


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Hiya ladies  

Alexine - so pleased with your results so far I pray for you that your eggs keep growing ready for et.      

Hope25 - get well soon  

LadyHope - Keep hoping and wishing and dreams will hopfully come true for you  

Had 4th scan today and I have 3  possibly 4 good follicles there ready for EC on Monday at 12noon. Have to take HCG at 12 midnight OMG!!! Keep trying to stay positive and hope that there are eggs on those follicles and then hope that DH sperm like them  

Lets keep up the  ladies 

Love Debs
x


----------



## alexine

Hang in there Debs! Sending you good vibes.....    
xxA


----------



## alexine

Hi* Jo* yes I have been listening to the Zita west cd regularly...it seems to help keep me from going up the tree! 

Wishing you all the best with your next tx!   

Keep well,
xxxA


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls!

Tomorrow is ET day for me....feeling a bit anxious. I hope there is something there for me to put back.
Done Zita West today twice! 

Hope everyone is doing okay!    
xxxA


----------



## hopehopehope

alexine - wishing you so much            - let me know how many they've purt back and how many cells there are. Hope it goes well for you honey. 


Hi to everyone else, i'm keeping a low profile as still down in dumps over bfn. Hope ya'all ok xx


----------



## alexine

Thanks *Hopex3*! I think the plan is to put 3 back if there are 3! 
I'm sorry to hear you are feeling low.   Remember the positive feedback that Stepan gave you for your next tx!   

Keep well,
xxxA


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Ladies after et do you sit around for 2 weeks doing nothing basically what should i avoid doing.    Love Debs x


----------



## jo_11

Alexine: Lots of positive vibes for ET today; I'm sure it'll all go smoothly and you'll be PUPO before you know it.

Debs: All the best for EC; hope they get lots of perfectly ripe ones and that DH provides a spectacular sample  As for the 2ww, don't have any baths, no jiggy-jiggy with DH and keep any exercise gentle. Max caffeine one a day, better none, and I think that's about it. You'll find threads on here that talk about eating pineapple, esp the core, but I tend to steer clear as pineapple's one of the things which can be used to induce labour. Think that's about it, other than directing lots of positive thoughts towards those beautiful embies.

Hopex3: Sorry you're still feeling down hun. Looks from your sig though that you'll soon be getting ready to gear up for your next round at Reprofit though. It'll be so much less stressful as you know the drill now. x

Hi to Sezy, Mind, GIAToo, Bleberry, Lulu-Belle, Hope25, Mimi and all the other lovely ladies.

AFM, just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start. She was due yesterday but no signs as yet. I've worn some nice knickers today to try and tempt her out; that usually does the trick  And I've brought my Synarel spray to work just in case she does make an appearance.

Jo
x


----------



## Mind

Jo you do make me laugh with your ‘white tempting panties’. I love it. See throughout all this, great to see we keep our humur! Weird isn’t it, suddently we’re willing the witch to arrive and we’re off again. 

Debs, yeah do nothing. No carrying at all. No jiggy jiggy for sure and just do as little as possible. I was in Athens for the first five days with my mum after EC. It was hilarious, cos she was carrying all the bags and moving the sun loungers. She’s an old lady and I felt like such a *****. In the end, I just pretended to help her!!! Just enjoy and relax. 

Hope 3 – I was thinking about you since I read your post last night. I felt so bad to hear that you’re ‘down in the dumps’ but I couldn’t imagine a more expressive way of saying how you feel. That says it all!!!!! And I sooo feel that too for you. It’s just a bummer. But you’ll be back on the case in October, which is not long now. Time to feel rubbish before you feel better I guess. Sweetheart, if I can make it happen, there’s hope (x3 even) for anybody!!!! It’ll be your turn soon hun.

Alexine – Im so thinking of you today. By the way – 4 fertilsed is great. It only takes one hun!!!!! I also had just two fertilised, so please don't worry.

Hope 25 – you’re quite right. I also learn tons from all these ladies and one thing I learnt is that some people bleed right the way through. Through tx. Through px. Through everything. So please don’t worry. If the Dr says it’s ok, then it’s probably ok.

Love M x


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls, just a quick one. Thanks for your good vibes!
Looks like I'm going in today...3 of my 4 are in the running but don't know the grade yet 4th one stopped at 4 cells. I hope my 3 are okay! 
Here I go...hope I get knocked up! 

Good luck Debs with your EC today! 
Jo hope AF rears her head today! 
Mind I am sure you are basking in the glow! 

Hope everyone else is okay!    
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine - tons of luck today sweetie - yes very soon you'll be knocked up!    

Debs - good luck to you too      2WW- take it easy as you can and try not to stress! 

JO - here's an af dance for ya!        

Mind - how are you preggers lady?   I feel a bit better today - Friday was hellish, couldn't keep anything down! Sat - not too bad still felt sicky, yesterday awful heartburn but managed to get outside for some fresh air - so far today I feel ok, just sipping my peppermint tea    The pressure is off now I'm signed off work for 3 weeks   

Hope x 3 - so glad you are going again in October ( day after my b day!) - don't give up - you will get there in the end           

Hello to everyone else


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls!
I managed to get 3 grade 1's on board....and I am relieved! 
Thanks so much for talking me out of the tree these last few days....now I enter the crawling the wall stage!

*Debs* I hope your EC went well today...I think *Blueberry* has hers today as well. Sending lots of   

Hope everyone else is doing okay! 

xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:  Many congratulations… now you’ve got the easy bit over and done with, just the matter of the 2ww to contend with, aaarrgghhh!  Seriously though, fabulous news on the 3 x grade 1’s on board.  Sending lots of positive implantation vibes to you.  Enjoy being PUPO.

Kizzy:  Thanks for the AF dance.  Still awaiting her appearance; fashionably late just when I don’t want her to be!  

Mind:  Yeah, well, gotta keep your sense of humour, eh.  My tempting knicks obviously weren’t enough… might have to move onto the Myla briefs tomorrow 

Blueberry:  Yes, of course, EC in Norway today; lykke til (apparently ‘good luck’ in Norwegian… yes, we like too )!

Jo
x


----------



## katie lou

Hello, 

Has/ is anyone trying the Scanhealth clinic in Norway?

Thanks,

Katie Lou


----------



## Lady Hope

Hello Ladies

Hopex3- Keep the faith.  I am and we WILL be mums.

Hope25- I've not had a hysteroscopy so i can't advise.  I will be asking the doc at my follow up on 23rd august whether it's an op I should have to increase my chances for next time. 

Jo- Keep relaxed, it can only help.  When you want the witch to arrive she never does!

Alexine- Fabulous news on the ET.  I'm sending you lots of PMA    for the 2ww.  

Deb- Welcome! and Blueberry- Hope your EC went really well

Mind, Kizzymouse and Sezy- Keep the posts coming with updates on your little beans!

Hello to Fraggles, Chocolatefudge, Elcfoxy, Jojopink, Mimi, Giatoo and lulu-belle


Me and DH went to Gretna Green for our 1st wedding anniversary-we got married there.  We paid and planted a tree the day after our wedding with the woodland trust and we wanted to see how it was growing aswell as having a romantic night in the hotel where we had our reception.  We walked up to the area where the trust had started planting 2 years ago and our tree had died!   It's just a dead twig.  I hope it's not a sign that we will never have a baby. I know it's irrational for me to think that but I can't help it! There were others that had died too and not a lot of new trees so the trust may have abandoned the project.  

I must keep positive.  The in between treatments is hard and sending me  loopy


----------



## kizzymouse

Aww Lady hope    I live very near to Gretna Green   

Alexine - well done on being PUPO!!


----------



## Lady Hope

Thanks for the   Kizzymouse.  I'll try and forget about the tree.  At least me and DH are still going strong.xx


----------



## alexine

*Lady Hope* I think coming across the tree would be upsetting and a shock for anyone....especially if you are already feeling vulnerable. Take care.  
xxA


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Hiya ladies    

Had my eggs collection today.  Originally had 6 follicles of which i had 3 eggs. Just received a call from CARE saying that all 3 eggs are mature enough to go on and have ICSI.

DH sperm wasn't quite what they wanted but understand all the stats and figures they quoted but we decided to go for ICSI considering i only had 3 eggs.

Will get update tomorrow on how they are growing ready for et on Thursday.

I was so down before i went in today but now I am feeling a hole lot more positive.        

Obviously will be praying for my eggs till Thursday      
Debs x
sending baby dust to everybody


----------



## jo_11

Well done Debs!  Let's hope there's a whole lotta love in the lab tonight


----------



## alexine

Hi Debs sending you lots of      for your embies!
Glad to hear you are feeling more upbeat!

xxA


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Thanks ALexine

Sending you lots of sticking vibes   for a big fat 

Love Debs
x


----------



## alexine

Thanks Debs...not counting my chickens but just glad that my eggs still seem to be okay. 
What a crazy trip this is!  It was difficult for me to keep up the PMA when I was waiting to find out if everything would be okay, but the Zita West mediation cd helped quite a lot. Also the girls here talked me out of the tree as well....  

Keep well,
xxA


----------



## hopehopehope

mind - you didn't let me know if your bfp was OE or DE??

Hi to everyone else


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Thought I'd try and brighten up this dreary, rainy Summer (??) day by posting a couple of jokes from a FF onmy clinic's thread...

You know you are trying to get pregnant when:
You look at your vegetarian sandwich and the alfalfa sprouts look like sperm . .

How many infertility patients does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
Screw in a lightbulb! Hmmm . . . do you think it might help? . . .

Happy Tuesday everyone 

xxx


----------



## ElsieF

Hanks Jo, you cheered me up


----------



## Sezy

Hiya, Just wanted to say HI   and let you know Im still lurking - just not much to say at the moment!

Can't believe its been a week since my 12 week scan! Crickey, that means I'm in my 14th week now  You'd think that seeing a healthy, wriggling baby would have really set my mind at rest, and it did for a few days.....but now I'm back to worrying again and am thinking of booking in a scan with my midwife (she used to be a sonographer and had a little cheap scanner at her health centre - she only does it on a Wednesday) just so I can see the baby Sezy is still doing OK. My next scan isn't until 20 weeks and that is 7 weeks away on 27th September! Hopefully a growing belly will reassure me!!

*Kizzy* - wow, sorry to hear you're still suffering with nausea and stuff - that should start to fade over the next couple of weeks or so: as you know, I've not really had much of all that although I have been gagging on my toothbrush for about a week now, which isn't nice  . Boobs got sore at around 10 weeks and then faded off, and now they get sore on and off, mostly at night - but I'm now in my 'd' cup bra's and they look like a flippin' road map, with all the rather attractive blue veins! Starting to loose a lot of the bloating now, so its like I've lost weight, but this little belly is emerging out of the flubber  And I'm sure I felt little one one wriggling last night whilst I was lying still in bed - I'm told its too early to feel anythng and that any feelings are just gas...but if that was gas its the strangest gas_ I've _ever had! It was like a little fluttering feeling, like being tickled on the inside (made me giggle - DH thought I'd lost the plot!).

I may not be posting much, but you are all very much in my thoughts as you go through your various treatments and I'm sending happy, preggo vibes your way!

When are we going to organise another meet up? I really enjoyed the last one - and with luck, there'll be a few more blossoming bumps at the next one......this time next year we could all be meeting up with our prams!!!!

Lots of love,

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All just a quick one from me - Firslty Congratulations to Alexine and Debs on your good news. Really pleased for you both! big    to both of you
LADY HOPE  it will happen for all of us keep the faith. And sometimes a Tree really is just a Tree despite what we attach it! Also look at it this way. Often the old has to move out of the way for the new. Perhaps this is more a positive omen of birth and change rather then a negative one. SEZY, - Hey there glad to hear from you - and makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside hearing about your little wriggler. I know you cant help but worry but I honestly think you have nothing to fear at this point. Keep the stress levels low. KIZZYMOUSE - Have you tried saltines for the nausea? Apparantly sure fire. That and ginger ale. (both old wives tales but you never know)Big hello to GIATOO, JO11 BLUEBERRY UK MIND, HOPEX3 and everyone else out there hope you are all doing okKATIE LOU - Not sure whether anyone replied but BLUEBERRYUK is at Scanway I believe


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone,
Sezy - great news, sounds like all is fine with you
Lulu - hi good to hear from you, love your positive attitude always
Jo11 - you'll be glad to hear it's still cloudy & drizzly here in Norway, I'm sure UK is warmer & sunnier?
Debs - good luck for Thurs
Katielou - I'm at Scanhealth Klinikk Hausken now. Sorry not much energy at the mo for writing loads, best thing to do is read all the Norway threads. I read loads!
Alexine - wow 3 grade 1s how fab! Good luck!
Hi to Giatoo & everyone else

Well we had EC yesterday, got 5 eggs out. However the procedure was worse than last time, much more painful & I felt awful after, really thought I was going to be very sick. I wasn't but it was close! Last time I walked back to the hotel - very slowly, this time it had to be a cab. Was in a lot of pain yesterday & took lots of paracetomol, today I'm still very tender & on the pain killers. I think it was harder for the doc to get the eggs out on one side this time.
Anyway I was pleased with 5! And today they say that 4 have fertilised. We have embryo transfer tomorrow. Does it make much difference 2 or 3 day transfer? I asked them & sounds like they normally do 2 day here & best place for embryos is back inside.
Also I want to ask you ladies how long you have been on drugs after? I have started on the cyclogest, continuing the prednisolone & clexane. So those 3 drugs, how long should I take them for? I want to make sure I get enough on prescription while I'm here as it's harder t contact them by phone. I am going to be assertive!


----------



## jo_11

Elcfoxy:  Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad.

Kizzy:  Thanks for the AF dance; she's arrived!  Hope you're feeling better.

Sezy:  Good to hear from you.  Lovely to hear you so happy; guess the worrying bit doesn't ever end until you see your babe in your arms... then you just need to worry for the next 18 years or so!  You've got past the important milestone; well done sweetie.

Lulu-Belle:  How's things with you?  Next steps decided?  You forgot to say  

Blueberry:  Ooo, you've just posted.  Well done on getting four lovely embies!  Good luck for ET.  Re the drugs, you'll need to be on clexane for the 2ww and if pg, then until week 12, I believe.  Not sure about the other ones; am sure some of the other ladies will be able to help (although suspect until week 12, and the pred will need to be slowly weaned off).

Debs:  Have you had the call yet?

Alexine:  Trust you're looking after that precious cargo   

Katie Lou:  I hope you get the answers you're looking for (or at least the questions to ask!).

Hi to Mind, Hopex3, Hope25, GIAToo and Lady Hope.

AFM, AF arrived this morning.  I've done my first sniff, and have booked my baseline scan for tomorrow morning.  So, I guess it's all go for me!  Feeling quite nonchalant about the whole thing this time around (I guess I know the drill now).

Jo
x


----------



## alexine

*Jo*     

*Blueberry* Great news about your 4!! How many does your clinic usually put back? Sorry to hear you suffered some really bad pain after EC. I hope you are starting to feel better and good luck with ET tomorrow.   

*Kizzy* Hope you are feeling better as well. 

*Jojopink* Hope you are doing okay and that everything went well with you EC.   

Hello * Hopex3 Mind Hope25 Gia Lulu Fraggles Debs Sezy Elcfoxy Katielou LadyHope*

I hope I haven't missed anyone.

Keep well,
xxxA


----------



## Sezy

*Blueberry* - Yay for your embies! I had a day 2 transfer on my first treatment and got PG, and so have lots of other ladies  I can't help you with all the meds, but my protocol was this: I started the steroid (dexamethasone - similar to the prednisolone) when I started the stimms and I stayed on them until I was 6 weeks preg (that is 6 weeks after EC) and you have to wean off. I started Crinone (progesteron vaginal gel) the day of EC and on it until 12 weeks post EC - I wasn't told whether to wean off or just stop, so I have decided to wean off over the next couple of weeks. I know these are different meds to you, but they serve the same purpose, so it might help you.......

*Jo* - Yeah, I guess there will always be worry now  I do think about it sometimes and think ' OMG, what have I done!!!', but then I reckon there will be a lot of fun and loveliness as well to balance it all out.....but I won't pretend that its not all a bit daunting - after all, I've lived a very carefree life for 40 years, and its going to change very soon!!! I can't wait to see our little one though....even on the scan I was like 'oh look hon, we made that!' - a really magical moment 

*Kizzymouse* - I have just realised that one of the reasons I've not really had nausea is because my acupuncture chap has been doing anti-nausea work on me  Might be worth a try hon!!! And also, for those rare moments when I have felt a bit icky, I found these ginger sweete called Gin Gins...they come in hard and soft varieties and they are completely yummy - you can even make them into a hot drink by melting them in boiling water - get them In Holland and Barret. Or just try chewing on a bit of fresh ginger root - not tasty but works wonders!

Sending everyone who is sniffing, jabbing, and all the other wonderful thigs we do to ourselves on this journey lots of    

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Yay Blueberry!!   good news on the fab 4 let us know how it goes
JO11- Glad things are underway for you - have good feelings for you on this round big      for you. Re our next plans it kind of goes like this 1.) take DHEA  AND 2.) try a la naturale  AND 3.) if win the lottery then go back for OE, OR 4.) If not win lottery then continue saving and target DE at Pedios early next year. 
I would dearly love to give it another go with our own but funds just dont allow currently. But with my Pollyanna hat on (never very far away as you all know!) I am always hopeful for option 2 (or even 3!) to work out and the 4 is definatley on the cards and in the plan.


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Well ladies      

Things are going from bad to worse     had a few tears today cause of it.........

My 3 eggs which we nicked named 'The 3 wise monkeys' didn't do too well over night, 2 of them didn't develop properly therefore we are left with one egg which is now called 'Bubbles' (Michael Jacksons monkey was called that).

Got to wait obviously to see how it develops overnight and keep      that we get good news tomorrow. 

Need to take my mind off things and food and the call of alcohol seems to be the only comfort that both DH and me have.

Debs
x      x


----------



## kizzymouse

Deb    Try be positive for your little embie - he's obviously a little fighter - good luck for ET hunny


----------



## Deb69Marshy

THANK YOU Kizzymouse for your kind words   fingers, legs everything is crossed for our little bubble


----------



## Lady Hope

Hi girls

Debs- I've said a prayer for your bubbles   Obviously a survivor.x

Blueberry- good luck with ET tomorrow

Lulu-belle- I love how positive you are.   Your plans are similar to mine. Enjoy   

Elecfoxy- 2ww is a nightmare and I hope you're keeping positive   only a few days to go

 to everyone

and Lots of


----------



## hopehopehope

Deb - how did it go with your embie?? Thinking of you - it's a difficult time and you need lots of    and support xoxo


----------



## jo_11

C'mon Bubbles! We all have everything crossed for you Debs. x


----------



## alexine

Thinking of you Debs!        
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

positive thoughts for little bubble


----------



## Deb69Marshy

GOOD NEWS LADIES    

Bubbles has grown overnight into a grade 2 egg with 3 cells this morning. Hospital said that they don't have any better success rates with grade 1 eggs so DOUBLE FINGERS crossed fro Bubbles. I was hopeing for a 4 cell egg this morning but it is less than 48 hrs since fertilisation so as the day goes on Bubbles should grow into a bigger bubble.

SO SO SO SO happy          but now dreading the 2ww as we all do

THANK YOU all for encourgaing BUbbles to grow last night please keep your thoughts with us.

LOve DEBS
xxx (3 kisses for 3 cell egg-Bubbles)


----------



## alexine

Great news Debs!!  I'm so happy for you that your embie is okay and well on it's way!  Good luck with ET!   
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Great news!


----------



## Sezy

Hey Debs,  We've not spoken before but I just wanted to say YAY for your embie!  I had a day 2 transfer on my first go and got a BFP, so day 2's do work - and remember, it only takes one and this one could be THE ONE!!!!  How exciting   

As for the 2ww, just fill your time with lovely things to do and keep occupied, and don't read anything into symptoms you may or may not be feeling - I had no symptoms on my 2ww and here I am 13 weeks gone, and other ladies get loads of symptoms with their BFP's.  The key is just to almost forget you've got an embie on board - difficult but not impossible!

    and    for you!

xxxxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hey Debs GREAT NEWS!!!!  Heres to your little bubbles a true fighter.     to both of you!!

Hello to everyone else out there and LADYHOPE - thanks - I find it difficult to be negative for too long my natural inclination is to believe that things can turn out well even if the odds are against me.


----------



## jo_11

Debs:  Fab news about baby Bubbles   Are you having the little 3-celler put back in today?  If so, good luck, and enjoy being PUPO.

Hi to everyone else.

Quick update from me... had my baseline scan today and all's good, so I start my stims tomorrow night, and back for a scan on Tuesday.

Jo
xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Jo11 good news and good stimming!


----------



## Sezy

Happy stimming Jo!!!!!


----------



## LemonD

Hey ladies,

Sorry I haven't been in touch following my EC last Friday.

It wasn't great news for me last week, but feeling a bit more positive now.

I had 7 follies but only one egg, but that little egg fertilised and became a 3 celler before it was put back in on Sunday (2 days after EC).

So Deb's, I'm pretty much in the same position as you.  

I'm hoping and praying that little embie keeps growing and sticks in the right place.

Now going out of my mind during the 2WW - have got some time booked of work, which probably wasn't the best thing in the world to do, but just wanted some "me" time and to take things easy.

Hope everyone is well.

Jo xx


----------



## Sezy

Latest from me:

Got my blood results today - low risk of Downs    So now we can tell everyone our happy news!  OMG, my mum is gonna fall over on the spot!!  DH and are are planning fun ways to tell people as no-one will expect this from us   

xxxx


----------



## jo_11

Sezy:  Fantastic news!!!!!  So, so happy for you; enjoy spreading your joy.  

Hi Lulu-Belle   Forgot to say btw, good luck with your plans... I like the 'winning the lottery' one   

(other) Jo:  Thanks for updating us on your news... that little embie will be going to blast at the mo, ready to snuggle in.  Hope you're able to find things to occupy yourself in the 2ww; I took time off last time which was fine but I really wished (in hindsight) that I hadn't spent so much time on my own; try and meet up with people if you can.  I still think they should put us in a coma for the 2ww!  

Jo
x


----------



## alexine

*Sezy* Fab news for you! You must be over the moon! 

*Jo* Great to hear all systems are go...sending you lots of    for the stabbing!

*Lulu* Hello sending lots of   !

*Jojopink* Lots of    for the 2ww. I'm with Jo...being put into a coma for 2 weeks sounds pretty good to me too! 

I Hope everyone else is okay!

xxxA


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hey Sezy big congrats really good news - And JOJOPINK - congrats on your little one!  and try to take it easy

Forum seems a happy place today!


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy - congrats! wow how did you keep it quiet for so long!!! Everyone now knows I'm pregnant LOL


----------



## Sezy

Its not been easy Kizzymouse!  Actually, my dear dad sussed me out a few weeks ago, and I couldn't deny it   ; I did tell him what had been going on after my mmc in January though (sometimes a gal just needs her dad!), so he was probably looking out for it! - but I asked him to keep it quiet from mum (they're separated) because I wanted to be sure everything was OK before making announcements (I'm afraid mc's make you very cautious!).  My two sister know because, well, I share stuff with my sisters   My brother doesn't know yet though.  Its not been too bad as we all live quite far apart so don't see each other often.

Very few friends know, and no-one in my DH's family know - they will be the most surprised   

Its weird - I was begining to think I'd never be in this position!

xxxxxx


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Bubbles going back in tomorrow-Thursday which not sure if classed as 3 or 4 days traferred as took eggs out on Monday, is MOnday classed as day 1 or is Tuesday day 1??

Debs
x

 to everybody ^fariydust^


----------



## jo_11

Debs, you're having a day 3 transfer; EC is day zero.  Congratulations!!!!  xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

jo-11  good luck with the stimming tomorrow , not long now before EC   

Sezzy - that's fantastic news,  i am over the moon for you xxx

alexine - how's it going?

Kizzy - ditto!!

Deb - good luck for tomorrow xx

jojopink - well done on being pupo and good luck for the 2ww ( don't you hate it!!)

Hi to lulu-belle and lady hope and giatoo, fraggles and suitcase if your out there!!

I'm feeling positive as I got a smiley face on my ovulation test stick yesterday which means ovulating today which is day15/16 - this is great as i usuallly ovulate on day 12 (think it's my high E2 levels) and never sure the eggs are quite mature. ALSO have ovary pain on Lhs which is a relief as there was nothing on the lhs for my IVF cycle, I've had a lot of pain so it must be  a whopper. DH and i tried last night to allow   24 hours to get there - made him do it again this morning which was a right palaver!!!!

Also have been reading more postives about DHEA so hoping this month or next will be a bfp so wont need ivf in October!!! 

ALSO after a very difficult  and blaming time with DH we are back on track  and i've sent him to his mum's for 2 nights so i can spend 48hours on FF!!


----------



## jo_11

Watch out girls! Hopex3 has a two day binge sess on FF planned... Thread bulimia warning   

Hopex3: Joking aside, it's lovely to hear you sounding so positive again. xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

oh dear it's nearly 2am and i'm still up googling dna fragmentation and what i can force DH into next!! So far, he needs to add brazil nuts to his diet and totally give up smoking! He's going to love this..


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3: My DH had/has high DNA fragmentation. We were told the only thing, other than the obv no smoking and no alcohol, would be to max out on antioxidants - vit C (1,000mg a day) and vit E (800 units - can't remember what the units were called).


----------



## Lulu-belle

http://www.bionews.org.uk/page_65435.asp thought might be of interest


----------



## rubyring

Morning all...

Well, 4 of the fertilised, 2 were put back yesterday, day 2. One was 3 cell, one 5 cell (obviously advanced!). The other 2 were not good enough to freeze. So fingers crossed, lots of    &     

Thanks Sezy for the info on all the drugs. It seems they advise clexane up to week 7, cyclogest up to preg test (or week 7 when I asked by email in between treatments) & prednisolone up to preg test. However I have loads of pred & will talk to my GP about the others if/WHEN we get that far. Just a bit concerned & trying to sort it out today as we're staying out here for a few days & I'll run out of clexane a day after we get home. Want the GP to write another prescription for me!
Today is the first sunny day, just as we're going! We have time to go into town later though to see what's going on - there's a jazz festival on so should be busier. Our flight to Oslo is at 8pm. We're staying with friends there then get home Monday night.

Lots of   to everyone especially all those on tx or the 2ww x


----------



## GIAToo

Lulu-belle - I posteda similar article on this a while ago. I agree with the last comment though "But fertility doctor and vice-chairman of the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists Dr Gillian Lockwood cautioned against some of the changes, saying: *'NICE seem to think that the best thing is to spend money on those with the best chance of a pregnancy; there is nothing fair about that at all'. *
Hear Hear! 

Congratulations to all the PUPO ladies         

Good luck to those having treatment right now      

GIA Tooxx


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls!

*Blueberry* Congrats on being PUPO!    
*Lulu* Interesting article...shame they are only now starting to come to their senses!
*Hopex3* I think the embies I have on board might be half brazil nut...ate 5 a day.
*Jo* Hope the stimming is going okay!

I hope everyone else is doing okay!   

This Crinone is lovely stuff  and I just keep feeling AF is on it's way...is this normal? Mild cramps and stuff...
xxA


----------



## LemonD

Alexine,

I'm feeling exactly the same - woke up this morning thinking AF was here, had usual pains and really thought it was going to be all over.  Feel like I'm going insane with this waiting.

Oh, and anyone got any tips for dealing with constipation (sorry TMI!)? The pessaries (well I think it's them) are causing all sorts of problems!

Debs - how you doing today?

Hope everyone else is well.

Jo xx

De


----------



## GIAToo

Alexine and Jojo - I had AF like pains and was convince AF was coming when I got my BFP.  Unfortunately pg symptoms are very similar to AF symptoms, so keep the faith       

GIA Tooxx


----------



## alexine

Thanks *Gia* for the reassurance. 
*Jojopink* Just bought myself a bag of prunes....  Lovely.... I hate them and they remind me of old ladies...
*Debs* How are you hanging in? 

Hope everyone else is doing okay!   
xxA


----------



## jo_11

Jojo and Alexine:  Hang in there ladies... the constipation with the bum bullets is really awful isn't it?  That's one of the reasons I'm going to ask for Gestone this time around; an intra-muscular injection sounded infinitely better than going with those awful things again!  I found you just had to wait until 'stuff' was ready to move, although it was slow progress, and I ended up with cramping... I was never sure what cramping was coming from my uterus and what from my bowels.  Ewwww, sorry, TMI 

Good to hear from you GIAToo 

x


----------



## alexine

Jo I thought I was supposed to put the Crinone up my woman's sacred place!   
xxA


----------



## LemonD

Alexine - that's where mine are going!    xx


----------



## LemonD

Might join you on the prunes Alexine, through gritted teeth - they're awful things.

Going to have to do something - it's been 4 days   .

Jo xx


----------



## alexine

Oh lord....drinking lots of warm water is supposed to help as well. Are you eating any seeds??
I reckon seeds and prunes...that should do it!...sorry I'm losing it a wee bit. 
xxA


----------



## sunnygirl1

Hi Ladies,

I am a poor responder and would like to hear your views about my situation.  I have just had my sixth IVF - only one follicle again... (The most I have produced is four, two once and one three times) and this produced an egg which has fertilised.  Last time, I decided to try for blastocyst with my single embryo - it didn't grow beyond two days so no transfer.  I'm considering doing the same again with happier results I hope.  Do you think I am mad risking no transfer again?  Do you think embies have a better chance in natural surroundings rather than in the lab?

I'd love to hear your views.  

Sunny xx


----------



## hopehopehope

HI Sunnygirl - is there a Sunnyboy or are you going it alone?? Have you tried DHEA (75mg ultra micronised  for 4 months beofre treatment) - it might help with egg quality.

Re risking no transfer i personally find the 2ww SOOOO hard i would rather not have it put back - but then there are LOADS of ladies who've had previously unsucccessful blasts transferred and got their bfp with a 2 day transfer. Go with your gut feeling and ask the clinic about embryo quality and fragmentation. More than 25% fragmentatino and there isn't a good chance. 

Alexine - when is you test date? My AF style pains didn't start till 11 days after EC and the cyclogest delayed AF so it was 16 days after EC. Seems very early for you to be having pains - which i hope is a GOOOODDD thing!!

thank you Jo -11 re the fragmentation - emilailed Stephan at Reprofit with sperm resilts and he said he didn't think we needed a fragmentation test - not sure why??

Well done Blueberry - fab news!! good luck for next 38 weeks!!!!!

Can anyone help me - had ovary pains since the weekend - got LH surge on tuesday so should have ovulated yesterday but still in quite a lot of pain - not when sitting , only when i'm walking, like a bad stitich. Am worried in case it's a cycst after last months ivf??


----------



## chrisgib

Hi Sunnygirl,

I had a similar dilemma today. I had one frozen emby, and it progressed well overnight last night so I was asking whether we should leave it till tomorrow to get it to blast. 

The embryologist told me that really that was only worth doing when you're trying to select the best embryo's and that it would thrive better in natural surroundings rather than artificial ones in the lab. I'm sure others will have had different advice, but this sounded quite logical to me so we went ahead with the transfer today.

Personally I wouldn't want to risk no transfer. No transfer definitely means no pregnancy. A transfer with even a low grade early embryo could go on to develop and become a lovely healthy baby so in my view it's worth a shot.

I know it's a minefield, but you must just do what you feel comfortable with.

Good Luck with whatever you decide.

I'd love to know more about DHEA if anyone out there has used it.

CG.


----------



## sunnygirl1

Thanks ladies for your lovely welcomes.  I do find this site such a support.

HopeX3 - I am on my own.  I've also tried DHEA and it pushed my testosterone through the roof, so I don't think it is for me.  I also had a terrible cycle after using it.  I don't have a fragmentation problem (so far...) everything that I produce fertilises and produces grade 1 embryos, I just wish I could get more of them at a time!

Chrisgib - good luck with your 2WW.  I really hope that it is a strong emby and thriving right now.  Hopefully I'll join you on the 2WW shortly.

Sunny xx


----------



## jo_11

CG: Welcome to the thread. When's your FET happening or is the frostie on board already?

Sunnigirl: Tricky one re your embie. I can argue both sides... Like Hopex3 I find the 2ww torture so would like to know I had a viable embie on board. However, I also agree with CG and believe the v best place for the embie is in it's natural environment, not a sterile lab. I'd plump for transfer now, for what it's worth.

Alexine: See you're keeping occupied on FF whilst on your 2ww; have you got the whole time off?

Hopex3: Good news that your consultant doesn't think your DH needs the DNA fragmentation test, no?You could always make him take the vits as a 'just in case'. It is rather a lot though!

Hi to everyone else; I hope you're all well.

AFM, first injection tonight. I feel something of a déjà vu feeling! Ah well, back on the rollercoaster again.

Jo
x


----------



## chrisgib

Hi again,

I'm sorry, i didn't really introduce myself!

I had my embryo transfer today so am on day 1 of the dreaded 2ww. This was a natural FET cycle so has so far felt very easy as haven't had any drugs at all - feels a bit odd really and I worry that I'm fooling myself that it could work.

Oh well - I guess that's the roller coaster that is the 2ww. I was so relieved this morning that my one and only emby survived the thaw so i hope I haven't used up all my luck.

Alexine & Jojopink - Hope the prunes are working for you two who are suffering.

Jo - good luck with all your injections, I hope this will be a lucky cycle for you.

CG.


----------



## jo_11

Thanks CG; I'm guessing you had a thawed blast, so 5 days of the 2ww gone already; you're nearly half way there    All the very best; it's got to be a strong one to have survived the thaw.  Let's hope Holly gets a little bruv/sis.  x


----------



## alexine

* Chris* Welcome! Good luck to you during this crazy 2ww!    Your embie must be a good one if it survived the thaw.

*Sunnygirl1* Hello! I am no expert as this is my first go but from what I understand better in you than in the pertri dish. Wishing you lots of    

*Hopex3 Kizzy Lulu Gia Fraggles Sezy Debs Blueberry Jojopink* Hello!

*Jo* How's it going with the jabbing? I hope that this is the one for you and your DH!   
I have taken some time off and not sure if that was the best thing to do....feel like I'm spinning my wheels a bit reading too much and today for some reason feel quite wired! 

Anyway...will keep going!

xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:  If you can, I'd make some plans to see a few people, just to break things up a bit.  I took the whole 2ww off last time and nearly drove myself loopy.  Just done my first Gonal-F injection; all fine ta - it's dead easy as it's a pen injecton, not a fiddly one like Menopur.  x


----------



## Jodes17

Hi
I'm new to all this and would love to chat with other ladies over 40. I had EC on tues, we got 13! which they said was very good 'for my age!' now day 3 with 8 embies. 
Waiting to hear from them today to see if we transfer or wait to blastocyst. Any advise on putting 3 embies back on for us ladies over 40? Should we, shouldn't we? 
Xx


----------



## GIAToo

Sunnygirl - I'm a bit worried about DHEA now - did you get your testosterone levels tested when you had been taking it for a while? I can only afford one more cycle with OE and I dont want to mess it up with DHEA!
As for day 2 transfers, I had one on my last cycle and got a BFP, so I'm a firm believer in putting embies back where thye belong, even though mine didn't make it long term.   Good luck    

Jodes - if I were ever lucky enough to get three embies, I would have them all put back.  But it's all personal choice and actually, the consultants might not let me 'cos I got pregnant with just one embie last time IYSWIM. Good luck    

Take care all
GIA Tooxx


----------



## jo_11

GIAToo:  Hi honey   I had my testosterone levels checked with my GP when taking DHEA; all normal.  Maybe you want to start with a low dose this month and get your levels checked?

Jodes:  I had 3 embies put back on a day 2 transfer, but think I'd be inclined to stick with 2 on a day 5, as the chances of them taking goes up massively, to about 60%.  Up to you though... sounds like you'll have lots to choose from you lucky lady!


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Jo    I did get my testosterone levels checked about 2 days after I started (wanted to see what they started out as) and they were fine, but I haven't had them checked since then.  Getting very upset about hysteroscopy as hospital just called to say firstly they wouldn't treat me as the GP put I needed an ERPC which I could get done as an emergency on NHS (er...think I know that by now!!    ).  When I explained it was a hysteroscopy I needed they came back to me and said I had to see the consultant and the first appt was 30th September!!!! So I would have had 3 cycles by the time I get my hysteroscopy!!!! I am thinking of just getting more in debt and going to Serum for it in September anyway.  Ideally I would get it done between days 6-10 on next cycle but Serum is shut in August.  I'm so fed up    
How are you doing with Stimming? Scan is next Tuesday isn't it?   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## jo_11

Oh GIAToo    That's becoming a nightmare with your hysteroscopy appointment... I don't believe for a minute that the first appointment's 30 Sep; there must be one before... and if that's to see a consultant, how soon after can you have it done?  I literally had a scan one day, a quick "yep, you need a hysteroscopy" from the consultant, then back the next day for the procedure (it has to be the right time of the month).  But I did pay £2k for it.  I thought you were going through your insurance, so private (or am I imagining things?).  Is it an option to get it done this month at the Lister if you're thinking of Serum (with costs of flights and procedure plus another month on)?

I've only done one injection so far, and all's fine.  My headache seems to have disappeared now I'm down to one sniff twice a day, thankfully.  Yes, first scan Tues.  The only thing I'm slightly worried about is that I may stim too quickly, as there's a few girls on the Lister thread at the mo who've gone onto the flare protocol and stim time seems to be reducing dramatically... I only stimmed for 9 days previously on the antagonist SP, so worry it'll be less on flare and my lining won't be there.  Still, I can talk with them on Tue about this and maybe they can up the sniffs or something.  

Jo
x


----------



## GIAToo

Jo - I'm going through Benenden which is a mutual society, so not quite an insurance plan.  My GP is going to call them and see if she can speed them up a bit, but she did keep saying that an ERPC is the same as a hysteroscopy and I don't think it is    i'll see if she can speed them up.  It would still be cheaper to go to Serum.  Lister costs £2500 and Serum it's only 1500e.  Flight and one night in hotel would not be too much, maybe £300.

As for the Flare, yes I stimmed a lot quicker on it (only took 10 days, whereas on LP I stimmed for 16 days), but I think all you can do is see how your lining is on Tues and go from there - we're all sooooo different, which is a pain at times   .  I'm sure the Lister will be able to work out what to do for the best result   

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Gia

Email Penny, I have and am hoping that she can fix something up for me in 1st week of Sep to coincide with my cycle.
Am sorry it is proving to be another hurdle that you have jump through, and wish you didn't have to but despite all these flipping niggles it is taking a step forward. And again proves that motherhood is what you would like to have.

Lots of hugs my friends and hope your day improves

F x


----------



## jo_11

GIAToo:  Best of luck, it sounds like you have all bases covered.  I'm not totally sure what the difference is between a hysteroscopy, D&C and ERPC tbh!  Obv ERPC is a mc thing but I think they're all about giving us a wash and brush up inside.  Yes, I know I'll have to wait 'til Tuesday and see what the scan shows; they'll adjust accordingly; I trust them.  

Hi Fraggles, hope the studying's going OK 

x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Jo

A wash and a brush up - thought that was what an enema (sp?) was for too.   

F x


----------



## jo_11

Yeah, make sure you're not down for one of those GIAToo!


----------



## GIAToo

jo_11 said:
 

> Yeah, make sure you're not down for one of those GIAToo!


If it helps me get pregnant !!!

Fraggles- my next CD 6-10 window is at the end of August so beginning of September would be too late wouldn't it?
xx


----------



## Fraggles

Ooh hope they don't go into the wrong entrance   

We are so naughty.

F x


----------



## Fraggles

Too late for Penny? Not sure. I think mine is 3rd Sept(ish) - have emailed her and hope she comes back to me soon. But I suggest keep all your options open and take which ever can happen first.

F x


----------



## jo_11

GIA:  D'you have anything in your drug cabinet that can delay AF; pill, bum bullets??


----------



## Fraggles

bum bullets - what the heck are bum bullets


----------



## jo_11

Cyclogest!  Surely you've had the delights??


----------



## Fraggles

Unsure I have had utrogestan (sp?) which is a progesterone pessary but I am shoot them up at the front and then wait for the volcanic eruption


----------



## jo_11

Ah, you can call those fanny bullets then


----------



## GIAToo

Hi JO, yes I do - when should I take them? xx


----------



## jo_11

GIA:  I'd speak to Serum to be sure on this but I would've thought about 8 days before AF's due... you should be able to get their advice on this and book a provisional appointment, in the hope she's delayed.  The only thing with the bum bullets is that they can work one of two ways; bring AF early or delay but either way will be good (i.e. either the appointment next month will be brought forward or you'll get in a month early).  Alternatively, it may be worth considering a quick stint on the pill so you can get in asap in Sep.  xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

P said to me between end of bleeding and ovulation.

F x


----------



## GIAToo

Jo - sorry for being slow - could I take the pill from 1st day of next AF  to delay next one or bring it on sooner?  My AF is due in a week.    

Fraggles - that'll be CD 6-10 then really eh?
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Yeah I guess so


----------



## LemonD

Alexine - how you doing today?  Cramping's getting better for me but still happening every now and then, oh and the constipatation seems to have eased too!  Just climbing the ways instead, 7 days to go till blood test.  xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

GIA - I think I was on DHEA 75mg for around 2 months before I got my testosterone levels checked.  It was on my March cycle and I had a phone consultation with Dr Sher who really didn't approve of using it.  He claimed that high testosterone levels damage eggs, so I got my levels tested and they were literally off the scale.  I stopped taking DHEA and retested a week later and they fell back to below normal levels.  That cycle I was on one of Dr Sher's poor responder protocol (although managed through a london clinic).  Very high drug levels and awful response.  I don't know whether it was just a bad cycle, my body objecting to high drug doses or the DHEA.  I am however very nervous about DHEA after that experience.  If you'd like to chat it through then please PM me.

I'm really sorry to hear about your hysteroscopy problems.  I get really frustrated that we have to fund all of this ourselves.....  I had a hysteroscopy last month just before this cycle.  I was on the pill at the time (only for a few days before the op and then continued it afterwards) and was able to continue with the cycle as normal, so if you start the pill with your next AF, it shouldn't delay your next cycle at all.  Check with your clinic to confirm.

Jodes - if I was lucky enough to get the option, and with the number of good embryo's you have, I would go for 2 blasts.  What does your consultant advise?  

So Day 2 has passed for me - I'm waiting for the call tomorrow morning and will then make a decision on my transfer.  I have so much going around in my mind, it's not helping me sleep at all.  Thanks for all of your advice - gosh this isn't easy.

Sunny xx


----------



## katie lou

Hello Ladies,

I was wondering if anyone could share their experiences of either Manchester Fertility Services or CARE in Manchester? I am considering moving clinics after my first icsi. I'm a poor responsder (two follies at collection, low AMH, about to turn 40). I left a message on a Manchester Girls thread but am not sure how active it is.

Best wishes,

Katie Lou


----------



## jo_11

Hi Katie Lou: To my knowledge there are no ladies from your area on this thread; it seems to be London and Scotland (any thread ladies correct me if I'm wrong!). However there are a lot of poor responders at my clinic (Lister, London) from all over... Italy, Shropshire, Somerset, Northern Ireland, Jersey, who are satellite patients. I think it's the best clinic in the UK with top embryologists. Sorry I can't help with Manchester clinics.


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls!
I`m a little behind....hope everyone is doing okay!

*Jojopink* I'm still getting cramping as well, and really sore boobs but I must admit it feels like AF is on it's way. Feels like really bad PMT. I hope I am wrong.... test day for me is next Friday. Trying to keep PMA but feeling a bit low today.....hope you are hanging in there!

xxA


----------



## jo_11

For Alexine and Jojopink... lots of sticky vibes and dancing elephants to help you make it through to your OTDs...























































































Jo


----------



## hopehopehope

Katy Lou - i didn't have ivf at MFS but i did have 5 iui's. though professor Lieberman seems to be highly regarded, i felt that i was just left to the nurses and was paying a fortune to be treated by nurses. A couple of times they couldn't book me in for iui at the correct time and did it several hours later - also they ar not open on a sunday and i feel that this could have a big impact if you need treatment on that day. 

I was going to go with Lister as a satellite patient from the north west, but pulled out and went abroad which saved me £2000.  Even though it didn't work, ( i followed the Lister protocol)  the money saved has already paid for 2/3 of another trip for ivf. However..... i think the road of least stress is the best. Yes, Lister is good and they monitor well, but as a satellite patiend you don't have acces to the same scans ( my local clinic is closed at weekends so i couldn't have my satellite scans then) 

ope this helps xx

jojo pink and alexine - feeling for ya       

Hi to fraggles, Giatoo, jo-11 ans sunnygirl xoxo


----------



## katie lou

Hello Hope x 3,

Thanks for the info on MFS. I value the points, especially with regard to the Sunday thing. I take it you have no opinion on CARE? 

Lister is also one of my options I work down in London mid week living with friends and I could probably be based down there for the treatment. What kind of protocol did you get from them?

We are thinking about abroad to. We have a place to stay in Poland and there are clinics there which are a lot cheaper. Where did you do yours?

All the very best with your treatment.

Katie Lou


----------



## katie lou

Jo-11,

Thanks for that info. As you will see from my previous post I am considering the Lister too. I don't know what others think, but once I get over this first failed icsi, my plan is to go for an initial consultation with a couple of clinics, perhaps CARE in Manchester and the Lister and decide after that. Is that what most people do?

I noticed some people re-did their AMH to discover that it had dropped even in the space of a few months. Mine was 3.3 in Feb. Should I be getting it tested again? Or will that just depress me?

All I have done so far is get myself tested for testosterone and DHEA sulphate. I am tempted to try DHEA but thought I should test myself first and see what my level actually is. 

All in all, the most important thing is I needed to get my head and heart sorted. I am still very saddened by the failed tx. Of course I knew the statistics, but you always hope don't you? 

Katie Lou xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

katy lou - we had treatment in Czech will pm you info if you want it.

Lister put me on the short agonist profile, but Czech clinic said they would do Short antagonist for second go as i have high day 3 E2 and agonist (synarel) stimulatd me too much in early part. 

Having amh done again wont make any difference to test results - the way you responded to your first cycle is more of a help for them over that - however, like me, you might find it has gone up  - mine doubled in a year!!

i dont have any opinion on Care - i only went to MFS as a friend had been there. 

where and how did you get your DHEA sulphate tested - i'm taking dhea and though had normal testosterone before hand have no idea what my own dhea levels were. 

xox Jane xoxox


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

Hope x 3 How are you doing? I think we are going to be in Czech at same time. Partyyyy - will enjoy it as the times I have been there before not many others have been there or the couples have stuck to themselves which makes 9 days in Brno hard going!!

Did you do anything special to increase your AMH?

F x


----------



## katie lou

Hello, 

Jane, thanks for the info. I think I'd do Poland as I have connections there and speak the lingo. With regards to DHEA, I asked my consultant to have it tested. While I am a paying customer, I can get tests done through a private insurance I have so that covers it. The test is called DHEAS. How long you been taking DHEA? Where did you get yours from? How much you taking? 

Jane and F, I am confused about AMH now. I thought that it cannot be improved and tends to only go down (lower being worse). Mine is a terribly low 3.3. It is FSH that can be effected a bit and can be made to go down (down is good up is bad). I hope that is right anyway. If you know of ways to get AMH up then let me know.

Katie Lou xx


----------



## katie lou

Another quickie to all - I see in your profiles 'reprofit'. What does that mean?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


Reprofit is a clinic in Czech Republic.


F x


----------



## Jodes17

If anyone needs info re CARE I'm having treatment with them in Nottingham 
Jodes x


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Hi Katie Lou

Having been on for a few days but just seen your post wanting info on CARE in Manchester.

I have just gone through my 1st IVF cycle with them (4th IVF in total) and I must say other than the rubbish sandwiches after the ec the whole experieince is spot-on and they do everything they can to help you every step of the way.

I am currently on my 2ww after having my single emmbie back in on Thursday 12th (test date 25th Aug).

Keep crying as I just know this treatment hasn't worked which isn't CARE fault but all down to my age I think.

GOOD LUCK with your decision and your first cycle.

xx


----------



## katie lou

Deb, why you feeling it hasn't worked? Katie Lou


----------



## alexine

Hi *Debs* this 2ww stuff is hard work. Sending you lots of    .
Take it easy on yourself...take care.
xxA


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi A - only 4 days to go now


----------



## alexine

Hi *Hx3* oh god...coming down to the wire and all over the map. had acupuncture today which helped calm me down a bit....already planning the next round of IVF... .

My body is crazy right now but I think it's the crinone and pregnal...can't tell. Anyway will know one way or another Friday.   

Thanks *Jo* for the sticky vibes and elephants! Hope the stimming is going okay. When do you go for EC?

Lots of    *Jojopink Debs Blueberry*

Hope everyone else is doing okay!

xxA


----------



## jo_11

Alexine, Jojopink, Blueberry and Debs: Hope the 2ww madness isn't getting to you lovely ladies too much. Alexine, I think you're up first to test... Only 3 more sleeps. 

Hope all the other thread ladies are doing OK... Sezy, Lulu-Belle, Mind, katie, GIA, Hopex3+25, Fraggles, Jodes, Mimi, Brandie and anyone else... Sorry if I've forgotten anyone, there's so many now!

I'm off for my first scan this morning so will see what's lurking 'down there'. I've had 5 injections so quite an early scan as last time I only stimmed for 9 days.

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck to the 2WW girls     

Jo - good luck for scan.

sorry haven't been around much - damn ms is a pain just now    Don't want to complain though. Hope you are all fine


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy! I forgot you off my post,   to me. Sorry you've not been well. Bet you can't take anything for it either  

Well, scan shows 7 follies and lining at 8.2mm which I'm really pleased with. And the agonist SP it seems suits me better than the antagonist one as I'm stimming slower. Funny, I was worried that I'd go too soon as that's what other girls have done but I guess it all goes to show we're all so v different. Next scan Friday.

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse

sounds good Jo     

doctor did prescribe me tablets but didn't work - I have to go pick up a new prescription today. Give it 48 hrs and see what happens if not phone docs on thurs - I hope next step isn't a drip    

struggling to eat, and constant retching and vomiting is taking it's toll   

don't want to complain - it's amazing I've got this far


----------



## jo_11

Have you tried seeing an acu for the sickness?  Apparently there's a herbal remedy they can give for this.  Hope you're better soon


----------



## alexine

*Jo* So glad to hear your scan went well!  On a short PC does this mean you would have EC next week sometime?

*Kizzy* Sorry to hear you are still feeling rough...sounds like ginger tea isn't quite going to cut it. Hope the new tablets start working for you.

I'm hanging in with the 2ww but must admit I would like it if someone could knock me out til Friday. 
The PMT symptoms continue...today is the day I would normally get AF but I would imagine the drugs would alter that somewhat...is this true? Trying to stay positive but already planning my next round....hmmmm.

I hope everyone else is doing okay!   
xxA


----------



## LemonD

Hi ladies,

Just dropping in to say hello.  

2ww is insane - one minute I'm all positive the next negative and having a few tears   , but today is a positive day   .  Not too long to go now, roll on Friday!

Jo - I'm liking the sound of the short PC and if this one doesn't work out then I might give the Lister a try, so I might be in touch for some info if that's o.k.

Jo xx


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Hi, would just like to say, that I am 42 with 3 embies on board, currently on the 2ww under the care of ARGC.


(Debs, nice to see a posting from you was looking out for you, as we had a ET on the same day, preg test on 24th)  


Nat


----------



## alexine

Welcome *Nathalie* and wishing you sticky vibes and sending lots of    !
xxA


----------



## Kitty71

bookmarking x


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Thanks Alexine, for the sticky vibes  

Nat x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All and welcome to all new comers!  Wow lots of new 'faces' here it is great to see. 
CONGRATS to JO11 on your follicles and lining   go girl!! 

Hello to everyone else - Alexine, Kizzymouse, Mind, Hopex3, and anyone lurking

DEBS - yes how come you think this hasnt worked?  Sezy was convinced of the same thing and look how far into it she is now!  banish that negativity - think positive!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:  Yes, EC will be some time next week.  I’ll know more after the scan on Friday.  How quick is that though?  I love the SP… blink and I might miss it!  Come on, hold out for the last few days… do I need to send in the pink elephants again??

Jojopink:  Don’t you go thinking about your next cycle, ‘cause you might not need one!  Happy to help in anyway, but, in the meantime just concentrate on those lovely embies that you’ve got on board… divide, divide, divide, divide; stick, stick, stick, stick.

Lulu-Belle:  

Nat:  Welcome to the board, and congrats on being PUPO!  Just another week to go; drives you mad, doesn’t it?!  I see from your signature that you’re on gestone.  I asked my consultant about going on this instead of cyclogest and she said I could but that it was painful, so I got a prescription for bum bullets.  But I’ve been thinking about it again and asked the nurse for a prescription this morning at my scan.  She looked horrified and explained that it’s a really long needle and very painful and has asked me to think about it again.  I’d be interested in your views.  At this rate I imagine something akin to the needle they use for taking out bone marrow   

Jo
x


----------



## alexine

*Jo* you are right! Time for Zita West again! I wouldn't say no to a few pink elephants 

I don't mean to sound like a negative wuss but I'm a little scared...like everyone here, I'm desperate to get my kid.
Anyway another round of Zita it is!

Hang in there *Jojopink* and I will too! 

Keep well everyone!   

xxA


----------



## jo_11

Oh, all right then, here you go...


































































IKWYM about the wait... you get to where you are in the 2ww and you know that, pretty much, it's a done deal by now, and are you concentrating on something that's taken or, is it wasted energy on something that hasn't. Why can't they slip us into a coma for the whole 2ww, it's sooooo unfair!

Hope the effaflops help (I called them that when I was a kid  ).

xxx


----------



## alexine

Ha great stuff Jo... thanks! You are right it's out of my hands at this point so just have to let it go and see what happens and try not to torture myself! 

Wow EC next week already... great that the ball is really rolling! Really hoping that this is the one for you and your DH Jo. You sure have come through a lot with the IVF journey and you really deserve for it to be your turn! Can't seem to find the hefalumps so sending you some 
  

xxA


----------



## Lucky1968

Hi Katie lou

Just read your request for email about CARE Manchester, bit late in my response, but that's the story of my life - hence still trying to concieve at 42.

I've had two fresh cycles and one frozen cycle at CARE between being 38 and 42.  They've managed to get me pregnant on all three occasions despite PCOS and advanced years.  The FET did end in miscarriage (fingers crossed that the current pregnancy lasts) but can't really blame the clinic.

I second DebMarshy that the sandwiches post EC are rubbish and the pregnancy test kit seems pretty cheap (particularly when you've just spent thousands with them) but everything else is good and the staff are very positive and kind.  Not that its something you want to find out but when I had my miscarriage, the staff where as kind as it is possible to be including nurses phoning me at home to find out if I was ok, and when they found out things were getting a bit bad and that I needed to go to A and E one of the doctors phoned me at the hospital to check I'd got there ok and  to offer to talk to the hospital doctor if they wanted any info.

Anyway, the very best of luck whoever you go with.


----------



## GIAToo

Lucky - Care sounds wonderful and I spent even more at the Lister and they don't give out any pregnancy tests!    Just out of interest what protocols did you use for your cycles?
Thanks (love your profile pic btw   )
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Hi Jo,

The Gestone injection is a very long needle, which is injected in the upper outer quadrant of the buttocks or the outer fleshy part of the thigh.  I began injecting my  , but after three days the area became so sore, not with visable bruising but bruising deep in the muscle, well that's what it feels like, in tears trying to see through blurred vision with DP crying also, due to my pain.  I have started injecting my thigh (as of three days ago) twice on right and last night on left.  This morning whilst walking down the stairs to my kitchen it feels as though I have run a marathon, muscles feel very taught.  I am going to give the right thigh an injection tonight, but after this I will have to call ARGC as I can't take it anymore     .     . There is clearly an alternative to the 100mg Prog injection, prior to ET last Thursday I had the Cyclogest pessaries 400mg.  I will be explaining to ARGC that this is too painful (for me anyway).  I don't have a problem with needles at all, but this is something else  

Nat.


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:  Ah bless you sweetie; thanks for the fairydust.  You can never have too much!

Nat:  Ouch, ouch, ouch.  That sounds horrendous!  Hmm, maybe I'll give the gestone a swerve after all.  I was told I probably wouldn't need it but was thinking to go for it just in case.  I'm not a needle wuss either but that sounds a step too far.  Hope ARGC will let you move back to the bum bullets   

Hi to Lucky (lovely profile pic), GIAToo, and everyone else.  

Jo
x


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Just a quick post to keep you up to date 

I am going around the bend   crying at the smallest thing   been miserable and down   and sending hubby mental as well   as he just don't know what to do with me.

Half way through 2ww but I just have the gut feeling that my one emmbie-Bubbles has grown as was only 3 cells when put back in as I don't think was strong enough to go any further and implant.

All ready thinking about next round of IVF and what I can do differently.  

Alexine and Nathalie 2010 GOOD LUCK and fairy dust for your OTD  

Love Debs 
x


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Alexine,

Just gave ARGC a call stating the pain ect.  Nope !!!! have to continue with it as bloods show that I need a big boost of progesterone and the pessaries will not suffice               .  So positive thought's for me please at 11pm tonight        . I think I will be going back to the bottom as that has had 3 days to recover.  Only 6 days to go till pregnancy test.   


Nat xxxx


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Hi Debs,

Was thinking of you as I know that we started ET around the same time ect.  I feeling rather down in the dumps also, really getting rather moody, must be the Gestone injections (already mentally preparing myself for it and it's not due till 11pm tonight).  Not crying yet but border line (will be at 11pm).  One minute I think I might be pregnant   , then the next I feel nothing at all ( 6 long days to go before pg test).

Take care Debs, sending lots of                            to you and Alexine. 

Nat x


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls,
I've started spotting....any hope?
xxxA


----------



## GIAToo

Alexine - many many women spot not only in the first few weeks of pregnancy, but some throughout the WHOLE pregnancy- please try and stay positive and I'll keep everything crossed for you too                   

Congratulations to all the other PUPO ladies!           

Sorry I can't keep up with this thread at the moment 
GIA Tooxx


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:  How many days past EC are you?  Could be implantation maybe??


----------



## Vaudelin

Hello. You girls don't know me as I am lurker!

I just had to comment though re gestone.  I had to do the same and can totally sympathise with the pain and bruises.  Someone suggested to me to put an ice pack on the area 5/10 mins beforehand and this worked a treat for me.  It really numbed the area and I could barely feel the needle going in.  I have one of those blue gel packs that you put in the freezer.  I think they are made by Nexcare?  Anyway, just numb the area beforehand any way you can and it should be a bit easier all round

Good luck with your treatments.

xxxx


----------



## alexine

Thanks girls....today would be day 10 past ET. Also one day past my AF date...I bought a digital test. Is there any point in doing it or am I torturing myself with an unreliable result? Not full on period stuff though but shooting pains...one went down my leg...
xxxA


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Dear Alexine, 

Literally, typing out what I was given after ET last Thursday. 

It is COMMON  for women to have some bleeding around or even before the pregnancy test is due.  Symptoms range from a brownish discharge to heavy bleeding generally accompanied by cramping pains.  THESE SYMPTOMS DO NOT NECESSARILY MEAN YOU ARE NOT PREGNANT. You may experience pre-menstrual symptoms but these can be caused by the medications.

If you experience some staining or bleeding:
Don't panic.
Don't stop any medication
Call your clinic / hospital.

Nat x


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Vaudelin,

Thanks for the ice pack solution, really grateful.  

Nat x


----------



## jo_11

Vaudelin:  Welcome lurker, sorry, mean 'love'   

Nat:  Thanks for the info re bleeding, that's useful to have something from a clinic to confirm.

Alexine:  Hope Nat's info puts your mind at rest.  I met a FF the other day and we were discussing bleeding during 2ww (and beyond).  And, in our mini dr statuses we decided that, if an embie only needs to latch onto a small bit of the lining, and it's all burrowed in and hooked up to our blood supply, why does it need the rest of the endometrium??

x


----------



## alexine

Thanks so much *Nat* *Jo Gia* for the info.  
I'll see what happens...I never spot so it has caught me off guard. Can you do a digital test if you are at day 10 past ET or is that pointless?

I hope everyone else is doing okay!    
xxA


----------



## alexine

*Nat* and *Debs* I'm sorry but I missed your posts. 
Hang in there girls!!!!!       
We are all in this together!
Debs I know it's really difficult but staying calm will help you and your embie. Not sure if you have Zita West but if you PM me I will email you an mp3.  
Nat sending you big    for 11 this eve! I'll be up so will be sending it your way!

Take care everyone!
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:      KEEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!!!      They may give you a misleading result; try and wait 'til your OTD if you can (I know it's difficult...).


----------



## alexine

Okay Jo I will hide them! Bloody hell! 
xxA


----------



## jo_11

Oops, didn't mean to come over all school ma'am-ish.  Up to you if you test, but you're only 10 dpec and implantation can take place as late as 15 dpo.  So if you're only just implanting now, and what you're getting is implantation bleeding, then will the HCG levels be high enough to register on a HPT??  If you do test, and it's positive, then great, but if it's negative, you'll then become obsessed and waste money on HPTs and get really down.


----------



## alexine

*Jo* not at all...the bloody hell was me shooting my mouth off. I really appreciate your support!  
I did hide them though as there doesn't seem to be much point in testing too early.
Thanks again!
xxA


----------



## LemonD

Hey ladies,

Alexine - hang in there honey.  Only 2 more days to go till test day.  I've got a drawer full of tests that I keep looking at and closing again.  Not sure if I have the willpower to keep closing the drawer without taking one out.  I'd love a copy of the Zita West CD if you can send me a copy, not sure what I need to do to PM you, not so good on the technical stuff.

Hugs to all the others in the 2WW    and sending you all lots of     .

Jo xx


----------



## hopehopehope

natalie and Alexine              thinking of you both xoxoxo


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine    ( i can't talk but never mind!) - only enough hcg will be secreted from the embie when it is fully implanted - implantation bleeding is just the start of implantation - it will need a couple of days to burrow in and start producing enough hcg to be picked up on a test - btw CB digital pick up hcg levels of 20 and over - so it needs to build up quite a bit in the urine b4 it shows on test - does that make sense?     

Are you having a blood test?


----------



## alexine

Hi *Kizzy* I'm not going to do it....  going to hang in there! Don't seem to have any more blood showing so fingers crossed!! I'm having a blood test on Friday.  

How are you feeling? Did you get the puke tablets? I hope they are helping! 

Thanks girls so much for the good vibes and advice! It really helps! 

xxxA


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Girls,

I just got assertive with Benenden and told them I couldn't wait until 30th September for my consultation (re: hysteroscopy), that I wanted to go private and that I wanted the £1500 they offered me.  Yesterday they told me I couldn't change things, but today they said ok.  So I have booked an appt with a BMI hospital consultant which is tomorrow with a view to getting it done next week!  Eek!  
Now I am panicking that he may say I need more tests and the costs will accelerate out of control.  I think I will have to find about £850 max of my own money, but if he wants to do more tests it will be more. Help! I know I'm being really impatient, but yesterday I got an email from Reprofit saying they can treat me with DE in May 2011 and I need to pay a deposit within 90 days, but I don't want to pay the deposit until I have tried once more with my own eggs! (I have no problem about paying a deposit per se).  

Any words of wisdom greatly appreciated    Have I been a complete idiot?!?!? (maybe don't answer that one!)
GIA Tooxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sorry giatoo, no words of wisdom from me, but I know someone will be along soon   

alexine - yep got new puke pills yesterday - I still heaved up brekkie this lunch time but have felt a bit better since - hope they are starting to work, on 3 a day   

good luck for blood test


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks Kizzy   - with any luck your MS will ease a bit when you get into the 2nd trimester    
xxx


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy:  Sorry you're still being ick    I'm happy to give GIA my two pen'eth   
GIAToo:  It's OK, you've not been an idiot (no more so than usual anyway   ).  Firstly, FABULOUS news that you've got a consultation tomorrow; how good is that!  Sometimes it doesn't do you any favours to be nice and go with the flow.  I can't see why more tests would need to be done when it seems that this is clearly a case of the Dr leaving a few bits remaining when the ERPC was done, no?  Or am I missing something?  As for Reprofit; why deposit now for 9 months time??  Of course you want a go with your own eggs first, so there's no point giving them a deposit now.  To my mind you need to concentrate on your OE go first, totally, and then only look to DE if it's a no-go.  If it looks like it might be DE and Reprofit can fit you in by May next year (which seems an awfully long time away btw) then fine, but if not, maybe they're not the ones for you.  Have you considered the Spanish clinics?  They're all v good (obv we have the language advantage but their English is excellent), and they have donors queueing out of the door because of el crisis economica.

xxx

P.S.  Any news post-job interview?


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy:  Just a thought... as ever I'm looking into something new (and there's always something to look into!).  Have you tried the 'Eat Right 4 Your Type' school of thought?  It's all to do with blood types and how some foods work and some foods make your body produce antigens so you can end up unwittingly filling yourself with toxins and being ill.


----------



## GIAToo

Jo - Re: the hysteroscopy - I have scan pics from Serum so I'm hoping that he will accept those as proof that it's a bit of a mess in there!! Reprofit have a long waiting list 'cos they are so popular now.  They are also cheaper than the Spanish clinics - DE is 3900e and Donor Embryos 1200e. I am just panicking about money tbh and maybe if I get a job soon, I'll relax a bit.  Wont know about the other job until Friday.  Just feeling a bit confused and miffed about the British health system   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - sounds interesting   

I haven't been eating much at all really!   

I am rhesus negative blood group ( A )


----------



## alexine

*Gia* great news about your hysteroscopy consult tomorrow! 
xxA


----------



## jo_11

GIAToo: It sounds like your hysteroscopy will be free so you've already saved a couple of grand from not going to Athens. And you'll hopefully get it done this month. I'm 100% sure they'll take the scans. It'll be fine, you'll see.

Alexine: So pleased you've hidden those sticks. Only two more sleeps to go.

Jojopink: Glad you're holding up, despite the 2ww madness!

Kizzy: I'll PM you about the blood/food thing... DH is A so I've been reading up on that. As well as 'Eat right 4 your type' I've got 'Eat right 4 your baby', which talks about pre-conception as well as each trimester. I'll dip into that for you.

Jo
x


----------



## LemonD

I think it's all over for me girls   .

Woke up at 5am this morning with strong AF pains and heavy bleeding . . . gutted   .

Got my blood test tomorrow but feel sure it's going to be negative.

Going off for a cry      .

Jo xx


----------



## kizzymouse

JoJo - big hugs     

Jo - thanks for the info, really interesting and a lot like my diet anyways!   

( except for potatoes - I'll never be able to give them up!)    

Alexine - hope you are holding up    - only one more sleep to go - praying for you


----------



## GIAToo

jojopink - really sorry to hear your news.     Take care of yourself.x

Kizzy - I'm with you on the potatoes!!   

Alexine - hope you're ok today - only one more day, keep the faith     

Jo - er no, it wouldn't be free, I may have to find up to £1000-£1500 at this rate. I'm fed up.  Just had an email back from Reprofit saying they could do my hysteroscopy next week for 250e!! I don't know what to do!!    

GIa Tooxxx


----------



## alexine

Oh *JJP *I'm really sorry to hear you are bleeding.  On Nat's info sheet it says it's common for women to bleed around test time...even heavy bleeding so I would keep on the meds til tomorrow. Take care  

Thanks *Kizzy* and* Gia* for the good vibes I'm hanging in but my body is going crazy. Had a very sexy dream about the guy on Master Chef last night....not the fat bald one. 

xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL      

I love masterchef, but have certainly never thought of John torrode in THAT way hahahahaha      You crazy 2WW PUPO lady!!!


----------



## alexine

I know *Kizzy*...what's a girl to do?  In my dream he was cooking his mother's favorite food and then he grabbed and ravaged me!  I wonder what a shrink would say about that one! 
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL     

Did you get to eat the food? He is a very good chef!


----------



## alexine

LOL We were too busy! 
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

ah!   
so the dinner was ruined? LOL


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Morning ladies...    


Nat x


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy:  Good that your diet's practically veggie, as it should be for As... have just PMed you about the detrimental effects of potatoes!  

Alexine: Ooo, you'll make me blush    John Torrode though?  Really?   

GIAToo:  It sounds like you have too many choices!  I'd just go along and see how the consultation goes today... personally I think they 'owe' you a free go seeing as they left stuff behind after the ERPC.  I didn't like the sound of a GA-free hysteroscopy as suggested on the Lister thread though, eww!

Nat:  How was the gestone last night?

AFM getting some bizarre effects from the prednisolone, but quite liking them... definitely feeling 'high' and happy   

Jo
x


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Hi Jo et al,

Took on board the really good tips I received yesterday namely, placing amp in bra an hour before injecting   , placing ice pack on   for 15 mins before injecting     .  Woooo hoooo! didn't feel a thing 

So pleased       

Thanks everyone        

Nat x


----------



## jo_11

Happy to be able to help Nat


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:  I'm working from home today and, in the study with me, is some of DH's collection of books he's been given (he's a chef)... there's a book I can see called "John Torode's 'beef'" - that's what you were on last night


----------



## alexine

*Jo* Lol  For the record I don't fancy Mr Master Chef...I have no idea how he ended up in my dream 
(at least it wasn't the other guy!) but must admit it was a nice distraction and a bit of a bonus! 
Ooooooo glad to hear you are enjoying the prednisolone!  

*Nat * I'm glad to hear your injection wasn't as painful last night! 

I hope everyone else is doing okay!   
xxxA


----------



## GIAToo

Alexine - naughty dreams are a good sign - I had loads when I was pregnant!   

Jo - I got myself in a tizz this morning and you're right there were too many choices - kept thinking I should have just gone to the Lister, BUT the healthcare plan wouldn't have given me anything towards the costs there as it's totally private.  So I called the consultant I am seeing later and he called me back.  He sounded lovely and told me not to worry about he costs as because I was paying myself they would do a special rate and it wouldn't be much more than the £1600 quoted.  The healthcare plan are giving me £1500 towards it so that's good.  I also emailed the Lister and they said I could start the pill with this AF (due tomorrow) in preparation for starting next cycle- woo hoo!  I'm glad that prednisolone is having a good effect on you as I need to take that on my next cycle - what day did you start taking them and how much did they cost? 

Nathalie - glad that all those tips helped you.  I've never had those injections and hope I never have to! Well done you!   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## jo_11

GIAToo:  Sounds like it's all working out with the consultant and hysteroscopy... a bargain at £100 in the end then (hopefully).  Yes, the pred are certainly having a good/euphoric effect at the mo; I'm quite liking them... that'll be why you have to be weaned off them I guess!  150 tablets were only £6.75 - bargain!  I take 5x5mg a day, from day 7 of cycle, first thing in the morning, with food.  Fabulous news btw that you can start the pill in readiness for your next cycle - bring it on!


----------



## alexine

Hey *Gia* wow it sounds like the ball is rolling! Great news! 
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck giatoo    
Alexine - I didn't want to say anything but when you get a bfp you have naughty dreams    

Jo - i can't give up my potatoes! I need them just now - don't want anything else lol   

I spoke too soon re the pills - have puked twice in an hour grr


----------



## jo_11

P.S.  Kizzy, along with my PM details for MS, you might want to try an acupressure band, the ones you can get in Boots for travel sickness; these are supposed to help.  x


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - tried them - didn't work!


----------



## alexine

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Jo.   
xxA


----------



## hopehopehope

alexine - good luck for tomoorw morning!! You made it to test date - it MUST be good news!!!!!


----------



## jo_11

Thanks Alexine, good luck to you too. We all have everything crossed! xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine - any news?             

I have a good feeling about you


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Alexine, wishing you the very best for today.                                      

Nat x


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls thanks!  
Just got back from having blood test...won't know result til this aft!      

Thanks so much for your good vibes!!

love xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:


----------



## GIAToo

Alexine - thinking of you !!


----------



## kizzymouse

Oh Alexine I'm praying for you       

If you do get a BFP I will pray you don't get MS too - cannot keep a thing down today   

I was laughing to myself watching Masterchef last night   

Jo - am going to cut out dairy completely and use the vitamin B6


----------



## alexine

Thanks *Jo* *Gia* and *Kizzy*...more waiting!   

Yes Master Chef last night! He sure didn't look as good as he did in my dream!  And I wish that other guy would trim the moustache!

Sorry to hear you are still feeling pukey Kizzy....must be really wearing!  I hope the new tablets start working for you soon!

I hope everyone else is doing okay!
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL - Dick's moustache is funny! I think Lisa will win   

I don't think the tablets are working hunny - been taking them since tuesday


----------



## alexine

*Kizzy* I think you are right...she's my pick although I also like Christine!

Oh god are you able to eat anything at all? What's the next step if the tablets don't continue to work?
Have you thought about acupuncture at all?

Take it easy, 
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Scared to eat today - but most days I can eat small amounts.

Just cooked veggie meatballs in tomato sauce with spaghetti for my hubby's dinner tonight - it didn't make me puke but it didn't make me wanna eat either!

Will try something later   

I am going to try vitamin B6 - proven to help with ms and also cut out all dairy for now   

When did they say they would phone you? Will be back later to see your news, got everything crossed - it's good news that af hasn't showed plus the naughty dreams!!


----------



## alexine

*Kizzy* you are really getting it badly! I hope it gets better for you soon!  

Just got a call from the GCRM and I got a BFP!  I'm a little shocked... I can't believe it worked for me!!
I have been thinking and planning for 8 years to get to this point....now I just need this little bean to stay with me!   
Thanks so much girls for helping me get through this without going up the tree too many times. It has really meant a lot to me to know that you are out there!   

Sending big         for the other PUPO girls!

Hang in there!
love
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

WOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!        

CONGRATS HUNNY!!!!! so pleased for you - my instincts were right!!

big hugs - any questions I'll try help you out


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine - This is a good thread - when you feel like popping in 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239532.165;topicseen


----------



## GIAToo

OMG! That's brilliant news Alexine!      NOW the worry starts!!! Take care hun and try to stay relaxed   

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Phew!! for that, I've been popping back to this thread since this morning hoping to see your good news....lovely Jubbly xx 

                        

Nat. x x


----------



## alexine

Thanks girls!!  
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

BIG congratulations Alexine; told you so 

I'll get the pom-pom girls and bananas out when I'm back home this evening.

FABULOUS NEWS!

xxx


----------



## LemonD

Alexine,

Well done you - I had a good feeling for you.  

Jo xx


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Jojopink,

Sorry to see that you tested negative today   


Nat


----------



## LemonD

Thanks Nat.  We're feeling very sad at the moment   , but just had a bad feeling a couple of days ago.  Still it was our first try and we're planning on taking a bit of a break for a while and maybe trying again early 2011, probably at the Lister or ARGC.

Jo xx


----------



## Nathalie 2010

When you do eventually decide to take time to research either clinic, both clinics are very good, but just to give you a heads up with the latest figures dated April 2010 for our age range 40-42 ARGC are hitting 40%. 


Take care.

Nat x


----------



## GIAToo

Jojo - so sorry you got a BFN hun     With regard to clinics and stats, just be aware when comparing that ARGC won't treat women with an FSH over 10, whereas Lister will.  Not sure what your FSH levels are etc, so it may not be relevant to you. Look after yourself   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Just to touch on the FSH levels for ARGC my levels were 14.5 when I first arrived there, but went down to 7.1 the month later, but there is one woman I am aware of has an FSH of plus 18 and is currently undergoing treatment.

Nat. x


----------



## GIAToo

Nat - that's just what others have told me - they were obviously mistaken


----------



## LemonD

Thanks for the info girls.  Last tested my FSH was 9.1, so should be o.k. for both xx


----------



## alexine

*JJP* I'm really sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for today. 
Sending you a big  

Take it easy and keep well,
xxxA


----------



## hopehopehope

jojo    i am very sorry - just got to look forward xxx

Alexine!!!! I am so amaxingly happy for you!!!! Just enjoy it now and try not to worry, enjoy every second.  i had such a good feeling about your treatment after all your acu and Zita West stuff. the bestest of luck and please keep in touch , we'll all still be here for you xoxox

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Sezy

Hola ladies!

My oh my, its gottne so very busy here!

Congrats Alexine  Heres to a happy 9 months!!!

OK, so I was reading about the dreams some of you have been having.......dreams tend to be related to things you have experienced during the day and in particular anything that have been emotionally arousing that you have not been able to complete in the real world. When we are focused on reproduction obviously our attention is placed in our reproductive areas, and the emotion attached to that is very strong....of course, there is not much we can to once embies are back in there other than wait and see, and so all that focus and emotion will be expressed during dreams - hence the naughty dreams which express the focus on our genital area and the emotional attachement to the hope that we will get pregnant.......(in case you new ladies are wondering, I'm a psychotherapist and so how and why people dream is of great importance in my work!)

......once we are pregnant, there is a huge increase in the flow of blood to our reporductive area which makes them far more sensitive and thus we become aroused much more easily, hence sexy dreams. You will find that as pregnancy progresses and the focus of your worries, hopes and fears changes, your dreams will also change to reflect that.

Note though, that dreams are not always literal - often we dream in metaphors which seem to make no sense to begin with, but once you begin to really exmine where your attention and emotions were focused the previous day, they begin to make sense. I love interpreting my clients dreams 

*Jo* - regarding the prednisone - the reason you have to weaned off is because it is a steroid which takes over the production of cortisol in the body, which you need in small amounts all the time (especially in the morning - which is why you probably have been told to take yours in the morning; I was). Whilst you are on it you body stops producing it, and so if you stop taking it suddenly your body wont be producing cortisol and this can lead to all sorts of problems. When you wean off you body can gradually start to produce it again on its own.

*Kizzy* - have you tried acupunture for the ms? I've had it done before and throughout treatment, and whilst I've been pregnant and not had one jot of ms - all I've had is the odd episode of not fancying some foods. There are anti-nausea points (often used when people are having chemotherapy to prevent nausea), and its really worked for me. Might be worth a try hon.

As for me, well, I'm still very much up the duff!!!! And I look pregnant now too  and may need to go and get at least some maternity jeans! We've made the announcement to them that need to know - and mum already wants to go pre-baby shopping! I'm not ready for that though...for one thing, i don't want to fill the house with tonnes of baby stuff just yet!

I had a wee scan with my midwife last week and everything looks good - she described baby as a 'cool dude' because it was laying with legs crossed and hands behind its head...just like daddy does when he's relaxing; how funny is that!?

I've even felt a few little fluttery movements - not everyday, just when I'm laying still and baby is in the right place; its like being lightly tickled from the inside 

Next scan in my 20 week one on the 27th September. I'm going to try an hold out for that one now as I don't want to bombard the poor little thing with too many ultrasound waves. I'm hoping that mw will beable to hear baby with a doppler at my next appointment in a couple of weeks which will keep me going until then 

Welcome to all the newbies!!!

Love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Jodes17

Hi ladies  
May I join your thread? I'm halfway through 2ww. Trying to stay sane.  Twinges coming and going and now feeling tired and last 2 days I felt a bit sick. Hoping these are good signs and not my imagination!  ^pray
Jodes x


----------



## jo_11

Jojopink: So sorry it didn't work out this time for you hun  Do you have your follow-up booked yet? I know each one of us deals with these things differently but I always like to feel I'm still moving forwards, rather than treading water, so make sure I do this straight away, plus find the next set of things to research (and there's always something!).

Sezy: Lovely to hear from you and to hear that you're blooming. How cool is your little 'un all relaxed in there; a right chip off the old block  Keep us updated on where you are; it's always good to hear your lovely news.

Jodes: Welcome to the thread! Oh dear, the dread 2ww; and you've just reached the worst bit... I hate the last few days. I hope your symptoms are good signs too. Have some sticky vibes to help you along (and some dancing elephants; they seemed to work for Alexine  ).

Alexine: Has it sunk in yet?

Blueberry: When do you test honey. Some sticky vibes and elephants for you too!



















































































































Jo
x


----------



## alexine

*Jodes* Welcome! Hang in there with the last leg of your 2ww....not easy!!  Had a double dose of Jo's pink elephants which helped!    
*
Blueberry* Sending you lots of     Hope you are hanging in too!

*Debs* Lots of     for you!

*Jo* Sending lots of     for your follies and scan! 
Hasn't quite hit me yet and in a bit of a daze.....really glad that today was a no crinone day!

Hope everyone else is doing okay! Lots going on!

xxxA


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

Just to say I am reading and wishing everyone about to have tx or on their 2WW lots of luck.

Congratulations Alexine.

Will be reading but think either panic may have kicked in or I am getting in the flow with this dissertation lark but you won't be seeing a lot of me on the thread until end of Sept when I get my life back.

F x


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Morning everyone, 

Likewise Jodes, these last two days for me are driving me    , signs for me thus far are numerous but having hot flushes these last few days,  plus rather swollen and tender boobies (which could be down to my meds).  Counting the hours now...


Nat


----------



## Jodes17

Hi

Jo, Natasha and Alexine. Thanks for your supportive words and sticky vibes,it all helps at this crazy time   doesn't it. 

Alexine congratulations on your BFP, triplets!!?? 
Gone quiet on symptom front lately, is that a good or bad sign?? Although Af pains seem to have gone   and been  
replaced with sicky feelings, hope it's not just my imagination!! 

Love, light and  
Jodes x


----------



## Jodes17

Oops sorry Nat I got your name wrong in that post!


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Well ladies         

It is ALL over for me on this cycle I have started my period fully today 3 days before OTD          

Congrats to those who have got  and good luck to those waiting for 

Logging off for a while until I get my head around it as those who have had negative cycles before you just need time away for FF please don't take any offence.  

Speak soon ladies
Debs
xx


----------



## katie lou

Debs, 

So sorry to hear that. I had a BFN as you know. I'm still not in a good place - going through all the motions, but hurting terribly inside. Please take care of yourself. 

Lots of Love,

Katie Lou


----------



## LemonD

Debs,

So sorry to hear your news - I also got a BFN a few days ago and started heavy bleeding 2 days before testing date - it's devestating.

Sending you lots of hugs and don't be too hard on yourself.

Jo xx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Hi ladies,
Just thought I'd join in this thread again; I've just had my first medicated IUI after a failed IVF cycle in June; like JODES17 I'm now on the two week wait and feeling very frustrated already. Bit headachey/tired/dizzy/sore boobs: are these early pregnancy symptoms or am I coming down with something?!
Looking forward to seeing lots of BFPs on this thread!
x


----------



## jo_11

Debs:  So sorry to hear your news     However, as you're still 3 days away from OTD would it be worth still taking your progesterone support?  There are ladies who have what looks like full-on periods during their 2ww (and sometimes throughout their pg).  

Chocolatefudge:  The whole 2ww and symptoms is massively confusing... some people get no symptoms, some get loads, some symptoms can be down to the progesterone support.  All sent to confuse us, unfortunately.  Good luck and keep up the PMA.

Katie Lou and Jojopink:  Thinking of you two at this time    

x


----------



## katie lou

Hello All, 

I'm off canoeing and camping down the river Wye this week with hubbie. Hoping to clear my head with a bit of physical activity and nature all around and come back a smidge stronger. I feel under terrible pressure about what to do next - I want to have a child more than anything, but the ICSI statistics depress me and right now I don't imagine that I am strong enough for egg/ embryo donation. And that's before I even begin to think about the costs. 

I will be looking forward to getting back on this thread when I'm back and hope that you will all be patient with me if I have lots more questions about what to do. 

As I try and 'get myself together' paddling along the river, I'll be thinking of my fellow BFNers and sending a little prayer up to the skies for the answers we all need.

Lots of love 

Katie Lou x


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Dear Debs,

I am so sorry to hear that you have started bleeding heavily and I second what Jo_11 is saying namely, still continue with the progesterone support as there have been cases where women do bleed still produce a BFP.  I am going to type out what I was given when I left after ET at ARGC, if this is of any comfort right now ( I hope it is).

It is COMMON for women to have bleeding around or even before the pregnancy test is due.  Symptoms range from brownish discharge to heavy bleeding, generally accompanied by cramping pains.  THESE SYMPTOMS DO NOT NECESSARILY MEAN YOU ARE NOT PREGNANT.  You may experience pre-menstrual symptoms but these can be caused by the medications.

If you experience some staining or bleeding:

Don't panic,
Don't stop taking any medication until advised by your clinic 
Call the clinic 
Still come for the pregnancy test even if you think you are not pregnant. 

I sincerely hope that everything is not what you believe it may be Debs    .

Nat x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All 

Too much to keep up with on this thread!  But just wanted to pass along my congratulations to Alexine, and Chocolate Fudge and my sympathies to JOJO pink, Katelou and Debs (although lets hold this one off Debs until you have your official date because to all accounts bleeding even heavily is not a definative closed door). 
Also hello to Sezy glad to hear you are going strong. Hello also to Fraggles, Kizzymouse and everyone. 

JO11- where are you in the process now?  I lose count!  Also had a quick question for you with your 'DR JOJO' hat on will pm you though


----------



## jo_11

Lulu-Belle:  Have just messaged you back   I had my third scan this morning; back tomorrow for another scan, then possible EC on Thu or Fri.  I was just glad I hadn't ovulated when I went this morning as I forgot to sniff yesterday am, what an    I am sometimes!!

xxx


----------



## Sezy

Its getting waaaay too busy on here an I can't keep up with you all!

So sorry for all the BFN's recently - please don't let the stats get you down:  None of us are mere statistics, we're individuals with our own unique biology - If you're producing eggs and getting to the 2ww that is a great thing, it just a case of getting 'the one'.  It can and does happen, so keep that in mind as you work out the next move!

And for those of you on the 2ww - STOP analysing the symptoms    Symptoms or lack of mean nothing during the 2ww because our bodies have had so many chemicals pumped into them that it canbe hard to tell a genuine symptom from a chemically induced one, especially if you are on progesterone support which can create all sorts of wierdness...including spotting and bleeding, and tender (.)(.) .  Keep busy and occupied and test on your given test date (like I can talk with my early testing   ).  Being anxious really doesn't help - stay chilled and calm and focus on those little embies making a home in there.  Thats all you can do during the 2ww insanity!

So I actually went an brought some maternity jeans on Saturday - one pair was just £6 in the sale at New Look!  Got a couple of tops too.  Not getting too much just yet though as the time I'll be biggest will be in the winter, so I'll wait until then.

Sending lots of lovely growing vibes to you 2 week waiters     

Lot of love

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## alexine

Jo here are some pompoms for your EC tomorrow morn!
Thinking of you!    
       

xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Thanks Alexine; a girl can never have too many pom poms!


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck Jo


----------



## jo_11

Thanks Alexine and Kizzy.  

Hopefully this will spread a bit of hope through the Over 40s thread... I only went and got 13 eggs today... I can hardly believe it!!    

Nothing much changed from my last protocol (other than me asking to add in progynova, and also doing DHEA and royal jelly), oh and moving from antagonist SP to agonist SP.  

Just hope there's a lot of love in the Lister lab tonight and that DH's sample was a good one     

Hope everyone's well.  Enjoy the long weekend (and let's hope this rain stops, hey).

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Brilliant news Jo - here's hoping there's a love fest in the lab tonight!!


----------



## Diddy16

Hi everyone!
I'm 40 and due to start my first IVF using my own eggs in November. So nice to find this thread and hear some lovely stories. Sorry to hear some unsuccessful ones too.
My AMH is less than 1 so that's my main concern.
Hope you don't mind me dropping in!
Good luck to all you lovely ladies!
xx


----------



## jo_11

Diddy:  Welcome!

Kizzy:  Thanks love   

Quick update from me... 6 of the eggs were immature and didn't change during yesterday.  Of the remaining 7, all 7 fertilised!  We're very excited.  Provisional ET set for Monday but if there's enough going strong, we'll be pushed for blasts on Wednesday    

Hope you're all well and enjoying the Bank Hol weekend.

x


----------



## alexine

*Diddy* Hello and welcome! 

*Jo* this is great news! You must be really pleased with your great result!! Sending lots of       for your embies...it's all happening!!  

I hope everyone else is doing okay!
xxxA


----------



## LemonD

Fab news Jo.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Jo - quick question re: Lister - do you need a referal to get an appointment

Alexine - how you doing

Jo xx


----------



## Jodes17

Hi
Great news, we got a    
Hasn't quite sunk in yet. 
Overcoming the challenges of the over 40 label hasn't been easy  but we did it! 
Good luck to all 
Age is just a number  
Jodes xx


----------



## alexine

*Jodes*    Great news and congrats on your BFP!!

*JJP* How's it going? I have been thinking about you and wondering how you've been getting on.
I'm doing okay thanks...trying to stay cool and positive until I have to jump through the next hoop...2 more weeks to go til first scan. 

I hope everyone else is doing okay!
xxxA


----------



## Jodes17

Hi Alexine
Thanks.
I noticed you have 3 embies on board too! When's your first scan? will you know then if you got triplets in there?!!
Jx


----------



## alexine

Hi Jodes, only 1% chance of triplets if you are 40+ and my HCG level indicates it's probably a singleton which is fine by me but if I am surprised by 2 at my scan that's okay too. Just want to hang in and hang on to this embie really!  
Scan in a couple weeks! 
Congrats and enjoy your good news! 
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Jodes: Yey, another BFP on this thread. Many congratulations... It gives hope to the rest of ya.

Jojopink: No, you can self refer to The Lister. Are you thinking of going to them?

Alexine: Hi sweetie


----------



## chocolatefudge

Hello ladies,
Can someone give me any advice?
I am on the two week wait after my first IUI - supposed to wait 'til Tuesday to test, but could do with some reassurance. I had sore boobs last week but they are feeling ok now; I have had a migrainey headache all day and feel a bit queasy and hot and sweaty. Are these early pregnancy signs?
Was managing fine waiting for the preg test day earlier on but getting quite worried about it now.
xx


----------



## alexine

Oh CF,
It's really confusing stuff as the progesterone support you are on can also give symptoms. I know it's really hard to ride it out...my clinic said if you must, testing the night before is okay but you are only torturing yourself if you do it before. Sending you lots of       
xxxA


----------



## LemonD

Afternoon ladies,

Alexine - glad to hear all is well.  Having good days and bad days, but more good than bad.  Just need to have another go I guess, but will probably wait till early 2011 before we get going again, and in the mean time just ttc naturally!

Jo - Considering Lister and ARGC.  Got an appointment for ARGC late October and just want to get one for Lister too.  Can I ask how much it's cost you at the Lister?  PM me if it's easier (and if you don't mind).

Jodes - well done on you BFP.

Jo xx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Hi jojopink,
I don't mean to be nosey, but I wondered whether you have had your amh level tested? Noticing that you're a year younger than me and had only one egg from more follies (like me; I had two follicles and one egg on my first IVF cycle) I just worried a bit when I saw you said that you might wait until next year to have more treatment. Might it be worth finding out what you amh is so that you can be advised about how soon it might be wise to try again? Sorry, I hope this doesn't sound intrusive.
xx


----------



## Millie88

Hi everyone  

I received some results this week and hoped I might be able to run these past you all for some advice. Being 43 I had more or less decided that DEs would be for us if we took the assisted path but wanted to have ovarian assessment done nonetheless. Brief history is one bio child, ttc #2 for 5 yrs with 6 m/cs. Last m/c was on immune tx but baby had extra chromosome. Normally conceive anywhere between 1-9 mths and we are on mth 6 of trying just now and attempting to figure out next step. So, CD3 results show normal altho FSH upper range of normal. Antral follicle scan showed 6 follies with 2 dominant, AMH 9.6. So the question is, from your experience do you have any words of wisdom for me if we should try OEs or move to DE?

 to all


----------



## alexine

Hi Millie, I am no expert and pretty new to all of this myself but with your AMH it sounds like you have something to work with.
xxA


----------



## LemonD

Chocolatefudge,

My AMH was 7.1 (which was tested 3 months ago).  I'm find of thinking that it was the cr*p protocol that I was on (self funded via NHS and really wish that I hadn't bothered), which was the reason for the poor response.

I guess time will tell and looking forward with some consultations with some experts in the coming months.

Jo xx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Wow Jojopink!
AMH of 7.1 sounds really good!  Mine was 2.4 when last measured, and I think that was related to only producing one egg, so maybe you're right; maybe the protocol you were on didn't encourage your system to produce as many eggs as it might have done. It's all so difficult and so much of it seems unexplainable doesn't it! 
xx


----------



## Swallowfield

This message goes out to all of you who are waiting for good news, have had your good news and are positively blooming but most of all to those who may not have received the news they so wanted.  Sending you all cuddles and bubbles and praying that you are able to get through this terrible time and return to FF renewed, refreshed and ready to take up the challenge again.  Best wishes to you all.                       
xxxx


----------



## jo_11

Jojopink:  We've PMed now; hope you've got everything you need.

Chocolatefudge:  AMH is just an indicator of ovarian reserve, but not the be all and end all.  Mine is just 3.44 yet I got 13 eggs last Friday... have been told by more than one doctor that I'd never get more than 5-6 eggs.  But I'm convinced the tweaks I made to my protocol made the difference.  Good luck!

Swallowfield:  Thanks for the positivity.

Update from me... we still have 7 embies in the running; 3x8 cell, 3x9 cell, and one at 12 cells that's getting excited and racing ahead (probably too fast and likely to burn out).  As the clinic can't choose the best out of that bunch we're going to push to blast transfer on Wednesday.  Fingers crossed at least 2 make it   

Jo
x


----------



## chocolatefudge

jojo_11,
Can you tell me what changes you made to your protocol? I've just tested negative after an IUI cycle: I only had two follies and one egg after my first IVF cycle in June when I was downregging on buserelin for 40 days and had 350 of menopur. The consultant told me she didn't think there was any more point doing IVF because I responded so poorly, so suggested the IUI, but that hasn't worked any better either. What did you do which made a difference?
x


----------



## alexine

Good luck tomorrow Jo! 
   
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - hope your embies are dividing nicely, good luck    

Alexine - how are you doing hunny?   

hello everyone else   

just had a scan - it's amazing how much lil un has grown - and he/she was really moving around - truly amazing - a miracle!


----------



## alexine

Hey Kizzy wow how fantastic...time flies!! How are you feeling?

I'm doing okay...2 more weeks til first scan....5ww is hard!! Feeling okay but VERY irritable...like pms from hell! My jeans don't fit and my skin is going mental...oh well! I really hope everything will be okay in a couple weeks. 

I hope everyone else is doing okay!     
xxxA


----------



## LemonD

Jo - if you're around, is there anyone you recommend I see for my consultant meeting at the Lister.  Just wondered if you had any recommendations.

Jo xx


----------



## jo_11

Jo: I think all the consultants are quite good... I see Dr Wren who's known to tell it like it is. DH's usually like her no-nonsense approach but be warned that she can sometimes be brutal and is a big fan of DE. Dr Thum favours immunes, if that's your bag, Dr Faris for MF, Dr Parikh for PRs and there are others too. 

Kizzy: Lovely to hear about your update scan, it must be so emotional. How's the MS?

Alexine: I can't imagine what it's like to wait for the first scan... Maybe worse than the 2ww?! It must be if it's 5 weeks... Hang in there sweetie and maybe switch to leggings 

CF: I've PMed you but see I have a message from you; I'll reply later.

Thanks for the good luck girls. I just want to fast-forward to tomorrow to see what we've got ready for ET... Please at least one or two left (not wanting to be greedy).

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine - the wait between bfp and first scan is worse than 2WW - sorry chick    

But will be so worth it when you see that little heartbeat flickering away!!

Jo - thanks for asking about MS - it seems to just be the mornings now which is a relief! and i actually had a de-caff coffee today - first time I've wanted one since before BFP!    Also had lots of lovely veggies for tea - I'd went off veggies since being sick which was really annoying me!! glad sickness hasn't affected munchkin at all - he's definitely went from a jellybean to a munchkin!! next appt is in 3 wks - will hopefully get to hear heartbeat with doppler   

I will pray for you embies and a smooth ET for you


----------



## Millie88

Thx Alexine for your reply   I have an appt shortly to discuss stats so hoping this will provide me with more info.

 to all


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi all just a  quick check  in from me  - 

CONGRATS JO11 on your fertilised and rapid dividers!!     I am so pleased for you - you deserve this and i feel all will work out this time around

KIZZY- glad to hear from you and glad you are feeling a bit better-ish (all relative!)

ALEXINE - also congrats and glad to hear you going strong - keep the faith all will be well i am sure

Hello to everyone else and welcome to all newbies.


----------



## Sezy

Hello everyone!

Just wanted to pop by and see how you are all doing - and as usual, there is way too much happenin for me to catch up with and lots of new ladies too; welcome to you all!!

Congrats on all the latest bfp's - wooohooo!

And big hugs to those who have bfn's - don't give up xxxxx

Jo11 - I see you are now in the 2ww!  How exciting   I have everything crossed for you hon!

Kizzy - good to see everything going well for you:  I had a little scan at 14+3 too - isn't it lovely?!

How is everyone else doing - Lulu; Blueberry; Fraggle.....?

I'm doing fine.  Bump seems to have moved a bit further up and I'm not sure, but I think I've felt some movement.  Have MW appointment this pm, so hoping to hear the hb on a doppler.  I've booked another scan with MW on Wednesday - I just feel that waiting for the 20 week scan is way to long, especially when one has experienced losses, so I like the little scans in between for reassurance - I also still can't believe its real, so like to see bubs just to drum it into my head that there really is one in there!!!

What I'm finding hard to believe is that in 3 weeks time I'll be half way there!!!!!  Blimey - I guess me and DH will have to start believing this soon and think about getting some baby things, lol!!!

I hope you are all OK.

Love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy - glad all is well - i can't wait for 20 wk scan   
Jo - how are you doing?


----------



## katie lou

Jojo Pink, 

I am off to the Lister in a mo for the open night - anything you'd like me to ask? Or perhaps you are going to be there too?

Katie Lou


----------



## dd_b

Hi 
I'm starting tx no 4 today. straight into 0.2 suprecur down regs for week then stims. Anyone doing tx now??
I'm feeling quite nervous about it all. I feel quite sick...
xx


----------



## LemonD

Katie,

Only just seen your message, but get in touch to let me know how you got on - I see we've both been poor responders in the past   .

Hope everyone else is o.k.

Jo xx


----------



## Mish3434

New home this way Ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246180.new#new

Shelley xx


----------

